# Free (Mostly) HR10-250



## dmastro

Just happened upon this thread in another forum. Since I just bought another HDTV, I've been on the lookout for a deal on a HR10-250 and I jumped on this.

I called directly to Customer Retention, not bothering to speak to frontline customer support, and asked them to search for an offer for free DVR with NFL Ticket subscription.

The CSR found it rather easily, and after switching screens a few times I ended up with the following deal.

Free HR10-250
Free 5-LNB dish
Free installation

I have to pay $20 shipping and extended my service commitment for two years, but that's a small issue for me, as I plan to stay with D* for a while.


----------



## mhn2

WOW, That is incredible! How long have you been a customer, and how long since you got any freebies from DTV?


----------



## dmastro

mhn2 said:


> WOW, That is incredible! How long have you been a customer, and how long since you got any freebies from DTV?


Oops, that's good information I should have provided with the initial post.

I'm a 2 year subscriber this April.

A couple weeks ago, they shipped me a new (refurbished) HR10-250 to repalce my old, out of warranty unit for free with a 2-year commitment. I don't know if that's their typical policy or if I got a major concession on that.

Last week, I recevied some free programming and a service credit, but that was based on an uninformed CSR wasting an hour of my time.

Today, I had no issues at all getting the free HR10-250 deal.


----------



## wmschultz

I called after I read this. I am getting mine tomorrow. 10+ year subscriber with 2 HD Tivo's
already, and one is currently on the way due to a hard drive failure.

But yes, no issues ordering....easiest thing I have ever done.


----------



## HomieG

Funny this should appear on the day that Comcast will be at my place to change me to cable, from DirecTV. I tried for several months to get a deal on the DirecTV HD TiVo. They would not bend. Oh well, at least for now the HD quality on cable channels that are in HD will be better from cable. Maybe someday I'll return to the satellite fold. But after watching their quality decline, while cable (in my area) improved, and seeing no meaningful price differential, I am not so sure I'll be changing back soon. Good luck with your HD DVR.


----------



## sean_mba

Thanks for the heads up on that one. Easiest deal from them yet.


----------



## codespy

I was a ST sub from 98 to 04, not 05, but got the superfan promo before 4-30-06 for the 06 season. Do I stand a chance in hell to get the free HR10-250?


----------



## shacky

Sweet. Have been harrassing them for awhile to get one of these for free but the lowest they have offered was $200. 
Will call them in the morning and see what happens.
Thanks op


----------



## MNTivoGuy

On my 5th call to retention, got it.

06/09/2006 xxxxxxxx $19.95 Delivery and Handling - Promo/Mktg Credit $-19.95 $-1.40 $-19.95 

06/09/2006 xxxxxxxx0923 $19.95 Delivery and Handling - Charge $19.95 $1.40 $19.95 

06/09/2006 xxxxxxxx0923 HD-DVR Upgrade - Charge $0.00 $0.00 $0.00 

06/09/2006 xxxxxxxx0923 $0.00 $0.00 $0.00


----------



## codespy

Anyone know of a promotional code for this, like that of the DVR4me deal to get this online?


----------



## sean_mba

There's no code, but you do have to get to the retention people. They are looking to hear that you are thinking about cancelling Sunday Ticket, and then they offer the HD DVR.


----------



## MNTivoGuy

Here's my order confirmation:

Service Address:
ERIC XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXx
MINNEAPOLIS, MN XXXXX 



Description Unit Price Quantity Price 

DIRECTV 18x20 Triple LNB Satellite Dish $0.00 1 $0.00 
HD DVR $0.00 1 $0.00 
Swap New DVR IRD $0.00 1 $0.00 
Handling $19.95 1 $19.95 
Standard Professional Install 
Installation Date and Time: 
Monday, June 12 Afternoon (1 PM to 5 PM) $0.00 1 $0.00 


subtotal: $19.95 

Tax: $1.40 
Total: $21.35 

They credited me the $19.95


----------



## shacky

Just called 800-824-9081 and talked to a lovely lady who said the offer did not exist. I asked her to check again for any type of NFLST specials and she did indeed locate it.
I asked her to please hook me up with one HD DVR and an updated antenna. Scheduled to be installed next Saturday (June 17th). 

I was also able to get 6 months of HD programming for 1/2 off. I asked if she could also hook me up with the SuperFan package but was told it could not be combined with the free DVR special. I could get one or the other. I'll try back at a later date for this one.

Of course being in San Diego, my locals are in Mpeg4 so I will continue using OTA for HD locals. Don't plan on upgrading to the new mpeg4 DVR unless it comes with Tivo.

Thanks again OP! This is the deal I have been trying to get for a long time now.


----------



## Indiana627

Do you have to subscribe to D* HD package in order to use the HR10-250? I just got an HDTV and would be more than happy to be able to record my OTA HD channels (which come in quite well). Until D* adds more HD channels to their lineup, I wouldn't spend the money.

Just noticed E* added Nat Geo HD and HGTV HD to their lineup - making the switch even more tempting (I would subscribe to 1 of their HD packages).


----------



## sean_mba

Indiana627 said:


> Do you have to subscribe to D* HD package in order to use the HR10-250? I just got an HDTV and would be more than happy to be able to record my OTA HD channels (which come in quite well). Until D* adds more HD channels to their lineup, I wouldn't spend the money.
> 
> Just noticed E* added Nat Geo HD and HGTV HD to their lineup - making the switch even more tempting (I would subscribe to 1 of their HD packages).


Would you really make that decision based on HGTV and Nat. Geographic?


----------



## Indiana627

No, not just on those 2 channels, but considering E* has a total of ~25 HD channels to D* ~8 it's a big difference.

Anyone know about having to subscribe to D* HD package for the HR10-250 to work?


----------



## MidnightRider

Muchos thanks ... I just called the 800 number and got this deal. The rep said it wasn't "really that kind of offer" but because I was such a great customer he'd do it for me anyway.

=)
MR


----------



## dmastro

Indiana627 said:


> No, not just on those 2 channels, but considering E* has a total of ~25 HD channels to D* ~8 it's a big difference.
> 
> Anyone know about having to subscribe to D* HD package for the HR10-250 to work?


The HR10-250 will work without the HD package - of course, you won't receive the D* HD programming. You will still be able to receive OTA HD.


----------



## sschwart

I'm not an NFLST subscriber, so no go for me  I did get the unit for $129 in the end though, after discounts and monthly credits though, so I'm content. I'd have to pay more than that to add NFLST to my account.


----------



## FostersBeerGuy

Thanks again to all who posted their experiences with this offer. I am a 10 year D* subscriber with platinum + NFLST. No problem getting the offer, the CSR only asked if I planned to subscribe to NFLST and Superfan again this year. I asked him to just ship me the box, but he said he had to send an installer. No big deal. Couldn't talk him into comping the $19.95 handling charge.

Good luck everyone...grab yourself one before they run out.

-FBG


----------



## sean_mba

FostersBeerGuy said:


> Thanks again to all who posted their experiences with this offer. I am a 10 year D* subscriber with platinum + NFLST. No problem getting the offer, the CSR only asked if I planned to subscribe to NFLST and Superfan again this year. I asked him to just ship me the box, but he said he had to send an installer. No big deal. Couldn't talk him into comping the $19.95 handling charge.
> 
> Good luck everyone...grab yourself one before they run out.
> 
> -FBG


I'm glad that they're sending out an installer. Initially, I was hooping tha they would just send the unit, I was going to just swap out an SD Tivo for this one using the lines that were already there and dump the SD unit. But, now that they have to send out an installer, I am going to tell them that my swap is to go into a room where I don't currently have lines run. That way, I'll have new lines run to that room, and I'll hook up the SD TIVO there. It'll cost me an extra $4.99 a month, but that's fine with me.


----------



## ronkuba

Ordered mine to day. Plus she waived the shipping charge and free superfan. If only every offer was as easy as this one to get. Now all we need is 6.2


----------



## jdiehl

Thanks for the heads up. I had my set for auto-renewal and said that I was considering dropping ST but had read about an offer for a free HD DVR if I would keep my auto-renewal. He said yes, then came back after about 90 seconds on hold and asked if I agreed to the terms (w/ the $19.95 "shipping"). 

I said, since I already have a 5LNB dish for my H20 and one line run to the location for this new DVR (to replace a RCA DTC210), it would be a very easy install and would like the $19.95 waived (which he did without hesitation).

Great deal, but I guess we have to pay full pop for the SuperFan package now (for those of us that didn't ask for it, grrr).... but to get a 2nd HD Tivo at $0.00, plus the installer will run that 2nd coax for the dual tuner. Wow, that is well worth it (and come Sept. we might be able to work them for $49 SuperFan, who knows).


----------



## jdiehl

ronkuba said:


> Ordered mine to day. Plus she waived the shipping charge and free superfan. If only every offer was as easy as this one to get. Now all we need is 6.2


Is the 2006 SuperFan showing up on your account yet? I may call back and mention that I don't see SF on my account and play dumb (as if I expected this to be part of the autorewal + free HDDVR deal).


----------



## AstroDad

can someone remind me the number for retention? I can't access the AVS forum from work.


----------



## sschwart

AstroDad said:


> can someone remind me the number for retention? I can't access the AVS forum from work.


800-824-9081.

I searched TCF for it this morning as I needed it


----------



## shacky

AstroDad said:


> can someone remind me the number for retention? I can't access the AVS forum from work.


 800-824-9081 put me in direct contact with retention.


----------



## AstroDad

Thanks guys. I called and you all were totally right, it was the easiest thing ever.


----------



## RunnerFL

I've never had NFLST before, would I qualify for this deal if I ordered NFLST?


----------



## vtfan99

RunnerFL said:


> I've never had NFLST before, would I qualify for this deal if I ordered NFLST?


Me neither, but Im certainly going to give it a shot. I figure I have all the power. I don't really need the Sunday ticket, so if they don't give the deal, I wont subscribe. Simple as that. If my subscription is important enough to them.....well...I guess we'll find that out.


----------



## vtfan99

Ok...so I just called. The first call yielded nothing. They claim this offer is something the NFL told them they could offer to retain customers. Yeah...don't think I buy that. I actually commented to the lady (who was very nice) that "I guess existing customers are more important to retain then signing up new customers" (which, by the way, does make sense to me)...but I was just commenting. Thats when she launched into the bit about the NFL authorizing them.

She did go on to tell me that I could just plain lease the HD Tivo for only $399....a reduced price. Of course....I was not interested at all...and told her so.

So, I will attempt to call again at some point. Bottom line is I have no intention of getting the Sunday ticket unless they give me the HD DVR (she actually corrected me...I said HD Tivo...she said.."you mean the HD DVR").

Has anyone who has gotten this deal been a first time Ticket subscriber?


----------



## shelland

sean_mba said:


> There's no code, but you do have to get to the retention people. They are looking to hear that you are thinking about cancelling Sunday Ticket, and then they offer the HD DVR.


I had no code and said absolutely nothing about cancelling ST, or any other D* programming for that matter. I simply asked about the deal, and got it (on my 2nd call).


----------



## vtfan99

shelland said:


> I had no code and said absolutely nothing about cancelling ST, or any other D* programming for that matter. I simply asked about the deal, and got it (on my 2nd call).


Were you a current ST subscriber? I realize you don't have to threaten to cancel it, but Im trying to find out if its true that you, in fact, have to be a current subscriber.


----------



## shelland

vtfan99 said:


> So, I will attempt to call again at some point. Bottom line is I have no intention of getting the Sunday ticket unless they give me the HD DVR (she actually corrected me...I said HD Tivo...she said.."you mean the HD DVR").
> 
> Has anyone who has gotten this deal been a first time Ticket subscriber?


I signed up for ST about 3 months ago - but after the NFL season was over. So while I am a new ST subscriber, I did not sign up for it on the spot. There were some people in the Satellite Guys thread that did so - can't speak from experience though.

My first call, I was told that I did not qualify, and that the deal was only available for customer that had ST last year, and are on auto-renew. She offered my $499 lease plus $10 credit on my bill for 6 months. I told her I'd think about it (yeah, right!).

I called back about an hour later. I just said I was hearing about a deal for a free HD-Tivo with ST, and wanted to check into it. That's all I said - no threats or anything. She put me on hold, came back and told me I could get it. She also credited my account 19.99 to cover the price of shipping, and gave me 3 months free HD package - both without my asking. My install is scheduled for Monday.

I've read others that got free SuperFan as well. I might call in saying I was told I would get that, but don't see it on my account. 

Experiences have varied, so if at first you don't succeed...


----------



## shelland

vtfan99 said:


> Were you a current ST subscriber? I realize you don't have to threaten to cancel it, but Im trying to find out if its true that you, in fact, have to be a current subscriber.


I signed up for ST about 3 months ago - after the NFL season, but before yesterday.

Others reported in the Satellite Guys thread that they signed up for ST for the first time on the spot. Can't speak from experience on that one...


----------



## vtfan99

shelland said:


> I signed up for ST about 3 months ago - after the NFL season, but before yesterday.
> 
> Others reported in the Satellite Guys thread that they signed up for ST for the first time on the spot. Can't speak from experience on that one...


Thanks for the reply shelland....I have a post on Satellite Guys at the moment as well asking the same thing. Based upon your experience....looks like I need to call back  Can you PM me the number you called...curious if the number I have is actually the retentions number (I dont want to post numbers directly in the forum). I appreciate your help.


----------



## shelland

vtfan99 said:


> Thanks for the reply shelland....I have a post on Satellite Guys at the moment as well asking the same thing. Based upon your experience....looks like I need to call back  Can you PM me the number you called...curious if the number I have is actually the retentions number (I dont want to post numbers directly in the forum). I appreciate your help.


You're probably seeing my replies over there too - I have a different screen name though...

Check for PM.


----------



## sean_mba

As with most things with DTV, it all really depends on who you get when you call. Try over the weekend, and see what happens. 

I mentioned that DTV is looking to hear that one may be cancelling Sunday Ticket because that's what my rep told me when I called last night. DTV knows that the Ticket is the only thing that is going to hold on to many of us once the TIVO deal goes the way of the DoDo Bird and they roll out MPEG4. So, I guess that they are using this to keep that subscriber base from going elsewhere.


----------



## ayrton911

Can't you add Sunday Ticket to your account, and then call into them and request this deal?


----------



## jdiehl

shelland said:


> I've read others that got free SuperFan as well. I might call in saying I was told I would get that, but don't see it on my account.


I responded over at the AVS forum thread, but figured I'd do it here as well....

I called back just now and told the retention CSR that I called earlier today about my Sunday Ticket subscription and was offered HD Tivo for free as well as SF but I went to check my account online and didn't notice the SF line item yet on recent transactions.

He asked for my order confirmation ID number from the earlier call, and after about 60 seconds of waiting asked me to refresh the website to see if was there.

That was too easy. Worked like a charm. I guess I could have done some more arm twisting for $5 off of the HD package for 6 months, but didn't want to push my luck after getting a HD Tivo for free with shipping waived and free SuperFan. :up:


----------



## Doctor_K

WOW! I just called to try to get the deal. I got the HD TiVo with NO Sunday Ticket required, for $19.95 for delivery and install. All I had to do was comit to 2 years. 3 Months free HD package.


----------



## AstroDad

I got the Superfan free as well, but didn't have to lie about it. After we had finished the order for the HR10 (which I simply asked if I could get as a ST subscriber, no threatening to drop it) I casually asked if she could "hook me up" with the SF package as well. "Sure" she said. 

I guess I just got lucky with who I spoke to


----------



## BigBearf

Called retention at 800-824-9081 this morning to get the free HR10-250. Have been a TC sub for 10 years and NFLST sub for 5 years. Got SF free last month by telling them I had received email to that effect. After a few moments hesitation regarding the free SF, the rep hooked me up with the HR10-250 with S+H for free.  

I tried to get the unit shipped as a self install but no go. Scheduled for installation on Monday 19th although I could have got it as early as the 14th.


----------



## teknikel

Just called and talked to Tim. He didn't know and couldn't find anything about the free HD DVRbut did get offered a $399 one. Close.

But then he checked and put in for $150 off that for being a 7 year customer in good standing. Also said they didn't want to pressure me on that offer because they aren't that kind of company and said it would be fine for me to think about it.

If I was cynical, I would think that locks me in for that offer and nothing else better. But I am not so I will call again later.

kel


----------



## shelland

teknikel said:


> If I was cynical, I would think that locks me in for that offer and nothing else better. But I am not so I will call again later.


I have to admit I'm amazed at the difference one call makes. I work in Tech Support, and when we talk to customers, we document in detail what we discuss in the "trouble ticket".

Do they not put anything in the account notes after they talk to you? I'd sure think if they did that the second Rep wouldn't have given me the DVR if she saw a note that someone else had denied the request an hour earlier. Not only to prevent customers calling back just the way I and others have done, but also to document a case like yours to note for future calls what you were offered in case you decide to accept.

I'm not complaining, just somewhat stunned...

Good luck - keep trying! I'm not usually one that lucks out with this kind of thing, so I'm elated.


----------



## vtfan99

So, I tried calling again this morning....again got shot down. The CSR this time just said that I don't qualify. When I asked why I didnt qualify she didn't seem to have a real good answer, but she did say that I've only been a customer for 6 months. She did offer me $100 off the HD DVR...bringing it to $299. Not too shabby, but with my hopes set on $230 for the ST and the DVR, I declined. I may call back again later.

One question (although I see its been hit on in the previous post)....do they actually make notes in your account when you call in?


----------



## newsposter

I'm betting if you are mean to them them absolutely have a code in your account  But if it's short and sweet and nothing of substance, i cant imagine them having the time to write up anything


----------



## finaldiet

I already have an hd10-250 but was wondering if it would be smart to get another since they're free. Can still record reg. tv and have unit for future use in grand-sugars room, until I get a hd in their room. If I switch them out it shouldn't add any charges to account for receiver. Right!!


----------



## AstroDad

finaldiet said:


> I already have an hd10-250 but was wondering if it would be smart to get another since they're free. Can still record reg. tv and have unit for future use in grand-sugars room, until I get a hd in their room. If I switch them out it shouldn't add any charges to account for receiver. Right!!


If you are replacing another receiver, no extra charges. If you are adding this receiver, then it will be an extra $5/month.

This assumes you already have a DVR, otherwise it is another $6 for the DVR service


----------



## finaldiet

Think your Astros will get another shot at White Sox?    Yes, I think I will order another HD DVR, since it will cost nothing. It will be replacing my R15.


----------



## shelland

newsposter said:


> But if it's short and sweet and nothing of substance, i cant imagine them having the time to write up anything


They don't have time, even while they're talking to you, to write "customer inquired about free HD-DVR, and I told them they didn't qualify"? I've been in technical support for years, and always make notes while I'm on the phone (although it's in a "trouble ticket" not customer account record, but same idea).

Not knowing who might talk to a customer at a later time, I always but more information than needed. Too much information is always better than not enough.

I just think that's an absolutely terrible business practice. Don't get me wrong - I'm not complaining!


----------



## AstroDad

finaldiet said:


> Think your Astros will get another shot at White Sox?    Yes, I think I will order another HD DVR, since it will cost nothing. It will be replacing my R15.


Hey, they have a better record right now than they did at this point last season!


----------



## finaldiet

Yes, they might have a better record, but do they have a better TEAM? Think it smart to get the other DVR? What about leasing? Will there be a charge for leasing? Thanks.


----------



## AstroDad

finaldiet said:


> Yes, they might have a better record, but do they have a better TEAM? Think it smart to get the other DVR? What about leasing? Will there be a charge for leasing? Thanks.


There is a $5 charge for leasing, but it takes the place of the $5 mirror charge, so it is a wash.

I already have an HR10 as well, but got the free one to replace an HDVR2 I have


----------



## finaldiet

Just called and rep. said they wouldn't install unless it was an HD tv. Told them I would be replacing soon, but no deal. Also, he said I couldn't get SF unless I had NFL Ticket. Said it was better to wait. Maybe I should try again with retention dept..


----------



## vtfan99

Well...they must've flagged my account or something...Im just getting no where with these reps. This woman was extremely nice, but then came back after 3 minutes on hold and said there was no such offer....but I could get the HD tivo for just $399. I will attempt another call, maybe tomorrow. Third times a charm maybe?


----------



## Cycopath

vtfan99 said:


> Well...they must've flagged my account or something...Im just getting no where with these reps. This woman was extremely nice, but then came back after 3 minutes on hold and said there was no such offer....but I could get the HD tivo for just $399. I will attempt another call, maybe tomorrow. Third times a charm maybe?


i did the same thing last week. got no where on 3 calls. the first gal said she put a note on my acct "that i was offered 12 months of $10 off programming and 6 months of $5 off HD. i never got this deal or anything up to par. i called this morning, flat out told the guy that i wanted to take advantage of the free hd dvr for ST subs. he put me on hold for a minute, then came back asking what time i wanted it installed. then he cedited the $20 shipping fee, without me even asking him too.


----------



## jsg2020

Cycopath said:


> i did the same thing last week. got no where on 3 calls. the first gal said she put a note on my acct "that i was offered 12 months of $10 off programming and 6 months of $5 off HD. i never got this deal or anything up to par. i called this morning, flat out told the guy that i wanted to take advantage of the free hd dvr for ST subs. he put me on hold for a minute, then came back asking what time i wanted it installed. then he cedited the $20 shipping fee, without me even asking him too.


Same here. No fuss, credited the $20. Free HD-Tivo and 5 LNB.


----------



## Vertice

finaldiet said:


> Just called and rep. said they wouldn't install unless it was an HD tv. Told them I would be replacing soon, but no deal. Also, he said I couldn't get SF unless I had NFL Ticket. Said it was better to wait. Maybe I should try again with retention dept..


Called retention directly...Offered deal with no fuss w/o HD TV. HR10-250/5LNB/shipping&handling = $0.00.


----------



## pintnight

Doctor_K said:


> WOW! I just called to try to get the deal. I got the HD TiVo with NO Sunday Ticket required, for $19.95 for delivery and install. All I had to do was comit to 2 years. 3 Months free HD package.


What exactly did you say to get this? I called 5 times with different operators, they either don't know anything about that or you have to pay $399 up front to get the HR10-250 HD Tivo.

I have been a DirecTV subscriber for well over 6 years and have the HD packages for 5 years.

What number did you called?


----------



## pintnight

Vertice said:


> Called retention directly...Offered deal with no fuss w/o HD TV. HR10-250/5LNB/shipping&handling = $0.00.


What did you say to the operator? Nobody seems to wanting to give me any deals. Sucks because I have been a DirecTV subscriber for 10 years or more and having HD services for 5 years. I have all paid all of my bills on time.


----------



## pintnight

Finally!!! I got in for $19.95, better than $399!! :up:


----------



## Vertice

pintnight said:


> What did you say to the operator? Nobody seems to wanting to give me any deals. Sucks because I have been a DirecTV subscriber for 10 years or more and having HD services for 5 years. I have all paid all of my bills on time.


I asked if there were any incentives for those considering canceling NFLST.


----------



## danny7481

i tried to get one, 399 was the best deal i got
i dont have the NFLST package. guess im not a valuabel enough customer to get a better deal.  
and also i said HD Tivo and the guy said, oh yeah mean HD DVR. like whatever


----------



## utvnut

"Sorry Sir, nothing like that is available, we do have the HD Tivo reduced to $399.."

My first attempt at 2pm EST. I hope to try again tomorrow, cant get to a phone again till after midnight and retention is closed then. 

I do not have ST now, is that a problem? Thanks


----------



## jmjaym

I just registered to let you know about my experience. I have been with D* since '98 and have had the NFLT the whole time. I also have the best customer phone number. After reading about the free offer first at DBS, then here, I decided to give it a try. I just bought an HR10 about 3 weeks ago for 350 plus other incentives. 

Today I told the CR that I heard they had an offer for a free HR10. The CR kept me on hold for about 3 minutes then came back with a code-DVR4U2 (cute). He then transferred me to another number. I gave the code and it was done. New 5 LNB dish also. They are coming Tuesday for the install. I havent got another HDTV yet for the additional HR10 but now I have a good excuse to get one!

Jay


----------



## GreenWave

You guys rock! I called, they denied that it existed... Told me that the cost dropped today from $599 to $399, and she could give me an additional $100 discount. 

I persisted with questions... and the csr was finally able to locate the "shipping only deal"..."Gee, This is something that I have never heard about before!" She could not enter it into her main system, so she had to "try it on her other system."

They will be here to install on Wednesday.

And since HD locals are not available on the DVR yet, I got them to provide an HD receiver (non-dvr) at no cost (other than mirooring fee) so I can watch my HD locals.

And while we were at it, we got HBO @ $2/mo for 6 months, and Starz for free for 3 months, and Sho for 1 month for free.

They were VERY nice about the entire thing.


----------



## sean_mba

I'm scheduled for the upgrade to come on Tuesday. Should I get the 5 LNB dish now? I thought that that was just for MPEG-4. I have a triple LNB now with a OTA antenna also. Thanks.


----------



## pintnight

danny7481 said:


> i tried to get one, 399 was the best deal i got
> i dont have the NFLST package. guess im not a valuabel enough customer to get a better deal.
> and also i said HD Tivo and the guy said, oh yeah mean HD DVR. like whatever





utvnut said:


> "Sorry Sir, nothing like that is available, we do have the HD Tivo reduced to $399.."
> 
> My first attempt at 2pm EST. I hope to try again tomorrow, cant get to a phone again till after midnight and retention is closed then.
> 
> I do not have ST now, is that a problem? Thanks


I got it without having to get Sport Ticket or NFLST package. You just have to keep calling this number 1-800-824-9081 until you finally get somebody to hook you up.


----------



## tase2

Great thread!

I'm just curious as to why they are giving away the HR10-250 with the 5LNB dish for free when the 2 items are incompatible?


----------



## GreenWave

the rep told me it was only available to NFLST subscribers...


----------



## vtfan99

jmjaym said:


> Today I told the CR that I heard they had an offer for a free HR10. The CR kept me on hold for about 3 minutes then came back with a code-DVR4U2 (cute). He then transferred me to another number. I gave the code and it was done. New 5 LNB dish also. They are coming Tuesday for the install. I havent got another HDTV yet for the additional HR10 but now I have a good excuse to get one!
> 
> Jay


Just for kicks I plugged this code into the online system.....came up with a free DVR Plus...no HD. Curious if they goofed on your order or if its not really available online. Regardless, I will be calling again shortly (call #3). 

Also, out of curiousity, do they display offer codes on these "orders"? It would be interesting if someone could check their order sheet to see if they could find an offer code...then you could bypass the CSR altogether.


----------



## generalpatton71

tase2 said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I'm just curious as to why they are giving away the HR10-250 with the 5LNB dish for free when the 2 items are incompatible?


Only the mpeg 4 channels don't work evreything else does. I was able to get in on this deal, and have the install set up for monday. I will now have 2 hdtv tivos (the first I bought for 800$), and still can't wait for the Series 3 lol. However nothing was said about the 5lnb so I don't no if I'm getting that or not.


----------



## tase2

generalpatton71 said:


> Only the mpeg 4 channels don't work evreything else does. I was able to get in on this deal, and have the install set up for monday. I will now have 2 hdtv tivos (the first I bought for 800$), and still can't wait for the Series 3 lol. However nothing was said about the 5lnb so I don't no if I'm getting that or not.


Big time waiting on the Series 3 

Did they make you commit to another 2 years?


----------



## generalpatton71

tase2 said:


> Big time waiting on the Series 3
> 
> Did they make you commit to another 2 years?


Yep 2 yea commint is standard. I planed to have both cable and SAt after the series 3 hits. D* has some packages I just can't live without (NFLST,PLAYBOY,ect). While the Series 3 should offer better OTA reception and some of my locals are offered in HD from my cable company.


----------



## tase2

generalpatton71 said:


> Yep 2 yea commint is standard. I planed to have both cable and SAt after the series 3 hits. D* has some packages I just can't live without (NFLST,PLAYBOY,ect). While the Series 3 should offer better OTA reception and some of my locals are offered in HD from my cable company.


I think I'm going to wait on the S3 and then switch to Comcast


----------



## cp1966

I just tried and did not get the deal. I was offered the HR10-250 installed for $399 minus $200 for a total of $199, and $16 off my bill for 6 months for another (almost) $100 off.

I said Iwould think about it. I will try again. Also, I asked her to check the code DVR4U2 and she said she was unable to check that.


----------



## pintnight

GreenWave said:


> the rep told me it was only available to NFLST subscribers...


I'm not a NFLST subscriber and I got the "free" HR10-250 HD DVR.


----------



## pintnight

cp1966 said:


> I just tried and did not get the deal. I was offered the HR10-250 installed for $399 minus $200 for a total of $199, and $16 off my bill for 6 months for another (almost) $100 off.
> 
> I said Iwould think about it. I will try again. Also, I asked her to check the code DVR4U2 and she said she was unable to check that.


Don't use the DVR4U2 code, that is for DVR Plus, not HD DVR. Keep calling them back to get a different CSR until you get it.


----------



## RunnerFL

pintnight said:


> I got it without having to get Sport Ticket or NFLST package. You just have to keep calling this number 1-800-824-9081 until you finally get somebody to hook you up.


Just what did you say to get it without having to sign up for NFLST?


----------



## pintnight

RunnerFL said:


> Just what did you say to get it without having to sign up for NFLST?


I said to the CSR,

me: I would like a HR10-250 HD DVR for free since I've been a customer for 10 years or so.
CSR: Okay, that will be 19.95 for shipping and handling. Do you agree with committing for 2 years?
me: Yes.
CSR: Do you need to have your current receiver move to another room?
me: No
CSR: Would you like to upgrade or change your package?
me: No
CSR: Okay, anything else that I can help you today?
me: No, thanks!
CSR: Goodbye
me: Bye

So, again, you need to find the CSR that will help you, I made 5 calls before I was able to get the "correct" CSR.


----------



## Doctor_K

pintnight said:


> What exactly did you say to get this? I called 5 times with different operators, they either don't know anything about that or you have to pay $399 up front to get the HR10-250 HD Tivo.
> 
> I have been a DirecTV subscriber for well over 6 years and have the HD packages for 5 years.
> 
> What number did you called?


I called the retention number earlier in the thread, I asked about the "Special Deal" on a HD-DVR at a "really good price" with Sunday Ticket, I was told that I don't have Sunday Ticket, the tone was that it looked bad, but then he verified who I was, he said at that point, oh, I see you are one of our best customers, and offered me the deal I described earlier in this thread.


----------



## pintnight

Doctor_K said:


> I called the retention number earlier in the thread, I asked about the "Special Deal" on a HD-DVR at a "really good price" with Sunday Ticket, I was told that I don't have Sunday Ticket, the tone was that it looked bad, but then he verified who I was, he said at that point, oh, I see you are one of our best customers, and offered me the deal I described earlier in this thread.


I didn't mention Sunday Ticket. But, the later part is basically what happened since I've been around for 10 years.

EDIT: Oh, I see that you responded to my earlier post. I did get the HR10-250 HD DVR. :up:


----------



## RunnerFL

Well I just tried it and was given another number to call and the DVR4U2 code.

Guess I'll try again later...


----------



## andbye

My deal was somewhat different. I am getting the NFL ST renewed for $209 ($41.80X5) and the HR10-250 is free and so is Superfan (which they gave me last year also) but it had to be an install. They wouldn't ship it direct to me. Retention CSR said could not guarantee it would not be a re-furb but would not have an old HDMI card (I hope). New 2 yr comitment but old one was Feb anyway. May have to pay $99 installation fee, but it doesn't show on my account so far. Should have a chance to talk to the installer about new versus old unit before Wed morning date. No mention of 5lnb dish. I don't want to get into that now cause I need a good under eve mount since wall is stucco and roof is tile.


----------



## w280sax

andbye said:


> My deal was somewhat different. I am getting the NFL ST renewed for $209 ($41.80X5) and the HR10-250 is free and so is Superfan (which they gave me last year also) but it had to be an install. They wouldn't ship it direct to me. Retention CSR said could not guarantee it would not be a re-furb but would not have an old HDMI card (I hope). New 2 yr comitment but old one was Feb anyway. May have to pay $99 installation fee, but it doesn't show on my account so far. Should have a chance to talk to the installer about new versus old unit before Wed morning date. No mention of 5lnb dish. I don't want to get into that now cause I need a good under eve mount since wall is stucco and roof is tile.


I just called and got pretty much the exact same deal. free hd-tivo (my 2nd), ST at $229 (you beat me there), free Superfan, free s/h, free install, 2 yr commitment, I asked about the 5lnb dish and he wouldn't do that (I don't need it anyway).

All in all, I couldn't be more pleased with this deal.


----------



## tnedator

jdiehl said:


> Is the 2006 SuperFan showing up on your account yet? I may call back and mention that I don't see SF on my account and play dumb (as if I expected this to be part of the autorewal + free HDDVR deal).


Two seperate deals. You can get both at once.


----------



## pearkel

Hey guys thanks for information. 1st call got the hr-250 for 19.99 s/h. Install is set for Tuesday 1-5. Just called up and said I want free hd-dvr. Said I was only eligible for discount of 199. I said that wasn't good enough for a long time customer. 3 minute hold and wam 19.95 I wasn't going to argue about 20 bucks for such an easy conversation. 
Thanks again


----------



## cje2000

I have a question about the D* service agreement. I got one of the HDDVRs at $199 last fall, with the standard 2 yr. commitment. If I try to get this deal, how does the new commitment work? Will it add another 2 years (total of 4)? I don't know if I have THAT much faith in DirecTv!


----------



## BigTuna

The CSR I just spoke to has been bombarded with calls on this promo and even went as far as to ask "what website forum is advertising this?" I declined to say.......

Got the deal no problem........ST renewal in 5 payments ($209 total), free SuperFan, HR10-250 (new not refurbished), credit of $19.95 for delivery/install. 

FREE.....FREE.......FREE

I have a feeling this thing will come to a screeching halt unless you have had ST for a couple of years and bill a significant amount every month. JMO.

BT


----------



## BigTuna

cje2000 said:


> I have a question about the D* service agreement. I got one of the HDDVRs at $199 last fall, with the standard 2 yr. commitment. If I try to get this deal, how does the new commitment work? Will it add another 2 years (total of 4)? I don't know if I have THAT much faith in DirecTv!


Its the longer of the commitments. In other words, add 2 years to the last thing you got for free that required a commitment. They don't add them on top of one another.

BT


----------



## DVRaholic

HomieG said:


> Funny this should appear on the day that Comcast will be at my place to change me to cable, from DirecTV. I tried for several months to get a deal on the DirecTV HD TiVo. They would not bend. Oh well, at least for now the HD quality on cable channels that are in HD will be better from cable. Maybe someday I'll return to the satellite fold. But after watching their quality decline, while cable (in my area) improved, and seeing no meaningful price differential, I am not so sure I'll be changing back soon. Good luck with your HD DVR.


Same here, 
and I will probably NEVER go back to D* Once the series 3 is released in august/septmeber (keeping fingers crossed)!!!


----------



## seedcar

DVRaholic said:


> Same here,
> and I will probably NEVER go back to D* Once the series 3 is released in august/septmeber (keeping fingers crossed)!!!


I agree. I called D* today to cancel Sunday Ticket. The first deal I was offered was ST for $29.85 for 7 months. Big deal, it is the same price. She then offered me the free HDDVR and I politely declined. I expect to drop D* as soon as my current commitment is over.


----------



## ClubberLang

I actually cancelled Sunday Ticket yesterday, saw this on the forum today, so I called in and got the following - 

Free HD-DVR (did have to pay $19.95 s/h)
Sunday Ticket for $209
Superfan for $49 (for some reason, she couldn't give me this for free) 

so instead she gave me - 

$5 off HD package for 6 months
HBO and Showtime for $2 a month for 6 months

This was fine by me, I also found out yesterday when I called to cancel that they do credit your account serving time towards your service commitment even if your account is in suspension mode.


----------



## andbye

After completing the deal with the retention CSR, the Superfan appears on my account online with zero charge. How do you access the order number that is somewhere in your your online account info ?


----------



## codespy

Been w/DTV since '98, ST all except 2005. Got ST in 2006 w/free superfan in April's deal. Called retention...said I wanted the *HD Tivo blowout special*....she pulled it up, said OK, and started processing......Flag came up that I got Tivo (SD) blowout in February...allowed 1 free receiver per year only...I said yes but I pay a lot of money and one of their best customers....I also said I'd give her good feedback to supervisor to make it work....worked...I was Asked if I wanted anything else, I said shipping, 3 months HD programming, and installation free--got it. I'm feeling the fricking joy....

HR10-250 Free
S/H Free
3 mths HD Free
Install Free

This retention CSR was sharp....one of the best I've had....but it helps to be super nice as well......
This worked on the first phone call to retention....today.

I did hold to speak w/supervisor after the deal and gave very good feedback for my CSR.

Say what you want, beats Ebay's prices....

CSR indicated the next model HD-DVR is actually the HR20-700, not HR20-250, records 300hrs SD/70hrs HD, still no release date, but beta testing is now occuring in certain markets with certain people.......software same as R15.....BLA....

Also indicated the 6.x update for HR10-250 would be released around the same time the HR20-700 receiver is....DTV is just making sure it can be applied to their own IRD's only and that slices cannot be used on Tivo SA units....yea still holding my breath...but still not all negative hope anyway....

Good luck with your calls...


----------



## sacarmic

I guess 5 calls is the magic number. Took the fifth call to get them to sell it to me for $199 plus s&h. Since I'm not a football fan, not getting the ST was o.k. with me.

Funny thing is, when I called the fifth time, a previousCS person had put a note in that I had called about the HD DVR special. She was really nice and said she would give me A for effort! 

The rest gave me the run around from the deal doesn't exist, to I don't qualify for the ST special. It is amazing how so many people with the exact same job can give you so MANY different responses!!!!


----------



## acampo

you guys are unbelievable.... decided to browse tonight, read about this deal.
10 minutes later. hr10250 for $20 no new dish though, no nfl ticket, they have to install due to insurance issues.
thanks to all who wrote about this deal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teknikel

tried again. No go. This time she knew about the deal, looked it up and said since I didn't have ST and wasn't looking to drop it, she couldn't help me. 

Will try again.

kel


----------



## newsposter

observations: 

anyone doing this deal obviously doesn't care about leasing as long as they have no up front cost....dtv is gonna be happy to have more people leasing...and people will be happy for free

while i dont follow every thread, this is the first one i've seen referencing a HR20-700...if true, a sure indication that the new machine is closer

they apparently want to clear out their inventory....could be many reasons...they know the new one is just around the corner (likely because there's no way you'd want to run out of HD recorders unless you knew you had a replacement); they want to lock people into 2 yr deals


----------



## codespy

newsposter said:


> observations:
> 
> anyone doing this deal obviously doesn't care about leasing as long as they have no up front cost....dtv is gonna be happy to have more people leasing...and people will be happy for free
> 
> while i dont follow every thread, this is the first one i've seen referencing a HR20-700...if true, a sure indication that the new machine is closer
> 
> they apparently want to clear out their inventory....could be many reasons...they know the new one is just around the corner (likely because there's no way you'd want to run out of HD recorders unless you knew you had a replacement); they want to lock people into 2 yr deals


I agree, but this lease...a little different....the days of the HD Tivo are numbered....as bad as an IRD people say it is, it beats a VCR....lease fee replaces mirror fee.....2 year commit?....big deal....been with DTV since '98, what's another 2 years.....we travel/camp and can't take cable with us.....

In 3 years, if the HR10 dies, I doubt DTV will want it sent back.....they should be thick into their new HD DVR by then, unless of course its too buggy.....

We knew this blowout was coming, when the deal was extended with Tivo that is, and it's virtually the same as the SD blowout in Feb...it's just a little harder to get because it is a decent machine which can be used as an HD tuner without activation, and the lease comes into play..


----------



## vtfan99

Third time is a charm. Called this morning and they hooked me up. Sunday Ticket, free HD DVR.....did have to pay 19.95 for S&H...but I'm ok with that really. Install is Wednesday afternoon....and Im excited as hell.


----------



## shelland

codespy said:


> Flag came up that I got Tivo (SD) blowout in February...allowed 1 free receiver per year only...


I can tell you for sure that's not [always] the case - I got a free HD-Tivo *and* a free SD-DVR on the same phone call. :up:

I inquired about an email I got offering 6 months free Showtime for my anniversary (only been with D* 1 year), and she said I could also get a free DVR instead if I preferred, so we're replacing the standard receiver that's currently in our bedroom.


----------



## smimi10

> I can tell you for sure that's not [always] the case - I got a free HD-Tivo and a free SD-DVR on the same phone call.


I was also able to get a free HD DVR and SD DVR in the same call. It really does just depend on who you talk to, I guess.

Mike


----------



## wmcbrine

codespy said:


> Also indicated the 6.x update for HR10-250 would be released around the same time the HR20-700 receiver is....DTV is just making sure it can be applied to their own IRD's only and that slices cannot be used on Tivo SA units....


That makes no sense. The standalones already have better software; and they don't have the hardware to tune in DirecTV, regardless of what software is loaded on them. So there's no reason anyone would want to load DirecTV slices on a standalone.


----------



## Killi

10+ year customer, 2 year hiatus in the middle.

Free HD DVR
Free R15 ST DVR
NFL ST 7mos 29.85/month
Free Superfan
3 mos HD Pack Free
SHO - 6 mos free
HBO - $2/mo for 6 mos
Free Shipping HD DVR
Free Shipping ST DVR

1 movers connection to install another 3 lnb dish anbd receivers at new house 6/24

Was on auto renew for ST and called and said thinking of switching to cable. \

Not a bad deal eh?


----------



## jnelaine

OK, it took me two calls, but I got the deal for the free HR10-250. On the first call they gave me the SuperFan plan for free, but I was told that they have no offer for a free HR10-250. Tanya put me on hold for about 5 minutes to check out my request and then came back and said that due to manufacturer restrictions, they can't give it away for free and it would be $499. I thanked her for the SuperFan deal, hung up, and called right back again.

On the second call I spoke with Marcia. She immediately knew about the HR10-250 deal and offered it to me with no fuss! I had some questions about whether this was a lease or an "own" and she said that they only do leases now. But it's not like cable company leases - I'm not paying a monthly fee for the equipment. The lease just means that if I cancel D*, I have to return the equipment. I'm fine with that.

I also had a question about the new HD DVR that they have coming out. She said that I could swap out my current HR10-250 units for the new MPEG-4 unit for $99 per box. I'm not really interested in doing that since the TiVo software works so well. I don't want to roll the dice on some first-generation attempt by DirecTV. 

Jay


----------



## codespy

wmcbrine said:


> That makes no sense. The standalones already have better software; and they don't have the hardware to tune in DirecTV, regardless of what software is loaded on them. So there's no reason anyone would want to load DirecTV slices on a standalone.


OK....don't have a SA....just indicating what I was told....for the most part, the CRR was pretty sharp....never said SA could tune in DirecTV....we all know that.


----------



## jmjaym

vtfan99 said:


> Just for kicks I plugged this code into the online system.....came up with a free DVR Plus...no HD. Curious if they goofed on your order or if its not really available online. Regardless, I will be calling again shortly (call #3).
> 
> Also, out of curiousity, do they display offer codes on these "orders"? It would be interesting if someone could check their order sheet to see if they could find an offer code...then you could bypass the CSR altogether.


I decided to check my order after seeing your post. Good thing. They had me down for a non DVR HR20. (even tho the code had "dvr" in it) The CR swore up and down that there was no free HR10-250 offer so I asked to be transferred to retention. The retention person didnt know about the offer and sounded indignant that I was asking for a "$500 machine" for free. I said that was interesting because its all over the internet and specifically mentioned the TV community BB. That seemed to spur her into checking the offers for NFL. She then came back and said I was correct and she set up the order. She also asked me if I had an HDTV for it. I said no but that I was getting one soon. She said I had to have it first so I set the appt up for 10 days from now to give me time to get one.

When she asked me if there was anything else she could do, I asked if there was any special deals on the super fan for best customers. At first she was going to charge me the regular amount but she checked and came back with that for free too for retaining NFL ST.

So I got the HR10-250 and superfan for free.
Dont know if I am still getting the 5 lnb dish but I dont need it yet

Thanks vtfan99 for alerting me to that code.

Jay


----------



## jnelaine

jmjaym said:


> She also asked me if I had an HDTV for it. I said no but that I was getting one soon. She said I had to have it first so I set the appt up for 10 days from now to give me time to get one.


I don't think she's right about needing to have an HDTV for the HR10-250. It can output in 480i so you can hook it up to a regular TV until you get around to buying an HDTV.


----------



## Riley9208

Thanks, all..the free HR10-250 could not have been easier. However, keep in mind it does require a 2-year commitment and it does require the D* CSR to set up an installation appointment, even if it's for a box swap only.


----------



## newsposter

jnelaine said:


> I don't think she's right about needing to have an HDTV for the HR10-250. It can output in 480i so you can hook it up to a regular TV until you get around to buying an HDTV.


ur right of course. But i think it's funny that they care what TV you need. why would they care about that? Your monthly fee is the same with 70 inch plasma or 13 inch b/w? And you have a 2 yr commitment so you aren't going anywhere. Weird


----------



## AstroDad

jnelaine said:


> I don't think she's right about needing to have an HDTV for the HR10-250. It can output in 480i so you can hook it up to a regular TV until you get around to buying an HDTV.


While you are right that the box will work on a SDTV, DirecTV will only give you the free receiver if you are using it on an HDTV. That's part of why they demand the installer come out instead of simply shipping it to you, so he can see that you have an HDTV. If you don't, he won't install it.


----------



## wmcbrine

AstroDad said:


> While you are right that the box will work on a SDTV, DirecTV will only give you the free receiver if you are using it on an HDTV. That's part of why they demand the installer come out instead of simply shipping it to you, so he can see that you have an HDTV. If you don't, he won't install it.


That's almost as dumb as worrying about DirecTivo slices being used on a standalone.


----------



## jnelaine

AstroDad said:


> While you are right that the box will work on a SDTV, DirecTV will only give you the free receiver if you are using it on an HDTV. That's part of why they demand the installer come out instead of simply shipping it to you, so he can see that you have an HDTV. If you don't, he won't install it.


The CSR that I spoke to never mentioned this. I even told her that I don't have an HDTV in that room yet. I'm not going to be home when they come to do the "install", but I told my wife to just take the box from the guy and I'll install it myself. I'll be seriously ticked off if the guy refuses to leave the box simply because I don't have HDTV in that room yet.


----------



## newsposter

AstroDad said:


> While you are right that the box will work on a SDTV, DirecTV will only give you the free receiver if you are using it on an HDTV. That's part of why they demand the installer come out instead of simply shipping it to you, so he can see that you have an HDTV. If you don't, he won't install it.


why would they care? isn't their income the same regardless? I dont get it.

Plus unless it's on directv.com, they can't really enforced that anyway...unless they told him about it in advance.


----------



## tfederov

$21.95 later, and I'm getting another one for my office! Thanks all!


----------



## AstroDad

newsposter said:


> why would they care? isn't their income the same regardless? I dont get it.
> 
> Plus unless it's on directv.com, they can't really enforced that anyway...unless they told him about it in advance.


Not sure why they care and I am sure that, like everything else about calling them, whether the rule is enforced depends on who you get when you call along with what installer you get. Like jnelaine said, I am hoping he will just hand over the receiver and let me do it because I haven't decided where I want it yet.

Maybe they just don't want to give it to people who can't take full advantage of it so they can save them for those that can? They are giving away $500 machines. I am not going to complain much about how they decide to hand them out as long as I get one!


----------



## hdjii

Based on the timely information in this thread, I have arranged for another HR10-250 to be installed at my home. Thanks to those who have shared this information.

Total charge is $20.95 for installation. Superfan is free plus $5 off for 6 months on the HD package. 2 year commitment required of course. (With my monthly bill, this is a big commitment.) From a cash flow perspective, I calculate that they are giving me $9.05 ($30 - $20.95).

Howard


----------



## Riley9208

jnelaine said:


> The CSR that I spoke to never mentioned this. I even told her that I don't have an HDTV in that room yet. I'm not going to be home when they come to do the "install", but I told my wife to just take the box from the guy and I'll install it myself. I'll be seriously ticked off if the guy refuses to leave the box simply because I don't have HDTV in that room yet.


The CSR I spoke to also didn't mention the _HDTV requirement_...I believe they are setting up the installs just in case the customer has an old 1 LNB dish. I noticed on my order details a 3 LNB dish is listed although I didn't order one. That must be their standard operating procedure.


----------



## AstroDad

If you think about it, asking if you have an HDTV sounds like a stupid question when someone calls up asking for an HD TiVo.


----------



## newsposter

AstroDad said:


> If you think about it, asking if you have an HDTV sounds like a stupid question when someone calls up asking for an HD TiVo.


Yea, i thought about it lol...that's why i asked what their reasoning could be. heck last year when I got one so cheap, i only wanted a bigger hard drive and 2 more tuners. Would have gotten an R10 except the hdtivo was less than 100 bucks then.


----------



## wvtivoman

My Hughes DVR died last night and after reading this board I've been working all day to get the HD DVR with no luck. I made approximately 12 calls before reading this particular thread a little closer. When I called the number that "shacky" listed: 800-824-9081, things went very smoothly. They immediately processed my order and gave me the box and shipping for free. Of course I had the two year agreement but that was the only negative.

Like some others here I do not currently have a HD TV in this room so I'm not sure how that will work out but the hard part has been taken care of. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## cp1966

Is anyone running the HDMI for video to the HDTV, but either a coaxial or Toslink cable to an AV Receiver for audio? How is the audio in regards to time delay?

And I just called retention again and said I wanted the 10-250 for S & H only. The CSR laughed and said good luck!

I said it was still too much.


----------



## robgettier

cp1966 said:


> Is anyone running the HDMI for video to the HDTV, but either a coaxial or Toslink cable to an AV Receiver for audio? How is the audio in regards to time delay?
> 
> I have had a time delay problem with this setup. Could not remedy. So I removed the audio connection from tivo to receiver and instead just used the digital out on the TV to the receiver. Works perfectly.


----------



## wvtivoman

cp1966 said:


> And I just called retention again and said I wanted the 10-250 for S & H only. The CSR laughed and said good luck!


I should note that I cancelled my NFL ST earlier today and I had to agree to pick that back up in order to get the HD DVR.


----------



## samberger

i called this afternoon and received the offer. i told them that i had a friend who had the same setup as myself, ie auto renew on sunday ticket. they transferred me to another department and after explaining the situation to another rep, who then put me on hold for several minutes, i was told that i "qualify" for the offer and would receive the h10-250 for free. then he told me that their computers were going down but somebody would call me in 1-3 days with the final order details, but not to worry because i was definitely eligible for the offer. i made sure that he put notes on the account and read it back to me. fwiw, i have been with them for 7 years, have mlb extra innings in addition to sunday ticket and subscribe to total choice platinum.


----------



## cp1966

Rob Gettier; I have this problem with my DVD player which upconverts to HDMI. My Denon 3803 has a feature on it where I can adjust the audio delay. I read on another forum site (AVS) that a typical delay time of 30 ms was a good place to start so I think thats where I set it and it solved abou 99% of the issue. 

My Sony XBR only supplies an optical output for OTA channels (local networks). SO if I had a DVD or satellite tuner going to the TV, I would not be able to use the opt out to supply audio from those sources, only OTA.


----------



## m_jraj

Called retention line - asked to see if they had an offer for free HR10-250 for an ST subscriber. Waited 3 minutes. He came back and told me it would cost me 19.95 shipping and scheduled the time.

I also asked for free superfan. He said it was not part of offer, but he could do it for me as well.


----------



## utvnut

How come my guy refused "2 offers at once" and would only credit $49 towards super fan? I waited on hold 10 mnutes for him to find others who gave SF free and he said it could not be done.

Also, the free 5 LNB dish will NOT be installed as verbally stated since it is not required for the HDTivo, a 3 LNB will...except I already have 3 LNB and that equipment savings for them did nothing. 

So, $20 for shipping, $209 for ST, $49 for SF, free HR10-250.


----------



## shacky

Man, I'm kinda bummed now seeing all you guys getting hooked up with free Superfan on top of the HD DVR. I was told just one or the other. Guess I didn't try hard enough. Oh well, I'll wait another week before I start harrassing them again.
Kinda like X-Mas in here


----------



## MNTivoGuy

Mine was installed today, kind of. The contractor called five minutes before my window was up (1-5) and said they had no installer and no equipment. I lost it. After calming down, I convinced the guy (said he was a supervisor not an installer) to bring the HD DVR to my house and watch, I would do the rest. My basement was already wired for two lines. He came by, sat on the couch, and I hooked it up. Now I am up and running.

Super Fan plus ST plus new HD DVR for $209.

Thanks to all on this forum for finding these deals and posting them. I am thrilled.


----------



## twell

So here's the deal - I'm "Beta-testing" a new HDTV for three months. It has some pretty cool features, which I now would not buy a TV without. The set should be available by Christmas.

So I needed a HD set-up installed in my home, for three months. At the time (mid May), the deals were bad on the HR10-250's. SO I got Comcast to install HD Cable with a DVR, on a month to month.

Now I see this deal. I've been a Directivo customer over 10 years, HBO package, no sports.

I want to try to get this deal.

My question is the Installation. It will want to install it on our second story. Seems to me like a tough install - I also have some trees. So how good are he guys that install? Can they run lines through the attic down the walls? To what extent are they able to do a good install, or do they just drill two holes from the outside wall into the house? 

Can anyone share an experience with this?

Thanks.

Twell


----------



## twell

Also, what aboutthe phone line - does it need to be hooked up with it? No real easy place for it.


----------



## codespy

You need phone line for this....also, unless you do the hard work of fishing a fish tape in walls in preparation, they will most likely run wiring on the outside....as an electrician myself, I just shake at the thought of screwing cables along the siding of a house rather than fishing.....these guys don't make much on an install..usually less than $70 around me which can take several hours to install before they leave.


----------



## Redux

Yes!

Only three calls. I think outside normal business hour is your best shot.

For the nothing that it's worth, here's some language I used (because even at the start of the third call they disavowed all knowledge):

Be specific about the model number, repeat it from time to time.

HD Tivo blowout special. Shipping only. $19.95. Yes, I know there was another blowout early in the year but I've heard from people I know that this particular offer is currrent. Last few days, even today.

I've heard the offer may be associated with the NFL Season Ticket, which I'm going to be looking at this fall. The offer _may_ be associated with retention, for customers intending to discontinue service. I can't say I'm about to discontinue service, but as a long term, high $ customer I certainly hope I get some consideration for the offer.

At this point the CSR asked to put me on hold for 3 minutes. This is the golden passport! Be appreciative of the effort, and you've got ALL THE TIME IN THE WORLD.

Now the offer exists, and the task is to get you in. Difficulties then present themselves if, like me, you've pushed the envelope in the past on the specials.

"I can't get this to take." "I'm going to have to do some finaggling." "You've had some special offers in the recent past."

Be appreciative and not at all in a hurry.

Finally, with the "Is there anything else I can do?" show some restraint. I asked for, but made no big deal about, another 3 months of free HD service. I heard some people are getting this, but I'm not being insistent about it at all, I appreciate what you've done for me.

As far as the $19.95 shipping/handling, give the poor company a little cash flow. This is a receiver that sold for a thousand bucks, and it's still worth a lot.


----------



## durl

This may sound like a lame question, but here goes. First, a little setup:

We're scheduled to have an R15 DVR installed this weekend. We're getting this one for free along with free installation. But after reading this thread, I'm wondering if I should call Directv and try to get an HR10-250 instead. (We already have one HR10-250.)

This new unit will go into the master bedroom where we don't have HD. Still, I'd like to have the HR10-250 because it receives OTA digital signals and it has a larger storage capacity.

So should I go for the HD receiver or is the R15 better for non-HD viewing?


----------



## DeWitt

cp1966 said:


> Is anyone running the HDMI for video to the HDTV, but either a coaxial or Toslink cable to an AV Receiver for audio? How is the audio in regards to time delay?


I run HDMI to the TV and coaxial digital audio through a high end Yamaha receiver with no problem. I don't use the HDMI switching in the receiver.

Before this I had an older Sony using optical TOSlink.

No audio delay on either. The Yamaha has adjustments to compensate, but I have not needed it.


----------



## Riley9208

AstroDad said:


> While you are right that the box will work on a SDTV, DirecTV will only give you the free receiver if you are using it on an HDTV. That's part of why they demand the installer come out instead of simply shipping it to you, so he can see that you have an HDTV. If you don't, he won't install it.


update: The installer came today, handed me the box, I signed for it, he left.

No problemo.


----------



## AstroDad

Riley9208 said:


> update: The installer came today, handed me the box, I signed for it, he left.
> 
> No problemo.


Sweet, I hope my guy does that.


----------



## newsposter

durl if you get OTA in then you definitely should get the Hdtivo. No question about it. no downside at all

I got HDtivo initially just for 2 tuners and a bigger drive...you have even more of a reason to do it


----------



## durl

newsposter said:


> durl if you get OTA in then you definitely should get the Hdtivo. No question about it. no downside at all
> 
> I got HDtivo initially just for 2 tuners and a bigger drive...you have even more of a reason to do it


I had a feeling that would be what people would say. I've not seen an H15 in action so I didn't know if it was a better DVR. I like that it does folders but the OTA and capacity on the H10-250 are key for me.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

third time the charm. Called and asked for a free HD Tivo to replace a fried SD Tivo. 

Offered me a free 250 plus shipping - asked for free shipping but didn't get it. Asked for a programming credit and was offered showtime for $2/month for 6 months which I declined and agreed to pay for the shipping. No mention of NFL Ticket. Installation set for next Monday.


----------



## MurrayW

Redux said:


> Yes!
> 
> Only three calls. I think outside normal business hour is your best shot.
> 
> For the nothing that it's worth, here's some language I used (because even at the start of the third call they disavowed all knowledge):
> 
> Be specific about the model number, repeat it from time to time.
> 
> HD Tivo blowout special. Shipping only. $19.95. Yes, I know there was another blowout early in the year but I've heard from people I know that this particular offer is currrent. Last few days, even today.
> 
> I've heard the offer may be associated with the NFL Season Ticket, which I'm going to be looking at this fall. The offer _may_ be associated with retention, for customers intending to discontinue service. I can't say I'm about to discontinue service, but as a long term, high $ customer I certainly hope I get some consideration for the offer.
> 
> At this point the CSR asked to put me on hold for 3 minutes. This is the golden passport! Be appreciative of the effort, and you've got ALL THE TIME IN THE WORLD.
> 
> Now the offer exists, and the task is to get you in. Difficulties then present themselves if, like me, you've pushed the envelope in the past on the specials.
> 
> "I can't get this to take." "I'm going to have to do some finaggling." "You've had some special offers in the recent past."
> 
> Be appreciative and not at all in a hurry.
> 
> Finally, with the "Is there anything else I can do?" show some restraint. I asked for, but made no big deal about, another 3 months of free HD service. I heard some people are getting this, but I'm not being insistent about it at all, I appreciate what you've done for me.
> 
> As far as the $19.95 shipping/handling, give the poor company a little cash flow. This is a receiver that sold for a thousand bucks, and it's still worth a lot.


Just called and got mine for $21.60 after tax! I called retention, 800-824-9081, and talked to a very helpful woman. When I asked about the 19.95 shipping only price, she acted surprised. I then used the magic words from Redux's post "HD Tivo blowout special" and she put me on hold for about 3 minutes and came back and said I qualified for the offer! I know that this is a leased unit, but at $20, I can live with giving it back to DirecTV if I ever leave them.

Thanks for the alert!

Murray


----------



## newsposter

durl said:


> I had a feeling that would be what people would say. I've not seen an H15 in action so I didn't know if it was a better DVR. I like that it does folders but the OTA and capacity on the H10-250 are key for me.


I can't comment since i never had folders. And of course HDtivo is slow compared to other tivos. But it has never been not worth the wait! If ota and capacity are key, and you realize it's gonna be a bit slower guide and some other interface functions, you wont be disappointed.

if you mean the R15..well...i've heard going from tivo to there is a bit hard. I looked at the weaknees comparison if r10 and r15 and r15 sucks if that comparision is valid 

anyway, you can't turn down free hdtivo. i'm ALMOST ready to get a 3rd but really dont think i will. tough choice.


----------



## samberger

codespy said:


> You need phone line for this....also, unless you do the hard work of fishing a fish tape in walls in preparation, they will most likely run wiring on the outside....as an electrician myself, I just shake at the thought of screwing cables along the siding of a house rather than fishing.....these guys don't make much on an install..usually less than $70 around me which can take several hours to install before they leave.


no need for a phone line unless you're planning on ordering ppv movies/events with your remote control. programming info is sent to your box via satellite.


----------



## newsposter

Has anyone let an installer do his work? What i'm worried about is last year when i wanted my 1st hdtivo, they said i have no LOS of the 119. I said i dont care and would sign any waiver. Long story short, after 1 week of hell fighting with IBWH ironwood, they wouldn't do it. So i did it myself. I dont care about the 119. 

So now that i have 2 HDtivos already setup, I'm hoping they wouldn't even think to check nor care about the 119. What do you think? 

I'm really on the fence. I dont want a 3rd unit stacked on top of my existing 2 but could easily wire it in my kitchen if they would provide a 4x8 MS and run 2 50ft lines under my crawlspace. Would that be provided free? 

My true motive here would be a free/low cost mpeg4 upgrade in the future as a 3rd tivo isn't a necessity for me and since this would be free, lease is not an issue. But another question, if i can't see the 119 now, will i be able to see the 103 and 99 in the future?


----------



## twell

My single Standard Definition Disk just barely makes Line of sight with its sats. I will keep this one for my old unit and put up another for HD.

Does the 5 HD dish point in a different direction than the smaller one? If it needs to be anymore Easternly, I might be screwed.


----------



## UncleRico

Two calls and no dice so far. 

During the first call, the guy was a stone wall. He said that the deal I was talking about has been posted on several Internet forums not associated with Directv and that it isn't a valid deal.

The second call was a little better, but the CSR told me that it was only for people who threaten to drop ST. I even asked what if I ordered ST today..her response was no deal. At least she was polite about it. She did offer me the HD DVR for $249 (for being a long time customer), and told me she would make a note of that price on my account. So I think I might be screwed calling back again and trying to get it for free. Any thoughts?


----------



## jboehle

Do they just charge the shipping to your account or do they make you give a credit card # over the phone?


----------



## Jebberwocky!

jboehle said:


> Do they just charge the shipping to your account or do they make you give a credit card # over the phone?


Either way - I charged my to my account


----------



## AstroDad

Jebberwocky! said:


> Either way - I charged my to my account


ditto


----------



## wvtivoman

Thought you might find this interesting....

After learning about this deal a few days ago from this board I tried it and after TWELVE calls yesterday I was able to get the new HD-DVR for the shipping charge only. So after doing so I posted the info to a site that I own, putting it on my message board for subscribers only. Many called and were able to get the deal as well. Ironically one of my customers works for Direct (an executive) and gave me all of the details about this particular deal. Seems it's grown out of control for them but it's allowed them to retain many customers who had truly planned to cancel NFLST, like myself.


----------



## Budget_HT

Welcome all to the forum where things can "grow out of control."


----------



## twell

It finally worked for me, the time on the phone was to fugure the "credits" which finally made the unit free. etc.

But here's the questions: With the HR10-250 do I need an OTA to get Locals? (They are giving this to me and installing this for me for)

And, they are installing the "Oval" dish, not the 5 lbn.

For some reason I thought you could get locals via dish with the HR10-250 and the large dish. Was I mistaken? She said NO LOCALS with HR10-250.

Thanks for any answers!

Twell


----------



## andbye

D* scheduled my install for Wed morn. I called the local Ironwood installers to verify that they had the HR10-250 HD Tivo in stock and they didn't (that's what happened to me on the DVR4ME deal-got an R15 instead of a Tivo based SD DVR) but they assured me they were getting a shipment Thurs - new, not refurb and including HDMI/DVI cable- so slipped my install to Fri. The retention CSR had told me I might get a refurb but it would have a good HDMI card. 
Have some been getting refurbs in this deal and do they have the new card regardless of mfg date. It seems to me there have been some posts about refurfs failing right out of the box


----------



## jboehle

I talked to Stephanie about 10 minutes ago she saw the deal and was transferring me to a different department to talk about it, but I got disconnected. I'm on the phone with Debra right now but she told me the "HD Tivo blowout special" is expired but she is looking for other deals for me. I will post after I figure out how this call will turn out.


----------



## jboehle

Debra eventually found it but said I had to subscribe to Sunday Ticket (I don't subscribe to ST right now and have no interest in subscribing to it). Guess I will try a call back.


----------



## samberger

twell said:


> It finally worked for me, the time on the phone was to fugure the "credits" which finally made the unit free. etc.
> 
> But here's the questions: With the HR10-250 do I need an OTA to get Locals? (They are giving this to me and installing this for me for)
> 
> And, they are installing the "Oval" dish, not the 5 lbn.
> 
> For some reason I thought you could get locals via dish with the HR10-250 and the large dish. Was I mistaken? She said NO LOCALS with HR10-250.
> 
> Thanks for any answers!
> 
> Twell


the hr10-250 is mpeg2 capable only. if you're in an area that has switched to mpeg4, as most have, you will need an ota antenna to access.


----------



## AstroDad

samberger said:


> the hr10-250 is mpeg2 capable only. if you're in an area that has switched to mpeg4, as most have, you will need an ota antenna to access.


I think what you mean is "if you're in an area that has *NOT* switched to mpeg4, as most have *NOT*, you will need an ota antenna to access.

You will still get your "regular" locals, just not HD Locals.


----------



## RonP

I tried the email route. After a confirmation email, D* called and offered the $399 - $100 rebate for $299 total. I pressed that I saw on the web that D* is giving away the units for $0 with $19S&H. She explained that they work on a "points" system and that some people have more points than others. Said that D* isn't necessarily the cheapest (when compared to cable) but they are the best in terms of service. Blathered on about this being a good deal because "it is a $1000 unit." 

Guess 10+ years of TC+ with HBO didn't earn enough points. Time to work the CSR roulette wheel.


----------



## scottie

I tried two different times and no dice.


----------



## cp1966

I just tried again during non normal biz hours. I was put on hold for a few minutes, so I got excited. But the CSR told me all she could do was $200 installed.

She did offer $5 off a month for 6 months and free showtime, but I said thats still too much.

Rats!

For the DirecTV "people" that read these posts, make it easier for us to enjoy your service. We agree to pay $75-100 + for 2 years for TELEVISION! thats $1800-$2500 ?!

Cmon!


----------



## UncleRico

5 times...still nothing. Each call getting worse. I think I've been 'red flagged'. 


What's worse is, I was going to order ST if they wave the $99 superfan. So every CSR tells me they can't wave the $99 superfan for me (a highly regarded customer of 6 years) yet they can for some new hobo subscriber off the street.


----------



## AstroDad

installer came today with mine. No problem whatsoever. Brand new receiver, not refurb. HDMI is working so far


----------



## AstroDad

are you guys who are getting turned down calling the retention number noted earlier in the thread or just 800-directv?


----------



## UncleRico

Retention # - 4 times

Regular CSR - 1 time


----------



## jnelaine

AstroDad said:


> installer came today with mine. No problem whatsoever. Brand new receiver, not refurb. HDMI is working so far


I just received mine today too. The installer was a little confused when I just asked him to leave the box and I'd install it myself, but he finally did that.

I didn't think about the refurb issue - is there an easy way to tell if this is a refurb unit?

Jay


----------



## AstroDad

jnelaine said:


> I just received mine today too. The installer was a little confused when I just asked him to leave the box and I'd install it myself, but he finally did that.
> 
> I didn't think about the refurb issue - is there an easy way to tell if this is a refurb unit?
> 
> Jay


Generally, if it was packed nicely, wraped in plastic, came with batteries and all the cables nicely wrapped up and everything it is new. If it is missing some cables, or is not wrapped up, or if the installer just came with the receiver in hand, no box...it is a refurb


----------



## tfederov

Hey AstroDad, this is my first one using the HDMI (will be going directly from HDTV to TiVo, other 2 TVs are component). Were you able to set it up using the HDMI or did you need to use component to set up then switch to HDMI?


----------



## cp1966

I have called 4 times, each time to 1-800-824-9081.

After the first time, the CSR quoted what seemed to be listed "in my file", or what was offered the last time I called. Except the first timeI was offered $15 or $16 a month off for 6 months, now its $5.

I am almost tempted to take it. With a new dish and install, I guess $200 aint too bad, just not as good as $20.

Like I said, I am willing to keep paying abut $85 a month, they make it up in no time. While original street value was $1000, now down to $400-500, They dont cost anywhere near that.

Cmon, Dave spys. Get us a code.


----------



## AstroDad

tfederov said:


> Hey AstroDad, this is my first one using the HDMI (will be going directly from HDTV to TiVo, other 2 TVs are component). Were you able to set it up using the HDMI or did you need to use component to set up then switch to HDMI?


I set it up with HDMI from the beginning, no problems. Don't forget that in 720p and 1080i (and maybe 480p, don't remember) the HD TiVo will only allow one output at a time, so if for some reason you hook up both the HDMI and component at the same time the HDMI will override the component cables


----------



## samberger

cp1966 said:


> I have called 4 times, each time to 1-800-824-9081.
> 
> After the first time, the CSR quoted what seemed to be listed "in my file", or what was offered the last time I called. Except the first timeI was offered $15 or $16 a month off for 6 months, now its $5.
> 
> I am almost tempted to take it. With a new dish and install, I guess $200 aint too bad, just not as good as $20.
> 
> Like I said, I am willing to keep paying abut $85 a month, they make it up in no time. While original street value was $1000, now down to $400-500, They dont cost anywhere near that.
> 
> Cmon, Dave spys. Get us a code.


for what it's worth, i was told i had a very high rating, which is why i "qualified" for the offer. this is what i have:

total choice platinum
mlb extra innings
nfl sunday ticket w/ superfan
hd package
3 receivers, 2 directtv tivos

which means i pay about $160 a month(insane, i know), sometime more, depending on overlap of my subscriptions. oh, and i've been with them since '99.


----------



## cp1966

You got me beat!


----------



## AstroDad

not sure what makes me worthy other than Sunday Ticket


----------



## samberger

cp1966 said:


> You got me beat!


probably not a good thing when you really think it through


----------



## graffixx

No dice after numerous attempts at calling the retention # trying to get the HR10-250 for $0. I even threatened to cancel my subscription as I am currently paying month-to-month. I ended up with paying:

$249 HR10-250
Free 3-LNB oval dish w/ basic pro install
Free HD OTA antenna
Free S/H
Free 6 months HD prog pkg


----------



## stiffi

I have made 3 calls, (1 to CSR, 3 to retention), and sent 2 emails. The best I get offered is $399.

The ironic part is, when I started this crusade, my interest in canceling was minmal.

Now, after hearing all the preferential treatment, and downright lying customer service is doing, I REALLY DO want to cancel.

My biggest problem with cable was how clueless the customer service was. I always felt like I knew more than the person on the phone. At least, though, they never lied to me or played these mind games.

Directv is going to lose more people by jerking them around like this.


----------



## Guindalf

There's a full-page ad in USA Today this morning touting early-bird pricing on ST and FREE Superfan!

So don't get sucked into paying the extra $99.


----------



## RunnerFL

Woo Hoo! 5th call was what it took for me. 

At first the CSR told me I didn't qualify because I have never had NFLST but after some mild flirting and sweet talk she gave it to me anyways without having to sign up for NFLST. It will be here on Friday.


----------



## g0go15

Thank you guys for spreading the word around about the this deal, thanks to you I got the HD Tivo for free yesterdayI called only once, and they are only charging me for OTA antenna, and are supposed to come in on Saturday to install it. Question, Im still confused about OTA  if I get New York locals, do I need it? Family member got the HD Tivo some time ago, and they told him he does not need OTA of course hes not tech savvy at all, and hes saying he gets HD locals, but Im not so sure he does. 
Whats funny  the CSR was drilling me to tell him how I heard about the deal, he goes was it on our website or on one of those forums lol  I confirmed it was on one of those forums, but didnt specify which one He said not to advertise the deal Once again  thank you all!


----------



## Jebberwocky!

Tee antenna they gave me was a POS and went into the garbage soon after they installed it.


----------



## Sir_winealot

RunnerFL said:


> Woo Hoo! 5th call was what it took for me.
> 
> At first the CSR told me I didn't qualify because I have never had NFLST but after some mild flirting and sweet talk she gave it to me anyways without having to sign up for NFLST. It will be here on Friday.


So...you got this w/o having to sign up for _anything_ NFL related?


----------



## UncleRico

6th call (and a day later) did it for me. I got HD Tivo and Superfan for free all for signing up for ST. 

I know you're not suppose to believe CSR's but he said the MPEG 4 DVR's will be out at the end of July. And he even noted on my account that I would receive a free upgrade to the new receiver when they came out.


----------



## sean_mba

The guy came yesterday and installed my new HR10-250. It was brand new, he was on time (at the beginning of the time span), and he did fast clean work. Plus he added two extra drops for me. He said that he's been doing a bunch of installs for the HD unit, and that he's seen people paying everything from full price to getting a net credit after all is said and done. The previous sentence shows the value of this and similar forums.


----------



## vtfan99

My box should be installed today, but I'm guessing it will be re-scheduled. Not sure anyone should be getting on the roof during a tropical storm/depression...or whatever it will be by the time it gets here. The window is 1-4 and its almost noon now...no word from the installer at all. I hope he decides to call and cancel versus just not showing up. Maybe I can talk him into dropping the box off now and coming back to run the other line. Im guessing he would balk at the extra trip....but who knows. Looks like I don't get to Tivo the England match afterall.


----------



## samberger

g0go15 said:


> Thank you guys for spreading the word around about the this deal, thanks to you I got the HD Tivo for free yesterdayI called only once, and they are only charging me for OTA antenna, and are supposed to come in on Saturday to install it. Question, Im still confused about OTA  if I get New York locals, do I need it? Family member got the HD Tivo some time ago, and they told him he does not need OTA of course hes not tech savvy at all, and hes saying he gets HD locals, but Im not so sure he does.
> Whats funny  the CSR was drilling me to tell him how I heard about the deal, he goes was it on our website or on one of those forums lol  I confirmed it was on one of those forums, but didnt specify which one He said not to advertise the deal Once again  thank you all!


you need ota only to receive the high def version of your locals. the hr10-250 will get your locals, but the sd version.


----------



## stiffi

I finally convinced Directv I was a valued enough customer. I used email to make my case, after 4 unsuccesfull calls. 

I got a call back saying they had ordered me a $0 HD DVR, and all I had to do was call and schedule.

I have been a customer for 4 years, with NFL ST for 3. I have 2 standard receivers and one Directv SD with Tivo


----------



## Indiana627

I've had D* for 3 years and am overall very happy (I've never had ST and don't really want it). I've had Directivo for about 2.5 years and love it! Bought an HDTV last month and get all my locals with simple set top antenna (TV has built-in tuner) and love it! Needless to say I've love to combine Tivo with HDTV, which is exactly what the HR10-250 does. BUT I am leary to even call and see what deal I can get, but I'm not sure why. I guess I'm thinking of not doing it because:

1) Will I own or lease the unit? If I do get it for free, does it matter if it's leased?
2) Will I have to extend my commitment by 2 years? How do I know how much (if any) committment I have left now?
3) What will happen when the MPEG4 HD-DVR is released? There's really nothing in D* HD package I want now (just being able to record my OTA HD is fine for now), but as they do add more national HD channels, I assume they'll be in MPEG4 and would I be outta luck?
4) Not being totally familiar with the HR10-250, how many OTA channels can it record at the same time? Are there any features that my current SD-DVR80 can do that the HR10-250 can't? It doesn't have folders does it?
5) Will SD content look any better/worse?
6) If I'm recording 2 channels from D*, can I watch a live show from my antenna that would be hooked up to the HR10-250?
7) I see lots of threads about the HR10-250 not working properly, studdering, HDMI not working, being slow when changing channels (and yes I do watch some live TV). How big of an issue is this?

Should I just wait until the MPEG4 receiver comes out? Will it be just as capable as the HR10-250? Or will it have more/less features (ie: # of tuners)?

I know a lot of this has probably been discussed, but it gets hard trying to read 100s of posts in various threads. My basic question is: is there any reason I shouldn't pull the trigger if I can get this deal? I appreciate any advice.

Thanks.


----------



## Redux

I'm glad that some people found my advice useful in getting the deal.

DirecTV cancelled mine, two days later.

Couldn't believe it. Spoke to a supervisor. No such HD10-250 offer, I was basically lying. After _considerable_ polite discussion the supervisor found "notes about a manual order" but said that CSR and that supervisor "did not offer you a free HD10-250 because the transaction was not completed and there is no work order for the installation." Again, I am a liar.

"If there was a program it would be on the DirecTV website. Aside from that, you are not eligible for a large shopper's discount because you have had 2 offers during the last 12 months. But I can work with you." That turned out to be I pay $200.

The supervisor strongly hinted that a note was being put in my account such that further calls "all over the country" (I had made a total of 3 tries to get the free offer) would be quickly rebuffed.

I have been souring on DirecTV over the last year or so and almost left once before.

But this is intolerable. The way I was brought up, a deal is a deal.


----------



## ClubberLang

They installed mine yesterday, but are still giving me the runaround about the last $49 off of Superfan, which I have an e-mail saying they would do, but still not actually being done. Calls aren't helpful one way or the other, but whatever. The new unit is great!


----------



## joed32

Thanks a lot guys!!!! I just called Customer Retention and the girl did'nt know about this offer so she put me on hold. Came back in 2 minutes and set up a time for installation. I asked if this was a credit or just a special, she said it's just a special with no credits involved. I want to save those for the new DVR when it's ready. I do have ST.


----------



## generalpatton71

Well I got mine installed Monday and what a hassle lol.The install was suppose to take place between 8-12, but the guy didn't show until well after 3pm. He was new and I basically installed the unit myself, but I didn't care. It's my second 250 and it was free so I can't complain.


----------



## robgettier

Redux said:


> I'm glad that some people found my advice useful in getting the deal.
> 
> DirecTV cancelled mine, two days later.
> 
> Couldn't believe it. Spoke to a supervisor. No such HD10-250 offer, I was basically lying. After _considerable_ polite discussion the supervisor found "notes about a manual order" but said that CSR and that supervisor "did not offer you a free HD10-250 because the transaction was not completed and there is no work order for the installation." Again, I am a liar.
> 
> "If there was a program it would be on the DirecTV website. Aside from that, you are not eligible for a large shopper's discount because you have had 2 offers during the last 12 months. But I can work with you." That turned out to be I pay $200.
> 
> The supervisor strongly hinted that a note was being put in my account such that further calls "all over the country" (I had made a total of 3 tries to get the free offer) would be quickly rebuffed.
> 
> I have been souring on DirecTV over the last year or so and almost left once before.
> 
> But this is intolerable. The way I was bought up, a deal is a deal.


I got a HR10-250 about three weeks ago for $350 ($499 less $150 account credit). Got wind of this deal and called Retention. I was not a ST subscriber. However, I offered to sign up if my account would be credited for the balance of the DVR. No dice. But as a loyal customer that spends alot of money, they offered me another $100 credit making the cost $249 (I did sign up for ST but that was not required for the credit and they did give me Superfan for free).

I decided to call back one more time to see if I could do any better than the $249. After a little wrangling, I was offered another $100. I got the CSR's name and ID because the credit did not immediately show on my account. I was suspicious. I waited until the next day to call. Of course having the CSR name and ID is all but useless because there are so many call centers. Got to a supervisor and was told this credit was never issued and there were no notes on my account about it. The CSR that claimed I got the credit even quoted me a new account balance. The supervisor would not honor the credit. So one of two things happened....the CSR was clueless or he/she outright lied to me. I think it was the latter. The supervisior escalated a complaint to the manager of the call center where the CSR is located. Doubt that will do any good.

I can deal with being told I am not getting any more account credits. But I cannot deal with being lied too.

BTW, I realize I was in a less than optimal bargaining position since I had already bought the DVR. I probably could have gotten this deal if I needed the actual DVR.


----------



## LlamaLarry

Man, I am so going to call when I get home. I would imagine that these are leased units and will reset my 2yr commitment, but that's fine by me for $0.00. I just got my HDTiVo and 3LNB dish in December but I have since installed an HD LCD in the bedroom that currently has a SD DirecTiVo on it.


----------



## ClubberLang

I think Directv is miffed this "deal" got leaked, since it probably some sort of throw-in thing they decided on at the last minute just to keep long-standing ST subscribers, since they are among the highest paying and most loyal customers, and figured a few might call in when they saw new subscribers could get the free Superfan just by signing up. Figuring "Hey, we need to clear this stock out anyway, let's offer them to anyone who calls to cancel ST", not figuring they'd get all these board lurkers who'd call up after hearing about this. I can't see why they wouldn't know about this happening EVERY FRIGGING TIME, but hey. Some CSR's get annoyed by what they think is abuse of the system, so they just start pulling this crap. Not like they are being paid tons of money a year and fear the repercussions of someone who in their mind is trying to pull a fast one on Directv anyway reporting them. What's the worst that happens, they get a slap on the wrist?


----------



## RunnerFL

Sir_whinealot said:


> So...you got this w/o having to sign up for _anything_ NFL related?


Correct


----------



## Vin

g0go15 said:


> Question, Im still confused about OTA  if I get New York locals, do I need it? Family member got the HD Tivo some time ago, and they told him he does not need OTA of course hes not tech savvy at all, and hes saying he gets HD locals, but Im not so sure he does.


You can get your locals from NY in HD from DirecTV with the HR10-250...no OTA antenna required.


----------



## Budget_HT

Vin said:


> You can get your locals from NY in HD from DirecTV with the HR10-250...no OTA antenna required.


But those NYC HD local channels in MPEG-2 will be going away as soon as DirecTV can get it together and change hardware for existing subscribers. But, no one knows for sure just how long that will take.


----------



## tnedator

samberger said:


> for what it's worth, i was told i had a very high rating, which is why i "qualified" for the offer. this is what i have:
> 
> total choice platinum
> mlb extra innings
> nfl sunday ticket w/ superfan
> hd package
> 3 receivers, 2 directtv tivos
> 
> which means i pay about $160 a month(insane, i know), sometime more, depending on overlap of my subscriptions. oh, and i've been with them since '99.


I have just about the same purchase pattern, except: 
With DirecTV since early '95.
3 DirecTivos & one HD Tivo
No SF, but Extra Innings and Sunday Ticket since each started being offered.

My second HD Tivo will be installed on Saturday


----------



## ayrton911

So I emailed DirecTV, and complained because I bought a HD DVR a few weeks ago with no help (bought from newegg). They called me, and I whined about people getting them free (I don't have ST). She told me she does this all day long and there is absolutely no deal for a HD DVR. She thought the idea was crazy. I told her well I know there is, but then I dropped it cause I wasn't looking for another one. I also told her how cable company sends us stuff for $20 off for four months (which is true they send them all the time).

So she gave me $10 off showtime for 6 months (which I already subscribe to), plus she gave me $10 off for 12 months. That is $180. Not too bad. I'm happy. Better than nothing.


----------



## fins19

Just called this morning. Got the 10-250 for free, superfan for free, and a new dish. Got it on the first try. So they're still offering it. The lady I spoke to also said they would offer to swap out the 10-250 for free when the mpeg-4 compatible receiver comes out later in the year.


----------



## newsposter

LlamaLarry said:


> Man, I am so going to call when I get home. I would imagine that these are leased units and will reset my 2yr commitment, but that's fine by me for $0.00. I just got my HDTiVo and 3LNB dish in December but I have since installed an HD LCD in the bedroom that currently has a SD DirecTiVo on it.


see i think that's how they planned it. In theory, when the new dvr comes out, they aren't gonna wanna sell hdtivos anymore. sooooo...if they give you a free one now, they gotcha for 2 years on a lease, they still own it, and i'm betting legally can force you to upgrade to dvr if they wish. Or not. They could also make you pay something or a lot for the upgrade. no one knows

But they got that 2 yr commitment and from everything i've read in the financials thats a huge deal as it's 600+ to get a new sub.

They are happy, you are happy. hugfest all around

--
as to the comment that dtv is probably not happy the offer got leaked, i have to say too bad so sad. See, we all know CSRs only have X credit authority. That's one thing i do believe. So either their authority is too high that we are getting all this free stuff or dtv really WANTS the free stuff given away.

as much as I/we say dtv has no clue, i simply dont believe a company like this would let a deal 'unknowingnly' go on more than a day or so if they really didnt want it.

i'm sure managers get credit reports all the time and if one day there's a huge spike in credits, they would catch on

so the moral of the story is that they want us to have this stuff.

and boy is it torture not getting another one but i have no use for it and the way i wired my house and tvs, it would be a major PITA to rewire this now.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

Lease, who said anything about a lease??


----------



## TommyB

Called the retention number last night and got the deal on the first try...free HD DVR, free OTA antenna, and free Superfan.

One question on the OTA antenna...is it indoor or outdoor? I already have an indoor antenna on my regular HD box, but the reception is poor...takes a lot of adjusting for the different channels. If I purchase an outdoor antenna, what do you think the installer would charge to put it up?


----------



## webboy1

Called todat (2nd call in a week) installer will be here wensday to install new dish (AT9) and HDTiVo. 19.95 shipping charge.

Asked for the "ST deal" CSR asked me if i wanted to cancel ST in that voice that ment yes. so i said yes. Now to order the new TV.


----------



## AstroDad

Jebberwocky! said:


> Lease, who said anything about a lease??


Everything from DirecTV is leased now. You can't get anything directly from them and own it.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Called the last few days trying to get one for free and not getting anything more than $100 off. Called this morning and still did not get it for free but did get $300 off of one, so $99 +$20 handling. Not a ST sub but signed up for that also with Superfan free. 

Can you not cancel ST before the season starts? Not having had the ST or any other Premium sports pack not sure how that works.


----------



## vtfan99

Tonedeaf said:


> Can you not cancel ST before the season starts? Not having had the ST or any other Premium sports pack not sure how that works.


This brings up a good point/question. Some folks here got the deal without having to sign up for ST. I assumed that was part of the deal (bad assumption obviously). When I got my deal , they did not offer Superfan for free...they wantedthe 99 bucks. I didnt want to push my luck asking for that for free, so I just turned it down. Honestly, I don't even want the ST. Im curious if, once my HD Tivo was installed, I could call and cancel the ST...essentially getting the HD Tivo for S&H. Anyone give this a shot?


----------



## Guindalf

You can be the first! Let us know what happens


----------



## vtfan99

Guindalf said:


> You can be the first! Let us know what happens


Sweet...I love being the quinea pig. You'll have to wait a bit. It was tropical storming here yesterday, so they have to come back on Monday to run the extra line for the HD Tivo. I will wait until they finish that before I mess with attempting to cancel.


----------



## AreBee

Wow this is great! Thank you TiVo Forum!

I ordered mine today with no problem. I explained that my 4x4 multiswitch was maxed out and since I'd be replacing a single line receiver I would need an upgraded multiswitch. She said that it would be included.

Has anyone come across this situation?


----------



## Sir_winealot

As previously mentioned...you don't need to be a Superfan subscriber, or even hafta sign up for it.

Called this morning and got HR10-250 for cost of shipping. I don't subscribe to 'Superfan' or anything else NFL related. Simply asked for the deal on the 'free HD TiVo' and after CSR explained to me that I'd be locked in for another 2 years, and that it is a lease...I got it.

He wasn't aware of the deal when I mentioned it and took 30 seconds to look it up, but it was quick and easy.


----------



## RonP

Sir_whinealot said:


> I don't subscribe to 'Superfan' or anything else NFL related.


What other packages do you subscribe to? I've had TC+Locals+HBO for 10 years and they said I didn't have enough "credits" for the free deal. They offered $299.


----------



## Indiana627

If you get this deal and then want to cancel D* before your 2 year committment is up, what happens? Do you owe them anything? Or do you just have to send the leased unit back?


----------



## AstroDad

Indiana627 said:


> If you get this deal and then want to cancel D* before your 2 year committment is up, what happens? Do you owe them anything? Or do you just have to send the leased unit back?


There is fee for terminating your account before your contract is up. I believe it is $375 (please correct me if I am wrong). And yes, any leased equipment would have to be returned.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

RonP said:


> What other packages do you subscribe to? I've had TC+Locals+HBO for 10 years and they said I didn't have enough "credits" for the free deal. They offered $299.


That's pretty much what I have (plus Direct HD offerings) but for only 5 years or so. I got one for free.


----------



## newsposter

Failure To Activate The Directv System Within 30 Days May Result In A Charge Of $150 Per Receiver Not Activated. If You Fail To Maintain Your Programming Commitment, Directv May Charge A Prorated Fee Of Up To $300. Receivers Are At All Times Property Of Directv And Must Be Returned Upon Cancellation Of Service, Or Additional Fees Apply


----------



## Guindalf

newsposter said:


> Failure To Activate The Directv System Within 30 Days May Result In A Charge Of $150 Per Receiver Not Activated. If You Fail To Maintain Your Programming Commitment, Directv May Charge A Prorated Fee Of Up To $300. Receivers Are At All Times Property Of Directv And Must Be Returned Upon Cancellation Of Service, Or Additional Fees Apply


Works out to $12.50 per month remaining on your contract.


----------



## shacky

Has anybody received the DirecTV OTA antenna with this deal and can provide insight on it?
I just called Ironwood and they mentioned that my install package does include the OTA antenna but I am curious if I should run out and get the ChannelMaster 4221 and have the installer mount that one instead.
Any comments?
My install is due Saturday. Will provide feedback on the install when done.


----------



## Sir_winealot

RonP said:


> What other packages do you subscribe to? I've had TC+Locals+HBO for 10 years and they said I didn't have enough "credits" for the free deal. They offered $299.


That's pretty much what I have + SHO, and I've been with them about 5 years.


----------



## Tonedeaf

shacky said:


> Has anybody received the DirecTV OTA antenna with this deal and can provide insight on it?
> I just called Ironwood and they mentioned that my install package does include the OTA antenna but I am curious if I should run out and get the ChannelMaster 4221 and have the installer mount that one instead.
> Any comments?
> My install is due Saturday. Will provide feedback on the install when done.


Not sure if they are still installing the same antenna, but for me 3 years ago they installed a Wineguard Bat Wing antenna, I think GS1000 or 2000, not sure on the model number. It is about 3feet across.


----------



## ericL

Attempt #1: failed, offered $75 credit

Attempt #2: failed. First I was told to wait until the new units come out so I could get HD locals (I was told this a few weeks ago to on a different call). I told him I can get them over the air but he said I wouldn't be able to record them in HD. It told him yes I would, didn't argue with him.  Offered $100 credit.

Haven't brought up ST yet. I'd get ST to get an HDTivo for free but I'm trying the tact of cancelling my HD package if I can't Tivo it. My next call I'm going to go for broke. I'm going to actually tell them to cancel HD and turn off my HD receiver (that's $15/month). I can live without ESPNHD in the summer. I'm going to say that I know they're giving away the HDDVRs for free and I'd even sign up for ST to get one. If they don't play ball, I will have them cancel my HD stuff.


----------



## Indiana627

1 simple question: is there any reason not to get the HR10-250 now?


----------



## vtfan99

Indiana627 said:


> 1 simple question: is there any reason not to get the HR10-250 now?


If you get the deal described in this thread....no...no reason not to get it. If you are forced to pay the full $400, well....thats a cost analysis decision you will have to make.

I know...way to go out on a limb and take a stance


----------



## Indiana627

If I can't get it for free, then I wouldn't do it (what with a baby on the way, $ will be in short supply!). My main concern had to do with reliability of the unit. I've seen a lot of threads about the HDMI port not working or slow response times or numerous hard drive failures. I know drive failure's are a risk as I experienced that with my original HDVR2. And I don't like the fact of not knowing what the future upgrade policy will be when the MPEG4 DVR is released. But I guess if I can get it for free, then there's no harm. I'll have to give it a shot I guess.

Is 800-824-9081 (retention I think) the best number to call?


----------



## AstroDad

Indiana627 said:


> Is 800-824-9081 (retention I think) the best number to call?


That's the one.

Keep in mind that leased receivers are replaced for free if they are defective, so although it could cause some headaches and inconvenience, it shouldn't cost any money.


----------



## Duffinator

Sir_whinealot said:


> As previously mentioned...you don't need to be a Superfan subscriber, or even hafta sign up for it.
> 
> Called this morning and got HR10-250 for cost of shipping. I don't subscribe to 'Superfan' or anything else NFL related. Simply asked for the deal on the 'free HD TiVo' and after CSR explained to me that I'd be locked in for another 2 years, and that it is a lease...I got it.
> 
> He wasn't aware of the deal when I mentioned it and took 30 seconds to look it up, but it was quick and easy.


I just called and they said the best they could do was $199. I threatened to switch to Comcast, politely of course , and still no go. Then I mentioned this forum and she said they just stopped the deal because too many from here were calling in asking for free HD TiVo's.  I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Indiana627

Called last night and no deal. $299 was best she offered and I declined. I asked if there were any other deals and got $10 off per month for the next 12 months with a new 1 year committment. Not too bad and worth the call. She had no info on the MPEG4 DVR.


----------



## durl

I tried last night and failed. The CSR was very nice and accomodating, searching several databases for the offer, but he said he couldn't find the offer. He talked to his supervisor who said that the offer NEVER existed. They has a DVR Blowout for their regular DVR, but that ended in February.

So I'll try again today. I'm a little bothered that they said the offer never existed. Judging from the many posts there, it's been offered with many variations.


----------



## ayrton911

durl said:


> I tried last night and failed. The CSR was very nice and accomodating, searching several databases for the offer, but he said he couldn't find the offer. He talked to his supervisor who said that the offer NEVER existed. They has a DVR Blowout for their regular DVR, but that ended in February.
> 
> So I'll try again today. I'm a little bothered that they said the offer never existed. Judging from the many posts there, it's been offered with many variations.


They told me it never existed as well.


----------



## vtfan99

durl said:


> I tried last night and failed. The CSR was very nice and accomodating, searching several databases for the offer, but he said he couldn't find the offer. He talked to his supervisor who said that the offer NEVER existed. They has a DVR Blowout for their regular DVR, but that ended in February.





ayrton911 said:


> They told me it never existed as well.


For what its worth, this is what they told me on my second call. Then I called back a third time (the next day) and got the deal immediately. So keep trying.


----------



## tfederov

Just had it delivered and it's all set up!!!!


----------



## Charlutz

Yesterday I got the Superfan package ($100) for nfl ST for free by calling retention and saying that they didn't have a receiver again this year that was capable of all the SF features (HD, interactive, dvr). Best I was offered was $399 for the hd tivo. Today I called back and said I heard an internet rumor that they were offering a free hd tivo to nfl ST subscribers. The rep said that they were, but that he needed a code from a mailer. I told him I didn't have it, but he looked up my account and said I should probably be eligible, so he gave it to me. I pay a delivery charge of $20, and also have 2 more years added to my commitment, but that's it.


----------



## 100Tbps

Charlutz said:


> Yesterday I got the Superfan package ($100) for nfl ST for free by calling retention and saying that they didn't have a receiver again this year that was capable of all the SF features (HD, interactive, dvr). Best I was offered was $399 for the hd tivo. Today I called back and said I heard an internet rumor that they were offering a free hd tivo to nfl ST subscribers. The rep said that they were, but that he needed a code from a mailer. I told him I didn't have it, but he looked up my account and said I should probably be eligible, so he gave it to me. I pay a delivery charge of $20, and also have 2 more years added to my commitment, but that's it.


And this is not a lease??


----------



## vtfan99

100Tbps said:


> And this is not a lease??


It is a lease. Any receiver you get from D* is a lease, unless you explicity ask to own it, in which case they will not give you any deal whatsoever. You will pay the full price.


----------



## pretzelbag

Just called D* retention (@11:20am PT) and got the deal first time from a very nice CSR named Tor. Install is tomorrow!

Thanks to everybody I now have an additional HD Tivo!

-pretzebag.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Called to take advantage of my previously posted offer of $99 for the HD-DVR, at the end of the call when the CSR was verifying the info and install date, she mentioned an instant rebate of $399 for the HD-DVR and I would only pay the $19.95 handling charge. 

Also signed up for Sunday Ticket for the regular early bird price and the Superfan for Free.

So in the end, I got the HD-Tivo for FREE. Yay DirecTV.


----------



## Charlutz

100Tbps said:


> And this is not a lease??


It is a lease. I didn't specify because I thought it was no longer an issue. No purchases from Directv. Not that I care. Fees are the same. I just can't ebay it after my commitment. I already own one. In addition to having the second HR10 for my bedroom, I also wanted to have one to trade in, to offset any upfront lease fee on the HR20. Before anyone gets their panties in a wad, yes I will take an HR20 if it is the only way for me to watch NFL ST in 2007.


----------



## kpurcell

Well I called and got the free HD DVR by telling them that I was a ST subscriber. She said I had to have a special code. I told her I had none. She then said that the only way I could get it is if I told her I was thinking about cancelling ST. I told her I was. She kept saying, "I didn't tell you that." It was funny, like I was going to tell someone on her.


----------



## AstroDad

Charlutz said:


> It is a lease. I didn't specify because I thought it was no longer an issue. No purchases from Directv. Not that I care. Fees are the same. I just can't ebay it after my commitment. I already own one.  In addition to having the second HR10 for my bedroom, I also wanted to have one to trade in, to offset any upfront lease fee on the HR20. Before anyone gets their panties in a wad, yes I will take an HR20 if it is the only way for me to watch NFL ST in 2007.


I am doing the same thing you are, planning to trade one for an HR20 and keep the other.


----------



## Sir_winealot

AstroDad said:


> I am doing the same thing you are, planning to trade one for an HR20 and keep the other.


Yep, guilty as charged...me too. Although we have a 2nd HDTV hooked w/DTiVo in the other room it's primarily used for gaming. So I'll 'retire' that SD TiVo unit, and hook the new HR10/250 up and have myself a backup in case anything goes wrong w/our main unit.

For $19.95, what have I got to lose (other than 2 years)?

And when/if the time comes to trade up for MPEG4, I'll have a little leeway.


----------



## tfederov

Yep, I'm treating this as prep for the next generation DVR. Even if it's $100 per (for the upgrade (an assumption)), it'll cost me $300 vs. however much the next one will be x3.


----------



## JohnB1000

Just to report, no problems here. Called, no threats etc. got the free unit, but not the free HD NFL. Called the next day and said, "hey I just learned I need an upgrade to get HD NFL", the nice person said "yes, sorry, they should have told you that - have it for free".

All very easy. Installed the next day, working nicely. I was not blown away watching soccer until I went back to regular SD and then I see the difference. No locals available for me though which is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## AstroDad

JohnB1000 said:


> I was not blown away watching soccer until I went back to regular SD and then I see the difference.


Yeah, my wife was the same way. Swore up and down she saw no difference, then when we switched back to SD claimed I had done something to make the picture worse


----------



## ayrton911

AstroDad said:


> Yeah, my wife was the same way. Swore up and down she saw no difference, then when we switched back to SD claimed I had done something to make the picture worse


Unfortunately, I know someone who still can't tell the difference between HD and SD.


----------



## tnedator

AstroDad said:


> Yeah, my wife was the same way. Swore up and down she saw no difference, then when we switched back to SD claimed I had done something to make the picture worse


My wife usually BARELY tolerates my electronic toys (original Tivos, Laser Discs in the day, 6.1 setups, Front Projection w/ 118" screen, etc.).

On the second or third day we had the 10-250 and were watching CSI Miami, without a trace or one of those network shows. She said, 'wow, this really does look a lot better than regular TV'. She went on to point out how you could see the "crow's feet" wrinkles on this actress, or freckles on that one, etc.


----------



## StangGT909

For people that have gotten the DTV OTA.... did they throw it in for free or did you pay for it? How much was it???


Does it go on the dish?

How is the reception?


I have one in the living room and it's a pain in the butt because it goes out every time you walk by it. 

If they'd put one on the roof and bring their box of cable and take care of the wiring I'd be interested.


----------



## tivoboy

Is this deal still up for grabs?
seems most calling now are getting denied?

what is the retention number, or best number to call and try, having never been a SNFLticket sbu.


----------



## samberger

JohnB1000 said:


> Just to report, no problems here. Called, no threats etc. got the free unit, but not the free HD NFL. Called the next day and said, "hey I just learned I need an upgrade to get HD NFL", the nice person said "yes, sorry, they should have told you that - have it for free".
> 
> All very easy. Installed the next day, working nicely. I was not blown away watching soccer until I went back to regular SD and then I see the difference. No locals available for me though which is a bit of a bummer.


if you're not too far (less than 60 miles or so) from the broadcast towers, a cheap indoor antenna will probably be all you need. for $20, probably worth trying.


----------



## samberger

tivoboy said:


> Is this deal still up for grabs?
> seems most calling now are getting denied?
> 
> what is the retention number, or best number to call and try, having never been a SNFLticket sbu.


never hurts to try. if you're not in a long term committment with them, give the main number a call and tell them that you're thinking of leaving. a lot of it has to do with your current package, how long you've been with them etc. if you're not spending a lot with them it's probably gonna be tough. but you might get something out of them.


----------



## shacky

Not sure how you guys are getting HD Tivo along with SuperFan for free but congrats anyways.
I just called and mentioned that "some friends" were offered both and was hoping that I could get SuperFan added as well. After being placed on hold so she (Claudia) could talk to a supervisor, I was told that SuperFan is only given to customers who are getting the Mpeg-4 HD unit. WTF? IS this not yet released? Not understanding this. Will try a different rep later today.


----------



## Guindalf

shacky said:


> Not sure how you guys are getting HD Tivo along with SuperFan for free but congrats anyways.
> I just called and mentioned that "some friends" were offered both and was hoping that I could get SuperFan added as well. After being placed on hold so she (Claudia) could talk to a supervisor, I was told that SuperFan is only given to *customers who are getting the Mpeg-4 HD unit*. WTF? IS this not yet released? Not understanding this. Will try a different rep later today.


THe H20 is available. It's an MPEG-4 RECEIVER, not a DVR.


----------



## DarthOverlord

After I ordered yesterday, I added the OTA for $49 installed. I figured I am going to need it any way, so for them to install, it is worth $49.

Originally I got the shipping waived, but now it is on my bill. However, the Superfan plan is there when it wasn't before. Should I call about the $19.95 charge or just eat it?


----------



## Beary

I called 3x on Thursdaywith no luck, then tried again Friday 2x no luck.

Here's what I been told, that you have to be a customer who spends over $100 a month for a long period of time and you have to live in a certain region.

I was offered the HDTivo for $199. I didn't take it.

I live in Oakland, CA and have been with D* since 2001 and I have ST since last year. Does anyone out there have similar situation and did get the Free HDTivo?


----------



## samberger

i got it(just delivered today as well...service guy was happy that he didn't have to anything else other than have me sign the paperwork), live in oakland. but as i mentioned in a previous post, i've been with them since '99, have had st for 3 year. but as i mentioned previously, i have the premium service, extra innings, had hockey this year but cancelled that, and pay a minimum of $160/mo. i think st, or more importantly, you're desire to cancel st, has a lot to do with it, but also it always comes down to how much they're into you for.


----------



## shacky

Ok, the day has finally arrived. Installers have just packed up and left. They arrived late (always expect that anyways), but were very cool. They even ran cable to the spare bedroom for a future upgrade. 
The only letdown was getting the programming activated. The DTV service reps were just retarded and kept asking for us to reset (5x!). The Sr. installer kept yelling at them to de-activate the NFL package and they kept insisting that we had to reset the box. Guess what finally worked? That's right, deactivating and reactivating Sunday Ticket. Doh!
But aaaahhhhhh, Discovery HD is a beautiful sight to behold!


----------



## DarthOverlord

I have been with DirecTV since 2000. Have been getting ST ever since. Figure it is the same price if I had to go to a bar and watch my Cowboy games for the 8-10 games that they are not seen locally, as paying for the season ticket. Plus I get to watch all my fantasy players when I want.

DirecTV has always been good in giving deals. Received three tivos for free, premium package for $20 less, etc. As much as I have heard negative things about them lately, they have been pretty good to me so far.


----------



## blahblah2

I live in SF, have had Directv for maybe 3 years w/Total Choice and ST for a couple years. Yesterday I got the deal for a free HD DVR but I did have to pay for the Superfan. Thanks for the forum for the heads up.


----------



## Markman07

Upper Midwest - I emailed them the other day and asked in the message to forward to retention. They called me back yesterday and she said I do qualify! I am one of their best customer's I heard twice. I have had the NFL ticket for 5 years. So I am getting it for free plus installation. Also got 1/2 the Superfan 1/2 off. Now I REALLY shoudl be able to work on getting the HD TV by football season.


----------



## krgpsman

I live in KC, with Directv for 2 years. Never been a ST subscriber, but called retention asked for the HD TIVO for free IF I subscribed to ST. Granted. Got fee install and paid for $49 off-air antenna. Have a question for the experienced ones here. My installer seemed like a newby and said the winegard GS-1100 used antenna he installed must be pointed perpendicular to the direction of the signal. I thought I read that this should be pointed like an arrow in the direction of the signal. Which is correct? I ask because I periodically get blotched, fragmented local HDTV signal. I wonder if I need to reposiiton the antenna.


----------



## Markman07

Yes I noticed the $19.95 fee also. Something about handling and delivery. I had asked when she was placing the order if there was an installation fee and she said "no, absolutely not!" So in this fee a normal fee that is outside that of an installation fee?


----------



## TBoyd

Hi All,

Im trying to assist my brother who moved to a small town in Oregon where he has no OTA HD and he HATES the Cable guys there. 

He has a Directv Tivo and a fine HD TV, which hes not making any real use of HD-wise. He REALLY wants HD and LOVES Tivo functionality  Yea, I created a monster when I introd him to Tivo years ago -- Hes a football fanatic but not sure if hes got ST. He would sign up for any football package necessary. 

I pointed him at this Free (Mostly) HR10-250 thread and hes called twice. The second time they offered him the HR10-250 for $199 ($100 off), but he wont get NBC, CBS, ABC via Directv and since hes got no OTH local network channels hes hosed for network HD. (that sound right?) 

DTVs new HDDVR in Aug/Sep will deliver local Network HD channels, but only in the larger markets, That right? Also, if his local affiliates don't do HD now, what would the new DTV HDDVR push him for network HD channels? National feeds? Would he still be SOL for Network feeds? You can tell I'm a bit confused. 

Hes asking if he should just wait for the Directv HDDVR in September. My feeling is to keep asking for the HR10-250, using local cable as the lever, and then take the DTV DVR if it comes later. Why wouldnt you want the $20 HR10-250 if you can get it? 

Would someone tell me if you think my reasoning is correct? I have DTV too but havent been following the MPEG4 future, local via sat and such. 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## BigTuna

TBoyd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im trying to assist my brother who moved to a small town in Oregon where he has no OTA HD and he HATES the Cable guys there.
> 
> He has a Directv Tivo and a fine HD TV, which hes not making any real use of HD-wise. He REALLY wants HD and LOVES Tivo functionality  Yea, I created a monster when I introd him to Tivo years ago -- Hes a football fanatic but not sure if hes got ST. He would sign up for any football package necessary.
> 
> I pointed him at this Free (Mostly) HR10-250 thread and hes called twice. The second time they offered him the HR10-250 for $199 ($100 off), but he wont get NBC, CBS, ABC via Directv and since hes got no OTH local network channels hes hosed for network HD. (that sound right?)
> 
> DTVs new HDDVR in Aug/Sep will deliver local Network HD channels, but only in the larger markets, That right? Also, if his local affiliates don't do HD now, what would the new DTV HDDVR push him for network HD channels? National feeds? Would he still be SOL for Network feeds? You can tell I'm a bit confused.
> 
> Hes asking if he should just wait for the Directv HDDVR in September. My feeling is to keep asking for the HR10-250, using local cable as the lever, and then take the DTV DVR if it comes later. Why wouldnt you want the $20 HR10-250 if you can get it?
> 
> Would someone tell me if you think my reasoning is correct? I have DTV too but havent been following the MPEG4 future, local via sat and such.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim


Coming from someone who spent $1000 on my first HD Tivo and just got a second one "free" last week and someone who has ST and loves it................buy the thing for $199 and enjoy. We will all most likely get a swap out when the new HD DVR comes out later this year or next. Enjoy HD now and the NFL in HD.

Maybe if you can call but also tell them you are condsidering ST, they may drop the $199?

BigTuna


----------



## k.Trout

Many thanks for this thread. Called retention and got it on the second try. They shipped it to me via an installer two days later (yesterday) and the installer just handed it off to me and was on his way since it was going to replace a SD Tivo and the only thing needed to do was to unplug the old and plug in the new. I asked if they could help out a bit with superfan and he told me he would credit my account with $10 monthly for the next year. I had him repeat the offer since it was unlike anything I had heard before. He repeated that they would credit my account with $10 per month for the next 12 months which will obviously pay for superfan and $20 of ST. I took it happily. He was a Steelers fan and we talked about Ben and the cycle accident and the Steelers history....maybe he had mercy on me... ;>)


----------



## FostersBeerGuy

My installer showed up on Saturday without the HR10-250, because "there's been a big run on 'em and we're fresh out." Gee, thanks for wasting my afternoon. 

He also claimed his work order said to inventory all of my existing boxes, e.g. call into D* with all of the serial and access card numbers...because "this would be your 5th DVR and 8th receiver total." Like I'm the only person in America with multiple home theater setups or something. Then he sees a couple of my upgraded, hacked T-60s and says, "wow, these are OLD, you should really let me upgrade these." Right.

Then he calls in to "delete today's order and open a new ticket" allegedly so that he can reschedule the HR10-250 delivery for next Saturday. The person he talks to at D* says no way I can have it for free, she's going to charge me $400 for it...then he hangs up, says he will "take care of it" over the weekend, and will be back with a free HR10 before next Saturday.

In 10 years with DirecTV, in a total of 5 different houses, I have had a grand total of one competent DirecTV technician in my home. It was the one I paid $75 per hour, out of my own pocket, to install a 5 LNB dish and wire my new house.


----------



## Skankboy

FostersBeerGuy said:


> He also claimed his work order said to inventory all of my existing boxes, e.g. call into D* with all of the serial and access card numbers...because "this would be your 5th DVR and 8th receiver total."


I would have booted him out right there.


----------



## whitepelican

I just called and got in on the offer (despite the fact that I don't even own an HDTV). The retention rep was very familiar with the offer and told me about it immediately. I had originally bluffed a bit and said I was going to switch to cable so I could get an HD DVR. He said he could give me the HR10-250 free with just the 19.95 shipping. I have been with DTV for 8 years w/ only the TC package and Sunday Ticket. He also said they would not be replacing my dish (which is a 3LNB), and he said I would get the Superfan for free as well. But looking on my account on their website, I no longer see the NFL ST or Superfan listed on my account. I guess I might have to call back about that.


----------



## LlamaLarry

I just called again and got shut down a second time. The rep I spoke to had no idea what I was even talking about.  Does this promo have some sort of name, akin to the SD DirecTiVo for free promotion?


----------



## Jebberwocky!

I had mine delivered this morning. My Daughter was home and told the installer to just leave it for Dad - he did, he also left me a dish in case "I needed it". 

I have the triple, not sure what other kind of dish he may had left.


----------



## hoopsrgreat

Called retention this morning, talked to a very friendly lady, asked about any specials on the "HD Tivo," didnt want to be talking in model numbers like I was some expert.

She said she would like to ask me a few questions. Asked exactly what deal I had heard about, where I had heard about it.

I told her a free Hd tivo and it had something to do withsunday ticket.
She finished my sentence for me and said she new exactly what deal I was referring to. We continued to talk and initially she said it had a two year committment to D* and the "HD PACKAGE." At this point a red flag went up and I questioned her some more. She read through some stuff and then said it didnt appear the HD package was part of the deal.

I then went ahead and agreed to the deal. 
Free HD Tivo with the standard 21 dollars fro shipping and handling.
Being installed on the 21st.

Was very simple, no talk of leaving. Just asked and you shall receive..... hopefully somebody up there loves you from D*.


----------



## sn9ke_eyes

I called once last Thursday, best they could do was $299. I called back today and got the free deal after saying a friend got one for being a ST subscriber and that I have had ST for 3 years now. Installer is scheduled for the 22nd.

What a Deal !! Thanks op.


----------



## Charlutz

Just a reminder that you don't need to lie, threaten, etc to get the deal. If you sound like you are lying, you might even jeopardize getting the deal since a lot of times it seems to be based on CSR discretion. I got the deal by saying that I heard about it on an internet rumor. No further explanation needed. Had the CSR said it was a mistake, I would have said thank you, hung up and tried again the next day. Be polite and honest. You'll sleep better.  I got the free NFL SF by explaining that they still didn't have a receiver that took advantage of all of the SF features.


----------



## samberger

Charlutz said:


> Just a reminder that you don't need to lie, threaten, etc to get the deal. If you sound like you are lying, you might even jeopardize getting the deal since a lot of times it seems to be based on CSR discretion. I got the deal by saying that I heard about it on an internet rumor. No further explanation needed. Had the CSR said it was a mistake, I would have said thank you, hung up and tried again the next day. Be polite and honest. You'll sleep better.  I got the free NFL SF by explaining that they still didn't have a receiver that took advantage of all of the SF features.


i wouldn't bring up the "internet rumour" part. i got it by saying that a couple of colleagues of mine had received it, and i have a similar set up. bottom line is that you're going to have your best shot if you spend a lot of money with them, and they value your business.


----------



## BigBearf

Got the HR10-250 installed today, free with waived S+H, and free SF. New unit in black box with Made in Mexico no date on unit. I just had the installers drop off the box and they were gone. I'll mess with zippering a 400 Gig Seagate this weekend. 
Sweet, 
BigBearf


----------



## Markman07

Well I buttered up my CSR as soon as I found out her name was the same as my wifes! I could hear the points meter accumulating points at a record pace.


----------



## purwater

Has anyone got the mailer from DTV offering the free Sports Illustrated sub and free HD Tivo for renewing the ST? I just got it today and was wondering if it's random or to all ST subs.


----------



## sdchrgrboy

BigBearf said:


> Got the HR10-250 installed today, free with waived S+H, and free SF. New unit in black box with Made in Mexico no date on unit. I just had the installers drop off the box and they were gone. I'll mess with zippering a 400 Gig Seagate this weekend.
> Sweet,
> BigBearf


Since when did they start making them in black?


----------



## BigBearf

> Since when did they start making them in black?


I was referring to the cardboard box that the HR20-250 came in. The ones in the black boxes in my experience have the newer units in them. I have 5 of them and have looked in probably 20-30 boxes to make sure that I did not get an HR10-250 with a date below the "Made in Mexico" writing on the back.

Those dated units were in the white boxes primarily.Many of those earlier boxes I have read had problems with their HDMI boards. So far I have followed these guidelines and have had no HDMI issues. Hope this helps.

BigBearf


----------



## tww

I live in San Jose. Just got the free HDTivo and free install for $21.60. I had to commit to 2 more years and the HD package.


----------



## Beary

purwater said:


> Has anyone got the mailer from DTV offering the free Sports Illustrated sub and free HD Tivo for renewing the ST? I just got it today and was wondering if it's random or to all ST subs.


Did your mailing have a serial number to use to get the free HD Tivo? and what do you mean free Sports Illustracted sub? does that refer to the magazine SI?


----------



## purwater

Beary said:


> Did your mailing have a serial number to use to get the free HD Tivo? and what do you mean free Sports Illustracted sub? does that refer to the magazine SI?


It had a code I think to use for the free HD Tivo. I'm at work so I can't look right now. Yeah it was 40 issues of Sports Illustrated free by sending in the enclosed card. I'm not sure if there were strings attached after the free ones or not.


----------



## ParsonsBri

Great deal! I am customer since 9/95. 

I just called retention and though it took 2 calls, I am satisfied. 

- Free HR10-250
- Free 5-LNB
- Free Superfan 
- $19 installation for this Thursday! 
- Had to extend for 2 years

Sweet! 

I may have got in just under the wire. Cleveland HD locals are scheduled to go up 6/28. 
She promised me that when the new HD DVR's were available, I could upgrade for free.


----------



## pintnight

I have a 5 LNB dish that I haven't put up yet. I called DirecTV to have their installer install it for me. I told the CSR that I want my new 5 LNB dish to be installed. The installer arrives this morning at 8 AM sharp. He said his order was only for a relocate and he won't install my new dish. He told me to call the DirecTV operator. So, I did. The DirecTV CSR told me that I do NOT need a 5 LNB for the HR10-250 and she refuses to change the order so that guy will install it. I tried to reason with her for 10 minutes that a 5 LNB is no different to using a 3 LNB (already have that) and that I just want the 5 LNB up so that when the new DVR comes out I can just plug it in and I'm ready to go. Still wouldn't budge. I just hanged up on the CSR. I know I could have called back to get another CSR and would probably got the work order changed. I told the guy to "forget it" and have it installed later since I'm tired of playing phone hockey with DirecTV CSRs.


----------



## Guindalf

pintnight said:


> I have a 5 LNB dish that I haven't put up yet. I called DirecTV to have their installer install it for me. I told the CSR that I want my new 5 LNB dish to be installed. The installer arrives this morning at 8 AM sharp. He said his order was only for a relocate and he won't install my new dish. He told me to call the DirecTV operator. So, I did. The DirecTV CSR told me that I do NOT need a 5 LNB for the HR10-250 and she refuses to change the order so that guy will install it. I tried to reason with her for 10 minutes that a 5 LNB is no different to using a 3 LNB (already have that) and that I just want the 5 LNB up so that when the new DVR comes out I can just plug it in and I'm ready to go. Still wouldn't budge. I just hanged up on the CSR. I know I could have called back to get another CSR and would probably got the work order changed. I told the guy to "forget it" and have it installed later since I'm tired of playing phone hockey with DirecTV CSRs.


You have absolutely no need for the 5LNB dish yet. I think you'll find that when you get a receiver/DVR capable of MPEG-4, they will happily install the dish at the same time. I don't understand why you're getting upset over something that has no benefit to you?


----------



## pintnight

Guindalf said:


> You have absolutely no need for the 5LNB dish yet. I think you'll find that when you get a receiver/DVR capable of MPEG-4, they will happily install the dish at the same time. I don't understand why you're getting upset over something that has no benefit to you?


DUH, I know that. And for all the people that are getting a 5 LNB with their HR10-250 HD DVR. If they can get a 5 LNB installed when they don't need them right now, why can't I get it installed?


----------



## BigBoris

Just called retention (800-824-9081) and asked about $19.95 HD Tivo deal my friend got. No go. Was told I needed a code from a postcard.

How long are you guys waiting between rounds of CSR roulette?

Thanks,
Boris.


----------



## kbcrowe

I waited an hour, got it on the 2nd try.


----------



## AstroDad

Man, the more I read about people having to call multiple times the luckier I feel that I got it on the first try. My CSR said yes before she even pulled up my account!


----------



## TBoyd

I've had Directv for 6-7 years but my bill is only $70/mo or so. I have total Choice HBO/Starz. I don't have Sunday Ticket or other premium PPV and never have. I have to admit I'm unlikely to sign up for ST unless necessary. 

I now have an HDTV driven by an SD Tivo Series 2 and I'd LOVE a $20 HR10-250. There is Comcast in my area with HD and I have a Cablecard slot. 

I've not gotten any upgrades from Direct but did take advantage of their dish moving offer back in November 2005. I think I'm obligated for another year for that. IIRC it's a 3 LNB Oval dish. 

I'm in a major market area -- SF Bay Area. 

1. Do you think I could make a reasonable case for the $20 shipping offer on the HD Tivo? 

2. If so, what tack would you take? Suggest I'd like to see about 'downgrading' my current service to the minimum so I could get Comcast HD? Other? 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## blackhawks1

I bought the hd-250 about 15 months ago. Last week The unit locked up so they said no problem will send you a new unit for 19.95 shipping and you return your unit. I thought GREAT! When I called to activate the replacement unit I was informed that this was now a leased unit. (first I heard of it) and that I would need to return the unit I paid $850.00 for. Also since this is a leased unit when the service is cancelled I will need to also return the leased unit.

Now correct me if I'm wrong, but what they are doing is taking my $850.00 receiver that I own, for nothing. I asked to speak to someone else about this and they say there is nobody here that can help you with this problem if you don't agree just return the receiver we just sent you.

Has anyone else run across this yet and what did you do?


----------



## shacky

Received my invoice today and was alarmed to see I was being charged $74.29 for my HD setup.
HD-DVR System = $49.00
Handling & Install = $19.95
Tax = $5.34

Called retention and explained that I was under the assumption that this was a freebie type deal but I understand the S&H and Tax charges even though the lady did not mention any charges.
The guy looked up my account and saw that it was all completely credited...no charge for OTA antenna, HD-DVD, install, S&H, or taxes. Said to wait for the paper bill and it should be accurate.
For my trouble he gave me 3 months free HD package (I was getting it at 50% off).
I hinted that I would prefer SuperFan instead but he said I should try back a little later. Damn it!


----------



## desulliv

So far, no go. I've talked to two CSRs in the last two days. The last guy did give me $20 off my bill for six months because I'm such a "good" customer. He said he looked and didn't find anything about the HD Tivo for only shipping charge, but did say to call back because they have several call centers and some of them might be offering this deal and I might hit one next time I call.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

When I called to activate my new receiver the answering robot told me I was one of their best customers. When I spoke to a human (who couldn't seem to figure out how to activate me) the first thing he said to me was that I was one of their best customers.

After CSR #1 abruptly transferred me back to the menu (after 1/2 hour of trying to activate my receiver) the new CSR started out our talk by telling me that I was one of their best customers. For those keeping score at home, that three times they told me I was one of their best customers.

In all the previous times I've called to do whatever, I was never told this.

My bill averages just under $100 month - anyone else experience this?


----------



## Javier005

I also was able to get a free hr10-250 with the 20 dollar shipping charge. I called the retention department and asked about the 'free hr10-250 deal.' The person I talked to put me on hold for a minute and came back and said I was 'eligible' for the free unit. 

I wonder what the criteria for being 'eligible' is? I have an hr10-250 and I spend about 70 dollars per month, including the HD package. I have also been a NFLST subscriber for the last two years and have been with directv since 1998. 

I guess i should have tried to get more. I am glad I got this deal because I spent 400 dollars earlier this year to get my first hr10-250.


----------



## Rollo27

I've been following this site for two years. Never got the deals you guys got. Till now! Called yesterday, talking about dropping ST, offered free SF. Said I 'll think it over. Called on my second phone line tonight asking is this deal (HD-DVR and SF) available. Hold for two minutes, the csr returns saying I qualify. She's setting me up...disconnect. Call back and have to plead (csr: I see you were offered free SF yesterday). But, I was told I qualify. I asked is it available, and was told I qualify. What did I do wrong, miss? I was told to hold on while it was set up, then disconnect. You tell me it's not available, then I must be lying to you. You say it's not possible to get an HD-DVR and SF, then I'm lying to you. She gave it to me. I praised her skill level and we're all happy. I love you guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terpfan1980

Just curious for those getting this offer, are the new HR10-250s people are getting Leases or purchases?


----------



## Rollo27

I don't know whether mine was a lease or not. But, since I paid a GRAND for my first one, if this offer is a lease....It's okay.


----------



## desulliv

bdowell said:


> Just curious for those getting this offer, are the new HR10-250s people are getting Leases or purchases?


The two offers I got after being told the "freebie" was not available were: buy outright for $699 with no service commitment; or lease for $399 with 24 month commitment. I wasn't interested in either deal so i didn't pursue whether the lease involved more than the two year commitment or not.


----------



## codespy

Receivers since 3/1/06 from DirecTV are leases, not purchases, from what I have seen.


----------



## AstroDad

blackhawks1 said:


> I bought the hd-250 about 15 months ago. Last week The unit locked up so they said no problem will send you a new unit for 19.95 shipping and you return your unit. I thought GREAT! When I called to activate the replacement unit I was informed that this was now a leased unit. (first I heard of it) and that I would need to return the unit I paid $850.00 for. Also since this is a leased unit when the service is cancelled I will need to also return the leased unit.
> 
> Now correct me if I'm wrong, but what they are doing is taking my $850.00 receiver that I own, for nothing. I asked to speak to someone else about this and they say there is nobody here that can help you with this problem if you don't agree just return the receiver we just sent you.
> 
> Has anyone else run across this yet and what did you do?


So if I understand correctly you are upset that they offered to replace your broken, out of warranty receiver for $20, but you have to give it back when you are done and in the meantime should it ever break again they will replace it for free?


----------



## Budget_HT

blackhawks1 said:


> I bought the hd-250 about 15 months ago. Last week The unit locked up so they said no problem will send you a new unit for 19.95 shipping and you return your unit. I thought GREAT! When I called to activate the replacement unit I was informed that this was now a leased unit. (first I heard of it) and that I would need to return the unit I paid $850.00 for. Also since this is a leased unit when the service is cancelled I will need to also return the leased unit.
> 
> Now correct me if I'm wrong, but what they are doing is taking my $850.00 receiver that I own, for nothing. I asked to speak to someone else about this and they say there is nobody here that can help you with this problem if you don't agree just return the receiver we just sent you.
> 
> Has anyone else run across this yet and what did you do?


Do you have the DirecTV Protection Plan ($7.99/month with HD and/or TiVo)?

If so, they should have replaced your owned unit with another owned unit, IMHO.


----------



## ayrton911

I emailed DirecTV to ask them how many hearts my account is. They said they do rank customers to know how hard they should try to keep them. ha-ha. However, they could not tell me that information. 

They didn't even say I'm a good customer.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

lease for sure - they never mentioned the word lease but there was paperwork to that effect delivered with the reciever.


----------



## ParsonsBri

BigBoris said:


> Just called retention (800-824-9081) and asked about $19.95 HD Tivo deal my friend got. No go. Was told I needed a code from a postcard.
> 
> How long are you guys waiting between rounds of CSR roulette?
> 
> Thanks,
> Boris.


I waited 10 minutes. Basically to review this thread and make sure I had my details right. The second call was a breeze. I got a long time employee who knows a good customer when she see's one. I got the whole deal with free Superfan in about 10 minutes.


----------



## ParsonsBri

desulliv said:


> The two offers I got after being told the "freebie" was not available were: buy outright for $699 with no service commitment; or lease for $399 with 24 month commitment. I wasn't interested in either deal so i didn't pursue whether the lease involved more than the two year commitment or not.


Keep calling. The deal is there. I was told that this offer is for current NFLST subscribers. Just ask for the NFL Deal for a free HD Tivo. Thats what I did and it worked fine (albeit on the second call).


----------



## Proc

pintnight said:


> DUH, I know that. And for all the people that are getting a 5 LNB with their HR10-250 HD DVR. If they can get a 5 LNB installed when they don't need them right now, why can't I get it installed?


I upgraded to the 5LNB dish several months ago. Why? Because I wanted the locals HD channels through the dish. ABC is a tough one, even with my good DB2, outside antenna.


----------



## Proc

Speaking of the HR10-250...how is the OTA tuner? I have the H20, which has a very good OTA tuner (except for one station...lol). Its night and day better than the OTA tuner in my old H10 receiver. Is the the tuner in the H10-250 the same as the H10?


----------



## AstroDad

Proc said:


> Speaking of the HR10-250...how is the OTA tuner? I have the H20, which has a very good OTA tuner (except for one station...lol). Its night and day better than the OTA tuner in my old H10 receiver. Is the the tuner in the H10-250 the same as the H10?


The H20 OTA tuner was better for me, but the HR10 isn't bad, just not as good. I don't have any experience with the H10, so I can't compare to that.


----------



## pintnight

Just got my HR10-250 installed. Installer ran another cable and got everything setup. Was a pain for me since he showed up while I was on a conference call.


----------



## pintnight

Proc said:


> Speaking of the HR10-250...how is the OTA tuner? I have the H20, which has a very good OTA tuner (except for one station...lol). Its night and day better than the OTA tuner in my old H10 receiver. Is the the tuner in the H10-250 the same as the H10?


Can't compare with the H10, but I just replaced my Sony HD SAT-300 which has a OTA tuner, but the picture quality looks the same for me right now. Once it get dark, I can see if there is a real difference.


----------



## vtfan99

Proc said:


> Speaking of the HR10-250...how is the OTA tuner? I have the H20, which has a very good OTA tuner (except for one station...lol). Its night and day better than the OTA tuner in my old H10 receiver. Is the the tuner in the H10-250 the same as the H10?


I've found the tuners to be pretty comparable...actually slightly favoring the HR10-250. No scientific evidence...just that my picture on ABC usually pixellated more with the H10 than with the HR10-250. I have noticed this on many occasions so Im inclined to think its partly the tuner versus other varying factors (weather,etc).


----------



## hoopsrgreat

New Hr10-250 got here today. My time was between 8-12 and he was at my door at 8 am exactly. I got HDMI cable, dvi to HDMI cable, super VHS, composite, and component cables with th4e unit. So like others said, if you dont get all of those cables, you should ask the installer where they are.


Took him just a few minutes and it is good to go.

As far as the tuners, I have the H10, and it worked just fine for me. I live in the sacramento area and I got all of the locals OTA no problem. Switched the 250 this morning and it seems to be about the same. Ills ee tonight when I get some HD content.

Ill look at the paperwork shortly to see about the lease, but Im sure it would be a lease even though that was NEVER even discussed when I called for the deal. Dont reeally care as I use it when I need it.


----------



## pintnight

How long will the guide get updated? I see the shows in the guide. But, when I went in to setup all the shows I want recorded, I can't find them (ie Deadwood, Rescue Me).


----------



## samberger

pintnight said:


> How long will the guide get updated? I see the shows in the guide. But, when I went in to setup all the shows I want recorded, I can't find them (ie Deadwood, Rescue Me).


why not just record from the guide?


----------



## pintnight

samberger said:


> why not just record from the guide?


Because it's slow to change to the day and time I need to select it from.


----------



## Markman07

Installer came yesterday and I told my wife to just to take it and sign the form and he could go. I even was on the phone (from work) with her when he came over and talked to him and said I was just swapping it out for my Series 1.

I then found 30 minutes later that he still insisted he had to install it. I have two Directivos installed in the living room and he pulls out my R10 and starts installing the hr10-250. Of course he couldn't activate it because I use VOIP and when I found out he was still there I talked to him again over the phone and made it clear I don't need him doing anything. 

But of course when I try to use it last night and it isn't working I call and it was not even in their system! (Even though he had called and my wife had talked to Directv to add it to our account). Oh the fun! Now I remember why the other 4 receivers and dish install was done by my brother, friend, and myself! 

Now can someone help me convince my wife in letting us purchase an HDTV.


----------



## nikunjs

MNTivoGuy said:


> Here's my order confirmation:
> 
> Service Address:
> ERIC XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXXXXXx
> MINNEAPOLIS, MN XXXXX
> 
> Description Unit Price Quantity Price
> 
> DIRECTV 18x20 Triple LNB Satellite Dish $0.00 1 $0.00
> HD DVR $0.00 1 $0.00
> Swap New DVR IRD $0.00 1 $0.00
> Handling $19.95 1 $19.95
> Standard Professional Install
> Installation Date and Time:
> Monday, June 12 Afternoon (1 PM to 5 PM) $0.00 1 $0.00
> 
> subtotal: $19.95
> 
> Tax: $1.40
> Total: $21.35
> 
> They credited me the $19.95


Do they ship to your service address or your shipping address?


----------



## Markman07

I haven't heard any case where they SHIP it to you with this current (deal if you can get it) The installer brings it to your Service Address.


----------



## samberger

pintnight said:


> Because it's slow to change to the day and time I need to select it from.


i thought you were trying to set up season passes.

fwiw, it took a few hours or so to get all my guide info.


----------



## newsposter

Proc said:


> DB2, outside antenna.


4x better is DB8


----------



## Charlutz

pintnight said:


> DUH, I know that. And for all the people that are getting a 5 LNB with their HR10-250 HD DVR. If they can get a 5 LNB installed when they don't need them right now, why can't I get it installed?


So you're upset because you can't get something for free that you don't need? Or rather, you already got the dish, but you're upset that they won't install it for you? Sounds like a bad case of not being able to take that someone got a better deal then you, even if they got something like "teats on a bull" totally useless to you. Not to mention that some of them might have been upgrading from a non-3 LNB dish and so they already needed a dish upgrade to use the HR10, a different situation from yours. Finally, after reading this board, you know deals vary from customer to customer. Why get upset when you know that, esp over something you don't need?


----------



## pintnight

samberger said:


> i thought you were trying to set up season passes.
> 
> fwiw, it took a few hours or so to get all my guide info.


I am, but I thought you meant to use the guide to select the program and then tell TiVo to setup a Season Pass.


----------



## pintnight

Charlutz said:


> So you're upset because you can't get something for free that you don't need? Or rather, you already got the dish, but you're upset that they won't install it for you? Sounds like a bad case of not being able to take that someone got a better deal then you, even if they got something like "teats on a bull" totally useless to you. Not to mention that some of them might have been upgrading from a non-3 LNB dish and so they already needed a dish upgrade to use the HR10, a different situation from yours. Finally, after reading this board, you know deals vary from customer to customer. Why get upset when you know that, esp over something you don't need?


Who says I'm upset. More likely being annoyed.


----------



## blackhawks1

I'm not upset that they replaced my Hd_250 for $20. However I don't see the logic in them wanting my owned receiver that I paid $850 for. They come out ahead in the deal by getting another receiver that they can sell again. plus if I cancel my service I have to return the leased unit. So I end up with zilch, just the memory of $850.00 that I once had. What a Scam!


----------



## desulliv

ParsonsBri said:


> Keep calling. The deal is there. I was told that this offer is for current NFLST subscribers. Just ask for the NFL Deal for a free HD Tivo. Thats what I did and it worked fine (albeit on the second call).


So, on my third call I got someone who knew about the deal, but said it was a specific promotion that I did not qualify for. I asked what one needed to qualify and she just repeated that I didn't qualify. I've been a subscriber since Feb 2002--have just about everything except the soccer and baseball packages. I've got Total Choice Premier, NBA League Pass, NFLST with Superfan, Jadeworld, HD Package and seven receivers. I've got two HD Tivos--maybe that's the problem? I'll try again.


----------



## AstroDad

blackhawks1 said:


> I'm not upset that they replaced my Hd_250 for $20. However I don't see the logic in them wanting my owned receiver that I paid $850 for. They come out ahead in the deal by getting another receiver that they can sell again. plus if I cancel my service I have to return the leased unit. So I end up with zilch, just the memory of $850.00 that I once had. What a Scam!


Since it is such a scam you are not forced to take them up on their offer. You can have your unit repaired. Don't let them scam you man! Fight the cause!!


----------



## Sir_winealot

blackhawks1 said:


> I'm not upset that they replaced my Hd_250 for $20. However I don't see the logic in them wanting my owned receiver that I paid $850 for. They come out ahead in the deal by getting another receiver that they can sell again. plus if I cancel my service I have to return the leased unit. So I end up with zilch, just the memory of $850.00 that I once had. What a Scam!


I agree w/you...altho you receive the enjoyment of using the HR10/250 replacement at minimal cost, it's now a lease that must be returned and the $850 you invested on your original unit is gone.

Personally, _I'd _ be upset. And I'd probably be on the phone talking to someone in customer retention about it.

Especially when people here (myself included) are receiving _free_ units ...also leased but we didn't have to 'exchange' anything...for nothing more than another 2 yr commit and $19.99.

You got a raw deal.

An opinion.


----------



## zootster

Tonedeaf said:


> Called to take advantage of my previously posted offer of $99 for the HD-DVR, at the end of the call when the CSR was verifying the info and install date, she mentioned an instant rebate of $399 for the HD-DVR and I would only pay the $19.95 handling charge.
> 
> Also signed up for Sunday Ticket for the regular early bird price and the Superfan for Free.
> 
> So in the end, I got the HD-Tivo for FREE. Yay DirecTV.


I've called twice, been denied both times.  First time, said I wasn't an ST suscriber (true), wasn't eligible, but offered a $100 credit. I said no. I offered to sign up for ST on the spot, but that didn't work. Second time, I was offered a $200 credit after I said I might as well switch to Comcast and its DVR for all of my HD (ugh!). This offer was combined with a 3-LNB dish and a 2-year subsrciption, was told that I 'wouldn't need' the 5 LNB until the new model came out later this summer. No specifics on what the upgrade policy would be.

Interestingly, they were keeping track of my calls on the ticket, which limits my flexibility in calling back again. They said they'd give me 2-3 days to 'think it over' and would mark the ticket accordingly.

TiVo is supposed to come out with their own HD DVR later this summer. What's the disadvantage to waiting for that and then combining it with the D* HD package? Would I have to purchase the antenna and installation separately?


----------



## pcridd

First call to retention, and got
- Free HR10-250
- Free OTA antenna
- Free 5 LNB
- Free installation

I did have to pay $19.95 for S&H. Looks like I was lucky gettign it on the first call given how late I came into this offer. For what it's worth, the CSR did tell me that she had to dig around a bit to find the offer because they are trying to keep it hidden.


----------



## zootster

pcridd said:


> First call to retention, and got
> - Free HR10-250
> - Free OTA antenna
> - Free 5 LNB
> - Free installation
> 
> I did have to pay $19.95 for S&H. Looks like I was lucky gettign it on the first call given how late I came into this offer. For what it's worth, the CSR did tell me that she had to dig around a bit to find the offer because they are trying to keep it hidden.


Do you have ST? I didn't, and that seems to be the stumbling block. Couldn't get over that hurdle.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

zootster said:


> Do you have ST? I didn't, and that seems to be the stumbling block. Couldn't get over that hurdle.


Keep trying - I've never had it (ST) but got the deal on the third or fourth call in.


----------



## pcridd

zootster said:


> Do you have ST? I didn't, and that seems to be the stumbling block. Couldn't get over that hurdle.


Sorry, yes, I did forget to mention that. When they picked up, I merely asked about a special free HD DVR offer for ST subscribers. She confirmed that it existed even before pulling up my account information.


----------



## hoopsrgreat

TiVo is supposed to come out with their own HD DVR later this summer. What's the disadvantage to waiting for that and then combining it with the D* HD package? Would I have to purchase the antenna and installation separately?[/QUOTE]

UNless Im mistaken, the new Tivo unit you are talking about will NOT be able to be used with D*. The only DVR that will be able to be used in the future will be D* own model. That keeps D* from paying a fee to tivo.


----------



## celfon

First call to retention and I received:
- Free HR10-250
- Free HD receiver for LIL coming June 28 for Denver (I didn't ask model)
- Free 5 LNB
- Free installation
- Free SuperFan

$19.95 shipping and handling. I simply asked if there were any specials for an HD DVR for ST subscribers (as mentioned before here). She pulled up my accound and said that yes I could get the HD DVR free by keeping ST for 2006. She then went on to try to sell me the OTA antenna because I wouldn't be able to pick up the new HD locals starting June 28 with the HD DVR. So I asked about replacing my old HD receiver w/o DVR so I could get them and she said I could get the HD receiver and 5 LNB free now too. Then I brought up SuperFan and she had to put me on hold and a few minutes later told me that was free since I had it last year. All seemed too good to be true but it is already posted under current orders in my account online.


----------



## StangGT909

pcridd said:


> I'm not upset that they replaced my Hd_250 for $20. However I don't see the logic in them wanting my owned receiver that I paid $850 for. They come out ahead in the deal by getting another receiver that they can sell again. plus if I cancel my service I have to return the leased unit. So I end up with zilch, just the memory of $850.00 that I once had. What a Scam!
> 
> I agree that turning your $850 unit into a lease is a scam and I'd be pissed to. But if you really think about it..... what good would it be other than a paper weight if you cancelled DTV? You can't use it and maybe a month ago you could Ebay the unit but if they're beginning to GIVE AWAY the units for free to people calling in.... the resale value disappears. I suppose it's got a salvage/parts value to someone but that can't be that much.


----------



## Rollo27

I've lost HDMI and have occasional loss of picture. Called CC today and was told no replacement is available. Offered $499. Never got to what to do with existing receiver. Stopped the process right there. Paid $999 for ownership, bought warranty to be made whole in event of malfuntion. If they cannot honor their warranty, I told them I want the $999 back. Paying that much I need to own it. Even if it becomes a $999.00 paperweight, because it will mine. Now if they refund the $999 and I have to payfour or five hundred for a new one (leased box), the five or six hundred I keep and the almost two years of equipment use will ease the pain. Waiting to hear from CC corporate. Will Update.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

I would have taken the $499 and ran. then called DirecTV and got one for free.

But that's just me.


----------



## Rollo27

The free one from DTV with SF, for keeping ST, arrives with installer tomorrow morning. The $499 is still on the table. I'll take a replacement from CC for my original unit and be happy. If they can't live up to their warranty, they should refund the cost of the unit. The warranty fee will have then been earned, and that they can keep.


----------



## desulliv

> _Last edited by Rollo27 : Today at 01:43 PM. Reason: Laws of grammer_


Tried, but couldn't resist. What about the Laws of spelling?


----------



## desulliv

On my fifth call the CSR said it was noted on my account that I had called several times looking for this offer (five calls in five days). He said he checked with an account retention supervisor and they don't have this deal. His suggestion to me was to stop calling about this because it is not available. All I got for my effort was the $20 off my bill for six months given by the second CSR.


----------



## Rollo27

desulliv said:


> Tried, but couldn't resist. What about the Laws of spelling?


Your response took longer than anticipated.


----------



## orgus

My current setup:
Hughes GXCEBOT with twin 120gb drives... that died yesterday. 
Lifetime service
Total Choice Premiere (for the last 5 years)
NHL Center Ice (for the last 5 years)
Local channels package for Phoenix, AZ
I do NOT have NFL ST, Superfan, or any other sports package
I've never ordered a PPV event

What I got the first time I called:
Free HR10-250 ($20 delivery fee)
$10 off per month for 1 year
2-year commitment required

Unfortunately, my lifetime didn't transfer. I now have to pay a $6/month DVR fee. I have no problem with the fact that I'm leasing the unit -- I can't say I have a use for my GXCEBOT now that it's dead.

So for essentially $264 spread out over 2 years, I got an HR10-250. Woot! It's scheduled to be delivered on July 4th. 

-Orgus


----------



## Javier005

Just called Directv and explained to the polite woman that I was thinking about canceling my NFLST because I was not expecting to make payments on the subscription so early, unless she could give a reason to keep it.

I had already gotten the free hr10-250 from a previous call. She first went on some huge rant about why I should keep it. I then said, I was considering adding the SF to my NFLST before thinking about cancelling it. 

She said because I was such a valued customer, that she could waive the fee for SF. I said emphatically, "DEAL!"

I guess this proves you can call back after you got your free hd-dvr and then later get what everyone else on this board is getting.

Javier005


----------



## utvnut

Since saving with free HDDVR, free SF, discount on bill, discount on ST, used $750 savings towards a 37"Vizio LCD from Costco. ($1199) 

HDMI audio and video work good and now I just need antenna feed for my HD locals. Great summer deal, better than the $350 Best Buy coupon last summer.


3 HR10-250
65" Hitachi
37" Vizio
32" ProView
Denon 2807
Klipsch everywhere


----------



## FostersBeerGuy

I had to call back in to reschedule another HR10-250 "delivery" since the previous tech showed up empty handed and then guaranteed he would be back in a couple days with the box in hand. Ummm...whatever. Anyway, I had not been offered free SuperFan previously, so I inquired as to "how the HD NFL games were being handled this year." She put me on hold and then came back and said that because I had paid $99 for SF last year (ummm...no, it was $49, but whatever) that I could have it free this year.

We'll see on Saturday, between 1 and 5 pm, if my second tech can follow these detailed instructions...(1) carefully select HD DVR off shelf; (2) drive to my address; (3) hand box to me; (4) go away


----------



## cje2000

I was thinking of trying to pick up this free HDTivo for my dad. I already have one(from last year's $199 thread) and dad got a Sony A10 for Father's Day from the family. What would be the best/easiest way to do this? He's had D* for years, but isn't interested in the NFLST. Mostly because of the price, and his Giants seem to be on Fox every week down here anyway. Should I just have the tech show up here, hand it over and then just activate it on his account? Thanks.


----------



## whitepelican

I called back to DTV to have them remove the OTA antenna from my HR10-250 order. The nice woman very politely said no problemo, and removed the OTA order. She then said "Oh, and they've charged you 19.95 for the HD-DVR. That was supposed to be free. I'll just go ahead and credit you back that 19.95." OK, lady. I didn't ask you to do that, but thanks.


----------



## Javier005

As mentioned by other members, the installer called and said they did not have any hr10-250s and wanted to reschedule. I said ok, even though I was not to happy about it. I called their customer service number in an effort to get the same installler, who did a previous installation for me. Nobody answered the phone after several attempts.

I finally called Retention to see if they could get a hold of the installer, no luck there either. Then the CSR gave me 10 dollars off my bill for a year for my trouble. I guess I can wait another week!

Javier005


----------



## pizzaboydoug

Called D* this morning. Got the same offer mostly...

Free HR10-250
Free 5 LNB
Free Install
NOT Free HD (Mpg4) Receiver -- $99
Free SF
Also got a 12 month $5 credit making my out of pocket $39.
No shipping charge I guess because she said technicial would bring materials.

Scheduled install for about a week away, so we'll see...


----------



## samberger

Javier005 said:


> Just called Directv and explained to the polite woman that I was thinking about canceling my NFLST because I was not expecting to make payments on the subscription so early, unless she could give a reason to keep it.
> 
> I had already gotten the free hr10-250 from a previous call. She first went on some huge rant about why I should keep it. I then said, I was considering adding the SF to my NFLST before thinking about cancelling it.
> 
> She said because I was such a valued customer, that she could waive the fee for SF. I said emphatically, "DEAL!"
> 
> I guess this proves you can call back after you got your free hd-dvr and then later get what everyone else on this board is getting.
> 
> Javier005


yup, i did the same thing. except that i started that process with an email. i got a quick response with a promise of a call back, which i got yesterday from the retention dept. told her my situation and she had no problem crediting back the $33 that i had already paid toward the sf fan, and waiving the rest of it. couldn't have been nicer about it. this after getting my free hd10-250. she also told me that the new drv is coming in the "fall"(no month given) and by the description it sounds like other than mpeg4, it's pretty much going to be identical to the hd10. oh well.


----------



## rbro

I'm gonna try this today. Questions. Will I need a new Dish or extra dish installed on the roof? Will I need an OTA antenna to get just HD locals or any locals? Can I get the OTA antenna through DirecTV? I'm getting my HDTV set in the next 2 weeks probably, should I wait for the install, or try to get it now?


----------



## AstroDad

rbro said:


> I'm gonna try this today. Questions. Will I need a new Dish or extra dish installed on the roof? Will I need an OTA antenna to get just HD locals or any locals? Can I get the OTA antenna through DirecTV? I'm getting my HDTV set in the next 2 weeks probably, should I wait for the install, or try to get it now?


I'm gonna try this today. Questions. Will I need a new Dish or extra dish installed on the roof?

*You need at least the 3 LNB dish to get all of the Satellite HD channels. If you don't plan to get DirecTVs HD package and only care about the OTA locals, then any dish will work. * 

Will I need an OTA antenna to get just HD locals or any locals?

*Just HD locals, as long as you got SD locals before you can still get them with the HR10*

Can I get the OTA antenna through DirecTV?

*You can, but the one they give you isn't that great, you are probably better off getting your own unless you live in a pretty flat area fairly close (less than 20 miles?) from the source*

I'm getting my HDTV set in the next 2 weeks probably, should I wait for the install, or try to get it now?

*I would get it now so you can be sure the HDs are working correctly while the installer is there.*


----------



## rbro

AstroDad said:


> *You need at least the 3 LNB dish to get all of the Satellite HD channels. If you don't plan to get DirecTVs HD package and only care about the OTA locals, then any dish will work. *


Hmmm...I think I only have a dual LNB dish, but not sure. Will DirecTV provide and install one for free as part of this deal? Also, can you recommend a good OTA antenna from sompleace online or radi oshack or something? Does this get installed on the roof, or is it like a rabbit ears thing?


----------



## AstroDad

rbro said:


> Hmmm...I think I only have a dual LNB dish, but not sure. Will DirecTV provide and install one for free as part of this deal? Also, can you recommend a good OTA antenna from sompleace online or radi oshack or something? Does this get installed on the roof, or is it like a rabbit ears thing?


It looks like many are getting the 3lnb as part of the deal. I already had it, so I don't know firsthand how difficult (or not) it is to have them throw that in. I imagine it is pretty automatic for an HD receiver they give you.

Personally, I have a cheap $30 RCA powered antenna up in the attic and it pulls in everything in my area but PBS. It totally depends on your area. An outside antenna is almost always going to be better than indoor, but YMMV.

I know for small antennas the Silver Sensor is pretty popular.


----------



## Rollo27

Installer called this morning around eight and said he would be here in 20 minutes. Arrived on time with sealed box, installed brand new HR10-250 free of any charges, and left. Nice guy. Good experience. Also getting SF free. ME HAPPY!


----------



## jimmyk

Well I called Retention yesterday and the only offer I got was $150 off of the $399 price for the HR10-250.

So $249 for the HR10-250 + $19.95 shipping + $49 for OTA Antenna.

I asked about the NFL package deal and he said they were offering no such deal.

He said he would make a note in the log that he offered me the $150 off deal if I decided to call back.

So calling back may not pan out for getting the free deal with the NFL package?

I also have Adelphia HD Cable which I would get rid of if I were able to get this deal. I may just drop D* for now, use the Adelphia HD DVR and wait for Series 3. 

Does anyone think that dropping D* may make a difference in their offer? Not a "tactic" but just trying to get HD DVR for cheap and right now Adelphia HD DVR meets that requirement.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dorv

I tried calling retention today...

The response that I got was that they could offer me the regular HD Tuner for free, or that they could offer me $100 off the HD TiVo.

I said that I wasn't interested, and that I would probably be calling back in a couple of days to cancel my Sunday Ticket.

Is this the new "norm," or should I try back in a couple of days?


----------



## Dorv

Ok called back.

Was able to get the entire thing. except SuperFan (which, is the only way I would get the Redskins in HD out here in Kansas City). 

Eh... Whatever 

Also have to call and get my phone line hooked back up, which pushes back the Install back three days


----------



## jimmyk

Hey Dorv,

What did you say to get the deal the second time? Looks like you were already a Sunday Ticket Subscriber?


----------



## roytucker

I got the HD-250 installed today, however they did not bring a new 5 LNB dish with them. I already had a 3 LNB dish, this HD-250 is a second one.

They claim that the 250-DVR does not work with the 250 and they will be upgrading both in the fall.


----------



## FHFloyd

Hi everyone! I discovered this website yesterday and it's provided me with a wealth of information so thank you to the mods and admins. After reading this thread I thought I would try my luck, hard to pass up a free hr10-250! So this is how it happened for me:
I called 1-800-824-9081 when the CSR came on I explained that I had ST but was considering dropping it this year but a friend told me about a DVR deal to keep it.
She said you mean the free HD DVR? I said yes. At this point she said let me look at your account. She then came back on and said you're one of our best customers and we have deals for you it will be no problem to get you a new HD DVR and I can spread the cost of ST over 7 monthes instead of 5. I asked about SF and she said I can also get that for free. She then said ok let me find the the offer here, there are so many right now. Then she said she needed to go over a few things, there is a 2yr comit. and a 19.95 s&h fee and since I already had dvr there would not be a 4.99 monthly fee and then she said that D* would be going to mpeg4 this fall and I asked if that ment Sep fall or Nov fall and she implied early fall before NFL. I asked if this ment ST in mpeg4 and she said no it will be mpeg2.
So no problem on the 1st call. I was very friendly and used alot of no mam yes mam and it worked like a charm. Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## AstroDad

Congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dorv

jimmyk,

I litteraly said, "I'd like to take advantage of the free HD DVR for Sunday Ticket subscribers." The CSR was like, "I can help you with that."

I will say though, I know when I read through this thread (or another related thread) there was a question on whether or not there was a 'Notes' section in my 'File' where the CSRs can communicate with each other about me and my account. The 2nd CSR I spoke with knew that I had called earlier and had been offered just the HD Tuner.

I was disapointed that I couldn't get the SF package included. I was also dispointed that the SF package is the only way to get ST games in HD. I will go back and forth about the HD programming package, but its probably one of those things that with ESPN, I'll have cut on during Football and Basketball season, and cut off the rest of the time.


----------



## rbro

Any love for us MLB extra innings subscribers, or is this only a football thing?


----------



## rbro

I don't suppose there's an offer code for this to try it online?


----------



## MNTivoGuy

Thanks again to everyone on this forum for posting things like this. I have been enjoying my new HD TiVo (my second) for a couple of weeks. I can't even begin to calculate how much I have saved and how much I have learned on this site and avsforum.

Thanks to everyone who participates and helps others here.


----------



## samberger

jimmyk said:


> Well I called Retention yesterday and the only offer I got was $150 off of the $399 price for the HR10-250.
> 
> So $249 for the HR10-250 + $19.95 shipping + $49 for OTA Antenna.
> 
> I asked about the NFL package deal and he said they were offering no such deal.
> 
> He said he would make a note in the log that he offered me the $150 off deal if I decided to call back.
> 
> So calling back may not pan out for getting the free deal with the NFL package?
> 
> I also have Adelphia HD Cable which I would get rid of if I were able to get this deal. I may just drop D* for now, use the Adelphia HD DVR and wait for Series 3.
> 
> Does anyone think that dropping D* may make a difference in their offer? Not a "tactic" but just trying to get HD DVR for cheap and right now Adelphia HD DVR meets that requirement.
> 
> Thoughts?


i think it all depends on what your current package is. there are months that i'm spending over $150 with the platinum service and 2 sports packages. and i've been with them for over 7 years. that equates, according to them, to a pretty high rating. i also don't call in looking for every last promotion(i did take advantage of the free hd10-250 and free super fan) and i try to be very polite. so it's a combination of things that will ultimately determine how badly they want to keep you as a customer. only way to find out is to try.


----------



## rbro

Quick question for anybody. I'm waiting to get my HDTV installed before I try and get the HD Tivo offer. But if and when I am successful, will DTV allow me to move my current non-HD DirecTivo receiver from our living room to our bedroom? We have a standard DirecTV receiver in the bedroom currently.


----------



## AstroDad

rbro said:


> Quick question for anybody. I'm waiting to get my HDTV installed before I try and get the HD Tivo offer. But if and when I am successful, will DTV allow me to move my current non-HD DirecTivo receiver from our living room to our bedroom? We have a standard DirecTV receiver in the bedroom currently.


yep, no problem

Not sure how long I would wait to try for this deal though, could end at any time


----------



## pintnight

rbro said:


> Quick question for anybody. I'm waiting to get my HDTV installed before I try and get the HD Tivo offer. But if and when I am successful, will DTV allow me to move my current non-HD DirecTivo receiver from our living room to our bedroom? We have a standard DirecTV receiver in the bedroom currently.


DirecTV will ask you if you want to relocate your existing DTV receiver, just reply "yes, to the bedroom". They will add a mirror fee of $5 a month (I believe that's correct).


----------



## AstroDad

pintnight said:


> DirecTV will ask you if you want to relocate your existing DTV receiver, just reply "yes, to the bedroom". They will add a mirror fee of $5 a month (I believe that's correct).


From what he said it sounds like he already has a receiver in the bedroom that he would be replacing, so there would be no extra mirroring fee


----------



## rbro

AstroDad said:


> yep, no problem
> 
> Not sure how long I would wait to try for this deal though, could end at any time


I know, but I don't have my HDTV set yet! Hopefully I will get it tomorrow or at least this coming week. Anyone have any input on this Samsung? It looked awesome at the store and I've read lots of good stuff about it:

SAMSUNG LN-S3251D

http://www.samsung.com/Products/TV/LCDTV/LNS3251DXXAA.asp?page=Accessories


----------



## psu90

Hello All ---

I was hoping somene here could shed some light on the HD-250 capabilities. I have just spent the most frustrating 90 minutes on the phone with D-TV Reps. I am ready to jump to cable...it was that bad. Nevertheless, I accidentally stumbled upon the 'free' HD-250 deal and was all set to get it until they told me that I won't be able to get any of my locals with it. I asked if I used and off air antenna and was told 'No'. Is there anyway for me to get the locals using the HD-250. Can someone please inform me if D-TV is correct or not. I am in the Phoenix Area.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tubsone

Well...........I want some free stuff! I already have the HD DVR/TIVO and have been a ST subcriber since 99'. I just go my HD tivo in March so I have never had SuperFan. I called that 800 number and without a problem I got SF for FREE and they also gave me a 7 month pay off plan for my ST v.s. the 4 or 5 pay they offer now.


----------



## AstroDad

psu90 said:


> Hello All ---
> 
> I was hoping somene here could shed some light on the HD-250 capabilities. I have just spent the most frustrating 90 minutes on the phone with D-TV Reps. I am ready to jump to cable...it was that bad. Nevertheless, I accidentally stumbled upon the 'free' HD-250 deal and was all set to get it until they told me that I won't be able to get any of my locals with it. I asked if I used and off air antenna and was told 'No'. Is there anyway for me to get the locals using the HD-250. Can someone please inform me if D-TV is correct or not. I am in the Phoenix Area.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


If you are near Phoenix you should have no trouble getting your locals in HD using the HR10 and an OTA antenna


----------



## desulliv

psu90 said:


> Hello All ---
> 
> I was hoping somene here could shed some light on the HD-250 capabilities. I have just spent the most frustrating 90 minutes on the phone with D-TV Reps. I am ready to jump to cable...it was that bad. Nevertheless, I accidentally stumbled upon the 'free' HD-250 deal and was all set to get it until they told me that I won't be able to get any of my locals with it. I asked if I used and off air antenna and was told 'No'. Is there anyway for me to get the locals using the HD-250. Can someone please inform me if D-TV is correct or not. I am in the Phoenix Area.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


You can use an antenna to get locals over the air with the HD-250. So if your locals broadcast in HD you can get them. If you have both satellite tuners activated you can even record two separate HD locals at the same time. Whoever you spoke to did not understand the HD-250 capabilities.

I'm frustrated with D* because, as I posted above, my account has apparently been flagged and I won't be able to get this "free" deal. I'm stuck with D* because I want NFLST and my wife wants Jadeworld--both D* exclusives. I do have to say that this is the first time I've had a negative experience with them, however. But if they can't give me this deal, I wish they would stop those recordings that say, "you're one of our best customers", everytime I press a button to get to the next person.


----------



## PhysicalPresence

psu90 said:


> Hello All ---
> 
> I was hoping somene here could shed some light on the HD-250 capabilities. I have just spent the most frustrating 90 minutes on the phone with D-TV Reps. I am ready to jump to cable...it was that bad. Nevertheless, I accidentally stumbled upon the 'free' HD-250 deal and was all set to get it until they told me that I won't be able to get any of my locals with it. I asked if I used and off air antenna and was told 'No'. Is there anyway for me to get the locals using the HD-250. Can someone please inform me if D-TV is correct or not. I am in the Phoenix Area.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


You're only about 10 miles from the broadcasting towers for the big 4 networks, so you should have no problem pulling in the signals with a decent antenna. Just screw in the coaxial connector to the back of the TIVO at the "antenna IN" jack and you're all set.


----------



## psu90

desulliv said:


> You can use an antenna to get locals over the air with the HD-250. So if your locals broadcast in HD you can get them. If you have both satellite tuners activated you can even record two separate HD locals at the same time. Whoever you spoke to did not understand the HD-250 capabilities......


Well, I spoke to a number of people and I can't believe the level of incompetence. Their "ADVANCED" Tech Support was a joke. So, you are telling me that I can use the OTA with the 250 and that I will be able to get the local channels? They were telling me that because I was using the 5LnB, that I couldnt' use the OTA. Is this correct?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## desulliv

psu90 said:


> Well, I spoke to a number of people and I can't believe the level of incompetence. Their "ADVANCED" Tech Support was a joke. So, you are telling me that I can use the OTA with the 250 and that I will be able to get the local channels? They were telling me that because I was using the 5LnB, that I couldnt' use the OTA. Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I'm not 100% sure about this, but I've heard that you cannot use a diplexer setup (my current setup with a 3LNB) to get your OTA feed with the 5LNB, so perhaps that was their thinking. But as far as I know you should be able to run a direct feed from your antenna to the Antenna In RF on the HD-250 and get your locals.

Anyone else know of restrictions of the 5LNB setup?


----------



## AstroDad

desulliv said:


> I'm not 100% sure about this, but I've heard that you cannot use a diplexer setup (my current setup with a 3LNB) to get your OTA feed with the 5LNB, so perhaps that was their thinking. But as far as I know you should be able to run a direct feed from your antenna to the Antenna In RF on the HD-250 and get your locals.
> 
> Anyone else know of restrictions of the 5LNB setup?


I have a 5lnb dish myself. As desulliv said, they only issue is you can't feed your antenna into a multswitch and then diplex one of the feeds into your OTA. You will need to either

A) run a direct feed from the antenna to the HR10, or

b) cascade from the dish, to a 5x8 multiswitch, then run 4 lines from the 5x8 switch to the 6x8 switch (for any mpeg4 receivers) and other lines directly from the 5x8 switch to the mpeg2 receivers.

I did option B so I wouldn't have to run another line through the wall


----------



## samberger

psu90 said:


> Well, I spoke to a number of people and I can't believe the level of incompetence. Their "ADVANCED" Tech Support was a joke. So, you are telling me that I can use the OTA with the 250 and that I will be able to get the local channels? They were telling me that because I was using the 5LnB, that I couldnt' use the OTA. Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


the 5lnb allows reception of locals(and hd locals) via mpeg4, but you need an mpeg 4 receiver to see it. otherwise, you can still get locals, but to get the hd version you'll need an antenna. and yes, you can do ota with a 5lnb. i'm using the same setup. no problem.


----------



## tnedator

My second 10-250 was supposed to be installed last Saturday. I got a call Friday night by the installer stating they were out of stock, and he gave me the DirecTV number to call to reschedule. I did so, and scheduled it for today, between 1 and 5. I sat around all afternoon, no installer showed up and no call telling me he wouldn't be here.

I even called DirecTV last night to confirm the install was scheduled for today, and asked if the local warehouse (Ironwood) now had them in stock, and was told that they should, and if not the installer would call and cancel.

I am ticked. I had plans for today that I cancelled, because I wanted to get the install over with.


----------



## Javier005

tnedator said:


> My second 10-250 was supposed to be installed last Saturday. I got a call Friday night by the installer stating they were out of stock, and he gave me the DirecTV number to call to reschedule. I did so, and scheduled it for today, between 1 and 5. I sat around all afternoon, no installer showed up and no call telling me he wouldn't be here.
> 
> I even called DirecTV last night to confirm the install was scheduled for today, and asked if the local warehouse (Ironwood) now had them in stock, and was told that they should, and if not the installer would call and cancel.
> 
> I am ticked. I had plans for today that I cancelled, because I wanted to get the install over with.


It's time to call rentention and make your case, then reap the rewards of some freebies from them.

Javier005


----------



## Tonedeaf

Got my HR-10 installed this morning. Called in after the guy keft and cancelled Sunday Ticket, no issues. Got the HR10 for free with no requirement of Sunday Ticket .


----------



## tnedator

Javier005 said:


> It's time to call rentention and make your case, then reap the rewards of some freebies from them.
> 
> Javier005


I was going to wait until 8:00 or so just to make sure the installer didn't call and explain what happened. I was planning on doing exactly what you describe. As it turned out, the installer called about 10 minutes after I posted my gripe and apparently had a really long day. He was a real nice guy and I am all setup now.


----------



## LlamaLarry

LlamaLarry said:


> I just called again and got shut down a second time. The rep I spoke to had no idea what I was even talking about.  Does this promo have some sort of name, akin to the SD DirecTiVo for free promotion?


Third time's the charm, but this time I had the wife call. The rep initially stonewalled, but went away for a while and came back with the deal. We got the HD TiVo for free, Superfan for free (we're already ST subscribers) but did not press for free S/H or the programming credits some have reported.

The install is pretty far out, which is a drag (2 weeks) but I won't complain for free. I don't know if they are going to install a 5LNB dish as they just put up a 3LNB in Dec with my original install. Now I guess I only have a couple of weeks to run the wires for the new box as I doubt the installer will do as nice a job as me.


----------



## airrob

I currently have Total Choice Plus, locals, 2 SD Tivos, and HBO, and I've been with DirecTV for about 5 years now. I would like to upgrade one of those SD TiVos to an HD TiVo for as cheap as possible. I don't particularly want any NFL packages - are those required to get a deal? What's the cheapest way?


----------



## Codewiz

I called and struck out. I don't currently have ST but I said that I was considering getting it. 

I am currently not under contract. I said that I was looking into getting a HD DVR and ST. They said the best they could do was $150 off of $399 and Free HD Package for a year.

Guess I will try back. Next time I am not going to play stupid, I am just going to ask for it.


----------



## Sir_winealot

LlamaLarry said:


> Third time's the charm, but this time I had the wife call. The rep initially stonewalled, but went away for a while and came back with the deal. We got the HD TiVo for free, Superfan for free (we're already ST subscribers) but did not press for free S/H or the programming credits some have reported.
> 
> The install is pretty far out, which is a drag (2 weeks) but I won't complain for free. I don't know if they are going to install a 5LNB dish as they just put up a 3LNB in Dec with my original install. Now I guess I only have a couple of weeks to run the wires for the new box as I doubt the installer will do as nice a job as me.


I doubt you'll get the 5 LNB w/o them telling you first ...since you already have the 3 LNB and don't need the 5, they'll just upgrade you if/when you do an MPEG 4 swap of some sort.

I just had my new HR10/250 'installed' last week...since I had the wiring pretty much setup, the installer was happy just to open the box and then leave after I signed for it, allowing me to do the 'work.'

While he was here I asked him for a couple 50' runs of RG6 cable, and he was more than happy to accomodate me since he was so stoked not to have to do anything.

Can always use more cable.


----------



## juc

Hey all, just took advantage of this deal--finally after 4 calls! First off-I have only been with D* for a year and have only subscribed to their basic package--No ST or anything extra other than locals. I've been waiting for the prices of these to come down to something reasonable but thought I would give it a try. I've been using Sagetv--a PC based PVR product for a few years now and hate to migrate away from it but HD broadcasts are calling my name. 
Anyway, my first three attempts to retention yielded three different responses. First--you just don't qualify. Second, we are currently working out a deal with ST but nothing is finalized yet (i got the biggest kick out of this one). Third, sorry-but this is only for people who have had ST for the past two years and you don't qualify. Well, i was about to give up but thought i'd try one more time--this time I called the regular CSR number. I spoke to someone who seemed to want to help---but said he wasn't authorized--bumped me to someone else. The next person took his time, looking into it--telling me there were forums out there telling people to call in and get free HD DVR's. I played dumb. He then said i wasn't elligible. I told him that i just want to get the HD DVR at a reasonalbe price--i was willing to sign a 2 year commitment, willing to purchase ST, willing to pay the HD lineup fee. After a few minutes he said usually the best he could do was $50 off the $399 price but he was going to give it to me at just the shipping costs because I mentioned that Dish has 29 channels in HD and their DVR is only $199. Just like that he processed the order for shipping costs, installation isn't coming for another three weeks though. I know this is long for a first post but i just wanted to share my experience and that this deal is still out there. Thanks and I'll be hanging around here much more often since this is my first tivo based product.
JUC


----------



## ja1

Got this deal too with no problem. Just said I wanted the same deal my buddy Brian got. Re-signed up for ST (cancelled it 2 years ago) and a 2-year committment.
Quick question...a friend of mine cancelled DTV about 6 months ago because he wanted HD and DVR functionality but didn't want to throw down the $400 (went to Comcast). Can he call retention to try to get reactivated and get this deal too?


----------



## AstroDad

juc said:


> I know this is long for a first post but i just wanted to share my experience and that this deal is still out there. Thanks and I'll be hanging around here much more often since this is my first tivo based product.
> JUC


Welcome to the forum juc, you will love TiVo.


----------



## juc

AstroDad said:


> Welcome to the forum juc, you will love TiVo.


Thanks for the welcome! I'm sure I will love Tivo too--my wife is very happy that my tinkering with the PC based PVR will be over with for now...
JUC


----------



## blueshoo

Just to add my experience.. 

Called and spoke with one rep, who said I wasn't eligible (which I wasn't) since I didn't have ST. But, was willing to discuss the situation and wanted to make me happy. So, started with $100 off $399 price, then went to $100 off and $10 off of monthly bill for 12 months, then finished with $200 off and $10 per month for 12 months. Each with my simply saying (more or less) that I likely wouldn't pull the trigger with that deal. With the 3rd offer he said that was the best he could do, so I thanked him and said I'd think about it.

Called back the next day (pretty much planning to go ahead and order it at this point after talking it over with the wife.. I figure a net cost of $80 isn't all that bad, after all), and another rep also told me I wasn't eligible for the no-cost option. I asked if there was anything else that could be added to the current offer. So, I was also offered free HD package for 3 months and free Showtime for 6 months. It's programming credit, not quite the same as cash, but since I was ready to go ahead anyway, and we'd likely get the HD package for at least a while, I went ahead and pulled the trigger.

So, in summary:
$399 HR10-250 (with installation, etc)
-$200 cost reduction
-$120 (-$10/month for 12 months from bill)
Free HD package for 3 months
Free Showtime for 6 months

Have to say I'm happy with the offer and can't wait for it to arrive and to fire it up!


----------



## uncrph90

I waited to post until it was installed (superstitious?), but me too! I had to call three times. I don't have ST, but finally got a friendly CSR who took pity on me. I was very polite and thanked her for the trouble, etc. I did point out the only reason I didn't buy ST was that I lived in my local team's (GO PANTHERS!) area and didn't need it to see them--but if I ever move to Nebraska or some other far away place (sorry all you Nebraska folks!) I would have to add it. For whatever reason (my charming personality!?) she hooked me up. $19 for S&H. The installer brought it (my 2nd!) by about 1 hour ago, we swapped it for an HDVR2 and I am up and running--Now I just need another HD TV! That will be a harder sell for the wife!

Good luck and thanks for the info everybody!


----------



## rbro

Getting mine installed tomorrow! Will post details after that : > ). Does anyone know if the install includes an HDMI cable or do I need to buy one first?


----------



## mhn2

rbro said:


> Getting mine installed tomorrow! Will post details after that : > ). Does anyone know if the install includes an HDMI cable or do I need to buy one first?


Yes, the unit comes with an HDMI cord as well as an HDMI to DVI cable.


----------



## rbro

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## phox_mulder

mhn2 said:


> Yes, the unit comes with an HDMI cord as well as an HDMI to DVI cable.


Unless the installer takes it with him,
which has been known to happen.

phox


----------



## mhn2

Be safe, check the box before he leaves.


----------



## rbro

Well I'll be there for the install, so I'll make sure he uses the HDMI cable.


----------



## airrob

Shortened concise questions:


1. Is it still possible to get in on this deal? I do not have Sunday Ticket, can I still get a good deal?

2. If I don't get a good deal the first time, how long should I wait before calling back? Right away, a few hours, a few days?

3. I live in Los Angeles. This box will record my locals in HD fine without an OTA right?


----------



## marcello696

1. yes it is still possible and you can sign up for sunday ticket to get the deal and then immediately cancel it.

2. that is up to you I know some people have had problems the first time and call right back and the next person helps them. Just read what others have said to get the deal and you should be fine.

3. If you are already getting your locals through D* then yes you can also get the LA locals in HD via the national HD west coast feed. I personally use OTA but sometimes I do a pic quality comparison by looking at the HD locals on D*


----------



## jimmyk

marcello696 said:


> 1. yes it is still possible and you can sign up for sunday ticket to get the deal and then immediately cancel it.


Sign up with the retention person or sign up fisrt, then call the retention person?


----------



## airrob

So to clarify, if I sign up for Sunday Ticket to get the deal, I can cancel it right after I get my HD box and not pay for it, and still get the HD TiVo for free? I do not want to get sucked in to ST and not be able to cancel it.


----------



## killerdc

I called Friday afternoon on the way home from work and I got the same deal, for the most part. I have never subscribed to ST, but I have subscribed off and on to the plain HD package, Premiere package, and for the past 6 years have had the simple 4 receiver, TCP with locals and HBO, so the guy said he would give me it for the 399 - 250 instant credit, and 10 bucks a month off the bill for a year. I told him that a friend of mine got the same deal, and he wanted my friend's phone number. So be prepared for that one....  Caught me off guard. All in all, very nice CSR. Was very friendly, and took care of me. Got it for shipping of 29 bucks. Considering I have been hounding them for years to get in on one of these deals, Im pretty pleased.


----------



## Charlutz

marcello696 said:


> 3. If you are already getting your locals through D* then yes you can also get the LA locals in HD via the national HD west coast feed.


That's not exactly true, is it? You can get your locals everywhere through D*, just not the east/west national feeds. It's only if you are already getting your SD locals through the national west coast feed that you would be entitled to the national west coast HD feed. Just wanted to correct it so that nobody was confused.


----------



## Charlutz

killerdc said:


> I told him that a friend of mine got the same deal, and he wanted my friend's phone number. So be prepared for that one....  Caught me off guard.


That's why you shouldn't feel the need to make up a story. I told the CSR I heard about the deal on an internet rumor. My exact words. No questions asked, he looked to see if I qualified and that was that. Since there is some customer service rep discretion, it's probably better to not set yourself up to be caught lying. It's rude. Not attacking you, killer, but it seems lots of people want to advise that there is some trick you need to pull and that you are getting over on directv. That's not the case. Certain people qualify for the deal, and can get it. For some reason, certain CSR's can't locate the deal, but all you can do is ask, and if they can't find it, say thank you, hang up and call tomorrow.


----------



## tww

This is all so confusing! What exactly are the rules in the SF Bay Area? Can I get the LA network HD feeds? I have the local SF Bay Area channels via DTV SD now. I'd like to get the HD network channels without putting an antenna on my roof. Are they granting permission for this anymore?


----------



## samberger

doubtful that you'll get waivers to get the la locals since the sf locals are available(albeit with the hd10-250 not in hd). and depending on where you live, you can probably get the local hd's with a small indoor antenna. i live in oakland and have no problem doing just that.


----------



## Sir_winealot

airrob said:


> So to clarify, if I sign up for Sunday Ticket to get the deal, I can cancel it right after I get my HD box and not pay for it, and still get the HD TiVo for free? I do not want to get sucked in to ST and not be able to cancel it.


Then don't worry about the ST, or SF.

Just ask about the deal for the "free high definition DVR if I commit for another 2 years" deal. That's it.

You don't need to be a ST subscriber, and/or sign up and/or cancel anything. I currently have TC Plus, with HBO, SHO and the HD pkg...and I asked about this deal and got it, no problem...1st call.

I have nothing NFL related in my pkg.

Good luck.


----------



## pretzelbag

samberger said:


> doubtful that you'll get waivers to get the la locals since the sf locals are available(albeit with the hd10-250 not in hd). and depending on where you live, you can probably get the local hd's with a small indoor antenna. i live in oakland and have no problem doing just that.


True, but it can't hurt to ask for the waivers on the off chance user "tww" can get lucky. I'm in Redwood City and while the locals come in great, it's nice to have the LA feeds (all four of them) in HD as a backup in case the DTV antennas are down for maintenance (which used to happen every now and then last year).

-pretzelbag.


----------



## airrob

Sweet! I called my first time and got a very nice lady who helped me out. I'm one of their "best customers" and I'm in a "competitive market", so she gave me this deal.

$399 - $100 right off the bat - $10 per month for a year - $150 instant + 3 months of Showtime. I'm getting paid 10 bucks to get an HD TiVo!

To clarify 100%, if I am in Los Angeles, my locals will work in HD without an antenna, is that correct?


----------



## AstroDad

airrob said:


> Sweet! I called my first time and got a very nice lady who helped me out. I'm one of their "best customers" and I'm in a "competitive market", so she gave me this deal.
> 
> $399 - $100 right off the bat - $10 per month for a year - $150 instant + 3 months of Showtime. I'm getting paid 10 bucks to get an HD TiVo!
> 
> To clarify 100%, if I am in Los Angeles, my locals will work in HD without an antenna, is that correct?


As of right now, yes. I imagine they will eventually shut them off once the MPeg 4 rollout is complete, but who knows?


----------



## killerdc

Charlutz said:


> That's why you shouldn't feel the need to make up a story. I told the CSR I heard about the deal on an internet rumor. My exact words. No questions asked, he looked to see if I qualified and that was that. Since there is some customer service rep discretion, it's probably better to not set yourself up to be caught lying. It's rude. Not attacking you, killer, but it seems lots of people want to advise that there is some trick you need to pull and that you are getting over on directv. That's not the case. Certain people qualify for the deal, and can get it. For some reason, certain CSR's can't locate the deal, but all you can do is ask, and if they can't find it, say thank you, hang up and call tomorrow.


While in most cases this is true, when I first logged on to this forum and was totally truthful about where I was hearing these rumors, I actually got reprimanded by several CSR's. They almost seemed upset. They repeatedly told me that these forums spewed very little of truth and not to believe what I read. This happened three times that I can remember several years ago, and from then on, I have made it a point to NOT mention the tivo forum. And since I consider all you my friends  I wasnt really making up a story. I truly didnt know your phone number, but many of my friends got this same deal. It's all in how you look at it. I get your point though charlutz, and I typically do not even make up any story. I just ask if they can do a deal for me, and tell them what I want. Normally that is more than enough.


----------



## samberger

pretzelbag said:


> True, but it can't hurt to ask for the waivers on the off chance user "tww" can get lucky. I'm in Redwood City and while the locals come in great, it's nice to have the LA feeds (all four of them) in HD as a backup in case the DTV antennas are down for maintenance (which used to happen every now and then last year).
> 
> -pretzelbag.


how long have you had the la feeds? i'm pretty sure they haven't been giving them to bay area residents since the sf locals became available. but you're right, never hurts to ask.


----------



## hoopsrgreat

killerdc said:


> While in most cases this is true, when I first logged on to this forum and was totally truthful about where I was hearing these rumors, I actually got reprimanded by several CSR's. They almost seemed upset. They repeatedly told me that these forums spewed very little of truth and not to believe what I read. This happened three times that I can remember several years ago, and from then on, I have made it a point to NOT mention the tivo forum. And since I consider all you my friends  I wasnt really making up a story. I truly didnt know your phone number, but many of my friends got this same deal. It's all in how you look at it. I get your point though charlutz, and I typically do not even make up any story. I just ask if they can do a deal for me, and tell them what I want. Normally that is more than enough.


I have found this place to be full of people I trust more than ANY business. People on here have nothing to gain by telling half truths and flat out lies. We are all here to help one another. I have yet to get blatantly false info from the forums I frequent. Internet forums are one of the best places to get information from people that are pretty darn close to experts in whatever the topic is. Whether it be auto repair, jet skis, home theater, or Tivo, Id trust all of you way more than anyone in customer service for any business.


----------



## aktick

I got an HD-Tivo for essentially free back in January. I've since bought another HDTV...has anybody had any luck getting a 2nd "free" HD-Tivo within 6/7 months of one another?

I didn't get the flyer, and am not a ST subscriber, but do have HBO/Showtime/HD Package.


----------



## rbro

Just got mine installed! Here's the deal I got on the first call:

$299 for the HR10-250
$250 credit to my account - $49 net (no shipping handling)
3 free months HD pkg
$10 per month off my bill for 1 year

Not bad for a first attempt. I've only been a customer for 2 years and I''ve never had ST. The only downside is that I had to agree to a 2 year commitment and when the installer showed up, he canceled installing the OTA antenna (that was included as well), because he said there's no way I'd get any HD reception where I live. I got to move my old Tivo up to the bedroom which is very cool. Bottom line when you add up all credits etc., I get a free HR10-250 installed, plus $71 credit towards my bill. Not too shabby!


----------



## jfunk2800

I've had D* for 1 year and had been a ST subscriber. I called in and the first CSR kept telling me the HD Tivos weren't available and I could only get a R10 which wasn't HD. So I declined and tried calling again. I got through to a guy who knew what he was doing and I received the HR10-250 for free. Without prodding, the CSR gave me free shipping and free installation. 

They are coming to install on Sat. which is clutch because my current HR10-250 is very close to dying on me.


----------



## krs7272

Mine's comming Monday. Got credit on the S&H also I didnt even ask she just did it.


----------



## cp1966

Just tried again for the 4th time (maybe 5th). Rep said no free offers currently on this model, and my account was marked for me to receive a $200 rebate from the $399 price, and he was not able to do anything more.

Bummer!Assuming the next few people that call and are able to get this offer, ask the CSR for his/her name and or extension, and would they be willing to accept calls from "friends" should they decide......


----------



## AreBee

I still have a couple weeks before my installation appointment, and now I'm having reservations. 

When that day comes where we will have to swap out our MPEG-2 equipment, I'm worried that I will be left paying full price to replacement this leased DVR. I think it's only logical that D* will refuse to give out a new piece of equipment for one that they own without charging full price. (Did I just use "logic" and "D*" in the same sentence?) and that I will have a better chance getting a discounted or free swap out for my Samsung T-160 (which I own) when the time comes. 

What do you think?


----------



## hoopsrgreat

I think too many of you think D* has all of these evil plans laid out just waiting to explode them all over you.

IN my 7 or 8 years with D*, I havent gotten scre... yet. I have gotten 2 free SD tivos, a free h10 hidef receiver, and now a Free HR10-250. Any time ive called customer service, I have had a good experience.

Do you really think D* is going to charge you full price for the new receiver? I doubt it. I have no evidence to prove it, just my past experiences with what has been a very good complany.

Would I like some more things from D*?? Sure, but I dont see us all rushing back to cable.

Get the 250 , enjoy it, and then worry about the next HD receiver when the time comes.


----------



## Charlutz

hoopsrgreat said:


> I think too many of you think D* has all of these evil plans laid out just waiting to explode them all over you.
> 
> IN my 7 or 8 years with D*, I havent gotten scre... yet. I have gotten 2 free SD tivos, a free h10 hidef receiver, and now a Free HR10-250. Any time ive called customer service, I have had a good experience.
> 
> Do you really think D* is going to charge you full price for the new receiver? I doubt it. I have no evidence to prove it, just my past experiences with what has been a very good complany.
> 
> Would I like some more things from D*?? Sure, but I dont see us all rushing back to cable.
> 
> Get the 250 , enjoy it, and then worry about the next HD receiver when the time comes.


I agree with hoops. Indeed, part of the reason I got a second hd tivo (other than to just enjoy it on my bedroom hd set) was that I wanted to have a hd dvr that I could exchange for an HR20 if need be. I am thinking just the opposite of AreBee -- that when the HR20 rolls out, there may be a charge if you want to lease it, but that the fee will be waived or discounted if you are 'upgrading' from an HR10. That's been fairly typical of D*'s past equipment upgrades.

Just so that no one goes into a tizzy, I will swap an hd tivo for an HR20 if it's the only way for me to dvr the NFL ST or any new channel offerings in mpeg4 sometime in the future. 'Upgrade' is also what I assume D* will call it. I'll reserve judgment til the HR20 is actually available.


----------



## newsposter

i'd bet my 2 tivos that you wont be charged 499 to upgrade....no way would they risk that amount of alienation. I dont know what dish did but perhaps they'd follow that model? 

i'm personally guessing 100-200 for the upgrade. The kicker will be...will this extend your commitment? I think people will be more upset about that.


----------



## White94Cobra

FWIW... I got mine on the first call. Originally $399 - $100 rebate was the best they could do. I mentioned I was considering Dish Network (and I was, had the wife talked into it and everything) and they came back with a free HD Tivo plus $19.95 S&H plus $49.95 for the HD antenna. I also got $10 off my bill for the next six months. I'm happy... install is next week.


----------



## jimmyk

White94Cobra said:


> FWIW... I got mine on the first call. Originally $399 - $100 rebate was the best they could do. I mentioned I was considering Dish Network (and I was, had the wife talked into it and everything) and they came back with a free HD Tivo plus $19.95 S&H plus $49.95 for the HD antenna. I also got $10 off my bill for the next six months. I'm happy... install is next week.


Do you have ST? Did you have to agree to a 2 year commitment?


----------



## pretzelbag

samberger said:


> how long have you had the la feeds? i'm pretty sure they haven't been giving them to bay area residents since the sf locals became available. but you're right, never hurts to ask.


I've had local HD waivers in place for about 2 years (prior to locals being available). I actually still pay $2.25 per month for the SD ABC and CBS NY feeds just to show D* that I'm "still watching" everything they give me. I am willing to waste the $4.50 a month in the hopes that I will some how be protected if D* ever turns off the LA or NY feeds -- i.e., I can say , "Hey, I was paying for this, all was legit, what are you doing?"

You're right in thinking that maybe with the MPEG-4 locals now available they will reject the request out of hand, but someone with more recent experience will have to weigh in.

-pretzelbag.


----------



## clem93

So I made 4 calls without success. The 4th rep marked my account with the offer of $200 off the $399 price. The 5th call I made took 47 minutes, but I was somewhat successful. I was able to get the HD-DVR for free if I signed up for ST. The rep also added SF to my account. The install is Friday. The rep ensured me that I could cancel WITHOUT charge as long as I do so before the season starts. Here are my charges: 

06/27/2006 $19.95 Delivery and Handling - Charge.................$19.95 
06/27/2006 HD-DVR Upgrade - Charge.....................................$0.00 
06/27/2006 NFL Sunday Ticket 2006 Season - Charge.............$41.80 
06/27/2006 NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan 2006 - Charge.......$99.00 

So, the BIG question is... Has anyone successfully cancelled ST & SF WITHOUT charge? 

Thanks, 
David


----------



## vtfan99

clem93 said:


> So, the BIG question is... Has anyone successfully cancelled ST & SF WITHOUT charge?


I signed up for ST (No SF) in order to get the HD Tivo for free. Once they had come out and installed the Tivo (I had to have a second line run) and activated it, I called D* up the next day and cancelled my ST. There was no mention about the free HD Tivo or any charge for cancelling. My guess is that they aren't tied together in the system, so the basic rep won't know. I did not call retention to cancel...I called the regular number from their website. I will be double checking my bills in the coming months just to make sure there isn't any screw up or hidden charge they failed to mention....but I think I'm good to go.


----------



## yoV6cam

I called yesterday and basically told them I wanted an HDtivo, and was offered $150 off, so I said I'll think about it. I call today and tell the guy I was offered $200 off, he says OK, then tells me Sir, I have to take off $250 if that's alright with you....I hestitantly said suuure.  

Not bad, but I don't remember if when he mentioned the 2 year commitment, did that include the HD programming for 2 years, I wonder if I neeed to maintain that for 2 years too? But still, HD tivo for $150 aint bad.


----------



## appleton

Does anyone have a link to the new lease agreement, indicating the warranty period? My new HR10-250's hard drive died in the first 4 hours of use, and of course they sent me a refurb as a replacement. I'm ticked, called them and they're telling me that the receiver is now their responsiblity for as long as I use it (as a result of the new lease agreement/structure). I've heard/read conflicting stories, and I thought the individual was responsible after the 1-year warranty runs out. What they're telling me makes sense, but I can't confirm it anywhere, other than the CSR's word.

I'm weighing pushing it further and getting them to send me a new unit, but they're not budging for now. I don't care as much if it's their box to fix down the road (hopefully I'll get a free mpeg4 one soon anyhow), but I'm not about to assume responsibility for a 2-year contract on a refurbed box.


----------



## clem93

According to 2 of the reps I talked with, warranty is no longer an issue, since any equipment they provide is now under the lease agreement and is therefore covered, which is consistent with what they are telling you.

With that said, the Equipment Lease Addendum leaves it to DirecTV's discretion whether they will cover it or not.

I cannot post URLs yet, because I do not have 5 posts.

The Addendum is available at:
1) directv web site
2) enter "addendum" in the search window
3) Select DIRECTV Equipment Lease Addendum
4) scroll down to "Care of Equipment"


----------



## White94Cobra

jimmyk said:


> Do you have ST? Did you have to agree to a 2 year commitment?


I've never had ST and it was never brought up. He did say that since I needed installation and a new dish, there would be a 2 year commitment.


----------



## Tonedeaf

clem93 said:


> So, the BIG question is... Has anyone successfully cancelled ST & SF WITHOUT charge?
> 
> Thanks,
> David


See this post. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4148467&&#post4148467


----------



## Tonedeaf

yoV6cam said:


> I called yesterday and basically told them I wanted an HDtivo, and was offered $150 off, so I said I'll think about it. I call today and tell the guy I was offered $200 off, he says OK, then tells me Sir, I have to take off $250 if that's alright with you....I hestitantly said suuure.
> 
> Not bad, but I don't remember if when he mentioned the 2 year commitment, did that include the HD programming for 2 years, I wonder if I neeed to maintain that for 2 years too? But still, HD tivo for $150 aint bad.


No, you won't have to keep the HD package on in the 2 year period. You can cancel that on your own on DirecTV's website.


----------



## thill381

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who psoted with this informtion. I jsut called and added ST which I had planned on adding this year anyway, and they gave me SF for free. I then asked about the HD-DVR and after a few minuetes she found the offer and they are installing it on the 13th.


----------



## rbro

I am thankful as well. I'm still in shock at all that I got for free! I actually ended up with a $71 credit to my bill and now I have 2 Tivos, 1 in the bedroom and 1 in the living room! It took one phone call, no lying, no begging, I never had ST or SF and stilll don't. And the installer came the very next day promptly at 8am to install the HR10-250 without a hitch. Still in shock......


----------



## Capt'n

FostersBeerGuy said:


> He also claimed his work order said to inventory all of my existing boxes, e.g. call into D* with all of the serial and access card numbers...because "this would be your 5th DVR and 8th receiver total."


Has anyone else noticed the installer inventorying your boxes? I have six boxes activated and only three installed. Is that going to be a problem? Maybe it would be a good idea to have them all installed before he comes. Anyone have comments on this?

Capt'n


----------



## vtfan99

Capt'n said:


> Has anyone else noticed the installer inventorying your boxes? I have six boxes activated and only three installed. Is that going to be a problem? Maybe it would be a good idea to have them all installed before he comes. Anyone have comments on this?
> 
> Capt'n


Neither of the installers (I had 3) inventoried anything I had. They simply hooked everything up, tested it, and left.


----------



## irong

This is a great deal! Like others have said, THANKS for posting this.

I was able to get the free HD-DVR on the first call. I then called a few hours later and got the SF for free as well. About a week ago I had gotten a letter mentioning that I would be getting SF for free, being a annual renew customer (the wife had thrown it away though). I do think not being under contract helped in this regard, but the CSR did not mention it. I did pay the install/shipping cost for $19.95 + tax.

All in all this was very easy. To top it off, it will be installed this Monday.

P.S. The CSR I spoke to when getting the free HD-DVR mentioned that when the new DVR comes out and the current is no longer supported, it would cost $99 to upgrade. Not bad if true.

G


----------



## vtfan99

irong said:


> P.S. The CSR I spoke to when getting the free HD-DVR mentioned that when the new DVR comes out and the current is no longer supported, it would cost $99 to upgrade. Not bad if true.
> 
> G


I'm convinced they have a script of phrases to choose from in this regard....cause the rep I talked to assurred me that an upgrade would be free. I think other folks have been told the same. I won't believe anything they tell me until the new HD DVR is actually here.


----------



## Charlutz

vtfan99 said:


> I'm convinced they have a script of phrases to choose from in this regard....cause the rep I talked to assurred me that an upgrade would be free. I think other folks have been told the same. I won't believe anything they tell me until the new HD DVR is actually here.


I think the truth is that they will make the decision when they have to and anything they say now is subject to change. Not that they are lying, just that they haven't made up their minds yet, or if they have, the decision is always subject to change. D* has a pretty good history of taking care of its customers for upgrades. They also give credits and other makeups when they do make a bad decision, e.g. free or discounted superfan after trying to charge for HD games that were free the year before and features that not everybody could use. I'll just wait and see what happens. Until then, it's speculation that doesn't really get anybody anywhere.


----------



## AreBee

If and when we must get new equipment, I would expect some sort of break on upgrading the HD-Tivo and two HD receivers that I own. BUT expecting a break on a piece of equipment that I never forked over a penny for, that legally belongs to D*, is a little optimistic. To me it seems like leasing a car for three years and expecting to get $$ for it on a trade-in.


----------



## Markman07

I don't think I saw this posted but go tohttp://www.highdefforum.com/showthread.php?t=24099 and you actually can view the script they use to see if you qualify for this deal This should explain why some folks haven't gotten it. Very interesting to say the least.


----------



## deaninsana

I just tried to call and get the free HD Tivo and the CSR rep wouldn't budge. I am a ST subscriber. She basically told me to wait until the fall for the new DirecTV HD DVR. Are they discontinuing the HD Tivos?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pintnight

deaninsana said:


> I just tried to call and get the free HD Tivo and the CSR rep wouldn't budge. I am a ST subscriber. She basically told me to wait until the fall for the new DirecTV HD DVR. Are they discontinuing the HD Tivos?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


DirecTV is discontinuing the HD Tivos. They have their own "TiVo" software.


----------



## deaninsana

If they are discontinuing them, is it still worth getting?


----------



## clem93

I now have my HD-TIVO in my living room. I just called and cancelled NFL ST/SF, which I had to sign up for to get the HD-TIVO. Final total: $21.60 for S/H + Tax. 

Regarding is it worth it to get a HD-TIVO... my take is, if you don't want the latest and greatest, then yes it is worth it. 

I am just now getting a HDTV, so for me, $21.60 for the HD-TIVO is most definitely worth it.


----------



## Codewiz

clem93 said:


> I now have my HD-TIVO in my living room. I just called and cancelled NFL ST/SF, which I had to sign up for to get the HD-TIVO. Final total: $21.60 for S/H + Tax.
> 
> Regarding is it worth it to get a HD-TIVO... my take is, if you don't want the latest and greatest, then yes it is worth it.
> 
> I am just now getting a HDTV, so for me, $21.60 for the HD-TIVO is most definitely worth it.


Just thought I would let you know that the CSR I spoke to knew of this forum and all the rest that these deals were getting discussed on. He also knew all the games. He said the people calling up and cancelling the ST are gonna get charged for the TIVO.

You might want to consider that.

Even so he was really cool and nice. He hooked me up with a pretty good deal without getting ST since I wasn't eligible for that deal.


----------



## deaninsana

Can you record your local high def channels on this unit? I tried again and they aren't budging at all. 299 is the price and 50 for an antenna.


----------



## snknby

Called this morning on the way to work and said I was thinking of canceling my ST because they are charging way too much for HD DVR plus equipment rental fees. He came back and said the unit would be installed free with $19.99 shipping charge. Sweeeet! I almost bought one from newegg for $399.00! Thanks for the heads up on this deal. They are coming out 7/13 to install it. 

Question: Do you need SF to get ST in High Def?


Thanks,

BB


----------



## clem93

Codewiz said:


> Just thought I would let you know that the CSR I spoke to knew of this forum and all the rest that these deals were getting discussed on. He also knew all the games. He said the people calling up and cancelling the ST are gonna get charged for the TIVO.
> 
> You might want to consider that.
> 
> Even so he was really cool and nice. He hooked me up with a pretty good deal without getting ST since I wasn't eligible for that deal.


I was TOLD to do exactly what I did by the retention CSR. She told me to call up and cancel ST/SF after I received the HD-TIVO. She gave me her ID number and guaranteed there would be no problem. Oh, BTW, if they try to charge me for it... they can have it back, because the only way I will take "Leased" hardware is if it is free of charge!


----------



## newsposter

clem93 said:


> Regarding is it worth it to get a HD-TIVO... my take is, if you don't want the latest and greatest, then yes it is worth it.
> .


ummm there is no other HD recorder for directv...so by definition it is the latest and greatest one they have ever built



deaninsana said:


> Can you record your local high def channels on this unit? I tried again and they aren't budging at all. 299 is the price and 50 for an antenna.


anything you get on your rooftop antenna can be recorded on the HDTivo. Or if you qualify for NY / LA feeds you can record that until they turn them off (no idea when that is) . You cannot record all those new locals in hidef via satellite, on the HDtivo.


----------



## newsposter

clem93 said:


> I was TOLD to do exactly what I did by the retention CSR. She told me to call up and cancel ST/SF after I received the HD-TIVO. She gave me her ID number and guaranteed there would be no problem. Oh, BTW, if they try to charge me for it... they can have it back, because the only way I will take "Leased" hardware is if it is free of charge!


if i were you i'd email directv with all this info and ask them to confirm it. Or tell them you are recording this call and do it that way. That way you are protected.


----------



## hoopsrgreat

yes gettig the 10-250 is worth it. If you have an OTA you can record all of your HD stuff on this machine. The only thing that will hurt is if/when the newer HD content( hopefully national geographic and others) is finally in HD, but likely in MPG4, which would not be able to be received on the 250. Get it now, worry about new mpg4 stuff when it is actually here.


----------



## tall1

Codewiz said:


> Just thought I would let you know that the CSR I spoke to knew of this forum and all the rest that these deals were getting discussed on. He also knew all the games. He said the people calling up and cancelling the ST are gonna get charged for the TIVO.
> 
> You might want to consider that.
> 
> Even so he was really cool and nice. He hooked me up with a pretty good deal without getting ST since I wasn't eligible for that deal.


Disgruntled CSRs spew alot of crap. I wouldn't give those comments a second thought.


----------



## desulliv

snknby said:


> Called this morning on the way to work and said I was thinking of canceling my ST because they are charging way too much for HD DVR plus equipment rental fees. He came back and said the unit would be installed free with $19.99 shipping charge. Sweeeet! I almost bought one from newegg for $399.00! Thanks for the heads up on this deal. They are coming out 7/13 to install it.
> 
> Question: Do you need SF to get ST in High Def?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> BB


Yes, you need SF to get ST in High Def from the satellite feed. Of course, you can get it OTA if your locals broadcast in High Def.


----------



## tivoboy

what is the lease fee? Is that just the 4.95 a month fee as usual?


----------



## tfederov

My buddy just called and got his with a delivery date of this Thursday.... looks like some of the CSR's are still giving them away!


----------



## AstroDad

tivoboy said:


> what is the lease fee? Is that just the 4.95 a month fee as usual?


yes, the lease fee is $4.95 and replaces the mirroring fee


----------



## krs7272

AstroDad said:


> yes, the lease fee is $4.95 and replaces the mirroring fee


Do you still pay this fee if you have the Total Choice Premium?


----------



## K_cin

My friend got a offer mailed to him for: (i was able to get the same offer)

a free hd-dvr

24 free pay per view movies (2 per month for a year)

40 issues of entertainment weekly for free

# to call on flyer is 888-531-1334

code on on flyer is NFL4U2

2 year commitment, and must have season ticket, 19.99 shipping is the catches

They also would not ship it out, had to be an install which will only take 2 minutes so the installer will be happy thats for sure. It is a lease with the $5 lease fee per month. (which is the same as a $5 mirror fee for non-leased boxes so no difference on the bill) I personally like the leasing method better because the box is their box, so if it goes bad they replace it.


----------



## AstroDad

krs7272 said:


> Do you still pay this fee if you have the Total Choice Premium?


yes. You don't pay the DVR service fee with Premium, but you still pay the mirroring or lease fees


----------



## cheerioboy26

Thanks to everyone......here's the deal I just got. I am moving to Harrisburg market soon (no HD locals until 07) and I was considering dropping NFLST since the games I am most interested in will be on OTA. I'm keeping NFLST on renewal price.

HD-TiVo free
SF $99 minus TC+ discount of $48 (8 per month, for 6 months)
OTA antenna half price $24
4 months free HD package
free shipping

And I organized the movers connection as well.


----------



## Dorv

Yeah. They never told me anything about a monthly Leasing fee. I only had one unit, so I didn't have a (unless I just never noticed it) a mirroring fee...


----------



## AstroDad

Dorv said:


> Yeah. They never told me anything about a monthly Leasing fee. I only had one unit, so I didn't have a (unless I just never noticed it) a mirroring fee...


no, you are right, with only one unit you wouldn't have a mirror fee


----------



## krs7272

So mirroring and leasing fee is basically the same thing?


----------



## AstroDad

krs7272 said:


> So mirroring and leasing fee is basically the same thing?


generally. They are the same price and you only pay one or the other on each receiver. Your first "owned" receiver shouldn't pay a mirroring fee.


----------



## barrettd

I just called to schedule a move from Los Angeles to Oklahoma City. I asked about the free HD-Tivo and she said, "Are you a football fan?" "Why, yes I am." So she offered me the free box for subscribing to NFL ST. I figured it was easier to pay for it spread over 7 months, plus I'll get to watch all the NFL I can handle...

One thing she mentioned seemed a little odd to me. I asked about the off-air antenna and she told me it was a small antenna that clipped to the dish, not the gigantic one in the pictures on the website. Any truth to this? It seems my new address should get a strong signal from the locals, so maybe I don't need a huge antenna?


----------



## AstroDad

barrettd said:


> I just called to schedule a move from Los Angeles to Oklahoma City. I asked about the free HD-Tivo and she said, "Are you a football fan?" "Why, yes I am." So she offered me the free box for subscribing to NFL ST. I figured it was easier to pay for it spread over 7 months, plus I'll get to watch all the NFL I can handle...
> 
> One thing she mentioned seemed a little odd to me. I asked about the off-air antenna and she told me it was a small antenna that clipped to the dish, not the gigantic one in the pictures on the website. Any truth to this? It seems my new address should get a strong signal from the locals, so maybe I don't need a huge antenna?


Yep, the one DirecTV sells clips to the dish. If you need a bigger one you will have to go 3rd Party to do it yourself.


----------



## Dorv

AstroDad said:


> Yep, the one DirecTV sells clips to the dish. If you need a bigger one you will have to go 3rd Party to do it yourself.


Is the one DirecTV sells any good? I'm violating my renter's agreement right now with the setup that I have, one that would attach to the dish would be a much better alternative...


----------



## AstroDad

Dorv said:


> Is the one DirecTV sells any good? I'm violating my renter's agreement right now with the setup that I have, one that would attach to the dish would be a much better alternative...


Never had one myself, but from others reports it isn't that great, but again, it all depends on where you live. Depending on distance and the topography of your area that one could be fine for you


----------



## bsnelson

Sorry if I'm smeeking, but are there success stories for subs without Sunday Ticket? I'm a NHLCI subscriber, but not ST; any chance I could get in on the deal?

Brad


----------



## Timoteo

bsnelson said:


> Sorry if I'm smeeking, but are there success stories for subs without Sunday Ticket? I'm a NHLCI subscriber, but not ST; any chance I could get in on the deal?
> 
> Brad


Dirty smeeker.  I'm not a ST subscriber, but have been with Directv for 8 years with Total Choice and periodic HD package. After 4 calls, I got the HD Tivo installed for $149 and $19.99 S&H, 4 months free HD Package, and 6 months Showtime. I did not have to sign up for ST, but had to sign on for a 2 year committment.

I'm new here largely because of this thread. Thanks to all! Great forum.


----------



## Queasy1

<sigh> I've just tried the DirecTV retention number twice. The first time the guy was trying to sell me on the new HD receivers and was telling me that they were going to kill off anything that couldn't handle mpeg-4 in a couple of months.

I told the second guy I had been hearing about them giving the HD Tivo's away for free and he said they would never do that.

Jeez I gotta get better luck.


----------



## Charlutz

Queasy1 said:


> <sigh> I've just tried the DirecTV retention number twice. The first time the guy was trying to sell me on the new HD receivers and was telling me that they were going to kill off anything that couldn't handle mpeg-4 in a couple of months.
> 
> I told the second guy I had been hearing about them giving the HD Tivo's away for free and he said they would never do that.
> 
> Jeez I gotta get better luck.


Try giving him the nfl promo code referenced a few posts ago...


----------



## rbro

bsnelson said:


> Sorry if I'm smeeking, but are there success stories for subs without Sunday Ticket? I'm a NHLCI subscriber, but not ST; any chance I could get in on the deal?
> 
> Brad


I've never had Sunday ticket, been with DirecTV for about 2 years and I got what amounted to a free HR10-250 and $70 credit on my bill on the first call.


----------



## Queasy1

Well, it took me getting a CSR's first day back after a week's vacation but I got it. 

Free HD-Tivo
Free OTA Antenna
Free HD programming for 4 months
Free Installation

I did have to sign-up for NFL Sunday Ticket but like others, I'll cancel that once I get the HD-Tivo installed.

I've been with DirecTV for 4 years. I've never been one to subscribe to any of the sports packages. I like the NFL but I don't watch it enough to justify the cost. I like college football better.


----------



## Dorv

All,

Not for nothing, but I was expressly told that if I cancelled my ST, that I would have to pay for the H10-250. It didn't affect me, as I was already a subcriber, and have no intention of canceling until I move back to Virginia, but I thought I should pass it on. YMMV


----------



## somebody7

Just got my 2nd HR10. After the 4th call, I was really irritated that they werent offering me the package so I was really going to cancel. Well, the guy offered me like 6 months more of free showtime, 6 more months of HBO for $2/month, and $10 off a month for 12 months. He convinced me not to cancel, but I told him I would think about the offers and call back after the weekend if I still cancelled. I called back a week later to take them up on the offers and I asked the guy to see if he saw the notes on my account. He said....yea, let me order that HR10 for free for you plus 3 free months of HD. I tried to see if he could give me free Superfan, but he turned me down. So after a few days and knowing that the order was in place, I called back and got all the offers they had told me about in a previous call. Worked out good, even though I called like 6 times.


----------



## badger23

are people still calling the retention dept for this offer, or do the regular CSA's handle this?


----------



## hoffa

Man this is why I check this web site frequently. Just called and got my deal. Told them I was thinking of canceling my ST but would keep it if I got this deal. They said no problem. It is coming and being installed tomorrow morning, along with my new antenna. They even credited the $19.95 S&H charge. Probably could have gotten more but did not want to press my luck.

H10-250 - Free
5 dish - Free
S & H - ($19.95 credited back to account)
installation - next day

Try calling this #1-888-355-7530 directly


----------



## ayrton911

For those of you who get the $5 HD package credit for a few months, how does it appear in your "account activity" at DirecTV.com? Does it say "-5 pkg discount," or does it tell you how many months the promotion is?

Mine does not say months, so I'm thinking it might be 1 month only?


----------



## romeoz

.


----------



## shox11

Been a subscriber for 6+ years...with ST and MLB package...I just called and this is what I rec'd - 

HD DVR free with 19.99 shipping fee
ST SuperFan free
HD programming free for 3 months
HBO, Showtime, Starz $2/mo for 6 months

Got all of it on 1st call. No talk of cancelling anything. I just asked to upgrade to HD DVR.


----------



## bigmixx

I just got the deal!!! Got the HR10-250 for free. Only have to pay 19.95 for shipping and handling and got HD package free for 4 months. No haggling, no cancellation threats. Simply asked about the best HD-DVR offer I could get and I got it. I was all set to go to Dish Network but looks like I'm staying for awhile!


----------



## StEvEY5036

I just called and the woman started to get really nasty with me. She said that the company has never given one of the 10-250s to any customer for free and that it would be crazy for me to believe that they would ever do it. Im really pissed and ive been a customer since the beginning of directv. all that crap that they tell you about being "one of their best" is just that, crap. Im gonna call again later and throw a fit.


----------



## bigmixx

StEvEY5036 said:


> I just called and the woman started to get really nasty with me. She said that the company has never given one of the 10-250s to any customer for free and that it would be crazy for me to believe that they would ever do it. Im really pissed and ive been a customer since the beginning of directv. all that crap that they tell you about being "one of their best" is just that, crap. Im gonna call again later and throw a fit.


Did you call the Retention dept directly? If not, 1-800-824-9081 is the number to dial. Don't pitch a fit. Just ask about upgrading to an HD-DVR and see what they say. That's all I did.


----------



## ayrton911

StEvEY5036 said:


> I just called and the woman started to get really nasty with me. She said that the company has never given one of the 10-250s to any customer for free and that it would be crazy for me to believe that they would ever do it. Im really pissed and ive been a customer since the beginning of directv. all that crap that they tell you about being "one of their best" is just that, crap. Im gonna call again later and throw a fit.


At least you are one of their best. I'm not  They never tell me that.

They also gave me the same spiel about the offer never existing and how she would know because she does this all day long. ha-ha.


----------



## capinsac

Just got off the phone with retentions and I have an HR10-250 installation scheduled for Thursday!

When I called, I asked about the ST/HD deal, the woman (who was very nice) said that it was only available to customers who had ST last year, but if I wanted to commit to DTV for 2 more years, I could have an HR10-250 for 19.95! I asked if I needed to subscribe to ST this season and she said no. Threw in free HD programming for 3 months as well.

This is great timing as my HDVR2 has been dying a slow death for the past two weeks (first the drive-which I replaced with the original 40GB, then the remote sensor).

Now time to buy an HDTV! Anyone have any recommendations for someone in the $1K-1.5K budget range?


----------



## redram38

Ok so here's what I got after a second phone call. First call I was offered the deal but nothing else, plus no deals on the new dish and mpeg-4 when it comes out in Sept. I called back and just said I wanted to get the Free HD Dvr offer and here is what I got

HD DVR free
Super Fan Free
Triple LNB dish Free

Free upgrade when the new receiver is ready on rec and dish to 5 lnb dish
6 mths of HBO at 2.00 per month
6 mths of Showtime at 2.00 per mth
Free 4 mths of Stars and Encore

20.00 per mth credit on my bill for 6mth
10.00 per mth credit on my bill for a second 6 mths
Free HD programming for 3 or 4 mths (can't remember)

And he was able to reduce my bill by 10.00 per mth as well.

It is amazing what can happen with a diff CSR when you call. I never threatened to cancel a thing. They will be here Tuesday to install and will also move my Tivo Rec to another romm at no charge.

All this for a cost of 0. They also waived the shipping fee

I am still waiting for someone to wake me up and say you are NUTS


----------



## redram38

I just called them back and they added the OTA for free as well
What a great time to browse this forum


----------



## ptalbot

Got my free HR10-250 here as well...first call. Did subscribe to ST/SF though, was going to do that anyway...got a programming credit $5/mo for 3 months to partially offset shipping, tried to get SF for free, but no luck there. Not as good of a deal as some, but I am happy with the free receiver...just got a 62" Samsung 1080p DLP and need that second HR10-250!!! Come on NFL season!!!


----------



## StEvEY5036

redram38 said:


> Ok so here's what I got after a second phone call. First call I was offered the deal but nothing else, plus no deals on the new dish and mpeg-4 when it comes out in Sept. I called back and just said I wanted to get the Free HD Dvr offer and here is what I got
> 
> HD DVR free
> Super Fan Free
> Triple LNB dish Free
> 
> Free upgrade when the new receiver is ready on rec and dish to 5 lnb dish
> 6 mths of HBO at 2.00 per month
> 6 mths of Showtime at 2.00 per mth
> Free 4 mths of Stars and Encore
> 
> 20.00 per mth credit on my bill for 6mth
> 10.00 per mth credit on my bill for a second 6 mths
> Free HD programming for 3 or 4 mths (can't remember)
> 
> And he was able to reduce my bill by 10.00 per mth as well.
> 
> It is amazing what can happen with a diff CSR when you call. I never threatened to cancel a thing. They will be here Tuesday to install and will also move my Tivo Rec to another romm at no charge.
> 
> All this for a cost of 0. They also waived the shipping fee
> 
> I am still waiting for someone to wake me up and say you are NUTS


What number did you call?


----------



## cp1966

Regarding the HR10-250 dish requirements; I believe it is a 3 LNB correct? How many cable runs come from the dish to the receiver or multiswitch, 2 oe 3? And the new MPEG 4 dish is a 5 LNB; How many wires come from that dish to the receiver or multi switch?

I tried ordering online using the code "162", "Code 162" and NFL4U2", all were improper codes.

Also, on the website the warranty is listed as one year. Since thiese are now "leased", how will they handle a unit thta goes bad in 18 months?


----------



## AstroDad

cp1966 said:


> Regarding the HR10-250 dish requirements; I believe it is a 3 LNB correct? How many cable runs come from the dish to the receiver or multiswitch, 2 oe 3? And the new MPEG 4 dish is a 5 LNB; How many wires come from that dish to the receiver or multi switch?
> 
> I tried ordering online using the code "162", "Code 162" and NFL4U2", all were improper codes.
> 
> Also, on the website the warranty is listed as one year. Since thiese are now "leased", how will they handle a unit thta goes bad in 18 months?


4 lines from the 3lnb, 6 lines from the 5lnb

DirecTV will replace a leased receiver that is malfunctioning free of charge, usually with a refurb.


----------



## cp1966

Astro, with only 3 LNBs, how does it supply 4 lines going out? Is there a splitter in the LNB housing?


----------



## AstroDad

cp1966 said:


> Astro, with only 3 LNBs, how does it supply 4 lines going out? Is there a splitter in the LNB housing?


I believe there is an internal multiswitch in the housing. I am not an expert in this department though, so I may have my specfics wrong (specifics about why there are 4 lines, not if there are).


----------



## cheer

You're correct; the Phase III oval dish has a built-in 4-way multiswitch, so that's why you get four feeds.


----------



## LlamaLarry

Well, the installer is gone and my free leased box has been installed. I did all the hard stuff yesterday (fishing new lines plus an ethernet line for future use) so they did not have to do anything besides hook it up.

They did wander the house to inventory the boxes, which was mildly disturbing since the main installer had a partner so I could not watch them both at the same time. Does anyone know what exactly DirecTV is doing with the inventory? I told them how many boxes I had and where they were, if I was stealing service why would I tell them anything? I didn't really care for two strangers wandering through my house and touching all my gear. 

They did not peak the dish since I already had a Phase III installed. I'll do it myself later as I noticed yesterday when I tested the new lines that the signal strengths were a little lower than I got with my old round. I never checked after the installer put in the Phase III last year; should I be getting 90+ in VA on it like I did with the rounds?


----------



## newsposter

they were wrong to search the house...probably casing it..unless DTV told you that's mandatory, i'd report them. I'd at least get it on record you didnt appreaciate it. Call DTV to ask if that's standard procedure. It bugged you enough to write it here.


----------



## brittu

So I just called the retention number and asked about the best deal for an HD upgrade. I was told $399. I said I'd heard of something called a blowout special that some people got related to football and others jut got. He was curt and said that's not a promotion we're running at this time.

Do I just keep calling back? Any magic phrase to use? Or forget it and go with the competition? I'm tired of waiting and waiting and waiting for a reasonable price on HD.

Britt


----------



## vtfan99

brittu said:


> So I just called the retention number and asked about the best deal for an HD upgrade. I was told $399. I said I'd heard of something called a blowout special that some people got related to football and others jut got. He was curt and said that's not a promotion we're running at this time.
> 
> Do I just keep calling back? Any magic phrase to use? Or forget it and go with the competition? I'm tired of waiting and waiting and waiting for a reasonable price on HD.
> 
> Britt


Call back and get a different retention rep. Keep trying. Persistence pays.


----------



## tall1

I had an installer "case" my house because he wanted to see how many of my STBs had a phone line connected. I told him, some do, some don't. I pointed to the 3 dtivos on my shelf and said, they all do... 

I never completed the sentence and he assumed I meant they all do have a phone line connected  He told me he does QA for D* and said when he calls in to D* to close out the service call, they will ask how many STBs are connected to a phone line. I walked him around and told him the HDTivo in the master was connected (it truly was) and the other 2 D10 receivers were not. He said D* is really only concerned with DVRs being connected so they receive timely software updates; right.  

I didn't bother showing him the other BR dtvios that weren't connected to a phone line. I was already pissed with this new "QA Service" but I figured it would only take a minute and then he'd be gone. He called D* and closed out the service call and shrugged his shoulders and hung up. Said to me, "...funny, they didn't ask me for the count of STBs connected to phone lines...". 

I have an install for the "mostly free" HDTivo on sat 7/15. If he asks to "QA" my DVRs, I am going to tell him to QA himself.


----------



## bdlou21

I just called for the first time to the retention number - 800-824-9081. I mentioned the deal I read in here and the guy asked for my phone number first to check my account. He then said that deal is indeed true. His name was Shane. I got the 19.95$ cost waived. 4 months free of HD programming. Free HR 10-250. I needed the OTA antenna so I just got it from them for 49.99$. Not sure if that's a good deal or not. I tried for the free Superfan addition to my already existing Sunday Ticket but he would not throw that in. I still had to pay 99$ for that. I asked about the upgrade when the next DVR model comes out and he wouldn't confirm it would be a free upgrade. He just mentioned they would have good deals for that.


----------



## Chandler Mike

What happens when the new HR 10-250 is shipped...do you HAVE to have it installed and running?

I mean, basically I have a HR 10-250 already, and one of the new DTV DVR's for the bedroom that I got a few months ago.

If I get this free Tivo unit...what happens? Am I required to have it hooked up and pay for it monthly?


----------



## Mooby

Chandler Mike said:


> What happens when the new HR 10-250 is shipped...do you HAVE to have it installed and running?
> 
> I mean, basically I have a HR 10-250 already, and one of the new DTV DVR's for the bedroom that I got a few months ago.
> 
> If I get this free Tivo unit...what happens? Am I required to have it hooked up and pay for it monthly?


I just found this thread and am thinking sort of the same thing. I'm one of the guys who dropped $1000 on this unit when it first came out. I have no need of a 2nd unit. Can I get this free one, install it as a new "fresh" unit and just sell my other old one on ebay? Any disadvantages to doing this (other than loosing my saved programs)?


----------



## AstroDad

Chandler Mike said:


> What happens when the new HR 10-250 is shipped...do you HAVE to have it installed and running?
> 
> I mean, basically I have a HR 10-250 already, and one of the new DTV DVR's for the bedroom that I got a few months ago.
> 
> If I get this free Tivo unit...what happens? Am I required to have it hooked up and pay for it monthly?


Yes, you are required to activate it within a certain number of days. Technically, the installer that brings it (they won't just ship it) is supposed to call and activate it for you.

If you already have an HR10 that is not leased, I would just activate the new one and deactivate the old one. They can't tell you what to do with the one you own.


----------



## Chandler Mike

AstroDad said:


> Yes, you are required to activate it within a certain number of days. Technically, the installer that brings it (they won't just ship it) is supposed to call and activate it for you.
> 
> If you already have an HR10 that is not leased, I would just activate the new one and deactivate the old one. They can't tell you what to do with the one you own.


THat is what I was thinking...but the downside to that is old saved programs and season passes we have set up.

I guess if I don't have alease on the the DTV DVR, I could deactivate that and hook up the new HD to my regular TV...


----------



## newsposter

if dtv requires that they be all connect to the line, that's fine and i know it's the rules. But nowhere in any agreement did i ever see that they have the right to search my house. let them check their phone logs if they are that worried about it. All the data is there. They obviously know when we call in.

I'd never let anyone look all over my house.


----------



## LlamaLarry

On the physical inventory, I was particularly concerned when the one guy wandred off by himself leaving me to watch the other. Also, the installer moved all of my AV equipment as he said he needed something off the back of the unit, managed to disconnect one of the component video cables, left my 360 off the stack and managed to knock the SD TiVo off of its coolio coke cooling caps. 

That whole aspect of the install just leaves a bad taste in my mouth and I went around to make sure all the basement and garage doors were locked - just in case.


----------



## ayrton911

LlamaLarry said:


> On the physical inventory, I was particularly concerned when the one guy wandred off by himself leaving me to watch the other. Also, the installer moved all of my AV equipment as he said he needed something off the back of the unit, managed to disconnect one of the component video cables, left my 360 off the stack and managed to knock the SD TiVo off of its coolio coke cooling caps.
> 
> That whole aspect of the install just leaves a bad taste in my mouth and I went around to make sure all the basement and garage doors were locked - just in case.


Sorry to hear that. This is why I hate DirecTV's new procedures. I miss the days when DirecTV and DishNetwork seemed to encourage self-installs as much as pro. Now you basically can't do self.


----------



## darthfuzzy

Called retention, I was very courteous, asked what kind of deal they could make on an hd dvr, first offer was $399 leased, $700 purchase. 

I asked if that was the best he could do, put on hold, took off $100. I said that was still too much and mentioned (truthfully) that I had just heard a commercial for Dish offering a free hd dvr with installation. Put on hold again, came back with $200 off, again I was very nice but said I could not imagine paying that much for a leased box especially when I new other people were getting a dvr for the price of handling. 
He put me on hold again, came back congratulations you are eligible for a free dvr and I will waive the handling fee. Getting it installed on the 19th. I did not have to add ST and I have never had it.


----------



## newsposter

u sure got patience larry...i'll give you that..no call to dtv or anyone yet  i'd be on the phone with dtv before they set foot in another room


----------



## redram38

StEvEY5036 said:


> What number did you call?


800-824-9081


----------



## NYURDRMS

Just got mine for cost of shipping as well. He initially started with the $399 and a $100 rebate, but after I mentioned the Dish offer they matched it. I am a Sunday Ticket subscriber as well, which he confirmed so I am guessing he used that to run it through. He also asked if I had any upgrades in the last year.

One question for everybody. This one he says is a lease as opposed to me owning it. Is it ok for me to upgrade the drive on this one since it is a lease?


----------



## StEvEY5036

finally got it! Took 5 phone calls and I ended up talking to the CS supervisor but he was nice about it. Only had to pay shipping but no biggie.


----------



## StEvEY5036

NYURDRMS said:


> One question for everybody. This one he says is a lease as opposed to me owning it. Is it ok for me to upgrade the drive on this one since it is a lease?


You can.. but once you cancel your directv account they'll want the reciever back. So its up to you.. not recommended though.


----------



## newsposter

upgrade with 2 new drives or one bigger one...just replace the original when you leave. Doesn't hurt to have that as a nice backup anyway


----------



## MoInSTL

newsposter said:


> they were wrong to search the house...probably casing it..unless DTV told you that's mandatory, i'd report them. I'd at least get it on record you didnt appreaciate it. Call DTV to ask if that's standard procedure. It bugged you enough to write it here.


I suggest calling Customer Retention and complain loudly. That is unacceptable behavior. CR may be pretty quick to offer something for your trouble.

I've had a couple of good installs and two that were horrific. One way D* can keep track of their contractors work is based on our feedback.


----------



## GalenMD

Just got a 2nd HDTV and was considering to get another HR10-250. My hesitation was only how darn slow the unit is and the lack of folders (not so much for me, but my wife and kids are much more satisfied with the Series 2 units). I decided to get another unit only after hearing the official announcement about the upcomng 6.3 upgrade.

So listen to this. I called last night and since I'm "one of their best customers," I got the same offer as everyone else: $399 on a leased unit with $200 off, plus shipping for $19.95. I asked if they could do better and they said no. I suggested some free programming and they gave me $20 off per month for 6 months and free HD programming for 4 months. I took the deal. Then I read above and saw that some people got the unit for free (plus shipping). I called this morning and said I wanted the same deal. She immediately said yes and credited me the $199 and left in the $20 off for 6 months and the free HD.

Total Cost: $399 - $399 + $19.99 - ($20 x 6 months) - ($10 x 4 months): *Net credit of $140!!!*

You guys are great!!!


----------



## LlamaLarry

MoInSTL said:


> I suggest calling Customer Retention and complain loudly. That is unacceptable behavior. CR may be pretty quick to offer something for your trouble.


Well, I made the call and the rep I spoke to was very puzzled by their need to physically inventory and kept trying to come up with legitimate reasons why they would need to be out of sight in my home (looking for ways to run the cables/phones) but I assured her that all they needed to do was connect the existing lines and nothing else.

As far as she knows, DirecTV does NOT require a physical inventory of the serial numbers, etc. as a part of a normal install. She said she was sending my concern to her management and to the installer to see what they have to say.

I don't have a particualr need for any freebies to "put myself at ease" and she did not offer any.


----------



## snooplives

I called D* about two weeks ago and after asking for the deal a lot of you guys got they gave me superfan and offered to take $150 off a HD tivo. I know superfan is a $99 'value' but I think it is overpriced. I begrudgingly took it. Unfortunately, everytime I call retention, I feel like they note my account. I only have one hd set, but if I was able to get a 2nd hd tivo for free, I would probably get a 2nd set.

So I call again today after reading more of the success stories on this site and the guy I spoke to says if I want I can get the Hd tivo for free but he'd have to remove the superfan deal. I reminded him that my contract is up and I have been with D* almost ten years and have had ST just as long. He says while I am one of their best customers he can't do any better. I was very polite during the entire conversation.

Now he's noted my account again with the new offer. I feel like I can't get this offer no matter how many times I call. What am I to do? Should I just threaten to cancel ST, or directv altogether?

Also, I've noticed that the csr's laugh when you mention internet forums. Anyone else have the same experience?


----------



## AstroDad

Ask for the deal we got, if they so no, then cancel Sunday Ticket. You can always call back and add it again before the season.


----------



## camcollect

I sure you all are aware, but just in case. the FREE DVR is actually a lease, you dont own it.


----------



## AstroDad

camcollect said:


> I sure you all are aware, but just in case. the FREE DVR is actually a lease, you dont own it.


Unless you have been with DirecTV for a very long time and have lifetime on your DirecTiVo or only have one receiver (and thus no mirroring charge)this doesn't make much difference. You are getting the use of a machine for the same $5 as whichever receiver you replace for $0 up front.

In fact, the fact they are leased could be seen as a positive since as soon as the hard drive goes bad you just make a phone call and they will replace it. Unfortunately, before too much longer they will be replacing them with HR20s I imagine, but at the rate hard drive prices are dropping I am not worried about shelling out a few buck for a new drive every few years.


----------



## Dilerium

I called D* retention today and spoke to a nice person named Jessica. The call was answered by her (an actual human) on the first ring -- no menus, voice prompts or anything.

I told her that a DishNet salesperson is going around my town signing people up. He's giving away HD DVR's for free and installing, etc. I know people who have dropped D* for Dish. All of these statements are true. I told Jessica that I didn't want to drop D*, but that I was seriously considering making the jump. I told her that I wanted an HD DVR and HD service. If DirecTV wouldn't do it, Dish would. The entire conversation was very polite and Jessica seemed to know her stuff. She got me an HD TiVo for the $19.95 s/h. Then, she waived the $9.95 HD service charge for four months and gave me a $20 discount for six months. After all the discounts have expired, my total bill will only increase ten bucks. Also by then, the Austin locals will be on the satellite and the new DVR will be available. The only drawback is that I now have a 2-year commitment.

All-in-all, I'm satisfied. The TiVo and and the triple LNB will be installed on Thursday, just two days away.


----------



## 5 ACES

Called customer retention, asked them if I could get an HD Tivo, told the lady on the phone I subscribe to NFL Sunday Ticket and asked her what offer she could give me. She gave me the unit for free, waived the shipping charge of $19.95 and threw in the HD package for free for three months. I dropped the phone in disbelief that getting one of these units for free was just that easy. No BS, no threats, no lying. Tell the truth of the matter and odds are that you'll be getting one in no time flat.
Also, you DO NOT need to lease the unit if you have been with Directv for awhile. She said that I was "Grandfathered" in and the leasing of equipment did not apply.


----------



## RexB

Woot! Thanks for this info. On the first try, I got a great CSR at 800-824-0739 and am scheduled to install tomorrow:

HR10-250, new 3-LNB dish, Installation all for $19.95 + $9.95 HD monthly + 2 year commitment.

I am currently slumming with SD, already had ST, and am looking forward to seeing the sweat on Larry Johnson's face (Go Chiefs!).


----------



## newsposter

i disagree with the grandfathering....no way a free receiver today from directv is owned...sorry you got bad info. Heck when i got my own from newegg and tried to activate it they said leased and that wasnt even thru dtv


----------



## badger23

Because of this thread, I gave retention a call. I got the same deal everyone else got. The person on the phone tried to say this wasn't a deal, but that she'd work with me. Offered me $200 off, but mention of Dish, and she puts me on hold to come back for an offer of a free DVR.

I'll be a first time Tivo user...believe that??? Hey, I don't have a land-based phone line, but do have a wireless router close by my TV. I don't need the phone, right?


----------



## Martin Tupper

You will need a land line to activate the receiver.


----------



## redram38

snooplives said:


> I called D* about two weeks ago and after asking for the deal a lot of you guys got they gave me superfan and offered to take $150 off a HD tivo. I know superfan is a $99 'value' but I think it is overpriced. I begrudgingly took it. Unfortunately, everytime I call retention, I feel like they note my account. I only have one hd set, but if I was able to get a 2nd hd tivo for free, I would probably get a 2nd set.
> 
> So I call again today after reading more of the success stories on this site and the guy I spoke to says if I want I can get the Hd tivo for free but he'd have to remove the superfan deal. I reminded him that my contract is up and I have been with D* almost ten years and have had ST just as long. He says while I am one of their best customers he can't do any better. I was very polite during the entire conversation.
> 
> Now he's noted my account again with the new offer. I feel like I can't get this offer no matter how many times I call. What am I to do? Should I just threaten to cancel ST, or directv altogether?
> 
> Also, I've noticed that the csr's laugh when you mention internet forums. Anyone else have the same experience?


What would concern me about this is were they casing your place to maybe come back later and take everything you own. They may have been looking for alarms, wires, and merch they can steal. If my installer tried this crap I would have kicked his tail out on his rear and call DTV right away. I would report this not only to DTV but to you local police as well. It never hurts to be safe. Man reading this really pisses me off. Those guys are up tp something. I am had 2 installs inside of a year and not once did the installer do this. Hope I am overreacting but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Leila

I get the feeling that DirecTV is trying to get rid of the remaining inventory
of the HR10 HD DVRs.  

Earlier this morning, I called them and all I said was "I'd like to know if I can get
a free HDigh-Def DVR?" The rep immediatly said "of course" and proceeded to
order one for me. I agreed to have the $20 shipping added to my account and
the customary 2-year commitment. He also scheduled a technician to come out
and run an additional wire for the OTA antenna. 

He also mentioned a few other things... 

(1) the new HR20 won't be out until October at the earliest

(2) the may be an upgrade fee if I want to upgrade to the HR20 later

(3) the HR10 HD DVR will be a leased unit and I may not modify 
it by adding a bigger drive...

He also said that the retail store should get the new HR20 first. If I want to 
upgrade as soon as possible, I should just go ahead and buy it from places like
BestBuy or Circuit City. He left notes in my account saying that DirecTV will 
reimburse me the difference between the HR20 prices paid and the DirecTV
upgrade fee. For example, if BestBuy sells the HR20 for $600 and the DirecTV
HR20 upgrade fee is $200, I will get the $400 credited to my account. Just to
make sure, I called back and spoke with another rep who confirmed the first
rep did indeed make those notes in my account.


----------



## vader14

just tried to call and asked what the best deal i could get on a hd dvr. he came back with the 399 price. told him that was more than i wanted to pay and he offered me 200 off and 10 of my bill for a year. told him that was still too much. he said that was the best he could do at this time. no mention of 2 year commitment since i am not on any commitment now. guess i will try again another day.


----------



## fajoza45

Ok everyone,, here is what I received from DTV. I would tell the entire story but I attempted twice and it was erased. I will write it if anyone is intered..

2 HR10-250 --- Free
6 months of Showtime -- Free
6 months of HBO --- $2 a month
4 months of HD --- Free
3 months of Stars --- Free
6 months of $5 off my base package
Free NFL ticket superfan
Free 5 Lnb dish 
Free installation..


----------



## spiffy

My SAT-T60 died, and was told by Level 2 Tech Support that I'd need a replacement. I asked very nicely if I could get the HD version instead, and was told I needed to pay $399 for it -- but a refurb SD w/ Tivo interface would be $19.99. I was also told that I was one of their "best customers" (even though I'm practically late every month paying my $100+ bills); but apparently not good enough to get the HD deals that everyone here seem to be getting.


----------



## dishrich

badger23 said:


> Hey, I don't have a land-based phone line, but do have a wireless router close by my TV. I don't need the phone, right?


Just take it to someone's house that does & do the 2 initial setup calls & you're good to go. (you don't need it hooked to a dish to do this)


----------



## fajoza45

spiffy said:


> My SAT-T60 died, and was told by Level 2 Tech Support that I'd need a replacement. I asked very nicely if I could get the HD version instead, and was told I needed to pay $399 for it -- but a refurb SD w/ Tivo interface would be $19.99. I was also told that I was one of their "best customers" (even though I'm practically late every month paying my $100+ bills); but apparently not good enough to get the HD deals that everyone here seem to be getting.


just tell them that you are considering cable or dish and you'll see what they are willing to do. They will give you the receiver it seems like they want to get rid of them, since the new HR 20's are coming out in several months.


----------



## spiffy

I hate going the Customer Retention route -- if the equipement is going to be considered leased anyway, and they're trying to get rid of the R10's, AND we have to pay a monthly lease fee anyway, I don't see why they can't just be honest and give us the DTivo and be done with it. Having to do all these song & dance when in the end D* is just going to take the hardware back just seem rediculous to me.

I think I even told the Level 2 Tech Support that I want the HD version because I'm thinking about upgrading to a HD package (even though I'm more interested in the increased capacity in SD recording the HR10-250 offers), but she didn't budge. I might have made the fatal error in telling the TS that the Tivo interface is really important to me...


----------



## juc

After sucessfully taking advantage of this offer (after about 6 calls!) I received a letter the other day detailing the agreement. It noted the free HD DVR for only the cost of shipping. It went through the usual agreement language as well. One thing it did not mention at all was a requirement to maintain Sunday Ticket. This was great news as I had planned on cancelling ST anyway once i was connected (install is this saturday). Anyway, when i was cruising around on D* site I wanted to see if I was billed yet for ST--which i was. Surprisingly-it showed me as being subscribed to Superfan as well. Now-when i finally got my great deal I didn't push my luck and ask for free SF or order it on top of my package. In fact, a week ago when I checked, SF did not show in my bill but ST did. But yesterday when I checked--SF was listed as being free. It seems they gave it to me for free afterall without me even asking or them telling me they would! SO-i might end up keeping ST and SF in the end. What a deal.
JUC


----------



## Playdoh

After 6, maybe 7 calls, I can get no better than the $399 w/$200 knocked off "deal". I had ST for 4 years (just cancelled a couple of months ago), and have had HD and Premier for 5 years now.

It might be a regional thing? I really don't like that it's so hit or miss...


----------



## stiffi

spiffy said:


> . I might have made the fatal error in telling the TS that the Tivo interface is really important to me...


I made a point of asking for Tivo. I actually got quite testy because the CSR kept telling me the H10-250 was NOT a Tivo. "It's a DVR" they kept saying. Retention finally admitted to me in an email that the unit did indeed run Tivo software. This deception was my main point of contention as to why I deserved the free deal. They gave it to me then.


----------



## newsposter

stiffi that's funny..i'd say go to the (whatever web page) and look at the unopened boxes


----------



## sloan

Ok , today July 13th , I called. Got "Cody".

I didn't lie, or anything, I was just like "I'm inquiring about the free HD DVR".

He was like "We know its all over the internet".

What they did was max out my credit ability, and it was:
+$399 receiver
-$250 credit
-$120 ($10 credit per month over 12 months)
------------
$29 for the HD DVR.

Other Info:
Sunday Ticket was not mandatory for me to add.
4 months free Hi Def.
Receiver is leased.

My "state of being" before calling:
I was Not a previous Sunday Ticket (ST) subscriber.
I'm a 5+ year subscriber. 5 stars (or whatever the max is).
And never have defaulted on my account.



PS
They "tag" people, so they know if you are calling back a 2nd 3rd time.



My advise is to call, and inquire. And to not be a butthole about it.
And if/when they offer something, it'll either be acceptable or not acceptable to you.

But I'm pretty happy. I got the unit, <$50... and I didn't have to get the ST.


----------



## cp1966

I finally got the deal, after about 4 or 5 times of calling, the cutie pie with the sweet southern drawl at first offered me what I was offered the first time; $200 off. Then she said she would check to see if there were other promos available.

Since I have been a great customer with an excellent payment record (auto pay) she agreed to do an instant rebate and give me the HR10-250, new dish, & install for $19.95 plus tax.

I said "sounds good, sign me up!"

I have never had ST or SF or Extra Innings or Center Ice. Being a hockey fanatic, I might get that in the spring.


----------



## Kenwood

Question:

*What do I do if I do not live at the address on my D* acct?*

I moved a year ago (from Los Angeles to Phoenix), but never told D* so I could keep my LA/NY feeds (thru waivers from all 4 majors in 1996) as well as watch the Lakers and Dodgers games.  We get a paperless email bill and pay online each month. I'm getting a HDTV in a couple weeks and currently have the SAT T-60.

I've been a D* and NFL ST customer since 1996. I haven't been under any contract since 1998 and never ask or got anything free from D*. It since like D* will want to ship to an LA address I no longer live at.

What are my options?


----------



## PatNOregon

Well as someone else posted before, this is why I LOVE this message board!

I was going to call to schedule my move from Oregon to AZ, and was already going to have to deal with a 2-yr resub.
I've been with DTV 5+ years, MLB every year, never had NFL, and pay about $70/month.

Called the number posted here, first ring answer (that was a first!)

Talked to a lady that sounded like my Grandma and she was very nice, told her I was interested in getting HD setup as part of my move.

After some issues with thier systems (this happens every time I call), we settled on the following.

HR10-250 Free (lease of course)
Shipping/Handling Free
5 (FIVE) LNB Dish + 8x8 Switch will be Installed at my new place
4 Months of HD Free
and if I pull the trigger on NFL ST, they will give me the SuperFan for Free!

I'm pretty happy with it, I will finally have an HD Tivo to watch on my Sony 50A10. I could have asked for more ($20 Credit for 6 months) like some folks have gotten but why be greedy.  

Odd how some people need to really work to get this (4+ calls) maybe I just got lucky on the first try. Again this board proves why its so damn awesome!


----------



## mdh333

Just got my free HR10-250 installed.

I did add Sunday Ticket to my account in the process of asking. I never find it worth the amount it costs, but I do like to have it when I'm around on a Sunday, and was willing to add it for the free DVR.

Sunday Ticket - $229
SuperFan - free (didn't ask)
OTA antenna - free (had to ask)
HR10-250 - $19.95 (shipping)
Install - free

Not too bad, I'll take it.


----------



## Chandler Mike

PatNOregon said:


> Well as someone else posted before, this is why I LOVE this message board!
> 
> I was going to call to schedule my move from Oregon to AZ, and was already going to have to deal with a 2-yr resub.
> I've been with DTV 5+ years, MLB every year, never had NFL, and pay about $70/month.
> 
> Called the number posted here, first ring answer (that was a first!)
> 
> Talked to a lady that sounded like my Grandma and she was very nice, told her I was interested in getting HD setup as part of my move.
> 
> After some issues with thier systems (this happens every time I call), we settled on the following.
> 
> HR10-250 Free (lease of course)
> Shipping/Handling Free
> 5 (FIVE) LNB Dish + 8x8 Switch will be Installed at my new place
> 4 Months of HD Free
> and if I pull the trigger on NFL ST, they will give me the SuperFan for Free!
> 
> I'm pretty happy with it, I will finally have an HD Tivo to watch on my Sony 50A10. I could have asked for more ($20 Credit for 6 months) like some folks have gotten but why be greedy.
> 
> Odd how some people need to really work to get this (4+ calls) maybe I just got lucky on the first try. Again this board proves why its so damn awesome!


I think I got the same lady...either that, or she was 40 years old and a heavy smoker...but she sounded like a grandma.

Anyways, basically got the same deal, but no HD free...I got Superfan free however.


----------



## holyroman

I just got the hook up too.

called the rentention line straight away. I told them i was looking to upgrade my reciever to HD. she looked up my account (i have been with them for 3 years nothing but total choice plus) she asked me if i wanted the hddvr reciever.
she didnt push for any programming or anything

funny thing is she kept telling that she was telling her customers tocall back in august and get the mpeg4 reciever otherwise i would have to upgrade my unit which she couldnt guarinty would be free.
but she alluded to the fact that it might be because i will have to have it to get my locals.

she also gave me showtime hd for 6 months stars for 3 months.
10.00 discount for a year (hd-programming) and 5.00 discount for another 6 months.

It was so easy. thanks guys


----------



## cp1966

Several people are posting that there is a "lease" monthly fee. I am under the impression that there is no "fee" other than the $5.00 mirror fee for each receiver. I currently have a total of 4 right now, so I pay $15 (3 extra recvrs x 5) on top of my monthly service fee, and a flat monthly fee of $5.99 for Tivo service (regardless of how many Tivos).

There was no mention of a monthly lease fee when I got the HR10-250 for S&H.


----------



## LlamaLarry

cp1966 said:


> Several people are posting that there is a "lease" monthly fee. I am under the impression that there is no "fee" other than the $5.00 mirror fee for each receiver.


Well, close. If the receiver is leased there is no mirror fee, just a lease fee. If the receiver is owned there is no lease fee, only a mirror fee. I believe that the fees are the same price, which likely adds to the confusion on CSR and consumer end.

My only question is that mirror fees are $FEE x (#owned_receivers - 1). Does the same formula hold true for leases?


----------



## vtfan99

cp1966 said:


> Several people are posting that there is a "lease" monthly fee. I am under the impression that there is no "fee" other than the $5.00 mirror fee for each receiver. I currently have a total of 4 right now, so I pay $15 (3 extra recvrs x 5) on top of my monthly service fee, and a flat monthly fee of $5.99 for Tivo service (regardless of how many Tivos).
> 
> There was no mention of a monthly lease fee when I got the HR10-250 for S&H.


With the old system of "owned" receivers, there was a mirroring fee. Now, with the "lease" system, this fee has become the lease fee. Its the same fee...just with a nifty new name


----------



## kiddk1

keep trying guys, I called a few days ago, i am a longtime customer 8 yrs on their "a" list I have had sunday ticket for 3 years already, I just got off the free 6 month hbo showtime promotion last month. I was offered this:

Free HD DVR
Free showtime for 6 months
Free starz for 3 months
Free 3 months of HD programming
My choice of free credit of 1 months billing for nfl sunday ticket(I am billed in 4 payments) or free espn superfan
Free delivery and installation.

I saw this offer on fatwallet after a member got it and called retention directly 800-824-0739 and got the deal I told them my friend got the same deal and I wanted it also. They do make you sign a 2 year contract.
Good luck
LINK to Fatwallet discussion


----------



## 94SupraTT

I already got a HD-Tivo from them last December. I am going to call tomorrow and see if I can get a free one. I bought another HDTV last month and would like to be able to record HD on it as well.


----------



## drew2k

vtfan99 said:


> With the old system of "owned" receivers, there was a mirroring fee. Now, with the "lease" system, this fee has become the lease fee. Its the same fee...just with a nifty new name


With one huge dfference though: There is no state sales tax on the mirror fee. From everything I've read on the forums, now that it's a "lease", DirecTV collects sales tax on the lease fee for most states.

Edited to add: Check out this thread: Why is 8% state sales tax added to lease fee but not mirroring fee?


----------



## kiddk1

I forgot to add that they stated when they switch over to the mpeg 4 receiver in sept I will get that also.


----------



## 94SupraTT

Called today and got a free HD-Tivo! :up: :up: :up: 

I simply told the rep I was considering cancelling my NFL Sunday Ticket Package and asked if they had any incentive for me to stay. I told her I was looking for a free HD-Tivo. She said "you are in luck, we are giving those away for free as an incentive for NFL-ST subscribers to stay subscribers". All I had to pay was shipping! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Alabaster Jones

My Directv factoids:

9+ yr subscriber
Total choice plus all of the movie channels
Sports Pak
NHL Center Ice
Auto-Bill Pay
2 Dtivos
1 Hi-Def Receiver - NonTivo

Answered on the first ring. Told her I was thinking of switching from Center Ice to Sunday Ticket, but I wanted a Hi-Def Tivo to replace my current Hi-Def Receiver.

Her first offer was Free Super Fan for Free and the 10-250 would be $399. I said that was too high.

She said "let me see what I can do" and went away for about ten minutes. She came back and said, "You are pretty much the perfect DTV customer and we can certainly help out."

The results were:

10-250 Free
Shipping & Install Free
Super Fan Free
Sunday Ticket $209

So I will drop the Center Ice package, pay a little more for the football and ended up with a free Hi-Def Tivo in the deal.

I had just gotten the Hi-Def NonTivo Receiver for free from DTV in January and I asked them if they wanted it back and they said that I could keep it.

Its being installed on Monday and I am happy. Maybe somebody up there really does love me!


----------



## vader14

Just tried to call again. i had called 2 days earlier and she quoted me the same offering after seeing what i was offered on the first call. $199 for hd dvr and 10 off a month for a year. asked her about any promos for the hd dvr and she said that was all she could offer. i asked about adding sunday ticket and she said there was nothing she could do. i've had directv for 3+ years and i'm no longer on any commintment.


----------



## bigmixx

vader14 said:


> Just tried to call again. i had called 2 days earlier and she quoted me the same offering after seeing what i was offered on the first call. $199 for hd dvr and 10 off a month for a year. asked her about any promos for the hd dvr and she said that was all she could offer. i asked about adding sunday ticket and she said there was nothing she could do. i've had directv for 3+ years and i'm no longer on any commintment.


Keep trying. You'll get it. A lot of people, including me got it on the first call.


----------



## kiddk1

call retention directly 800-824-0739


----------



## Leila

Now I actually have confirmation that DirecTV is trying really hard to get rid 
of the HD DirecTivo DVRs....

I called them last week and got a free HD DVR. The installer is scheduled to
come to my home in a week or so.

Today I called DirecTV again and told them I wanted to upgrade one of my other
SD DirecTivo DVRs to the HD DVR. She looked at my account and saw that I was
already scheduled for the first free HD DVR install. After a couple of minutes, she
came back and told me she has changed it to *two* free HD DVRs. Same deal as
before, I'll just have to pay for the 20 bucks for shipping.

I wonder if I should press my luck and call back tomorrow and change that to
three free HD DVRs....  My other TVs are all non-HDTV, but doesn't hurt to use
the free HD DVR as a SD DVR with 250GB hard drives....


----------



## kiddk1

Leila said:


> Now I actually have confirmation that DirecTV is trying really hard to get rid
> of the HD DirecTivo DVRs....
> 
> I called them last week and got a free HD DVR. The installer is scheduled to
> come to my home in a week or so.
> 
> Today I called DirecTV again and told them I wanted to upgrade one of my other
> SD DirecTivo DVRs to the HD DVR. She looked at my account and saw that I was
> already scheduled for the first free HD DVR install. After a couple of minutes, she
> came back and told me she has changed it to *two* free HD DVRs. Same deal as
> before, I'll just have to pay for the 20 bucks for shipping.
> 
> I wonder if I should press my luck and call back tomorrow and change that to
> three free HD DVRs....  My other TVs are all non-HDTV, but doesn't hurt to use
> the free HD DVR as a SD DVR with 250GB hard drives....


dude it cant hurt keep trying until they say no. I should try also, are you saying I can hook up an HD Tivo in place of my standard dvr even if the tv is not an HD tv?


----------



## vader14

i've called the retention number twice and no luck. like i said earlier, she read the offer from her screen that i was given on my first call and would not budge. i even told her i saw posts online about people getting free for shipping. even asked if i was still under commitment which i have not been for almost a year and a half.


----------



## mgmrick

Called the retention line to get 1 of these free hd tivos this is going to be my third call the best deal 200 dollars off 399 price so far. Been with dtv almost since day 1, always paid on time 125 dollar bill per month no nfl package

Retention(young male): Great I see your 1 of our best custmors what can we do for you today?

Me : Dish network was around today with an offer for a free hd dvr. How about a deal on a hd tivo?

Retention: Yeh I can do that just for you ...200 dollars of our price of 399

Me : That the best you can do? I am no longer under contract and 1 of your best custmors since day 1? I have read on line of custmors getting 1 of these for free just shipping cost

Retentions: says no such deal
Online posters are all liars
This forum is not a dtv forum

Me: So all these post I read are liars? 

Retentions: Tell you what I will do for you ...free hd for 6 months. That will save you 60 dollars and with the 200 dollars that means 260 off.

Me : Well lets see here all posters online are liars and my brother and cousin are liars also? ( I am grabbing at straws here now as it looks like a no again).

Retentions: What do you mean?

Me: Besides the online posters I know first hand my brother and cousin just got these hd tivos for free with just 19.95 shipping cost. What is wrong with my account...paid on time every month 125 per month. I just don't understand.

30 second pause.......

Retentions: Well I don't know your relatives situations I don't know how they got these hd tivos for free. 

pause 30 seconds...

Retnetion: Can I set you up with this hd tivo?

Me: No....I am going to have to look at my options...

Pause 30 seconds.....

Retentions: Well what's it going to take... free hd tivo with just shipping cost"

Me: Yes.........

Retentions: Ok ....let me set it up for you...Don't tell anyone about this deal...1 time deal this time only. I can have it installed for you next saturday would that be ok?

Wow I got it ..................


----------



## aclure

I just called to cancel Sunday Ticket and got:

Free HD DVR (no shipping chg)
6 mos HBO
and Superfan

All installed free of charge.


----------



## juc

Well, after finally getting this awesome deal I had the installer come out on Saturday...no line of sight. I can get the 101 but that's all. I'm waiting for a second opinion before I start cutting down some trees (I live on a hill looking into a forest). It would be so much easier if they would just installed it in the best location and let me pick and choose the trees to cut down one by one but they said they won't even install it unless they knew I would get a signal....here's hoping. I was so looking forward to a HD DVR!
JUC


----------



## sloan

If you have a single round dish... you can do some math to figure out where the other satellites are.

Using

Circumference(C) = 2 Pi r(adius)

Let's say you have a 30ft piece of rope. Attach one end to the pole (aka at your dish).
You now have a circle around your dish of 30 feet.

The C of that circle will be about 188.5 feet. (2 * 30 * Pi)
Ok... now the degrees difference between 101 and 119 is ... about 20degrees (for *my * site, you'll have to check the numbers yourself)

20 degrees of a 360 degree circle is 1/18th or .05556
If I multiply that by the C (188.5) by this number, I get around 10.5 feet.

Put the rope directly under the arm of the round dish. Mark the spot (the non dish side of the rope)
Now measure about 10.5 feet...as your tug on the rope and walk clockwise (from a top view). Aka, you're going "around the rosy" or along the C of the circle 10.5 feet.

Mark the spot. Go back to the dish.... and look over the pole to your new spot.

This will get you close to where your 119 satellite is.

I would NOT suggest this method.. using the arm under a 3lnb dish. You'll rack your mind figuring that out. 
This is way I always keep a 18" round dish handy. 
That arm pointing right at the 101 sat is worth $1million sometimes.
Once I find the 101 sat, I can find all the others. And find the sweet spot.

the last hint I'll give is that the signal "comes in alot higher" than you think by looking at the dish, depending on where you are in the country.

..


----------



## AstroDad

juc said:


> Well, after finally getting this awesome deal I had the installer come out on Saturday...no line of sight. I can get the 101 but that's all. I'm waiting for a second opinion before I start cutting down some trees (I live on a hill looking into a forest). It would be so much easier if they would just installed it in the best location and let me pick and choose the trees to cut down one by one but they said they won't even install it unless they knew I would get a signal....here's hoping. I was so looking forward to a HD DVR!
> JUC


So what if you can't get a signal? Can you get OTA? You'll be watching that 95% of the time anyway.


----------



## newsposter

they wont install the HDtivo unless you can see everything..i had a problem with that last year and even after i offered to sign a waiver about the 119, they just got in a week long pissing match with me..finally i *****ed to dtv and got a 250 credit and a whole bunch of other stuff to install it myself for virtually free

ironwood sucks!!!!!!!!


----------



## juc

No OTA for me unfortunately. I was even excited because i qualified for DNS HD Locals. Hmm, I 'll keep trying and hope if they won't install the 3 LNB dish they will try the multiple dish routes and if not maybe they will let me install it myself. We'll see I guess. 
JUC


----------



## blackjackz

So after getting this deal, I had my install scheduled for today. I had to take the day off so I could be home for them.

Then I get a phone call this morning, they did not get their shipment of receivers in, so they have to reschedule. 

Waste of a day off for me.


----------



## LlamaLarry

blackjackz said:


> Waste of a day off for me.


Call retention and see if they throw you a bone. Calling you day of to let you know that they were out of stock is dumb. They knew the shipment did not come in *yesterday* at the latest. They knew that they would not be able to fulfill the next day's orders at that time.


----------



## dimented

What are the odds of a new customer getting this? I just signed up this month but would like a second HD Tivo for the theater room that should be done shortly. Anything I could say to them that would provoke getting a free one?


----------



## Steve Scherrer

My set up is as follows: 

I have a standard def. tv and a projector/screen in my tv room.

I have an HD LCD panel in my bathroom over the tub.

I have an 3lnb dish, running HDTV to an RCA HD receiver that outputs D* with HD content to my LCD panel upstairs, my projector and my std. def tv.

I also have a std. def. D* tivo that outputs to my projector and to my std. def. tv.

The reason for the separate boxes--I want to be able to watch separate channels upstairs and downstairs. So if my wife is in the bath watching tv, I can watch whatever I want downstairs on the tv or projector.

My tivo is on the fritz right now--freezes at least once per day, so I am thinking of upgrading to the HD Tivo, but I am unsure where that puts me, in terms of cost.

1. I already pay the $9.99 HD fee, would I have to pay that again for the second receiver? Or just the Tivo fee? With two D* receivers, would I also have to pay the second receiver lease fee? It's a bit confusing...

2. Could I get away with dumping my non-tivo HD receiver, and just going with the HD Tivo? I know that E* has a DVR that allows output to two separate tvs, one std. def, the other HD--does the HR10 allow that?

3. Does the HR10 have RF remote control capability, or is it just IR-based. The RCA HD receiver we have now has an RF antenna so we can use it upstairs in the bathroom on the receiver downstairs.

4. I know that people are getting the HR10 free with the Sunday ticket offer--anyone get it free without Sunday ticket?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## innocentfreak

Hmm tempted to try for this but I don't have HD and no plans in the immediate future. I would love to get another Tivo installed for one of the living room. I was told by an installer that with the HD dishes you can't run multiple splitters inline since they have to be powered. Is this correct?

Currently I have four lines run into my bedroom off a full 3x8 splitter. Then off two of those lines in the bedroom I have a 2x4 splitter so basicly 3 Tivo receivers in the bedroom using 4 main lines and a splitter. One of the installers told me I wouldn't be able to keep this setup if I went to HD and the 5LNB dish.


----------



## Steve Scherrer

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone on these boards (and over at AVS Forum) for doing this before me (but showing it could be done).

Just got off the phone with D* customer retention, and they are installing an HR10-250 to replace my Hughes std. DVR for FREE, with free installation, and without having to buy the football package (which they tried to get me to buy, but I declined).

Pretty happy with D* right now.


----------



## shendley

I'm a five year dtv, sunday ticket subscriber. I saw this thread and called retention. All I said was that I was thinking of upgrading to HD and had heard about an offer for a free HDDVR connected with the Sunday Ticket. The dtv person immediately told me that, yes, there was such an offer and proceeded to offer me
1) Free HDDVR, 2) Free 5lnb dish, 3) Free OTA antenna, 4) Free Shipping and Installation including the DVR, dish and antenna and running an extra line into my living room where I plan to move my old tivo, 5) $10 off each bill for the next 12 mos., 6) $4.99 for the HD package for 6 mos., and 7) Free Showtime for 6 mos. She just kept adding stuff to the offer without any pressure from me at all. I asked her about free Superfan but she insisted that she could give me the free HDDVR offer or the free Superfan, but not both. I also asked her about getting the HD package for free for the first six months, but she said that was for new customers only. I don't know if I could have gotten these two extra things if I had hassled her more, but I was so happy with the deal she was giving me I just let it slide. At the close of the phone call she thanked me for continuing to subscribe to the Sunday ticket and DTV. The installer is supposed to be out next Tuesday! This was way easier that I thought it would be!


----------



## kiddk1

yes you can get superfan with the HD dvr, I was offered it or 1 months credit on sunday ticket, I also got 4 months of HD programming free but you got the $10.00 credit for a year I did not.


----------



## goku4658

is it possible to get in on this deal as a new subscriber?


----------



## kshoz

2nd call to retention...... 2nd time they turned me down. The best I've gotten so far is $200 for a HR10-250 and a 2 year commit. 

I really don't want to go back to dish....... please talk me down off the ledge.

?


----------



## innocentfreak

Second attempt and no go since I don't have Sunday Ticket. The best offer was the HD -DVR for 146.00 after waiving one of the fees and a $20 credit over 6 months. So much for being one of their best customers.


----------



## vtfan99

kshoz said:


> 2nd call to retention...... 2nd time they turned me down. The best I've gotten so far is $200 for a HR10-250 and a 2 year commit.
> 
> I really don't want to go back to dish....... please talk me down off the ledge.
> 
> ?





innocentfreak said:


> Second attempt and no go since I don't have Sunday Ticket. The best offer was the HD -DVR for 146.00 after waiving one of the fees and a $20 credit over 6 months. So much for being one of their best customers.


All I can say is....call again. It took me four calls over about three days. Not once did I demand anything or threaten to leave. The fourth call I didn't "ask" about anything...I simply stated that "I called to take advantage of the HD DVR blowout special". The response was..."sure, give me a minute to get you set up for that".

Keep trying


----------



## innocentfreak

vtfan99 said:


> All I can say is....call again. It took me four calls over about three days. Not once did I demand anything or threaten to leave. The fourth call I didn't "ask" about anything...I simply stated that "I called to take advantage of the HD DVR blowout special". The response was..."sure, give me a minute to get you set up for that".
> 
> Keep trying


Yeah I will. I called again for a third time and no go. Each time I have said I am calling regarding the free hd dvr or the HD dvr blowout special. They all act like they have no idea what I am talking about. Only one said I would qualify if I had ST.


----------



## Steve Scherrer

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah I will. I called again for a third time and no go. Each time I have said I am calling regarding the free hd dvr or the HD dvr blowout special. They all act like they have no idea what I am talking about. Only one said I would qualify if I had ST.


When I called, I just said, "I have been a pretty good Directv subscriber for almost 7 years, my std. PVR is acting up and I want to replace it, but since I already get the HD Package through another receiver, I thought I should replace it with the HD DVR. So I was inquiring whether I can get a free HD DVR to replace my old std. one that doesn't work anymore."

She put me on hold for a few seconds, came back and asked if I was a football fan--so I played dumb and asked what the package was they were offering, whereupon she told me about the free HD DVR with ST. I said, "Ummm, no, sorry not really interested."

She put me on hold again for a few seconds and then said, "Sure we can do that for you."

My jaw about hit the floor.

By the way, it was my first call to retention (second call to D*--the first was to customer service the day before, when they offered me $399, plus shipping and installation, because I was such a good customer...)


----------



## kiddk1

I think they log your calls so they know how many times you have called. you may need to actually cancel a service if they will absolutely not give you anything.


----------



## tall1

kshoz said:


> 2nd call to retention...... 2nd time they turned me down. The best I've gotten so far is $200 for a HR10-250 and a 2 year commit.
> 
> I really don't want to go back to dish....... please talk me down off the ledge.
> 
> ?


And you didn't have to sub to ST? ST is $229 a year. Paying $200 for a HD-Tivo without having to sub to ST is a better deal than alot of folks get that do sub to ST.


----------



## kshoz

tall1 said:


> And you didn't have to sub to ST? ST is $229 a year. Paying $200 for a HD-Tivo without having to sub to ST is a better deal than alot of folks get that do sub to ST.


difference being that you get ST for $29. IF that was the offer..........

It seems that several people are getting the 'deal' w/o ST sub.


----------



## tall1

kshoz said:


> difference being that you get ST for $29. IF that was the offer..........
> 
> It seems that several people are getting the 'deal' w/o ST sub.


Several? I find that hard to believe and the rare person that got the free HD Tivo w/o ST caught lightning in a bottle. Rotsa ruck.


----------



## vtfan99

tall1 said:


> Several? I find that hard to believe and the rare person that got the free HD Tivo w/o ST caught lightning in a bottle. Rotsa ruck.


Many have gotten it w/o ST. I got it with ST...but then cancelled ST once it was installed.


----------



## briansk11

I got it without ST on the first call. I was suprised. Now I have two.


----------



## tall1

vtfan99 said:


> Many have gotten it w/o ST. I got it with ST...but then cancelled ST once it was installed.


And how do we know many have gotten it w/o ST? I suppose if you read it on the Internet it must be true. 

I am also planning to cancel ST once installed but the installer is waiting for a shipment of HR10s. My install is a week from Saturday, a full month after I ordered because they ran out.


----------



## jfuquay

I got the HR10-250 without any strings - just asked what D* could do to help me upgrade to HD and that's what the rep offered.

Unfortunately ... we never talked about getting the locals OTA, which is the only way in Dallas-Fort Worth, and the installer didn't bring an OTA antenna with him. so i rigged it up myself using my old antenna. I don't get my NBC affiliate, probably because their tower is the only one that isn't with all the others, but all the other stations are fine. If I can't get NBC with some fiddling I'll call and get their antenna. They want $45 to do that.


----------



## Dorv

jfuquay: Or you can just get a better antenna... I have fallen in love with the one I have now. I spent up to $130 on indoor antennas (my only option), and kept returning them. Then I found one at Radio Shack that I had heard really good things about (I didn't want to order it online, as its much harder to return then just walking into Best Buy/Radio Shack): Here it is:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...0587/ref=pd_bbs_2/104-1785906-6961517?ie=UTF8
I get everything now, when before I had problems getting anything.

Also, on a unrelated note... I was told when I got my free unit, that I would not be getting S/H credited. However, on my bill, it was credited! SWEET!!! So, getting the unit was a complete wash (Free that is). No real programming credits (other than the HD package for three months), but I'm ok with that.

I, for what its worth in this thread these days, already was a ST sub, and had no intentions of cancelling. I didn't get any help on the Superfan option that I had to get now that I have an HD receiver. Now I can watch my Redskins in glorious HD in Kansas. Ain't life grand?


----------



## retrodog

Well thanks for this info and reminder, even though I just stumbled upon this thread when searching for something else entirely. 

I just talked to The customer rep and she is sending me an HR10-250 with the dish and installation next Tuesday (between 1-5). And all of this for a mere cost of $19.95, with four free months of HD programming and 12 months of a $5 credit to offset the cost of the extra reciever. And no requirement for extra programming (other than HD). But alas, it's only a lease and I had to agree to a 2 year extension/contract/whatever. And she also claimed that I'd get a free upgrade to the new unit when it comes out this fall (or whenever she said). 

Thanks again for posting this to the OP cause I've been trying to weasle something like this out of them for a while.


----------



## Leila

My free HR10-250 HD DirecTivo DVRs are coming next week. The installer
is scheduled to come to my house and install them.

However, I received a strange letter from DirecTV today. It said DirecTV will
be sending me a new replacement HD receiver shortly. The new HD receiver
is supposed to allow me to receive "expanded HD programming".... !!!???

What's going on here? The letter even has a phone number for me to call
to schedul installation of the new HD receiver. 

Since the letter kept referring to it as the receiver, I'm assuming they're not
talking about the new HD DVR... or are they?

...very confused.......


----------



## newsposter

leila, a total guess here....but i think they were sending out plain HD receivers to replace you plain old SD receiver in markets where you get locals in HD (or will be able to shortly). These were unrequested swapouts. I forget all the details so hopefully someone else can fill in the gaps. 

I was half tempted to activated my old receiver just to get this...but it would have been greedy of me.


----------



## vtfan99

tall1 said:


> And how do we know many have gotten it w/o ST? I suppose if you read it on the Internet it must be true.
> 
> I am also planning to cancel ST once installed but the installer is waiting for a shipment of HR10s. My install is a week from Saturday, a full month after I ordered because they ran out.


Well...lets see...about 21 pages of posts...many of those posting say they got it w/o ST...so...many got it w/o ST. Is this scientific? No, but it gives a general idea that it isn't just a lucky few that got it w/o ST.


----------



## retrodog

tall1 said:


> Several? I find that hard to believe and the rare person that got the free HD Tivo w/o ST caught lightning in a bottle. Rotsa ruck.


Well I'll agree that I'm rare. All my life I've been told, "You are special and unique, just like everybody else." 

Anyway, while talking to the rep she told me that the unit was free with an ST deal. I just whined a little (actually not very much at all), told her that I didn't really like football, reminded her that I was spending $100/mth for programming already, and that I had been a customer since 96. She kept saying, "Let me see what I can do" and all the time kept giving me freebies.

I don't think it's so much like catching lightning in a bottle as it's just regular negotiations... with a whine.


----------



## tall1

retrodog said:


> Well I'll agree that I'm rare. All my life I've been told, "You are special and unique, just like everybody else."
> 
> Anyway, while talking to the rep she told me that the unit was free with an ST deal. I just whined a little (actually not very much at all), told her that I didn't really like football, reminded her that I was spending $100/mth for programming already, and that I had been a customer since 96. She kept saying, "Let me see what I can do" and all the time kept giving me freebies.
> 
> I don't think it's so much like catching lightning in a bottle as it's just regular negotiations... with a whine.


Well, being a customer for 10 years with an average spend of $1,200 a year certainly helps. But you are the rare customer and there are guys like me with less than a year on the service who can't understand why D* isn't giving them everything free. There are limits to how many credits they can offer a customer but I suspect your 10 year customer profile gives the CSR alot of latitude to lock you in for another 2 years.


----------



## vtfan99

I got the deal after 7 months as a customer...only subscribing to the basic package...no extras. Its all in who you talk to on the phone...and how persistant you are. The "lighting in a bottle" part is getting a friendly retention rep.


----------



## tall1

vtfan99 said:


> I got the deal after 7 months as a customer...only subscribing to the basic package...no extras. Its all in who you talk to on the phone...and how persistant you are. The "lighting in a bottle" part is getting a friendly retention rep.


My point exactly. Just because you caught lightning in a bottle doesn't mean EVERYONE will. There are just as many that post or don't post that do not get squat.


----------



## willardcpa

retrodog said:


> Well I'll agree that I'm rare. All my life I've been told, "You are special and unique, just like everybody else." ....


Yep, dog got to ride the "special bus", go to the "special classes", etc.


----------



## retrodog

willardcpa said:


> Yep, dog got to ride the "special bus", go to the "special classes", etc.


You only know that cause we were sitting together every day.


----------



## Galley_SimRacer

I called and said that it didn't make sense to shell out $400 for a non-MPEG-4 DVR. The CSR said I should just wait until the fall for the HR20. Gee thanks, for not offering me a free HD TiVo!


----------



## TreyS

I just called...twice. First time they offered me $399 with a $150 credit, then $10 off HD programming for 4 mos and also $10 off my package for 12 mos. I didn't take the deal, hung up and called right back. 

The second rep noted the above deal (was already in the system) and said he'd do another $50 credit off the HD Tivo, everything else stayed the same. I didn't take that one but he did say, before I hung up, that I was an A List customer and that the next guy might do another $20.

I'll wait until tomorrow and call back I guess, see if they can do a lil better like the others here have.

Also, I don't have the Sunday Ticket package. 

All in all, with the rebates and credits, it would be like $58.95. $220 out of pocket but $160 in credits.

Should I bite? Why should I buy the unit if I'm leasing it? Right?


----------



## ICMB

Well, I came home today to find my old hacked DSR6000 in a reboot loop, and even after some cooling it's not happy, so I called up retention and inquired about the offer. The first CR I talked to told me "nope, not for you, sorry." I called back an hour later, talked to a different one, and she said, "sure, yeah, let me set that up", so I can only repeat the advice to keep calling.


----------



## badger23

D* installer never showed on Friday. I called the retention dept back and very nicely told him I had taken off work and they didn't show. He offered to send someone out again and knock off one of my ST payments. Not bad.


----------



## babryan

Just wanted to urge persistence for those who are trying to get HR10-250 deals. After reading this tread I decided to call even though I don't have ST. I've been wanting an HD-DVR for months, but didn't get in under the freebies around the first of the year and decided that I wouldn't pay $499.00 for a lease upgrade. 

My first call was last Friday and I was told that HD-DVR would be $250.00 after a $150.00 credit, plus $10.00 programming credit for 12 months, Free HD programming for 4 months and Free Showtime and HBO for 6 months. Seemed like an OK deal but decided to wait a bit longer.

For curiosity sake I call Dish Saturday and was offered four rooms with one room being HD-DVR. Regular cost would be $199.99 lease upgrade fee, but they offered to wave that fee if I would sign up for 18 months programming. Thought about it and decided to hold off and check with DTV one more time.

Called DTV this morning and nicely explained offer from Dish, but indicated that I would prefer to stay with DTV. CS asked me to hold while she checked to see what she could do. When she came back online she offered HD-DVR for free, shipping for free and Installation for free. Plus HD programming for 4 months and HBO Showtime for $2.00 per month for 6 months.

Needless to say, but I agreed to the 24 month commitment and setup installation for 7/26.


----------



## kshoz

5th call to customer retention...... no improvement on initial offer of hr10-250 for $200 + shipping. 

I can get better equipment, more HD, etc. etc...... by switching to DISH. I've spent over 9 years with Directv, it's unfortunate.


----------



## babryan

kshoz said:


> 5th call to customer retention...... no improvement on initial offer of hr10-250 for $200 + shipping.
> 
> I can get better equipment, more HD, etc. etc...... by switching to DISH. I've spent over 9 years with Directv, it's unfortunate.


Honestly, I don't understand how some calls get results and others get no where. I must have read a dozen similar threads and have always been amazed as to how some get deals and some don't. In the past I've always been on the nothing end, but was happy to get somewhere this time.


----------



## darthfuzzy

Maybe the CSRs have a daily quota of "freebies".


----------



## innocentfreak

Nope no go again 4 time trying. I think I am done. I know several people at work took advantage. 

I told my father about it, but he said he didn't need another receiver even though he has ST. He definitely qualifies so I wonder if he took advantage of this if I could activate it on my account. It only matters that it gets activated right?


----------



## cp1966

Just had mine installed today. On my 60 inch Sony SXBR, the HD Discovery channel looks amazing. Too bad I had no more time in the day to watch more stuff.

For those that have not been able to get this deal, keep trying. I finally got it on my 5th call to Retention.


----------



## Steve Scherrer

kshoz said:


> 5th call to customer retention...... no improvement on initial offer of hr10-250 for $200 + shipping.
> 
> I can get better equipment, more HD, etc. etc...... by switching to DISH. I've spent over 9 years with Directv, it's unfortunate.


Perhaps it is how you state it. I didn't ask what the best offer they could give me was. I specifically asked for a "free HD DVR", and she gave it to me.


----------



## innersanctum

dmastro said:


> Just happened upon this thread in another forum. Since I just bought another HDTV, I've been on the lookout for a deal on a HR10-250 and I jumped on this.
> 
> I called directly to Customer Retention, not bothering to speak to frontline customer support, and asked them to search for an offer for free DVR with NFL Ticket subscription.
> 
> The CSR found it rather easily, and after switching screens a few times I ended up with the following deal.
> 
> Free HR10-250
> Free 5-LNB dish
> Free installation
> 
> I have to pay $20 shipping and extended my service commitment for two years, but that's a small issue for me, as I plan to stay with D* for a while.


I got a similar offer that you got when I was going to cancel my Sunday Ticket.

I got the install, Receiver/DVR, 3 months Showtime and 4 months of HD programming for free. They waived my $20 shipping costs and all I had to do was keep my NFL Sunday Ticket Package this year. I am also not on the hook if the DVR goes bad because it still belongs to DirecTV on a lease program.


----------



## mgmrick

Installer just left. No hd tivo....he is on his way to pick it from his supervisor. Why he came here first I don't know?

Only supervisor's are allowed to carry them on their trucks as it is an expensivie unit. Said he back in an hour


----------



## Leila

After the first installer missed the appointment, DirecTV sent out another
installer within 24 hours. 

He came to my house this afternoon with two spanking new HR10-250 DVRs.
I hooked up and activated the first one by myself, while the installer worked on
the new wires for the second one. An hour later, both new HD DVRs were set
up and ready to go. 

Obviously the software on bother were version 3.xxxx and I hope they get
updated to 6.3 soon... 

My only compalint is that the OTA HD reception is worse than my old Sony
HD/DirecTV receiver. From what I read, this is common... but still.....


----------



## dmastro

Leila said:


> *After the first installer missed the appointment, DirecTV sent out another
> installer within 24 hours*.
> 
> He came to my house this afternoon with two spanking new HR10-250 DVRs.
> I hooked up and activated the first one by myself, while the installer worked on
> the new wires for the second one. An hour later, both new HD DVRs were set
> up and ready to go.
> 
> Obviously the software on bother were version 3.xx and I hope they get
> updated to 6.3 soon...
> 
> My only compalint is that the OTA HD reception is worse than my old Sony
> HD/DirecTV receiver. From what I read, this is common... but still.....


Don't forget to call D* back and complain about the missed appointment. My installer called 1 hour into my window to tell me he didn't have the equipment (umm, he didn't know before hand?) Then he showed up the day before my rescheduled appointment and just gave the unit to my neighbor without my consent...

I got a $50 service credit from D* for my troubles.


----------



## Leila

dmastro said:


> Don't forget to call D* back and complain about the missed appointment.


A very nice agent named Cindy was able to send another installer out within 
24 hours. *(the strange thing was that the installer spoke almost no English
and I had to point out what I was saying on a small dictionary he was carrying!)*

She also gave me 6 months of free HBO and Showtime!!! Perfect for the
two free HD DVRs they just gave me... 

Althogh I would rather get cash, which is as good as money.... I figured
6 months of HBO & Showtime should be worth about $140, no?


----------



## cp1966

I found a gripe on the HR10-250; The program guide is very slow going from page to page.I tried to search this topic here but all I get is link after link of silly stuff. Any suggestions?


----------



## tivoboy

what do you mean you "found a gripe"

Wasn't all that detailed on the big sticker on the unit itself?

"this DVR is the slowest mtf DVR you will have EVER used! It won't want to record, it WON'T want to respond to commands from the remote. It won't move from screen to screen funny. If the Unit does not respond, do NOT call customer service, the unit is acting normally, this is not a malfunction this is a FEATURE!

*Expect an up update to the firmware for this unit sometime in 2008*


----------



## dhasselbacher

innocentfreak said:


> Nope no go again 4 time trying. I think I am done. I know several people at work took advantage.
> 
> I told my father about it, but he said he didn't need another receiver even though he has ST. He definitely qualifies so I wonder if he took advantage of this if I could activate it on my account. It only matters that it gets activated right?


I've made 3 calls into retention so far, and they still haven't offered me a free HR10-250. The offers are, however, getting better with each call. The following is an example of what they offered during my 3rd call yesterday:

Free H20 HD receiver, no charge to swap dish for 5 LNB HD dish, install off air antenna for free, new 5x8 multiswitch free, 4 months free HD, $10/month credit for 12 months, $10/month credit on HBO for 3 months, Showtime no charge for 3 months. Now if I could just get them to throw in the HR10-250 I would jump.


----------



## cp1966

Sorry TivoBoy, no such sticker. I thought I may have seen such a statement earlier in this post, but honestly I didnt feel like going thru 600 posts. 

I did try to "search" but the search was pretty lame; It returns the same posts over and over and had nothing to do with whatI was looking for.

I was hoping there was something that could be done to make it load up a little faster. Oh well, I want the HD so I will deal with it.


----------



## retrodog

Got mine installed last night. Seems to be working fine. The guide is slow as molasses in January though. What's up with that?


----------



## innocentfreak

retrodog said:


> Got mine installed last night. Seems to be working fine. The guide is slow as molasses in January though. What's up with that?


Don't forget besides it being slow for the first 48 hours or so while it updates the guide data it still has the old software before folders that was also slow. 6.3 is supposed to address this possibly if it ever comes.


----------



## tivoreno

Anyone here who signed up for NFLST able to get SuperFan for free?

BTW, after reading about the recent freebies, I convinced my neighbor to try for one. I gave him the retention number, told him to hang up if he gets a guy and to merely ask for a free HD-DVR. On his first and only call, he got the free HD DVR, a free OTA antenna, free installation, 6 mos SHO, and 3 mos HD package. He did have to pay $20 for shipping and make a 2 yr commitment.


----------



## cp1966

I changed the guide to list, and thats much better. I think the software version is 3.1, but Im not sure.


----------



## innocentfreak

The best I could do is for 79.99 which I am somewhat tempted to go for but I just hate paying for something I don't own. You would think for 180.00 a month in programming or so I could get a better offer. I had him notate the account because I am thinking about it.


----------



## homer316tx

I had not been checking this board lately, but saw this deal last night and gave it a shot. I got my first HR10-250 a little over a year ago on a similar upgrade deal. I called retention this time and asked about the free HD TIVO for NFLST subscribers, and reminded him I have had the ST for 6+ years. He told me that deal is only valid if I was cancelling the ST........so I told him I was cancelling and he offered the deal. He was even nice enough to wave my shipping charge, so I got one for $0. Went this afternoon and got a new Sharp AQUOS LCD for our bedroom.....Thanks for the tip guys!!!


----------



## nlayton

I have been watching this thread for about a month now and finally decided to give it a try. Works like a charm! I just asked for the free HD DVR with the NFLST subscription deal and they gave it to me right an way, no hassles, he knew immediatley what I was talking about!!! The CSR even claims that a flyer was sent to all NFLST subscribers telling them that they are eligable for the free DVR. Did anyone see this? The real kicker is they are installing it SUNDAY! 5 days from now! That is the fastest turn around I have ever gotten from DirecTV on an install. My first HD DVR install was 3 weeks out before I could get it.


----------



## Sknzfan

tivoreno said:


> Anyone here who signed up for NFLST able to get SuperFan for free?
> 
> BTW, after reading about the recent freebies, I convinced my neighbor to try for one. I gave him the retention number, told him to hang up if he gets a guy and to merely ask for a free HD-DVR. On his first and only call, he got the free HD DVR, a free OTA antenna, free installation, 6 mos SHO, and 3 mos HD package. He did have to pay $20 for shipping and make a 2 yr commitment.


I got it...and $20.00 off Premier Pkg for 6 mo.
Coming to Install TODAY !!!! all Free....oh yea...and since they messed my order up the First time(spose to Install this past Tues) I asked for a Standard DVR...(MY INSTALL) and it's being shipped my Via FED/EX ! Happy Camper !


----------



## brianhos

Has anyone had problems getting this who are NOT ST subscirbers? I would like to get a third HR10, but am not a current ST subscriber, however I am willing to subscribe. Is it worth my time to try and get this deal?

--B


----------



## LlamaLarry

Has anyone succeeded in getting more than 1 free? I saw someone got one free and one for $200; I would have taken an offer like that had it been offered and honestly did not think to push my luck.


----------



## twtcad

If I were to try this deal for the "free" HD-DVR and sign up for NFLST can I cancel the NFLST at any time? I don't care about sports and certainly would not want to pay an extra $50 a month for something I will not watch just to get the receiver. Just trying to get the best deal on equipment just like everybody else! Thanks


----------



## tall1

twtcad said:


> If I were to try this deal for the "free" HD-DVR and sign up for NFLST can I cancel the NFLST at any time? I don't care about sports and certainly would not want to pay an extra $50 a month for something I will not watch just to get the receiver. Just trying to get the best deal on equipment just like everybody else! Thanks


No one knows for sure. Folks have ordered the HR10-250, got it installed and cancelled ST without any problems so far. Now that I know I won't lose my HD DNS (I get FOX and CBS), that will be more than enough HD NFL for me so I am going to cancel ST after I get installed this Saturday. Good luck.


----------



## twtcad

tall1 said:


> No one knows for sure. Folks have ordered the HR10-250, got it installed and cancelled ST without any problems so far. Now that I know I won't lose my HD DNS (I get FOX and CBS), that will be more than enough HD NFL for me so I am going to cancel ST after I get installed this Saturday. Good luck.


Sweeeeeet! Then I will be trying this shortly and cancelling ST after install! Thank You!


----------



## Chandler Mike

Well, bad news for me...

DTV guy showed up, supposed to be installing an HD DRV (which he is) and all new Mpeg4 stuff, and all he had on the order was a Triple LNB dish, nothing else.

Which sucks I guess, but I'll get it eventually.

Other thing is that my current OTA on the roof was spliced onto one of my satellite lines, then diplexed off it at the Tivo box. 

But he says he can't do that, that they aren't supposed to...so no idea how to get my OTA feed into the bedroom...


----------



## twtcad

This rocks! I just got of the phone with D* and asked about NFLST, she searched and found no such offer. I said that is odd because my friend said he just ordered it and got the HD-Tivo for free, she asked for his phone number to review his account (LOL) I told her I only had is cell number. So because I was a long time customer in good standing and if I signed up for NFLST she would give me the HD-Tivo (free) + waived the shipping + relocate my living Tivo to my son's room (free install). She did say that I had to extend my contract for 2 yrs (no problem) and that as long as the NFL season had not started I could cancel that. Only problem....soonest install available is August 15th, so when does the NFL season start? My luck August 1st....LOL Also she said this fall the new HD-DVR's will be out with HD locals and there will be offers for existing HD-Tivo users but could not tell me what they are. Thanks for all your help!

PS....this was all with the 1st CSR I spoke to, I never maid it to the Retention Dept. if this helps!


----------



## tall1

twtcad said:


> Sweeeeeet! Then I will be trying this shortly and cancelling ST after install! Thank You!


Like I said, no one knows for sure. If they end up charging you for the HD Tivo, don't blame me.


----------



## twtcad

tall1 said:


> Like I said, no one knows for sure. If they end up charging you for the HD Tivo, don't blame me.


I won't.....it's worth the try! If they try to charge me then I will send it back and cancell the whole thing!

So when does the NFLST season start?

I think I've found that is starts on August 10th, so I called the installation company and they moved it to this Saturday! I'll post once I've cancelled my NFLST to let everybody know how it went for those who care! Thanks again!


----------



## wrz0170

I just wanted to add my two cents worth here. I had positive, first try results today. The deal was free HR10-250, free installation, next day to be exact. ST was mentioned, but not forced. I declined and the rep did not try to ram rod it. Only draw back, locked into D* for 2 years. We've been with them for 3 now, so I saw no downside.

I think my ace was that I mentioned the free HD DVR that Dish Network offers for new customers and I was considering it, that pretty much tilted the negotiations my way.

Hope that helps someone out.


----------



## cobra5wood

I just got off the the phone with the "retention" folks. It was my 1st call to them. I told them my HD receiver was failing and in only 20 months I was on both my 2nd HD receiver and my 2nd DVR. I told them I wanted to switch to an HD DVR. Their initial offer was for $250($399 less $150 instant credit). When I told them I might wait until my HD receiver failed for good, I was put on hold and then eventually told I could have the HD DVR for free! I was more than willing to pay the $20 for S&H and my install will be on Aug 5th. There was never any mention about football packages and I have only been with Directv since Nov, 2004.


----------



## blackjackz

Ok, I mentioned last week that on the day of my scheduled install, the installer called and said their shipment of receivers did not come in and they rescheduled.

Today was the rescheduled day, and they did not show up. No call or anything. Starting to get frustrated!


----------



## sloan

> Ok, I mentioned last week that on the day of my scheduled install, the installer called and said their shipment of receivers did not come in and they rescheduled.


Sounds like some people may be becoming a victim of their own success.
Aka, so many have found out about the free deal via this forum, maybe they're running low.

Mine came in and the guy dropped it off last week.
He gave me some coaxial cable, and a pipe, thankful he didn't have to do any cable running or dishpointing, as I was his last stop for the day.

..


----------



## F34R

I just got off the phone with the retention department. I actually was calling to express my frustration with the installer that was supposed to be here today. I was scheduled for installation for this morning, and he calls and tells me not to wait around, he won't make it here today. My original order was for only the HD receiver... free install and 5 lnb dish, move my current SD tivo into my bedroom.

My NEW order is as follows:

FREE HD TIVO
FREE installation and relocation of other tivo (not that special, but always nice for freebies)
Sign up for NFLST
Extended contract for 2 years 
FREE HBO (HBO HD) for 6 months
FREE SHOTIME (Showtime HD) for 6 months
FREE Superfan
FREE HD programming for 4 months

She also mentioned the new equipment and that it would be a free upgrade. She said it wasnt 100% a done deal, but she did make a not for that to be included when the time comes.

All in all, I went from paying $99 for the HD receiver, to paying $229 for NFLST and getting a load of "freebies".

I've been with DTV since the start, hell it was Primestar for me before DTV lol. Oh well, that's my experience...


----------



## wahooj

I'm thinking about trying this, however I no longer have a phone line at my house. How do I get around the phone line requirement when the installer comes?


----------



## sloan

If you have vonage, there are settings you can use.

Search for 
+vonage +212 +019

If you don't have vonage, then you need to hopefully have a friendly neighbor or something.
And have a long enough phone cord to reach.


If you don't have either, then I don't know. You may be out of luck, since they won't mail you the box.


----------



## BoB-O TiVo

Wow! Thanks for this thread. My SAT-T60 died and I found the DVR4U2 code. I'm planning on getting the new Panny 1080p plasma when it's available. So, before I pulled the trigger on a SDDVR, I decided to see what I could get the HDDVR for when I found this thread. 

Well, I called 800-824-9081 today and asked "Cheryl" about offers for ST holders to get an HDDVR. She said she just needed to see if that was a current offer. While she was looking, I mentioned that the offer code was "something like NFL4U2". She said she couldn't find that one, but she knew where to find me one. She hooked me up with the HDDVR and said, "if you want superfan, I can throw that in." Naturally, I accepted.  I mentioned that I needed a new dish and she said the installer would bring a 5LNB dish with him/her. She also said she'd activate my HD programming. After mentioning my TV wouldn't arrive until November, she said she'd credit me for 4 months of HD programming. Finally, she offered me a $10 service credit for a year to "help offset the shipping." I'm thrilled.

For the home-gamers, I've been with DTV for 6 years, ST, MLB, NHL, all the way. My bill is always ~$100. I did get the free DVR back in September. If you tried before and got shot down, make sure you mention the NFL4U2 code. 

Thanks to all that posted!
BoB


----------



## tivoreno

Well, Just called to see what my charm could do. Fist call yielded "Because you already receive some monthly discounts there is nothing we can offer you". No credits, no free HDDVR, though she did acknowledge the existence of the offer.

Second call: Free HDDVR; $19.95 shipping; 2-yr commitment. No mention of the NFLST. So I brought it up: "What can you do for me if I also get the NFL?". Free SuperFan was the response. I confirmed that the NFLST was cancelable up to Sept 10th.

So opinions sought: I already have a HR10-250 (non-leased) and don't need another. Any real disadvantage strong enough to prevent me from selling mine on eBay and using the leased one?


----------



## tall1

I noticed they already billed me $49 for SF and ~$45 for the first payment of ST. If I cancel ST/SF now, will they credit me back the $49 & $45?


----------



## tivoreno

Up until Sept 10, it is fully refundable. After that, non-cancelable.


----------



## Packy

Called and talked to Brian. I said right up front that I was wanting to get an HD Tivo, and that our current SD Tivo is dying (it's true, the HD is going out in our HDVR2, but I already replaced it with an 80gig). He explained that the best thing for me might be to wait until the HR20 comes out, but said that he could offer me a free H20 with LNB5, or a free SD DVR (R15, eww), or $100 credit towards the HD Tivo ($299 net). I said no thanks, that's a lot to lease a unit. I explained that many folks were getting deals on the HD Tivo, and he said it's the system that determines what deals they can offer, and that there wouldn't be any way I'd get the HD Tivo. I said thanks, I'll talk with my wife about it. Going to call back again in a bit. Hrm... we've been with DirecTV for years, but only ever spent $50-$60 a month. I wonder if that's the problem? Oh well, time to call back!


----------



## Packy

2nd call, not much better. $250 for the HD Tivo, free Showtime for a few months, $10 credit per month for a year.

Offered the R15 for free, wahoo?

Also offered an older Tivo unit for free, but said he'd have to transfer me to technical support. Got transfered to Charles, who transferred me to customer service... no more transferring, sheesh! I hung up after that.

Ugh.


----------



## twtcad

Everybody has posted better results talking to a female and to hang up if you get a male. Also, are you trying the phone number posted in this thread? I'd give it another try!


----------



## nlayton

twtcad said:


> Everybody has posted better results talking to a female and to hang up if you get a male. Also, are you trying the phone number posted in this thread? I'd give it another try!


I had a male answer when I called and had no issues getting the deal


----------



## xsirenonthe101x

I actually cancelled my ST sub a month and a half ago. Now I find out about this offer.. I called 2 times already, they acknowledge the offer, but I'm not qualified for it considering my ST sub is already cancelled.. 

Any ideas? I could try mentioning extending my contract as others have said they'd done, and see if D* will go for it.. I'm also only with D* for a year. That might be a reason I've been unsuccessful.


----------



## s10baja

Hey guy's! 
I just got off of the phone with retentions. Got the HR 10 250 HD TIVO for a $21.50 shipping charge and 2 yr commitment.... 

Didn't have much of a problem, I talked to Sandy, and explained that I was going to buy an HDTV soon, (2 months or so) and wanted to upgrade one of my recievers to HD. ( I have TWO Directivo's and one "dumb" reciever.) I heard that Dish was giving away a HD reciever to new subscribers, and said I love my tivo's but would switch over to Dish if need be. I also told her point blank that I didn't want to pay anything for it....She came back with an offer, and to my surprise, said I could get the HR 10 250 for only $21.50 shipping, incl. tax; and a 2 year commitment... Needless to say I jumped on it!!! 

And as a wierd twist, my father has 3 recievers (the same exact set up as mine), and asked if I could sign him up for the same deal. She said she couldn't, but wanted me to try to call him while we where on the phone..I couldn't do that so SHE called him and we where on a conference call!!!!! He knew nothing about this, and she and I explained the deal and he ok'd it. 

So now my father and I both have a HD tivo that will be installed Aug 7th and 12th....!!! 

I tryed to get the 5lnb dish, but she said it wasn't needed if I have the oval 3 lnb dish, which I do have...BTW, I tried to have her just send the DVR to me so I could install it, but she said no, warranty issue..I installed the system myself, and I'm going to ask the installer if he can drop it off... 

Did I get the right set up? Is it ok that I don't have the 5lnb Dish??? 
Also, I plan on hooking up the OTA tuner to a antenna, to recieve local HD. I want to watch it on a standard TV until I get a plasma, probablly in the fall/winter. Will that work? 
A bonus I though of for anyone considering the HR 10 250 is , unless otherwise proven wrong, I can watch local HD content from an antenna when the dish goes out from rain fade and see the weather on a local station...Is this true??? 

Thanks for the info and it really does work!! 
Chris 

Retention # is 1.800.824.9081


----------



## xsirenonthe101x

OK scratch that.. I got the free HR10-250 with a 2 yr commitment.. Signed up for ST, I tried for the superfan, but didnt get anywhere... But who cares, I got the HD DVR!

It worked on my 5th call. My install date is next tuesday. Score!


----------



## stormy2084

Thanks all for the input. I've been a subscriber for over 10 years and haven't really taken advantage of any freebies over the years. I talked to a really friendly gal tonight and said I was interested in the Sunday Ticket but wanted to get a new HD Tivo. She said that the special was only for a H-20. After a bit of hemming and hawing (is that a real action?) and sounding a bit disappointed she said, "Let me see what i can do". She then offered an HR-10 and new dish "to get me ready" for the new HD Tivo's (mpeg-4). I decided that I didn't really need another HR-10 at this time, so I used that as bargaining power to get the NFLST (which I actually wanted) knocked down to an effective price of about $29 after three different credits.

So the moral of the story is that I could have had the HR-10, but passed on it for cheap NFLST service. I'll call back in and try for some free/inexpensive hardware when the new mp4 tivo comes out. In the meantime, this deal is still out there to those who are willing to try!


----------



## Packy

Called retention again (third time), and all the guy did was say "you've already called today" and offered the same deals that were noted on the account (free H20, free R15, or free SD Tivo). I gave up figured I'd get a the free 5LNB (we have a 2lnb right now) with the free H20. They'll run a third run to the new receiver, and I get a nice new dish out of the deal. I'm not going to be leaving DirecTV for cable anytime soon, so I took it.

I'll just wait until the HR20 is available I guess. <sniff>


----------



## gmanhdtv

Called today. Bought a Hr10-250 over 2 years ago for $900 and have a regular tivo also. Told retention I had just switched to cable for internet access and they were offering me a free hd dvr, not sure if I should switch. Claudia immediately replied "no need to switch to cable we will be happy to provide you with a free hd tivo" I confirmed it was the hr10-250. No NFL commitment was mentioned but the HD channel package for $9.99 was included so I said yes (will probably cancel). Been with directv since 1997 and have never paid for dish upgrades (3 times) free standard receivers over the years as well as a free Hughes hd receiver several years ago. Will be installed on 8/13/06 with no shipping costs etc. Thanks to all for convincing me through your posts to make the call as it was the best 2 minutes of my time in recent memory!


----------



## dmward81

Called about 3 weeks ago to get an additional HR-10 250 for my new home theater. CSR was very cooperative and gave it to me at no cost, no hassle. Told her I already had one HD TiVo hooked up and no installation was necessary, could they just send me the box or drop it off? No, had to schedule an install. Fine, whatever. 

She schedules an install date and of course no one shows up. Reschedule has to wait because were going on vacation. Tech shows up yesterday, show him the setup and he heads to the roof to put up a 5 LNB dish. Why do I need that? HD locals. I get them OTA. Well, thats what the work order says.

So he puts up the new dish and goes to install the TiVo but of course he doesnt have a TiVo, hes got an HD receiver. I tell him thats not what I ordered  he says thats what the work order says, nothing he can do about it. Hes got an HR10-250 in the truck but his boss wont let him install it because the work order says something else. And since the HD TiVo doesnt require the 5 LNB dish, if the orders changed to a TiVo, DirecTVs not going to pay him for installing the new dish, he says. I say standby while I get DirecTV on the phone but Cindy the CSR is an idiot who insists that they dont have a free HD TiVo offer and never have, and the tech is whining that he cant sit around waiting for DirecTV to straighten it out because hes got other jobs to go to. After she tries to put me on hold for the third time I tell Cindy Ill call back and speak to someone who knows what shes talking about and I tell the tech to hit the road, and by the way, Ill make sure D* knows you didnt complete the install; good luck with the most important aspect of this transaction -- your getting paid.

Called D* back and explained the situation to CSR Christina who was very apologetic and helpful and rescheduled the TiVo install for tomorrow. Of course, this will be the third half-day of my life lost to this effort  a reminder that free doesnt mean no cost.


----------



## mib66

called last night on my way home - told the very nice CSR that I was planning to upgrade to HDTV, and did D* have any newer DVRs (I have two R10s currently). 

She looked at my account, and told me she could get me the HR10-250 at no charge (not even shipping). It will be installed on Monday. Nice!

Now, a question - planning to get the Samsung 42"DLP (forgot the model#). Any experience with this set and D*? Any issues I should know? 
thanks for any help!


----------



## Packy

Called a fourth time today. Talked with "Angela" and said I was interested in getting an HD Tivo, and that Comcast was offering them for free, plus were offering $400 in programming credits for those that switched from a dish. I explained that we had ordered an H20 the other day, but that we really wanted the HD Tivo. I told her that we already had Comcast for Internet, so we'd get an additional discount. I also told her our SD Tivo was dying, which it was.

All she kep saying was that D* offers more HD content, and that I was going to get $150 credit and $10 a month programming discount, which was (in her mind) a good deal. This means paying $400 up-front! I explained that I knew people were getting the HD Tivos for free, and I thought it was silly to pay that much for leased equipment. She said that wasn't an offer.

She didn't budge, and kept reading off of a script that was supposed to convince me that D* HD was so much better than Comcast.

AHHHH!

I told her forget it, all we want is an HD DVR, so I had her cancel my order for the H20 that we got the other day. That way, we're not strapped to D* for two years if Comcast gets the Series 3 boxes. That, and then they can't say I already got something free when the HR-20 comes out.

We've been with D* since 2003 and we're not under contract.


----------



## tivoreno

twtcad said:


> Everybody has posted better results talking to a female and to hang up if you get a male. Also, are you trying the phone number posted in this thread? I'd give it another try!


I was under this assumption as well, but it was a female that denied me at first and a male that ultimately gave me the deal. While searching for "the deal" he muttered to himself: NFL4U2 (as has been previously mentioned).

Packy: You might try suggesting the NFL4U2 code the next time you call. Good luck!


----------



## Packy

tivoreno said:


> Packy: You might try suggesting the NFL4U2 code the next time you call. Good luck!


Thanks, I obviously need it 

I'll try mentioning the code if I call again, but the problem is that I don't have or want ST. Oh well, the wife and I are happy with our upgraded (60gb, since that's what I had sitting around) HDVR2 for now. I might just throw a 120gb drive into it an wait another year to see what options are around then


----------



## Squidboy

Woohoo! 

Just called and got a HD Tivo for shipping ($21.66). Not a NFL ST subscriber, and no mention of that requirement. Took 3 calls to retention. Also got HBO & Showtime for $2/month. 

Oh, and they "don't do this normally, but made a special exception just for me."


----------



## daverdfw

well I just tried and go no offer like you guys did, guess they dont like me


----------



## innocentfreak

They don't like me either after 6 calls I gave up. I spend 1600+ a year with them and asked nicely. I even mentioned the Dish deal and they didn't care.


----------



## Dorv

mib66 said:


> called last night on my way home - told the very nice CSR that I was planning to upgrade to HDTV, and did D* have any newer DVRs (I have two R10s currently).
> 
> She looked at my account, and told me she could get me the HR10-250 at no charge (not even shipping). It will be installed on Monday. Nice!
> 
> Now, a question - planning to get the Samsung 42"DLP (forgot the model#). Any experience with this set and D*? Any issues I should know?
> thanks for any help!


I'm pretty sure I've got the same TV (Last year's model?) Works great w/ the HR10. The only problem is that I sometimes have audio sync problems, but I don't know if that's a Receiver issue, or what.


----------



## videojanitor

daverdfw said:


> well I just tried and go no offer like you guys did, guess they dont like me


Don't feel bad -- I've never been able to get any of the "deals" that are discussed here. Maybe I don't press hard enough, but I usually stop asking after the second "no."

I wanted a second HR10-250 for another room, so I just (yesterday) went into Best Buy and plunked down $399. Took it home, and within 30 minutes I was using it. It's (almost) worth paying that just to NOT have to deal with their installers ...


----------



## Budget_HT

videojanitor said:


> Don't feel bad -- I've never been able to get any of the "deals" that are discussed here. Maybe I don't press hard enough, but I usually stop asking after the second "no."
> 
> I wanted a second HR10-250 for another room, so I just (yesterday) went into Best Buy and plunked down $399. Took it home, and within 30 minutes I was using it. It's (almost) worth paying that just to NOT have to deal with their installers ...


Now call DirecTV back and tell them some friends have received HD TiVo's for shipping only charges. With a firm but polite request they may give you some programming credits, which would help some.


----------



## twtcad

mib66 said:


> called last night on my way home - told the very nice CSR that I was planning to upgrade to HDTV, and did D* have any newer DVRs (I have two R10s currently).
> 
> She looked at my account, and told me she could get me the HR10-250 at no charge (not even shipping). It will be installed on Monday. Nice!
> 
> Now, a question - planning to get the Samsung 42"DLP (forgot the model#). Any experience with this set and D*? Any issues I should know?
> thanks for any help!


I just bought Samsung's 61" DLP (the latest model) from Best Buy a month ago and just got the HD-Tivo installed on Saturday and I have no issues at all except the off-air antenna does not come in that clear! Service is suppose to check it out in a week or so! LOL I'm using the HMDI cable to the tv and Optical to the Bose reciever and it is sweet! I love this TV! Good luck!


----------



## videojanitor

Budget_HT said:


> Now call DirecTV back and tell them some friends have received HD TiVo's for shipping only charges. With a firm but polite request they may give you some programming credits, which would help some.


Well, you'd probably be hard pressed to find someone more polite than me -- and that may be part of why I never get any deals.  I did call back though and explained the situation -- I got three free months of Showtime, but nothing else.

Oh well, no big deal. Although it has its faults, this is the only HD DVR I would pay for. I started out just by looking for a way to record OTA HD in my office, but soon came to the conclusion that the pickins are mightly slim. I don't believe there currently ANY OTA-only HD recorders on the market -- I tried one of the Sonys a few months ago, but took it back. Horrendous interface, plus too much fan noise. I had a Zenith before that -- even worse -- no playback possible while it is recording! In the end, it was clear that getting another HD TiVo was the only thing that would suit me.


----------



## appleye1

Question about contracts: Do the CSR's actually make a statement to you regarding an extension in your contract when you change service or activate a new receiver? I ask because I have activated 2 HR10-250's (both purchased) at different times in the past year and neither time did the CSR mention any type of contract extension. 

Doesn't matter. I've been with DirecTv so long I couldn't imagine going anywhere else unless they really screwed me somehow. But I'm curious to know if I'm under a commitment. Any way to know without calling them?


----------



## videojanitor

appleye1 said:


> Question about contracts: Do the CSR's actually make a statement to you regarding an extension in your contract when you change service or activate a new receiver? I ask because I have activated 2 HR10-250's (both purchased) at different times in the past year and neither time did the CSR mention any type of contract extension.


I can tell you my experience. I have activated two receivers in the past month -- one was a basic unit (the D11 I believe), and now this additional HR10-250. Going in, I already knew what the deal would be, but I waited for them to inform me of what I was signing up for. On the D11, I was told that the unit would be a "lease," but no mention was made that I was committing to service for another year. I eventually asked about it, and they said: "oh yes, there is a 12-month committment."

On the HR10-250, no mention at all was made about the lease aspect. No mention of anything in fact. I decided to make sure what I was paying for, so I asked how this would impact my bill. The CSR told me there would be a $5.99 DVR fee, plus a $4.99 fee to mirror my account. I said "hold on there Nelly ... I'm already paying the DVR fee -- doesn't that cover all my DVRs?" "No, it's $5.99 she said." "For each one, or is it $5.99 per receiver?" "The receiver is $4.99." Is that the mirroring fee, or the DVR fee?" "That's the mirroring fee." "OK, what's the DVR fee?" "$5.99." "Per receiver?" "No, $5.99 for all." <insert sound of head banging on the wall here>

She did finally mention that a two-year commitment was required, but I'm not sure it would have ever come up if I hadn't initiated the above dialog. As son as the thing was activated, she was ready to move to the next caller.


----------



## xsirenonthe101x

daverdfw said:


> well I just tried and go no offer like you guys did, guess they dont like me


Just keep trying thou.. Took me 5 tries, each call within 30-60 minutes in length, every 20 minutes inbetween..

Most of my evening was spend on the phone, but in the end, I got it free..


----------



## kathurt

Just wanted to post my results. I called the retention # on Monday. I've never called it before & was surprised that it was answered by a person immediately. I was speaking with a male (don't remember his name) & I'm female. I told him I was interested in upgrading to HD & wanted to see what he could offer. Of course his first offer was full price with several programming discounts throughout the year. I told him I had heard of several people getting it for just the shipping cost. He said that normally required special programs such as NFLST but maybe he could bend some rules. He put me on hold for several minutes. When he came back on he said "Let's bend some rules". He asked "Are you OK with a 2 yr commitment"? Of course I said yes. Now I have the HD DVR supposedly being installed Saturday for only $19.95 plus tax added to my next bill. Now I just need to get a HD TV! And let's hope the installer actually shows up with the right DVR after reading some of the other stories.


----------



## newsposter

kat....i also hope he leaves all the cables that came with the unit. You may not need them now (or ever), but it just burns me up to see people pay even 1 penny for a unit and not get the cables that are listed in the instruction manual...then they try to sell you a 'needed' cable lol

just a pet peeve of mine...getting off soapbox now


----------



## s10baja

I need help !!! I just got off the phone with around 5 customer service reps, from retentions and regular C.S. I'm trying to set my buddy up with an hr10 250 and a directivo for free as a new customer...Nobody would give him a better deal than the HDTivo for 399.00 w/ a 150.00 rebate and the Directivo for free.. No dice! He won't go for it, the only thing is from what I've heard Comcast is offering a HD DVR for free w/ 400.00 in programming credits..

Has anyone had any luck in getting a HR10 250 for free for a new customer?? He wants at the very least a hr10 250, the other Directivo isn't as important..I event tried to call retentions to get myself another HR10 250 for free and just give it to him, but they only offered a 100 rebate off of the 399.00.

I finally convinced him to go with Directv, and after I told him about getting a free HR10 250 from retentions last night he was ready if he could get the same deal.

Ay help would be great!!!!


----------



## xsirenonthe101x

s10baja said:


> I need help !!! I just got off the phone with around 5 customer service reps, from retentions and regular C.S. I'm trying to set my buddy up with an hr10 250 and a directivo for free as a new customer...Nobody would give him a better deal than the HDTivo for 399.00 w/ a 150.00 rebate and the Directivo for free.. No dice! He won't go for it, the only thing is from what I've heard Comcast is offering a HD DVR for free w/ 400.00 in programming credits..
> 
> Has anyone had any luck in getting a HR10 250 for free for a new customer?? He wants at the very least a hr10 250, the other Directivo isn't as important..I event tried to call retentions to get myself another HR10 250 for free and just give it to him, but they only offered a 100 rebate off of the 399.00.
> 
> I finally convinced him to go with Directv, and after I told him about getting a free HR10 250 from retentions last night he was ready if he could get the same deal.
> 
> Ay help would be great!!!!


I think that your time and service commitment towards D* is what gets you the deal. Most people say they've been with 'em for 6+ years and get this deal with ease.. Others that are relatively new (like myself) need to do some prodding and some pleading, and call in and ask several times.. For a new customer, to be eligible for the free hr10-250 deal.. Seems very doubtful. Good luck thou.


----------



## dmward81

dmward81 said:


> ...and rescheduled the TiVo install for tomorrow.


Ha, I laugh at my foolish optimism.

So the 8-12 installation window comes and goes this morning with no installer in sight. Call D*s installation section (CIS), where Jennifer says very sorry, Im transferring you to *Tier II* and well get the installer on the line and straighten this out. Instead I get Claudette at tech support who launches into a long diatribe about how the people at CIS are not supposed to refer installation problems to her, only new installations and they do this all the time and etc. She transfers me back to CIS where Shantelle tells me that the install is still pending and the note shows that the tech is running late and called my home or cell number to say he would be there between 12:30 and 2:00. Of course, I have been sitting by both phones all morning and neither has rung but lets not pick nits.

At 2:15, still devoid of an installer, I call CIS and explain the situation once again, this time to Laura, who says she will get to the bottom of it and then promptly transfers me to a destination that I cannot determine because after 5 minutes of listening to exhortations to buy more D* service, I am disconnected. My next call reaches Sam at CIS, but in the course of that conversation, the installer calls on my cell to say he will be there within 30 minutes. Sam is sweet, and says when Im done, call back for a missed installation credit.

The installer shows up a few minutes later (at last! you think) and I explain to him that all I need is for him to hand me the box with the HR10-250 and he can be on his way. Hes expecting to install a 3 LNB dish and is puzzled that I have a 5 LNB dish already up and running (a result of the previous botched installation), but I ease him past that subject with a little hand waving and he seems to grasp that this will be a simple install, at most requiring him to plug coax, HDMI, and digital audio cables into the HR-10 250 and plug it in. Alas, if only he had an HR-10 250 in the truck, but he doesnt, so hell have to go to the warehouse and get one. Shouldnt take more than an hour-and-a-half  youre going to be here all day, right?

It pained me to let him go but it would have been assault if I had forcibly restrained him and he didnt have the equipment anyway, so what could I do? If I am baffled that he hasnt brought the right hardware, its only because I dont understand a single aspect of this entire episode, including why I continue to give these people my money.


----------



## drew2k

dmward81 said:


> If I am baffled that he hasnt brought the right hardware, its only because I dont understand a single aspect of this entire episode, including why I continue to give these people my money.


Well, you're replying in the "Free" thread, so I can only assume you're getting what you paid for? 

Sorry, but you're closing sentence struck me as funny!


----------



## Budget_HT

dmward81,

Your success is coming soon. My new (second) HR10-250 only took four appointments and three escalations to finally get it working. The rebate for the same box only took 8 calls over a period of 6 months to finally get it escalated to a person that credited my account because the rebate could not be processed this late after the in-service date. I mailed the rebate stuff in about 15 days after the successful install date, which was 2 months later than the original appointment date.

So, you have almost paid enough dues to get something working as originally ordered.

Good luck.


----------



## MTW1961

I'm getting close. I was offered HD-Tivo for $133 plus $20 shipping. It includes free OTA antenna and all the necessary installation. I may call back later and try to get either reduced price or free HBO and Showtime for 6 months.


----------



## betogat

Thanks guys, I finally got it. The girl that I was talking to, told me that the offer NFL4U2 offer expired 2 days ago. I am not sure if it's right or not. But I was able to get the HD-DVR for free, only had to pay for $21 I don't have the NFL ticket but I'll add it later after I get the box. In my account there was a note that the best price that they could do was $200 off. But since I was persistant and told them that I'll sign a 2 year contract. Keep in mind, I am currently getting 3 months free of Stars and:

07/27/2006 xxxxxxxx - Prog Cred 12 Mos $-5.00 $0.00 $-5.00 

07/23/2006 xxxxxxxx - Program Cr 6 Mos. $-5.00 $0.00 $-5.00 

07/23/2006 xxxxxxxx - 6 Mo Spec Discount $-10.00 $0.00 $-10.00 

Also I got a free DVR and $100 rebate about 3 months ago to see how that new box performed. Right now is collecting dust in the closet since it sucks compared to my networked TiVos.


----------



## dmward81

drew2k said:


> Well, you're replying in the "Free" thread, so I can only assume you're getting what you paid for?
> 
> Sorry, but you're closing sentence struck me as funny!


Good, it was supposed to!

Yeah, you're exactly right, you get what you pay for.

On a happier note, the tech finally did return with the correct equipment, which he handed over after logging the access card numbers of as many of my other receivers he could find (Why do you need that? It's for the paperwork. OH, THAT explains it...). The system is up and running just fine (so far) so with luck, my interactions with D* are over for the time being and I can try to enjoy my new setup.

Thanks, by the way, to the contributors to this thread who brought this (theoretically) great deal to our attention.


----------



## dmward81

Budget_HT said:


> dmward81,
> 
> Your success is coming soon. My new (second) HR10-250 only took four appointments and three escalations to finally get it working. The rebate for the same box only took 8 calls over a period of 6 months to finally get it escalated to a person that credited my account because the rebate could not be processed this late after the in-service date. I mailed the rebate stuff in about 15 days after the successful install date, which was 2 months later than the original appointment date.
> 
> So, you have almost paid enough dues to get something working as originally ordered.
> 
> Good luck.


Ouch! Sorry you had all that hassle. Makes me feel positively warm and fuzzy about my experience!


----------



## tmdlkwd

Wow
I finally checked back to this forum..It has been awhile.

Anyway, i do have the ST so I wanted to call to see what I can possibly get.

I was offered the HR10-250 only pay the $21.??, I called the 800 924 9081
s/w latisha
I was offered free show for a month that was it
already get show and hbo

Question..

1) should I just get it or try to get some more offers with the programming. keep on calling ?
2) do i need the 5-lnb now? When i call back I can try to request it.

Thanks


Should I just take the current offer ?

Right now I have 4 r10's and a SD


----------



## twtcad

Question..

1) should I just get it or try to get some more offers with the programming. keep on calling ? Personally, I'd take the receiver as some are not even able to get that deal!
2) do i need the 5-lnb now? When i call back I can try to request it.
You only need the 5 lnb if you have a standard HD receiver or you have the new HT-20 that can get locals with the new mpeg-4 audio. You will have to have at least a 3-lnb dish to get HD though


----------



## Big Worms

Thanks OP for this deal. Just called and got the deal! Had to pay shipping but no big deal. She also gave me free HD for a year (basically $10 credit every month). I have been a subscriber since 97 so I assume it was easier. I did not even have to sign up for ST. I feel bad for the ones that haven't got this deal, but it only took one call for me.

The only weird thing is that she said I get HD locals in my zip code and that I could record them with this DVR. I am pretty sure that is wrong? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## majones

Big Worms said:


> Thanks OP for this deal. Just called and got the deal! Had to pay shipping but no big deal. She also gave me free HD for a year (basically $10 credit every month). I have been a subscriber since 97 so I assume it was easier. I did not even have to sign up for ST. I feel bad for the ones that haven't got this deal, but it only took one call for me.
> 
> The only weird thing is that she said I get HD locals in my zip code and that I could record them with this DVR. I am pretty sure that is wrong? Any thoughts on that?


Well, she's right that the HR10-250 will record your digital locals, but only through an OTA antenna. It won't receive or record HD locals from the satellite.


----------



## Big Worms

majones said:


> Well, she's right that the HR10-250 will record your digital locals, but only through an OTA antenna. It won't receive or record HD locals from the satellite.


That is what I told her, but she kept telling me that I would not need an OTA antenna.

Sounds like I need to call back and have them change the order?


----------



## majones

Big Worms said:


> That is what I told her, but she kept telling me that I would not need an OTA antenna.
> 
> Sounds like I need to call back and have them change the order?


Where are you located? If you're in an area that isn't served by the local networks over the air, it is possible to get waivers from the networks that would allow you to get the East and West coast feeds (which would be digital).


----------



## cmeinck

Count me in and thanks to everyone here at TivoCommunity. I've been an NFL ST subscriber and in fact had already renewed back in April. Called, explained my situation, asked nicely...and $20 later I'll be getting delivery in a few weeks. Nice!  

I had planned on going the ebay route. This saved me $360 or so.

I love this place!


----------



## Big Worms

majones said:


> Where are you located? If you're in an area that isn't served by the local networks over the air, it is possible to get waivers from the networks that would allow you to get the East and West coast feeds (which would be digital).


Brighton, Colorado. About 25 miles east of Denver.


----------



## narrod

I used a different approach. I sent an email through the website asking for a free HR10-250. I asked for someone to contact me as I didn't want to wait on the phone. I received a call today. The recorder is being delivered on the 11th. My total cost is $20 shipping.
No Season Ticket. A new 2 year commitment.

-Wendell


----------



## MVANHOU

I called today, and the rep was only willing to give me the current HD DVR for $199 + $20 shipping. She was willing to throw in $10 monthly off my programming for a year.

I'm guessing I could keep bugging them and get it lower, but I'm just getting very frustrated with Directv on all the delays. even with the old box, my antenna will not be able to get in CBS here in chicago, so having the primary locals through the sat is a big deal for me.

last thing i want to do is spend money on this box and then having Directv wanting more money for the new box that comes out. Right now I have some negotiating power since my contract is up. If I get the old box, i'm locked in for awhile and they can treat me however they want.

Looks like I may just sit on the sidelines and see what happens in the next few weeks. I probably better not hold my breath though.

Why can't things ever be easy!!


----------



## BBURNES

Anyone have knowledge about a similar deal for those of us wanting a second HR10-250? I was one of the $1000 original buyers, don't have Sunday Ticket, but spend about $80/month. Been with D* since 1997. Was given a $200 credit towards Tivo purchase in 2004.

Thanks


----------



## gladysb2

BBURNES said:


> Anyone have knowledge about a similar deal for those of us wanting a second HR10-250? I was one of the $1000 original buyers, don't have Sunday Ticket, but spend about $80/month. Been with D* since 1997. Was given a $200 credit towards Tivo purchase in 2004.
> 
> Thanks


just keep trying...OR, do what I did and have your wife call!

We just got our deal today with an 8/14 install.

I had called retention a few times previously, the past couple of weeks but never with any luck. The best "offer" any of the CSRs could give me was $100 off of the $399 list. So my wife says "You're not doing it right" and calls today to ask about it. At first they weren't making the offer, but she stuck to her guns and the rep put her on hold for a few minutes. When she came back she had our free HR10-250. No ST or 2yr commitment mentioned.

It occurs to me now though that the rep never mentioned anything about a new dish or dish mounted antenna. Should I call back to ask now, or just wait for the installer??

PS: Thanks to this board for the great tip on this...I have lurked here awhile now, but this made me want to post


----------



## videojanitor

Anybody ever see that old "Charlie Brown" special -- the Halloween one, where all the kids get candy in their bags, but Charlie gets nothing but rocks? That's my situation here.  Everybody's gettin' free HD TiVos, and I'm getting rocks.

I think I'll try the email route suggested above. My problem might be that I already bought and installed the darned thing, so I'm looking for hand-outs after-the-fact.


----------



## huskysox

Thank god for this thread  I have been holding off on ordering HD for a while, but I thought I would try to see if I can get any deal.

For 19.95, I got the HD TIVO, the new MPG4 receiver ( since locals in CT and NESN HD are mpg4 (although I am not sure NESN HD will come in even though the retention specialist swore it would. I am definetly not holding my breath) , new 5LNB dish, plus 10 months of HD programing for free and STARZ for 3 mths at $2 / month.

All in all, I am pretty happy.


----------



## daverdfw

when I called the girl was telling me I should wait for the new units to come out for MPEG4, so would it still be wise to try and get this unit now?


----------



## videojanitor

I guess it depends on whether or not you want the TiVo interface, or if you want to be able to record MPEG-4 channels. If you like TiVo, and can get your local channels over-the-air, then the HR10-250 is still quite viable -- and probably will be for at least a couple of years.


----------



## Packy

I emailed today and explained I would like the HD Tivo for free, and that all our other offers through rentention were horrible (over $400 up-front for those "deals").

We'll see if anyone responds!


----------



## Big Worms

This was posted over at AVS. Not sure if would help those that cannot get the deal.

[front]DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=400002

Replace front with
directv (well you know) Sorry post restrictions.


----------



## Cure

I called today and they basically didn't offer me anything. NO discount on the HR10-250 and neither the original CSR or his supervisor would budge from the nonexistent "offer" of a $10 credit for a year. With an additional $10 for HD programming, that seems to be a savings of $0.

I wonder what the problem was.


----------



## videojanitor

I received a call today based on the email I sent yesterday. Unfortunately, there were no deals to be had. The person I spoke with claimed there is no "free deal" available, and she would need the account number of someone who claims they got one for free to see what happened. Of course, I did not have that information, so that was that. I'm still hauling around my bag of rocks.


----------



## xsirenonthe101x

videojanitor said:


> I received a call today based on the email I sent yesterday. Unfortunately, there were no deals to be had. The person I spoke with claimed there is no "free deal" available, and she would need the account number of someone who claims they got one for free to see what happened. Of course, I did not have that information, so that was that. I'm still hauling around my bag of rocks.


Thats idiotic! Everytime I called, they knew about the deal. My installer came today. I don't know how or why, but everything was smooth. The installer showed up in a D* van, not some independant contractor minivan or pickup truck. was well prepared with everything including 4 ladders on his roof. He came inside, I explained everything to him. He went to the truck, got the HR10-250 (in the box, sealed) and proceded to install it in the new location. He unhooked the R15 I had in the location previously and for some reason recorded the Access Card # as well as the Serial, Mfgr. Receiver ID etc.. Dont really know why.

I just found it funny, cause I've gone through a lot of installation horror stories, where the installers are just basically idiots. To my surprise he was wearing a blue D* shirt, with the Sunday Ticket logo patch on the back. No joke. Midway through the R15/HR10-250 swapout he approaches me and says I might need a Triple LNB dish and he needed to get into the backyard. Told him I had 2 of em and its all been wired and is ready to go for the new location. (Did it myself a year ago) He said OK and powered up the unit. Guided Setup-->Called to activate-->and then done! Simple really.

Then I signed the work order, he left, and also LEFT THE BOX w/ cables and manual.. 
(And I'm not using HDMI, at the moment its connected through component.)

So just before he drove off, I ran outside and gave him 15 bucks on the side. (since this was all free) I was amazed that this went so smoothly compared to what others have had happen. The work order stated that he was supposed to install a 3 lnb dish for some reason thou, even thou the D* rep never mentioned that aspect of the installation. Still wouldn't have costed me anything. I have to say Bravo D*


----------



## vtfan99

videojanitor said:


> I received a call today based on the email I sent yesterday. Unfortunately, there were no deals to be had. The person I spoke with claimed there is no "free deal" available, and she would need the account number of someone who claims they got one for free to see what happened. Of course, I did not have that information, so that was that. I'm still hauling around my bag of rocks.


Im afraid emailing will get you nowhere fast. I tried the same approach twice...nothing at all. Then I called (4X)...and got the deal for S&H.

Interesting that they asked you for someone's account number. I would think that would be a violation of some sort...on their part. Imagine the trouble you would get it if you attempted to quote someone's account number on your own accord....yet they actually asked for it. Might be worth a report to management.


----------



## kiddk1

just called and complained about the bad service during the install and DTV CSR added free superfan to my account, so I got:

HD DVR hr10
1 months credit on NFLST
free showtime for 6 mths starz for 3 mths(or the other way around)
free HD prog for 4 mths
free shipping and install
free superfan


----------



## rdevans13

videojanitor,

Just keep trying. You have had the worst luck. At about 5 tonight I got a CSR who escalated me and I got a "deal" for $249 installed with no freebies. Then at about 8 I called the retention number and complained that I had just looked online and everyone had received better offers. He asked "what would make me happy" and I said "just tell me your best offer, I don't want to haggle and I have been with you for 7 years."

After 30 seconds he came back on and I had the full install and equipment with 4 months of free HD for $19.95, not $249 plus $19.95. No hassle, no argument and he was extremely helpful and polite. Maybe I could have pushed for more, but I was pleased. 

I declined the OTA antenna for $29 since I had an attic antenna. I then called an hour later to add the antenna and the rep (another man) added it at no cost. I will also receive the upgraded unit at no cost. It seemed they genuinely wanted to retain me even though I only have the Total Choice Plus package and no premiums at this time.


----------



## Runch Machine

Rdevans, it is likely that the antenna you have in your attic will do a better job then the antenna Directv installs. Don't let them disconnect the attic antenna, just in case.


----------



## videojanitor

rdevans13 said:


> videojanitor,
> 
> Just keep trying. You have had the worst luck.


You should see me in a casino! 

I'm about done trying to make any headway on this issue. The problem may be that I *already bought and paid for the machine* in a retail store -- everyone that I see getting "the deal" is getting theirs FROM DirecTV. I don't recall seeing anyone getting a deal post-purchase. Also, unlike many long-timers here, I have only been a customer for two years. The HR10-250 is what got me to sign-up. Prior to that, I was strictly a C-Band guy ...


----------



## spiffy

I struck out again too. I have a problem with my dish (can't get 119 any more -- we have a subscription to international programming), and was told that I'd have to pay $5.99 extra a month for protection service, AND $70 for the first time call. So I asked if there are any specials going on right now on hardware upgrades, figuring I can get the repair done at the same time. And once again I was told HDTivo was not free, even though looked like they were practically giving them away on D*'s site to new customers.

Looks like I may actually have to call Customer Retentions with legitimate reasons.


----------



## skuzbucket

Just called the number

Got the HD10-250 Free no shipping or nothing, 2 year commitment, but Ive been with them since 97 with the HUGE dishes, etc... Also...

Got on my account the H20 for free!!!! All I gotta do it trade the H10 in around mid to late september. They will come out and get everything setup free of charge and swap out the H10 for the H20.

huh - go figure...


----------



## rlp

I've been lurking and reading threads this week trying to learn about Tivo and what unit to get. This site has been a lifesaver. Without what I learned here, I'm sure I'd be getting the R15 and never know what I was missing. But, with the knowlege gained from this site and specifically this thread, I got the HR10-250 on the second try for $19.99.

This morning, after 30 minutes talking and being on hold, the best deal I was offered was $199. I declined. I tried again several hours later. Simply asked about the HR10-250 for shipping only deal I had heard about. 

Stacey, the CSR, immediately said, sure, we can set you up for that. BTW, I don't have the NFLST and she never mentioned it. She then asked if there was anything else she could do. I asked if they had any other programming offers and she sad she could give me Starz and Showtime free for 3 months. I said thanks!

I guess the moral of the story is keep trying. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## videojanitor

rlp said:


> I guess the moral of the story is keep trying.


I called four more times today -- got absolutely zip. That makes a total of eight calls. I'm removing my subscription to this thread -- it's too depressing!

*EDIT:* OK, I gave it one more try.  Incredibly, I DID get something out of them, though it's not quite as good as what everyone else is getting. Four free months of the HD package, plus $120 programming credit. Add that to the three free months of Showtime I previously received, and that's about $200 worth of stuff. Better than nothing!


----------



## TreyS

TreyS (7/23/06) said:


> I just called...twice. First time they offered me $399 with a $150 credit, then $10 off HD programming for 4 mos and also $10 off my package for 12 mos. I didn't take the deal, hung up and called right back.
> 
> The second rep noted the above deal (was already in the system) and said he'd do another $50 credit off the HD Tivo, everything else stayed the same. I didn't take that one but he did say, before I hung up, that I was an A List customer and that the next guy might do another $20.
> 
> I'll wait until tomorrow and call back I guess, see if they can do a lil better like the others here have.
> 
> Also, I don't have the Sunday Ticket package.
> 
> All in all, with the rebates and credits, it would be like $58.95. $220 out of pocket but $160 in credits.
> 
> Should I bite? Why should I buy the unit if I'm leasing it? Right?


I just called back (3rd try), talked to a lady and mentioned from the start that I had called Dish and said they could do 4 rooms with one being a HD-DVR for $199 but they would waive the fee for a new customer.

I also said I was an excellent customer with D* (A-List) and had alot of equipment invested with them and would rather stay with D*. Could she match the Dish deal?

She said let's take a look....sure, that will be no problem.

They will be here (hopefully) on the 12th to install the receiver. I already have HD and extra coax in the walls so the installer won't have to do much. Hopefully this time they won't knock over my mailbox and then leave w/o telling me. 

I didn't get any free programming but I can't complain.

Thanks to the OP for this thread! :up: I've been wanting to do this since last Dec.


----------



## ike0069

I called and got the HD-DVR for free also. I told a friend about it right after I got off the phone so he gave it a try. He had no problems either. We now both have our receivers set up and working great. 

When I called, the only thing I got was the receiver for free (already have a 3-LNB dish and an off-air antenna), but no free programming. I probably could have gotten more, but didn't want to push my luck.

Well last night I called retentions back and asked why I didn't show Super Fan on my programming. I told her that I understood that if I signed up for HD and NFLST plus adding a two-year commitment (I actually already had ST before I got the receiver but I just didn't mention that) I would get the Super Fan for free. She said no problem and added it without hesitation. 

Personally I could care less about the HD programming because it's not very good on DTV. But I really wanted to watch the NFL games in HD. And since I'm completely addicted to TiVo, there was no way I could watch the games in HD without a HD-DVR. So after getting everything for free (minus a $20 handling charge), I'm extremely happy. I've been a DTV/NFLST subscriber for 8 years now, and have no plans to change. DTV is great.


----------



## linerate

Been a DTV customer for over 10 years, never used retention number. Tried Sat. to get the free deal. No luck. $199 lease and was told that the currently HR10-250 based on MPEG2 would be out dated and would REQUIRE MPEG4 by beginning of next year.


----------



## tall1

ike0069 said:


> Personally I could care less about the HD programming because it's not very good on DTV. But I really wanted to watch the NFL games in HD.


Not all NFLHD games are on ST. You have MNF on ESPNHD (which requires the D* HD channels sub) and SNF on NBCHD (which requires OTA or DNS).


----------



## bluesman64

After several calls, here's the deal I got:

subscribed to Sunday Ticket
Free HR10-250
Free Superfan
$10 off HBO for 6 months
$5 off HD package for 6 months

Not bad.


----------



## fatcat4009

Yeah I just called and the guy told me not get their current HD-DVR because it wasn't compatible with my HD locals. He said the new model would be coming out this fall.


----------



## Kenwood

I decided to give it a try and this is what I got attached to my acct:

When the MPEG4 HD/DVR (HR20) is released, I will get it totally free, as well as the new 5LBN dish. Everything installed - nothing out of pocket. I can wait, since I just got my HDTV and just discovered I get a good portion of HD local content from our Basic Cable plan with Cox. I can wait it out.

I've been with D* since 97, and have had the NFL-ST since 97 also. I've never called in before and I'm still using my Sony SAT T-60. They also offered me SuperFan for 1/2 off.


----------



## Mrgrim30

New here.. Just got mine free .. Called Last Friday with no problems at all..Already had NFLST.Plus they threw in Superfan. Just told the woman about some nfl4u2 code..Told her I was trying to upgrade online but it would not let me..She took care of the rest... Installed today 8/7 but they forgot the OTA should be back Friday 8/11? Just have question which format should I set it in.. I had the H20 and it switched formats by itself for HD channels in 1080 or 720 and also sd channels in 480.. This reciever only stays on one format all the time? ALso does it ever turn off? Thanks in advance !!!!!!!


----------



## Queasy1

I finally got my HR10-250 installed last week (8/2). I had placed the order on something like 7/10 but the installers in my area must have been busy. Anyways, I told them I wanted NFL ST and Superfan so they gave me the receiver for free. I also got a free OTA antenna and 4 months of HD programming for free. 

The only problem I have now is that the local NBC affiliate doesn't always come in clearly OTA. Not a big deal since I don't watch much on NBC anyways. 

It was kind of funny though because my wife was joking with me about how she didn't understand why I was getting this...our current receiver works just fine...yadda yadda yadda. Then we watched House that night and I would flip between the OTA HD and Sat SD feeds and she was wowed. She's now recording all her shows in HD.


----------



## Queasy1

Mrgrim30 said:


> I had the H20 and it switched formats by itself for HD channels in 1080 or 720 and also sd channels in 480.. This reciever only stays on one format all the time?


Go into video settings and select the displays modes you like to watch/your TV can handle. You can then press the up button on the remote to switch between display types.



> ALso does it ever turn off?


No. At best, you can put it on Standby mode so that it will still record when you're not watching.


----------



## tivoboy

man, three times calling now, no go. People SAY they don't know about this promo. 
I have tried one or two of the numbers listed here, even mentioning the nfl4u2 didn't work.


----------



## tivoboy

okay, fourth time a charm, no problem, no hassle, 19.95 installed.
Installed coming in 10 days though, bummer.
CRAZY how nobody seems to know this.


----------



## otamcnet

I called Thursday, and Sunday they came out and did a replacement. Shipping and handling 20 bux, nothing else. Just told them I had a nev LCD tv and Dish was giving away HD recievers for free. Took about 10 minutes.


----------



## newsposter

Queasy1 said:


> It was kind of funny though because my wife was joking with me about how she didn't understand why I was getting this...our current receiver works just fine...yadda yadda yadda. Then we watched House that night and I would flip between the OTA HD and Sat SD feeds and she was wowed. She's now recording all her shows in HD.


to REALLY wow her, record her SD stuff OTA...once you get over the bars, it's much better than DTVs locals in SD. One glaring difference on colors for me was the simpsons. Same tv and all same settings but looks 10x better OTA.


----------



## TrickMag

Just wanted to thank everyone for all the helpful information. I called last night and spoke to Josie. She didn't offer me a free HD DVR, just $100 off and 12 months of $10 off my bill.

I called tonight and spoke to Denise and this is what I ended up with:

- Subscribed to NFL ST
- $50 off Superfan
- Free HD DVR - $19.95 S&H
- 4 months free HD programming ($40 value)

I also asked her about the upgrade path to MPEG4 and after a couple of minutes talking to her supervisor, she said that there was nothing official on how that will be handled. She did offer that it will be a discounted upgrade.


----------



## eweine

Does anyone who received this offer live in a "multi-dwelling unit" aka condo that has a system operator? My condo association has contracted with a system operator to maintain some shared dishes and the connections to all of our units. I wonder if this relationship would prevent me from qualifying for the offer because the system operator has a negotiated programming rate?


----------



## RxMan

I guess you HAVE to setup an install? I would love it if they would just ship me the unit and I could hook it up myself. Has anyone been able to do this?


----------



## Galley_SimRacer

Apparently I'm an idiot, because I gave up after two tries, and went to CC a few weeks ago and *bought/leased* my TiVo for $400.


----------



## Willy

1st call: $399-$150 credit
2nd call : same offer was already in notes.
3rd call: $399 - $150 credit - $10 / mo X 12 months - Free Starz x 3 months ($33).
4th call: Free HR10 -250 , $19.95 shipping credit , $10 off Starz X 6 months, 5 off HD Package x 6 months.

2 year commitment, 1 year HD package committment. NO Sunday ticket. 5 year subscriber, total choice package. A-list. Called directly to retention. NO 5LNB Dish, offered OTA antenna for $49 (declined), installation in 6 days.

Good luck, all.


----------



## videojanitor

Galley_SimRacer said:


> Apparently I'm an idiot, because I gave up after two tries, and went to CC a few weeks ago and *bought/leased* my TiVo for $400.


Don't feel bad -- I did the same thing. After seeing the thread here, I kept calling until I got them to throw me some kind of bone. In the end, I ended up getting 3 months of Showtime, 4 months of the HD package, and a $120 programming credit (paid $10 a month for 12 months).

So far, I haven't seen anyone here say they got a free one AFTER they'd already bought it in a store.


----------



## BigTuna

videojanitor said:


> Don't feel bad -- I did the same thing. After seeing the thread here, I kept calling until I got them to throw me some kind of bone. In the end, I ended up getting 3 months of Showtime, 4 months of the HD package, and a $120 programming credit (paid $10 a month for 12 months).
> 
> So far, I haven't seen anyone here say they got a free one AFTER they'd already bought it in a store.


You have now............I bought one from CCity when they first came out for $1000 and just got a free one a couple of months ago.........no hassles and very easy. The tech even left it with my wife to install because I wasn't home.

BigTuna


----------



## newsposter

Galley_SimRacer said:


> Apparently I'm an idiot, because I gave up after two tries, and went to CC a few weeks ago and *bought/leased* my TiVo for $400.


welll...only an idiot if you wanted to own...should have gone to newegg for 399 then you own. Probably would get some reduced upgrade in the future if you wanted it.


----------



## videojanitor

BigTuna said:


> You have now............I bought one from CCity when they first came out for $1000 and just got a free one a couple of months ago.........no hassles and very easy. The tech even left it with my wife to install because I wasn't home.


That is cool, but what I meant was, I just bought one in a store (two weeks ago) and now tried to get the money refunded (because people here are getting them for free). I haven't seen anyone claim to have succeeded in doing that.


----------



## amylynn_t

I see contradictory info in some posts, here and on dbstalk.
Most posts say you can't get MPEG-2 locals from D**,
but some posts say that NY & LA are exceptions.

I'm in NJ, so can I get MPEG-2 locals from the sat or not?
Trying to decide whether to ask for the HR10-250 deal or not.


----------



## jjn

videojanitor said:


> That is cool, but what I meant was, I just bought one in a store (two weeks ago) and now tried to get the money refunded (because people here are getting them for free). I haven't seen anyone claim to have succeeded in doing that.


I did it for a HR10-250 purchased at CC. We wanted to watch the World Cup in HD and a install by D* would have taken to long. Did this after talking to retention who said they would give me $100 off the purchase price, 4 month HD and 2 months HBO/Showtime free. Installed and activated with no problem. After a week I checked my account and there was no credit. Called and explained what happened and got $250 credit to my account plus the extras.


----------



## texasbrit

Been with DirecTV since the beginning...do not have ST.
First call to Customer Retention.
Free HR10-250. Free installation. Offered free 3-lnb dish, but already have one. Installer "may bring AT9" (we'll see). Four months free HD package.


----------



## narrod

In a message last week I stated that I emailed DirecTV and asked them for a free HR10-250
and requested a call. They called, offered a free unit, and scheduled install for today. It was just installed. A new unit in the box. Everything works as it should. Total cost was $20 shipping.

-Wendell


----------



## Mrgrim30

They returned today 8/11 for the OTA install,after they forgot on 8/7. Just can not receive all locals off the antenna... Having problem with ch.11 WB, and ch.9 UPN.. I already made 5 trips on the roof to redirect antenna but its a pain going up and down trying to get a signal... Any suggestions????? Its a Winegard antenna.. Thanks


----------



## hmss007

So I just need post my experience. I have been a D* customer for 6+ years and have never asked for anything before. I called the retention line, 1-800-824-9081.

Me: I'd like to know what kind of deal you can give me on a HD DVR
CSR: Let me put you on hold and see what I can do
... 3 min wait ...

CSR: If you commit to 24-months, I can give you the DVR for FREE with 4-months of FREE HD programming. I can also give you Showtime for 6-monts for FREE and it will automatically roll off at the end of the 6-months. I can also credit your account $5 for three months to cover some of the $19.95 shipping cost.
CSR: I can have someone there on Monday to do the install and upgrade your dish if needed.

How cool is that, didn't have to beg, plead or anything, they offered the deal to me.

The CSR also said that when the D* branded HD-DVR is available I'll be eligable for the free upgrade.

This was my one and only call to them.

Very excited!

Eric


----------



## purwater

I just got in on the deal. I called the regular CSR and she said the deal I got on a flyer had expired. I hung up and called retention. Right off the bat she gave me the free HD Tivo, 4 free months of HD pak, and free Superfan. Not bad for a 11 month subscriber. Now I gotta find the money for a HDTV.


----------



## sangleweb

I still have 1 yr left on my contract, been with dtv 4 yrs, do you all think I'll get a chance of free hd dvr if I call?


----------



## jjn

nirvanayoda said:


> I've been a customer for 2 years and never been late (and am not currently under contract), yet they only offered me $150 off an HD-DVR.


Call again


----------



## MTW1961

Okay, it took a little work, but not too much.

On my first call, I was offered 2/3 off the $399 price, or $133, plus $20 S/H for a total of $153. They agreed to install the OTA antenna for free, and so I left it at that.

After reading more and more about people getting their units for free, I called again, last Thursday, the night before my install. Their computers were down, but the man I talked to offered me a $100 account credit instantly, and offered free Showtime for 6 months and HBO for $2 a month for 6 months. I was quite happy, since this meant a total out-of -pocket of $53.

The install was postponed for a week, and during the week, I told three coworkers about this deal. All three coworkers called and were offered the HD-DVR for just the $20 S/H fee. It took two calls for two of them and one call for the third. All have been customers about two years.

This kinda ticked me off a little bit, so I called back and talked to another CSR. It took a few minutes, but he offered me an additional $50 account credit. My net out-of-pocket cost is down to $3, plus I get the free Showtime and HBO, and of course 4 months of free HD package.

Yay! Thanks to everyone for posting their deals and empowering me to call DTV! If you're reading this and haven't called yet, do. For those of you striking out at first, call back. For the record, I never once mentioned this forum, but did mention that my friends had gotten this deal. They did not ask for names, although I was prepared to supply names. I also mentioned that I had referred many people to DirecTV before they gave referral incentives, and that may have helped me a little bit.

I've been a customer for 5 years. My average bill is $65.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Cycopath

nirvanayoda said:


> They write notes when you call. I'm afraid if I keep calling, I won't get anything. Should I mention this thread?


it took my dad 3-4 tries to get the deal, and it only took me one try. if you are nice they shouldnt put any bad info in the notes. just be nice and if they dont offer, kindly thank them for their time


----------



## purwater

I'm an 11 month customer with 13 months left under contract. My bill averages about $78. The retention department picked up on the first ring and I asked what kinda deal I could get on the HD DVR and mentioned the flyer I got a while back. She said I can give you the DVR free plus shipping. I asked if I had to take the HD pack since I hadn't got my new tv yet. She said it's free for 4 months so not to worry. I asked of any deal on Superfan and she said since you're a good customer I can throw that in free as well. I didn't expect to get this good of an offer right off the bat. And to be honest if I hadn't got the offer I had planned on cancelling Sunday Ticket. I didn't watch a ton of games last year, but it's worth the cost to get the DVR and HD capabilities. Plus BSG on Universal HD will be sweet.


----------



## fareal

Anyone get a free HR10-250 without a new 2 year commitment?


----------



## T1V0

fareal said:


> Anyone get a free HR10-250 without a new 2 year commitment?


Not a chance. If anyone was told this, then the csr lied or just didnt care to mention it.


----------



## fareal

T1V0 said:


> Not a chance. If anyone wasnt told this, then the csr lied or just didnt care to mention it.


Last "free stuff" I got I was told it had extended my commitment, but when I checked months later it hadn't. It wasn't hardware though, it was credit to my bill for 6 months and free showtime and ... I think thats it.


----------



## 300M

Just called Retention and spoke with Heather. I've been a Total Choice Plus customer for about 3 years and here is what I was offered:

$399 (HR10-250)
- 200 instant account credit
- 12months HD package credit ($120)
- 6months Showtime credit (already subscribe) $60
------------
$19 + tax and $19.95 shipping total.

I went ahead and accepted the offer on the first call. I figure I am getting the HR10-250 for a total of $40. That's alot better than the $499 I paid at BB a few months ago.


----------



## Galley_SimRacer

newsposter said:


> welll...only an idiot if you wanted to own...should have gone to newegg for 399 then you own. Probably would get some reduced upgrade in the future if you wanted it.


Well, I did manage to get them to swap out my H10 for an H20 and install the 5-LNB dish at no charge.


----------



## tmdlkwd

narrod said:


> I used a different approach. I sent an email through the website asking for a free HR10-250. I asked for someone to contact me as I didn't want to wait on the phone. I received a call today. The recorder is being delivered on the 11th. My total cost is $20 shipping.
> No Season Ticket. A new 2 year commitment.
> 
> -Wendell


I did this as well.
I did not take the first offer over the phone.

I called back to DTV in reference to my email
Overall, pretty happy with what I did get

I s/w Carolyn at 8008249081

My original first call deal I was offered was something like, HD DVR ( I only pay shipping, free ST for 3 months..

My call today, I was offered and proudly accepted..

Equipment:

1) HR10-250, I only pay S/H
2) OTA at no charge
3) swap out one of my standalone rca in the same room( replaceing it with my R10 { soon to be the HD DVR} )

Programming:

{ I do get HBO and SHOW right now AND I do get the NFL Ticket}

1) $5.00 of my total bill for 12 months
2) FREE Show for 6 months
3) HBO for $2.00 for 6 months.

4) Once activated, $5.00 of the HD package.

There was NO mention of any 2 yr committment?
I had the Retention rep NOTE everything as well.

She did try to push the new HD DVR and the 5 LNB, She suggested that I may want to wait until the Fall. I happily declined the recommendation.

Cheers
Troy


----------



## newsposter

Galley_SimRacer said:


> Well, I did manage to get them to swap out my H10 for an H20 and install the 5-LNB dish at no charge.


glad i read that 2x...thought for a moment you meant your 400 tivo


----------



## DrMac5

A few years ago before my local area was able to receive locals, I "moved" to a different area. Recently I bought a new HDTV and since locals are now available in my area I decided to "move" back and see if I could get a free HR10-250 in the process.

I called the mover's line at DirecTV and told them that I was moving home and looking to upgrade one of my receivers. This is what I was offered, with absolutely no mention of wanting anything for free on my behalf, and quickly accepted.

1) Free HR10-250 (I was told my account would be charged $99 for the receiver and then credited back $99, which has already happened.)

2) Pay $19.95 for the shipping costs of HR10-250.

3) Free installation of 3 LNB dish

4) $10 credit to account programming package for next 12 months

5) $50 credit to account today (was told this was because I am one of their best customers LOL, this has also already been posted to my account)

So all told I received a HR10-250, 3 LNB dish and got paid $150.05 in credits in the process.

I was also offered HBO and Showtime for $2 each for the next three months, but declined due to the fact that a few weeks ago I called the retention # and got all the movie and sports channels for free for the next four months, due to them not being able to give me the NFL ST offer as an existing custmer.

I was also notified by the DirecTV rep that I am extended two years now, but who cares I would have stayed with them anyways.


----------



## peepsmama

I just made my first call...didn't go very well. I was offered a $200 credit on the HD reciever/dish, no discount on programming or on the OTA antenna, plus the 19.95 s/h. That made my "deal" almost $275 out of pocket. 

We have been customers for 10 years this year, dvr customers for 4 years(although we have no premium channels and no sports packages  ) and have never requested anything. I am going to have dh call back later today to see if there is a better offer made. 

Question: Are you guys who are getting the great deals threatening to swtich or just asking for a deal?

Thanks to the OP!!! We will stay on it here and see if we can get anything.


----------



## BoB-O TiVo

peepsmama said:


> Question: Are you guys who are getting the great deals threatening to swtich or just asking for a deal?


I just called and asked for a deal. I said, "I think the code is something like NFL4U2, but I'm not sure." She didn't respond to that, but eventually 'found' me a deal 'in the system'.

BoB


----------



## ACE101

Just checking in here too. My R10 recently died and I was thinking about a new HD DVR. I use Comcast for my Cable internet access (it is simply the best, at least around here), and I had checked out what they have for HD TV. I wasn't that impressed.

But after reading a lot here, I decided to try one of the retention numbers here and tell them my story.

Bang! I was instantly offered:

- HR10-250 for $19.95 s/h
- Free dishes (including the OTA antenna) and installation
- 4 months free HD ($9.95 per month)
- 6 months free Showtime
- 6 months free HBO

I don't have the NFL package which is $250, so I couldn't take advantage of the free Superfan package (HD) that they were offering. Really, I'm mostly going to be watching football using the OTA antenna anyhow.

But to pay $19.95 for all that? I am one happy camper right now, and come this Friday, I'll be watching and/or recording some HD in style on the 60".


----------



## badger23

OMG, got it all hooked up last Friday. I'm on cloud nine. Never been a Tivo user before and I don't think I will ever be able to go without. Thanks to everyone that posted in this thread. Now I need to go get a new cool remote.


----------



## peepsmama

Shoot...this is frustrating. Dh just called as well and they told him that they saw an offer had been made earlier today (basically just $200 off of the $399..nothing else) and dh said that it must've been my wife that called. He even told them we were thinking of switching to Comcast and she told him "that is the offer on the table, ok?" with no counter offer at all.  I don't understand how some people are getting it and not others. My luck follows me everywhere, it seems.

Do you think that your monthly bill average plays a role? Ours is about $45-50/month. Anyone else in that range getting the deal? After 10 years of never asking for anything, I cannot believe that is the best they will do for us.


----------



## fareal

I'd call back again if I were you and just say.. "we've called a couple of times but nobody has been able to help me, you may find in our records that someone has offered us xyz, but I have several friends that have been offered freefreefree, can you help me get the same?"

I doubt your bad luck is specifically because of your account.



peepsmama said:


> Shoot...this is frustrating. Dh just called as well and they told him that they saw an offer had been made earlier today (basically just $200 off of the $399..nothing else) and dh said that it must've been my wife that called. He even told them we were thinking of switching to Comcast and she told him "that is the offer on the table, ok?" with no counter offer at all.  I don't understand how some people are getting it and not others. My luck follows me everywhere, it seems.
> 
> Do you think that your monthly bill average plays a role? Ours is about $45-50/month. Anyone else in that range getting the deal? After 10 years of never asking for anything, I cannot believe that is the best they will do for us.


----------



## ebandman

I did pretty well too. $299 spread over 3 month's bills. $219 in credits added to the account upfront. $10 off/month on my total choice package = $120 credit and $10/mo credit for 6 months on my HBO package = $60 credit. No shipping/handling fee either so I guess I'll use the $100 I'm ahead toward the new 32 Samsung LCD I ordered to replace the old Toshiba TV I have my SD Tivo hooked to now. Still have room for more credits too on the HD package if installer doesn't come or is late or brings the wrong box 

One question for those here, I assume I can keep the old TIVO hooked up to the new TV via an SVideo input and standard phone jack audio cables to finish looking at the content on the hard disk until its all been been seen. Is there some way to change the remote code so the new remote with the HR-250 won't access the old SD RCA Directtv tivo?


----------



## videojanitor

ebandman said:


> Is there some way to change the remote code so the new remote with the HR-250 won't access the old SD RCA Directtv tivo?


Yes, I have both an SD and HD TiVo in the same room, with a separate remote for each. You have to make a change on both the remotes and both TiVos to keep the remote codes separate -- it's a little involved, but not too bad. Do you still have the manual that came with your TiVo? The info is in there. If not, I'll get mine and transcribe the steps.


----------



## ebandman

videojanitor said:


> Yes, I have both an SD and HD TiVo in the same room, with a separate remote for each. You have to make a change on both the remotes and both TiVos to keep the remote codes separate -- it's a little involved, but not too bad. Do you still have the manual that came with your TiVo? The info is in there. If not, I'll get mine and transcribe the steps.


Just found that info in the guide and set the SD Tivo to remote address 1 as described. Will set the HD remote address to 2 when it arrives! Thanks for the quick info and response....


----------



## CountXavier

I just called the retention number and explained that I wanted to add HD into my bedroom but couldn't do it without the HD Tivo. I mentioned that I had heard others were getting these units for free and was wondering if there was anything that could be done for me. We have Verizon FIOS in my neighborhood now and mentioned that they keep sending me info on switching. The rep I had was awesome, put me on hold and said "No problem!" I quickly received $19.95 + tax for the HD Tivo and installation (dish and all), switching my current set up to another room. Free HD package for 4 months. I was thankful to be offered the deal and made the arrangements for the install.

I've been with DTV for about 7 years now and I was out of contract (until this phone call!) I think that gives you a better chance of cutting a deal right out of the gate, instead of having to keep calling back. So, good luck to everyone and THANK YOU guys for this hook up.


----------



## huskysox

Ugggg. Well after getting a great deal a couple of weeks ago, I took yesterday off to wait for the install (1-5 timeframe).

At 1 PM, I get a call from the installer dispatch that they won't be able to make it on Monday, but will be able to come Thursday afternoon. The last time I was updating my DTV service, this exact same thing happened - It was Hallstead Communications both times.

Needless to say, I wasn't a very happy camper. DTV did give me $30 for the inconvience, but that still doesn't off set a day off from work.

It is starting to get like the cable companies!


----------



## eatswodo

I've had two RCA DVR-40s for a while now, and have been a DirecTV customer for around 11 years (back to USSB days). Nothing fancy - no movie channels, no NFL Ticket. I get great OTA HD from my attic antenna, but obviously can't record any of it.

Tonight one of my boxes started exhibiting the classic disk drive death syndrome, so I called the retention number. I first ran into a brick wall called Josie, who could not, despite my pleading, come up with anything better than $399 for an HR10-250. So, I hung up and called right back, and this time told Pam I was interested in what kind of a deal I could get on an HD DVR. 10 minutes later, I have an HR10-250 on the way, for free. Shipping charge waived, new dish and installation included, plus running a second line to the other DVR40.

Well, technically, it's not free - I have a new 2-year commitment, which doesn't bother me, and the HD package free for 4 months; I then have to pay for it for the remainder of the year, so overall I'm out $80. I'll put up with the slow menus and no folders, and be very pleasantly surprised if and when 6.3 ever shows up. If it doesn't, no big deal.


----------



## kshoz

kshoz said:


> 5th call to customer retention...... no improvement on initial offer of hr10-250 for $200 + shipping.
> 
> I can get better equipment, more HD, etc. etc...... by switching to DISH. I've spent over 9 years with Directv, it's unfortunate.


Just a quick update....... I called to cancel DirecTV today, and the question was posed as to why i'm cancelling. When I stated that I wanted HD, etc..... the response was 'since you've been such a good customer, i can offer you a free.....oh, you've called in a few times' 'If we would have offered you this option before, would you have taken it?'

after shaking my head a few times...... i sat down to use my shiny new dish622, which i'm 98% happy with vs. my old DTivo. who knows.....maybe i'll be back in a few years.


----------



## halan

Just spoke with John in cust. retention. !-800-824-9081 (this number will be changing in the future, they are getting too many direct calls, they want you to go through cust. svc. 1st.) 

Got the deal, with the off air antenna (a $49.99 value) w/out signing up for the NFL package. Also got free HD package for 6 months.

Just a word to the wise. 
Since converting over to a lease based equiptment system, DIRECTV does not actually SELL you the unit, they are waiving the AQUSITION FEE of $399.99 and leasing you the unit for thier standard 4.99 p/ month fee. When you leave them in 2 or more years, they will want thier unit BACK. But who cares right? newer and better equiptment will be available then. 

If anyone wants to upgrade to the MPEG-4 unit when it is available, this is a good way to get your foot in the door and avoid the expected AQUISITION FEE on that unit when it is available, you will simply be UPGRADING to that unit.

Good luck.
Halan 

If "Josie" answers the phone, just hang up, she won't give anything to anybody.


----------



## fareal

halan said:


> If "Josie" answers the phone, just hang up, she won't give anything to anybody.


haha, Josie isn't very giving.

didn't think about the lease situation you mention and the foot in the door as you mention. good catch.


----------



## TyroneShoes

I got it on the first try. Well, er, the first call. My SD Tivo had just gone **** up and I needed a replacement, and what better to replace it than a free (leased+S&H+tax) HR10, which holds more SD hours than the SD box it's replacing?

They were holding fast to $399 leased ($749 sold outright), and highly recommending against the "old MPEG-2 DVR" with the new one just around the corner, but once I mentioned that for a good customer I wasn't really "feelin' the love", and that I might just put the other two HR10s up on eBay and go with Cox Cable, it was "let me see what else I can do for you". But I did it in a nice, non-threatening manner (just like every one of my posts   ).


----------



## hsindogg

I got this deal as a Sunday Ticket Subscriber. I told them about the deal and the lady said technically, I wasn't suppose to get it unless I threatened to cancel Sunday Ticket...so we just agreed that I called to cancel and she gave me the offer.


----------



## New2This

Hi all: this is a great forum, very informative. Im going to be getting an HDTV later this year, probably early Nov, so just started poking around to see what equipment Id need for HD DTV and what it would cost. I totally underestimated the cost of an HD DVR!

I dont know if leasing is the best thing, what do you think? Ive seen the HR10s on eBay for $300 or less, and saw some stuff about a $100 rebate but dont know if it would be applicable since Im already a subscriber. Also saw a guy on eBay selling an e-book for $13 that tells you how to get a good deal (plug HR10-2550 into eBay), it probably gives this site! 

I should probably give you some history:

* DTV (total choice basic w/ DVR) subscriber for over 3 yrs
* Had to return my DVR at 2 yrs due to malfunction
* They swapped it for no charge (I had been calling in problems for over a year), it took me awhile to return the old one because I was finishing watching the things I saved. I told them this ahead of time.
* They charged me for the new one. I had them take it off the bill.
* They called me/left a message while we were on a vaca, and shut off the service. I got back from vaca, saw this and was pretty angry. I called and reminded them of the date I said Id have the old one sent in, had to press the issue hard but they turned on the service (hey, I had a newborn, procrastination should be excusable!).
* Sent in the old one w/in a week.
* Called to complain about service interruption every time theres a storm (missed most of Thanksgiving 04 football games!). They sent someone out to check the dish. No probs. They apologized for me and family/friends missing the games.
* Same issue late last year, they gave me 3 mos of $5 off
* 1 month ago called again to complain about poor service during storms, said I dont want to go back to cable, but am considering it, gave me 6 mos of $5 off.

So, my relationship with DTV may be a little strained, I have no idea what they wrote in their notes about the DVR swap thing. Still have issues during storms, Im noting the dates and will call them every other month or so.

It wont be until early Nov, so this may seem premature, but I need time to plan/budget things out. If a positive history with DTV is one of the factors (in addition to the luck of the draw with who you speak with) in getting a deal, am I up the creek? 

Oh, I have a 3-LNB, do I need a 5-LNB?

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## tivoboy

there really isn't a differance with leasing, other than yes, there might be a contract extension, and one doesn't OWN anything. If one has issues with contract extension, then I think there is always a BUYOUT option, than might certainly be cheaper than buying a unit. I dont' think one is going to get ANY credits, without SOME extension. 

There is also no differance in monthly expense. I DO think though, that with leased equipment, if it breaks, they have to replace it? Someone correct if this is wrong.


----------



## zutmin

Okay, here's a recap of my attempts to obtain a good offer from DTV:

I am currently in the process of moving into a new house that I just finished building. I have been a DTV customer for 10 years. My account has been on hold for the past 4 months while I am renting a house and finishing my new house. I called the DTV Mover's Connection and advised them I am planning on being in my new house by October 1 and would like to know what they can offer me to upgrade my current Directivo to the HR10-250. I was given the stellar offer of an upgrade for $399.00. I told them I was not going to pay that much for a DVR when I can get one from TimeWarner for free. I was told there was nothing else they could do for me. No programming offers, no other discounts, nothing. Sorry, not good enough for me. 

I was transferred to another department (not sure which one) and we went through the whole discussion again and the best they would offer me was $50 off the HR10-250. I asked if they were really that interested in losing my business that easily and the rep said he really didn't care. I was amused and blown away at the same time. I have no problem just going with Time Warner Cable so DTV almost made my mind up for me. I decided to call Customer Retention to cancel my service. The rep was extremely pleasant and professional. I told her I would like to cancel my service and she asked why. I recapped the moving situation and the "offers" I had received and expressed my gripes about the cost of the HD DVR. At first she offered me a $100 of the $399 DVR price. I didn't bite and she then offered $150 off the DVR, $10 off my bill for 1 year and free showtime for 6 months. I asked if I could have HBO for free instead. She said she could give me HBO for $2/month for 6 months. I then asked about adding the HD package and she offered me a free HD package ($10/month) for 4 months. 

I also get a new 5 LNB dish, free upgrade on my Directivo DVR, free upgrade on my standard DTV box and free installation of all of these. There was a $19.95 shipping/handling fee added. The DVR is being billed at $133.00/month w/ an instant $150 credit. I also have a previous credit balance of $40 on my account. 

By my math, if you include the $40 credit balance and all the discounts I'm paying a whopping $10 for my HR10-250. 2-Year committment was mentioned and is required with my deal.

They also kept my account suspended until my install date on Sept 23. If they can't get a line of site to the satellite this will all have been for naught. I live in a very rural area w/ lots of tall trees. Hasn't been a problem for me in the past but one never knows.


----------



## zutmin

tivoboy said:


> there really isn't a differance with leasing, other than yes, there might be a contract extension, and one doesn't OWN anything. If one has issues with contract extension, then I think there is always a BUYOUT option, than might certainly be cheaper than buying a unit. I dont' think one is going to get ANY credits, without SOME extension.
> 
> There is also no differance in monthly expense. I DO think though, that with leased equipment, if it breaks, they have to replace it? Someone correct if this is wrong.


I was told that all the leased equipment will be serviced and/or replaced free of charge. That does offer one some peace of mind IMO.


----------



## tmdlkwd

zutmin said:


> They also kept my account suspended until my install date on Sept 23. If they can't get a line of site to the satellite this will all have been for naught. I live in a very rural area w/ lots of tall trees. Hasn't been a problem for me in the past but one never knows.


Getting the 5lnB??

If you are getting the HR10-250. the only thing I would be concerned about would be the availability of the Unit considering the Sept 23 timeframe? make sure you have them notate your acct, just in case they do not have enough.

I am not sure if D has set aside enough of this unit to cover some of these orders.
Especially since the H20 is rolling out. However, I may be wrong on this too.

This is just an FYI, that's all

Congrats on your deal.
I am looking forward to my HR10 install shortly

Cheers


----------



## KINGDIRK

skuzbucket said:


> Just called the number
> 
> Got the HD10-250 Free no shipping or nothing, 2 year commitment, but Ive been with them since 97 with the HUGE dishes, etc... Also...
> 
> Got on my account the H20 for free!!!! All I gotta do it trade the H10 in around mid to late september. They will come out and get everything setup free of charge and swap out the H10 for the H20.
> 
> huh - go figure...


When you called, they offered to swap the HR10-250 for the 20-700 when it comes out? Free of charge?

When I called they told me I could pick 1 of 2 options.
1) Take the HR10-250 for $20
2) She offered to "put me in the computer" for a $20 20-700 when it is released.

I took option 2 but Im not sure if I should call bacl and change it. My friend is giving me a free HR10-250 (hes going back to cable).

Im afraid "putting me in the computer" is BS.


----------



## bidger

KINGDIRK said:


> When you called, they offered to swap the HR10-250 for the 20-700 when it comes out? Free of charge?
> 
> When I called they told me I could pick 1 of 2 options.
> 1) Take the HR10-250 for $20


The $20 is for shipping & handling, not the cost of the unit.


----------



## KINGDIRK

bidger said:


> The $20 is for shipping & handling, not the cost of the unit.


I know that. Im just trying to decide if I should order the HR10-250 OR take the CSR's word that I will be able to get the 20-700 for free with only $20 for shipping when it becomes available.

Im starting to think I should call back, take the HR10-250 and then call them back looking to upgrade to an HR20 when it becomes available. I feel like at that point I can "fight it out" for a new HR20.

My head is spinning, LOL

PS: Im seeing some people getting free HD HBO and/or HDShowtime for 6 months. After I settle this HD DVR thing, I gotta try and get me some of that. Maybe threaten to go back to cable or something


----------



## tall1

KINGDIRK said:


> My friend is giving me a free HR10-250 (hes going back to cable).


Where do you find friends like this?  If it were me, I would lease another for $20 but then you have a 2-year commitment. If you want to be footloose and fancy free, take your friend up on his offer and wait and see what happens with the HR20. Doesn't cost you a thing and no commitment.


----------



## cwest02

Thanks guys just called and got my free hd tivo sunday ticket and free superfan


----------



## KINGDIRK

cwest02 said:


> Thanks guys just called and got my free hd tivo sunday ticket and free superfan


They gave you Free Superfan too!? Oh man, Im gonna have to call back and get that too. And I thought the woman (Lottie) I spoke to was being extra nice.


----------



## David Platt

Just got in on this too-- called retention and told them Comcast was now offering HD DVRs in our area, and asked them what they could do for me. Free HD DTiVo, free HD package for four months! I can't believe this!!


----------



## KINGDIRK

Just wondering what most people using the HR10-250 use, component or HDMI?

Ive heard HDMI gives the 10-250 problems, but the guy at BB today told me it was all good.


----------



## chayos

Worked for me today after a refusal 2 weeks ago. The big deal is they probably need to feel a credible threat to their business. As with the previous poster I simply asked what kind of deal they had on a HD-DVR since Comcast has been doing a mailing blitz in our area(which is true) and they offered me the HR10-250 with no grief at all, no threats or any unpleasantness from me. No NFL-ST required either.

HR10-250 $29.95
$10 credit off my bill for the next 12 months
$2 HBO/Showtime 6 months after $10 aditional credit per month
$50 one time credit for customer loyalty

They wouldn't promise and upgrade to the mpeg4 box that he stated was due in the next 60 days but I'll be happy with the TIVO interface anyway.

Thanks TC members for the hot deal...Curt


----------



## KINGDIRK

Sorry if this is redundant, but could someone explain the 2 year commitment?

If I get a HR10-250 for free, I need to commit for 2 Years? 
1) Is there a penalty if I leave Dtv?
2) Can I upgrade to a new 20-700 DVR when it comes out (even if I have to pay for the switch)? Is there a penalty?

I dont wanna be locked into the 10-250.

Appreciate anyone who can clarify. Thanks.

-AC


----------



## newsposter

i think it's 12.50 per month left on the commitment

you can definitely upgrade (unsure of fee or not)...they would want you to as they prefer their dvr to tivo

can't get out of 2 yr deal sorry


----------



## hsindogg

KINGDIRK said:


> Sorry if this is redundant, but could someone explain the 2 year commitment?
> 
> If I get a HR10-250 for free, I need to commit for 2 Years?
> 1) Is there a penalty if I leave Dtv?
> 2) Can I upgrade to a new 20-700 DVR when it comes out (even if I have to pay for the switch)? Is there a penalty?
> 
> I dont wanna be locked into the 10-250.
> 
> Appreciate anyone who can clarify. Thanks.
> 
> -AC


The 2 year commitment is at least with service with DTV. Yes there is a penalty if you leave within that time period, but it is prorated down. I guess this applies to your hardware by de facto.

As for upgrading, I think the jury is still out on that. Some say customer representatives are telling people who get the H10 now will be able to upgrade for $20 when the H20 comes out. But who really knows until there's a long thread like this one.

Worst comes to worst, you get your locals via OTA right? I think it's worth the gamble for $20 now. Who knows when the H20 will come to your market.


----------



## KINGDIRK

newsposter said:


> i think it's 12.50 per month left on the commitment
> 
> you can definitely upgrade (unsure of fee or not)...they would want you to as they prefer their dvr to tivo
> 
> can't get out of 2 yr deal sorry


I wont leave DTV....love it. I have no problem with a 2 year deal.

One question....What do u mean by "_12.50 per month left on commitement_"?


----------



## Adam1115

newsposter said:


> i think it's 12.50 per month left on the commitment
> 
> you can definitely upgrade (unsure of fee or not)...they would want you to as they prefer their dvr to tivo
> 
> can't get out of 2 yr deal sorry


This conflicts with a lot of things I've heard.

1) You can turn in your hardware in leu of the penalty.

2) You can suspend your account for the duration of the commitment THEN cancel.

3) You can call and argue with them, that you moved and don't have line of site, etc. and they may let you out.

Are you saying this is all wrong???


----------



## Zharin

Worked just fine for me today, no sunday ticket or anything. Said comcast was offering great deals, what can you do for me? They asked if I was looking for programming or hardware, I said it'd be nice to replace my old non hi-def tivo with the HR10-250, and they said ok, is monday afternoon ok to install it? No charges at all.


Thanks to all the forum people that posted about this.


----------



## newsposter

Adam1115 said:


> This conflicts with a lot of things I've heard.
> 
> 1) You can turn in your hardware in leu of the penalty.
> 
> 2) You can suspend your account for the duration of the commitment THEN cancel.
> 
> 3) You can call and argue with them, that you moved and don't have line of site, etc. and they may let you out.
> 
> Are you saying this is all wrong???


1 . I heard the same thing when i purchased my receiver last year (and even think it was on the rebate card). I was assuming anyone today is talking lease and i'm 100% sure you lose both your up front fee AND your remaining time you have left on your 2 year commitment (which i 'think' is a 12.50/month fee) even if you return the receiver. There was a promo a few months ago that had a 30 day trial but that has dried up and you still lost your 400 up front fee on that. I(i even have an old post on this board with that exact contract language if you want to search)

2. i've also heard you can suspend 9 months then up that and it eats up your commitment...as I have no 1st handed experience, i cant be sure

3. I've heard this as well. Never did it


----------



## KINGDIRK

1) I got a free HR10-250
2) Free Installation
3) $49.99 for the antenna
4) Superfan. I did NOT get this for free. I wasnt happy about that. I was told I'd have to pay full price, $99 but....
5) I get $10 credit each month for the next 6 months.

I hate NOT to wait for the HR20 but I need HD.


----------



## cwest02

After i got the free hd tivo and free superfan, i called back and got the free off air ant


----------



## KINGDIRK

cwest02 said:


> After i got the free hd tivo and free superfan, i called back and got the free off air ant


I dont believe it. I may have my wife call back and threaten to cancel all together. Shes good at ****, LOL.

Good deal for u man.


----------



## cwest02

i called back after the first order and said i wanted to confirm my order and then asked why the OTA wasnt on there, i told them that the person on the first call said they would put it on there, they put me on hold and came back a minute later and said it was now on there for no cost


----------



## RoadRashTX

I was curious what tactics everyone has used to get these deals. I just spoke with customer retention and the best she would offer me was

HD Tivo - 168.95
$10 off a month for 12 months

I am not currently a Sunday Ticket subscriber, so she would not give me anything like Superfan or Sunday Ticket. She also said I had to have Sunday Ticket to get superfan. I did not know that.

She also did not offer a dish replacement or OTA Antenna. 

I called up saying that I had received offers from DISH and Time Warner. I am curious how others we able to get the DVR for Free.

Mark 
Dallas


----------



## mechtriton

I emailed thru the web form. with something about wanting to upgrade to HD. They emailed me back saying that a customer service rep would call me. 

After letting them "sweat it" for 2 weeks I finally called them back after a message on my machine everyday. The number they left on my machine was the direct retention number. 

On my first attempt I was able to get a HD DVR for 19.95 and an off air antenna for 49.95
when I asked her to clairify which HD DVR I would get she said it would be a HD20-700(I think,... it had a 700 in it.) I told her I wanted a HR10-250. She said she couldnt get me one, out of stock. But I could get the 700 now and I would have locals in HD in the next 2 months. 

No thanks I'll call comcast.

and then I hung up. 

I then called them back 20 minutes later. Told them again the situation and that i wanted a HR10-250. Guy said sure no problem. If the installer shows up with a different receiver. decline it and call us back. Also got HD programing for half off for 6 months.

Only problem I had was the only install date they had availible was Sept. 11.


----------



## New2This

I'm hearing/reading different things about the HR10-250 and various upgrades. Can anyone clarify the following?

1) Menus are painstakingly slow and not as intuitive as the regular DVR
2) No sub-folders in "now playing" (though they weren't avail before the upgrade so no big deal, I guess)
3) searching for programs to record/setting up season passes are awkward

My main one:

4) Local Hi-Def is only obtained through an antenna, other HD programming is available through the satellite. 
4a) If I don't want an antenna, can I still get the local channels on the DVR but not in HD?
4b) If locals (either HD and/or non HD) are received w/ an antenna, can the 
signal be run through the DVR and recorded?
5) Will the upgraded HR10-250 correct any of these?

Thanks for any help. If I missed any significant issues, please feel free to fill me in.


----------



## narrod

4 yes
4a yes
4b yes
5 Who knows?

-Wendell


----------



## newsposter

1. guide is much slower than my T60 and so are all related functions like setting a recording and rearraging SP. if you try to do stuff while recording HD, it's very slow

2. no folders..yet

3. searching for programs is the same on my old receiver and my HDtivo. all the same interface and options.


----------



## gfb107

4b) The only OTA locals the HR10-250 can receive/tune/record are the digital ones, which most people call HD OTA, although they don't strictly have to be HD, they could be digital SD. In practice all digital stations are HD, although the programming is often upconverted SD.
The HR10-250 can not receive/tune/record OTA analog locals.

5) The software upgrade is expected to fix 1 and 2. I completely disagree with 3, but there are no changes expected in that area.


----------



## New2This

Thanks, very helpful. I want to clarify: If I don't have an antenna, I can still get local channels, but they won't be in HD. However, if the local channel doesn't broadcast in HD (i.e., broadcasts in analog), I wouldn't be able to get it at all without the antenna. 

But, I can watch non-HD (analog) broadcasts if they aren't local.

Is it my imagination or is that kind of screwy logic?

Most of my major networks are local, but not all are HD. I'm sure an antenna wouldn't work because I tried it unsuccessfully a few years ago and a neighbor has one and gets crummy reception with it. 

What's "SD"?

Thanks.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Well.. my deal wasn't quite the same, but not bad considering I paid $899.99 after rebate a couple years ago.

Sign up for two more years and the cost is $212.00 plus $19.95 shipping, paid over three months.

Brand new unit, so I'm assuming HDMI and USB works and 6.2 software.

I may take the deal.


----------



## PhysicalPresence

New2This said:


> Thanks, very helpful. I want to clarify: If I don't have an antenna, I can still get local channels, but they won't be in HD. However, if the local channel doesn't broadcast in HD (i.e., broadcasts in analog), I wouldn't be able to get it at all without the antenna.
> 
> But, I can watch non-HD (analog) broadcasts if they aren't local.
> 
> Is it my imagination or is that kind of screwy logic?
> 
> Most of my major networks are local, but not all are HD. I'm sure an antenna wouldn't work because I tried it unsuccessfully a few years ago and a neighbor has one and gets crummy reception with it.
> 
> What's "SD"?
> 
> Thanks.


You can still receive and record your locals (not the HD ones) thru Directv. Just because a local channel doesn't broadcast in HD, doesn't mean it is analog. The TIVO can tune in all digital OTA channels, however, not all digital channels are done in HD. HD is simply the highest subset of digital. Some stations choose to not run in HD at this time. They simply run in 480i SD (Standard Definition), but they're still digital.


----------



## newsposter

also note that (at least for me), the SD OTA is so much better than directvs signal, i watch everything even if it has bars, over OTA


----------



## Zharin

Sigh, it's a good thing I called to verify my order. Turns out the original rep I spoke to put in the order as an install of an HD DVR I already owned.....

So, had them cancel that, called back to customer retention, explained what I thought I was getting versus what was on the order. Then he asked why they were giving me a $399 HD DVR for free, explained that comcast would give me two, and I'd love to stay with D*, but I wanted HD on both HD TV's. 

After that, no problem, he put in the new order for a free HR10-250, new 5lnb dish, and professional install. I should have asked for some free programming for the mixup, but didn't wanna push my luck. This time my order status on the website looks correct.

Once again, thanks to everyone on the forum that posted about this. 

Bottom line:
No sunday ticket/No superfan
Free HR10-250
Free 5lnb dish
Free install. 

I'll be happy when it actually gets installed.


----------



## Budget_HT

New2This said:


> Thanks, very helpful. I want to clarify: If I don't have an antenna, I can still get local channels, but they won't be in HD. However, if the local channel doesn't broadcast in HD (i.e., broadcasts in analog), I wouldn't be able to get it at all without the antenna.
> 
> But, I can watch non-HD (analog) broadcasts if they aren't local.
> 
> Is it my imagination or is that kind of screwy logic?
> 
> Most of my major networks are local, but not all are HD. I'm sure an antenna wouldn't work because I tried it unsuccessfully a few years ago and a neighbor has one and gets crummy reception with it.
> 
> What's "SD"?
> 
> Thanks.


Assuming your're in an area where DirecTV provides the local channels over satellite, you can view and record them (in SD) on the HR10-250. You can record any HD or SD satellite channels EXCEPT the newer MPEG-4 local HD channels and upcoming (any) MPEG-4 channels.


----------



## Zharin

New2This said:


> What's "SD"?
> 
> Thanks.


Standard Definition, as in regular, non hi def content.


----------



## New2This

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the help. 

I live in small, semi-rural Western Mass... all locals are digital, one or two are HD. I doubt very much all will be HD anytime soon (there may be a demand, but most of the popoulation is such that they can't afford it), really doubt they'll be MPEG4 anytime soon.

I called D* with some of those questions before I posted, and they totally confused me. Glad to know I can get locals even if they're not HD, but as long as they're digital. I don't want an antenna on my tiny little house...

Thanks again.


----------



## KINGDIRK

Cant seem to get a solid answer.....

Im getting an HR10-250. Can I use HDMI cables? People have said that Hr10-250 used to have problems with HDMI. Can anyone confirm if this is still the case?

What kind of cables are people using?


----------



## vtfan99

I use HDMI...no problems...also use component...no problems.


----------



## MRTRIPOD

is there a list of cities that directv will provide local HD channels to?


----------



## jar-head

Just called today (5th try in 5 months) and finally got a deal I would take:

HR10-250 for 19.95
OTA antenna for 49.99
Free install/dish
No programming though

This was the best I got in forever, as before I was getting only $100 off the $399 price, so I jumped at this even though it wasn't as good as others have gotten.


----------



## Indiana627

I got it! Didn't even have to ask for it. I had called a few weeks ago for the free deal but best I could get was a $150 credit. Called back today to check if that was still valid (which it was) but then started asking what the swap out policy from the HR10 to the HR20 would be. She didn't know. She then put me on hold to check about DNS and when she came back she offered the HR10 for $19.95! Plus I got HD package for 4 months free with no requirement to keep it after that. I did have to start a new 2 year committment but that's OK with me. Didn't have to signup for any part of ST (she never even mentioned it). Total charge came to $21.55 with tax and I get a free HR10! Only bad part is I have to have an installer come out, but hopefully he'll just give it to me. Installation is scheduled for 9/16 - just in time for the fall season. I can't wait!!!!

Good things do come to those who wait! I love these forums!


----------



## thebishman

My experience:
A week ago I called and asked about any credits, etc. that I could be offered as Cox in our area can be pretty aggressive with discounts for a year for customers switching from satellite. I've been with Directv for 6 1/2 years and spend about $100/month.

Warren at Customer Retention immediately offered me a new HR10-250 and $10 off per month for a year, plus free Showtime for 6 months and HBO for 6 months at $2/month. I initially turned down the HD-Tivo as I already have one, and was thinking of just getting another from Ebay to avoid any leasing and/or commitment issues. Well today I called and spoke to Andrea, who immediately gave me the HR10-250 for free, (no mention of any fees at all), and delivery is set up for the 4th of Sept. All in all I'm very happy. Now if Directv will just increase the number and quality of the HD channels, (plus the SD channels of course), I'll remain happy.
Bish


----------



## Brillian1080p

I was told that as march '06 all equipment was leased. The per receiver fees don't change and the lease fee is actually a small $3.99 or $4.99 per month.

BUT, you don't own the equipment.

At first this part bothered me, but after pondering it, I was thinking if you're not with Directv then your with dish or cable.

If your not with Directv then the owning the receiver means nothing.

By all means feel free to add your theories here, I don't own the market on thinking and I'm sure there are more angles to this.

I was put off initially by the term leasing because I paid big bucks in 2004 for an HR10-250 and I plan on taking advantage of that when the time comes to upgrade to the HR20.

My second call to retention netted me an offer of $149.00 for the recevier. 

That's not free yet!


----------



## dennya

We're adding an HDTV in our bedroom and I'm trying to decide whether to call retention now, or wait till the HR20 is out. We have an OTA antenna for our current HR10-250, but it's not feasible to wire a connector to that antenna to the bedroom. So it seems like the HR20 is the better choice there, as MPEG4 locals are available for our area.

So my choices are:
1) Call retention now and see if I can wrangle an HR10-250 and 5LNB dish, hoping that there will be a reasonable way to swap that for the HR20 later, or
2) Wait till the HR20 comes out and try to get one of those + a new dish.

Anyone faced a similiar dilemma? Do you think retention will even _offer_ the HR20s when they're new? Any word yet on "upgrade pricing" for HR10-250 owners who move to HR20s?


----------



## myboyblue

I called retention today. I told them I wasn't sure if I wanted to keep my Sunday Ticket b/c I wouldn't be home as much. I was offered a Directv HDDVR for free and 4 months of HD programming for free. When I told them I wanted a HR10-250 Tivo HDDVR I was told that they couldn't do it and that they were basically the same thing.

I told them thank you and that I'd have to think about it. I don't really need a HD DVR but I won't turn down a free 1. I'll only take 1 if it's a HR10. I'll call back later to see if I could get 1. There was no pressure on my part or the CSRs part at any time. In fact she seemed very friendly but just couldn't get me a Tivo HD DVR.


----------



## Hilbe

Is there any key terms I need to say to get them to give me a free HR10 without Sunday Ticket? I already sent them an email saying the local competitors were offering free HD DVRs in every room for free. I'm not interested in ST, so I am hoping to walk away with just the HR10.


----------



## Sknzfan

I'm wondering if the HR10's are GONE in some area's ?

My Nephew just ordered the Sunday Ticket and was a NEW D* Subscriber and talked to THREE different people....Nope on the HR10.......

He was happy with his deal anyway....


----------



## myboyblue

Got my Tivo HD on the second call. First call they offered the Directv HDDVR and 4 months of HD for free, I passed. I call today and got this deal:

HR10-250 Tivo HD
5 LNB Dish
Free HD for 4 months

after asking about any pay channels for free I was given

Free Showtime for 6 months
$10 off HBO for 6 months

They wouldn't waive the shipping fee (19.95) or give me a discount on Superfan (I was told I could either get the free Tivo HD or the free Superfan, but not both.)

I was also told that when the new HD receiver comes out that I can upgrade for free.

Delivery scheduled for Thurs 8/31 1-5 PM.

Good luck to anyone still trying. Oh yeah, I live in the MD/DC area for anyone who wasn't sure if they still had them in that area.


----------



## whitepelican

myboyblue said:


> First call they offered the Directv HDDVR and 4 months of HD for free, I passed.


Not sure what you were passing on in the first place. As far as I can tell at this point in time, for most of the USA with the exception of Los Angeles, the "DirecTV HD DVR" = "HR10-250". I've got the box my HR10-250 came in sitting right here and in big bold letters across the top it says *"DIRECTV HD DVR"*.


----------



## myboyblue

whitepelican said:


> Not sure what you were passing on in the first place. As far as I can tell at this point in time, for most of the USA with the exception of Los Angeles, the "DirecTV HD DVR" = "HR10-250". I've got the box my HR10-250 came in sitting right here and in big bold letters across the top it says *"DIRECTV HD DVR"*.


They were offering me the Directv HD DVR that doesn't have Tivo.


----------



## jjn

whitepelican said:


> Not sure what you were passing on in the first place. As far as I can tell at this point in time, for most of the USA with the exception of Los Angeles, the "DirecTV HD DVR" = "HR10-250". I've got the box my HR10-250 came in sitting right here and in big bold letters across the top it says *"DIRECTV HD DVR"*.


TiVo is what you need to confirm that they are going to install, don't want them slipping in a HR20-700.


----------



## whitepelican

myboyblue said:


> They were offering me the Directv HD DVR that doesn't have Tivo.


No they weren't. If you are not in the LA area, they were offering you the HR10-250. But the CSR you were talking to probably didn't know there was any difference.


----------



## Meathead

Swing & a miss. Called the Cust Retention number tonight. Told them that my HDVR2 in my bedroom is flaking out & I want to upgrade to the HR10-250 since the HR20 is not available in Atlanta yet. I was laying it on thick with the sweet talk & sob story. In the end, she told me she would give me one for S&H if I subscribed to the NFLST. Since I am usually travelling on weekends to see College football (football in its true & pure sense), the NFLST would be a waste of money for me. I told her this & she basically said "Sorry, that's all I can do."

Oh well, I guess I will try again in a few days & hope that my HDVR2 in the bedroom can hold out long enough.


----------



## tall1

Meathead said:


> Swing & a miss. Called the Cust Retention number tonight. Told them that my HDVR2 in my bedroom is flaking out & I want to upgrade to the HR10-250 since the HR20 is not available in Atlanta yet. I was laying it on thick with the sweet talk & sob story. In the end, she told me she would give me one for S&H if I subscribed to the NFLST. Since I am usually travelling on weekends to see College football (football in its true & pure sense), the NFLST would be a waste of money for me. I told her this & she basically said "Sorry, that's all I can do."
> 
> Oh well, I guess I will try again in a few days & hope that my HDVR2 in the bedroom can hold out long enough.


Sign up and cancel ST after install. That is what dozens of posters in this thread have done.


----------



## Meathead

tall1 said:


> Sign up and cancel ST after install. That is what dozens of posters in this thread have done.


You can cancel the ST mid-season?? Do they pro-rate the money back to you?


----------



## ayrton911

Meathead said:


> You can cancel the ST mid-season?? Do they pro-rate the money back to you?


No you can't. They are suggesting you subscribe to it, and then cancel after install (assuming your install is before the season starts). Remember, this thread also began when there was months before the season began, so there was tons of time to do that then, maybe still a little time now.


----------



## amylynn_t

I am moving and getting an HDTV. I just got the HR10-250 for $19.95 on my first call to Retention. That was offered right off the bat.

I have NFLST, but they wanted to charge me $99 for SF. I kept saying no for 15 minutes, talked about the deals from Dish and from Comcast in my new area. She said the system would not let her process the order with SF for free. Next offer was SF for $66. I declined. Next offer was if I took the OTA antenna for $49 then I could get SF for free. I said I didn't want their OTA because I was too far from the stations and it wouldn't work.

Then she said, if the antenna doesn't work well, you could always tell the installer to take it back and we would credit you the $49, and you'd still keep SF for free.

So I said OK to that - process the order. When she tried to process the order, she said that the system said I was too far from the stations and their OTA would not work, so I could keep SF for free.

All's well that ends well - and only one - albeit long - call.

Bottom line: move my existing system, an HR10-250, 3 LNB antenna, 4 months HD and SF for $19.95

Many thanks to this forum!


----------



## Meathead

Well, I called back this afternoon & decided to take a very laid back approach this time. Using the logic that hmss007 used, I simply asked the CSR (Stephanie :up: ) what kind of deal they can give me on an HR10-250. She pulled my account up & in less than a minute told me...

CSR: "Here's what I can do for you, the HD DVR normally goes for $399, but I will credit the full amount back to your account. You will have to still pay the S&H fee of $19.95."

Me: "That's not a problem. In fact, I already have the 5LNB dish and wiring taken care of so if it can just be shipped out to me, I can install it myself."

CSR: "Well, we have to have a tech deliver & install the unit. The soonest we can get one out there is September 13th."

I am kind of upset that it will take 2 weeks, but oh well, they are giving me the unit for free!

Me: "No problem. It will probably be the fastest install of his career!"

CSR: "Can I help you with anything else?"

Me: "Nope. Thanks for all your help."

CSR: "No Mr. Meathead, thank you for being a DTV customer!"

I did not beg for any free extras on top of the unit since I already have the latest dish, an OTA antenna, and I cannot remember the last time I paid for HBO or Showtime!

It amazes me how one CSR will go to the mat & fight you before giving you a deal while others give it up without a struggle.


----------



## willardcpa

Meathead said:


> ...."No Mr. Meathead, thank you for being a DTV customer!"....It amazes me how one CSR will go to the mat & fight you before giving you a deal while others give it up without a struggle.


Yeah, but she still called you meathead!!!


----------



## Kcstatz

Using the be nice, honest and flirt a little approach: Just got off the phone after talking to Amanda using the above retention p#. She first offered $399-$188 w/4 mo HD. Then $399-$250 w/4 mo HD. Finally after being on hold for about 4 minutes I got the FREE HD DVR only paying for S&H ($21.00) w/4 mo free HD. Even got the install scheduled for this Friday (9/1) between 1 and 5pm. They'll replace my old 3LNB with the 5LNB and move my old TivO to a new room.

I had to agree to 2 year service of D* and 1 year HD. I have NEVER had NFLT or was I asked to sign up for anything I didn't already have.

*THIS IS GREAT !!!! Thanks to everyone that has contributed to this thread. You're all the MAN !*

I did not ask the model of the unit but she said it doesn't use TiVo anymore and gives local channels without an OTA and it records MPEG4 format. Is this the same HR10-250 mentioned in the thread title? She said it does 50 hours HD and 200 hours reg. TV.


----------



## vtfan99

Kcstatz said:


> I did not ask the model of the unit but she said it doesn't use TiVo anymore and gives local channels without an OTA and it records MPEG4 format. Is this the same HR10-250 mentioned in the thread title? She said it does 50 hours HD and 200 hours reg. TV.


If it records in MPEG4 and give local HDs without an OTA, then its the new HR20-700 and NOT the HR10-250. As far as I know, the HR20 is only available in Los Angeles right now, so I assume you are located there? If not, then the CSR must be confused or I am completely misinformed.


----------



## scottjl

I just tried asking for a HR10-250 and told him that i had friend (wink wink) that just got one for free, just had to pay shipping. He said the best he could do was credit $100 off and give me $10 off for HD service each month for the year. He said he couldn't match the free deal. I've been a DTV customer for almost 8 years. Any suggestions? Did I just get a bum guy?
Thanks
Scott


----------



## vtfan99

scottjl said:


> I just tried asking for a HR10-250 and told him that i had friend (wink wink) that just got one for free, just had to pay shipping. He said the best he could do was credit $100 off and give me $10 off for HD service each month for the year. He said he couldn't match the free deal. I've been a DTV customer for almost 8 years. Any suggestions? Did I just get a bum guy?
> Thanks
> Scott


Did you call the retention number? Keep calling...took me 4 calls over 3 different days. Persistence pays.


----------



## scottjl

vtfan99 said:


> Did you call the retention number? Keep calling...took me 4 calls over 3 different days. Persistence pays.


Yes I called the retention number. The guy was very nice just said that's the best he could do. I even tried the "i'm trying to convince my wife to get HD and she won't unless I get a great deal on the HDDVR", hoping he'd sympathize with me. I guess he's not married .

I guess i'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Jaigo

WOW, I just called and talked to a lovely woman and she offered me the free deal right off the bat Free HDTivo with New Dish and free installation and FREE shipping. They are coming Friday from 1-5 pm. 

Now my 65 inch HDTV can finally get some love again.


----------



## thebishman

scottjl said:


> Yes I called the retention number. The guy was very nice just said that's the best he could do. I even tried the "i'm trying to convince my wife to get HD and she won't unless I get a great deal on the HDDVR", hoping he'd sympathize with me. I guess he's not married .
> 
> I guess i'll try again tomorrow.


Scott,
Call retention; tell them that you are very interested in wanting to record HD and that your local cable carrier is being very aggresive in their pricing for a HD DVR, plus programming credits for a full year since they know that you are a DBS customer. Ask what customer retention can do for you. Tell the rep that the previous deal offered on the HR10-250 was OK, but it's hard to turn down 2 free HD DVR's from the cable company. Always be nice. LOL.
Bish


----------



## scottjl

thebishman said:


> Scott,
> Call retention; tell them that you are very interested in wanting to record HD and that your local cable carrier is being very aggresive in their pricing for a HD DVR, plus programming credits for a full year since they know that you are a DBS customer. Ask what customer retention can do for you. Tell the rep that the previous deal offered on the HR10-250 was OK, but it's hard to turn down 2 free HD DVR's from the cable company. Always be nice. LOL.
> Bish


Thanks Bish, i'll try that. Does it matter if you call more than one time in one day?


----------



## scottjl

Jaigo said:


> WOW, I just called and talked to a lovely woman and she offered me the free deal right off the bat Free HDTivo with New Dish and free installation and FREE shipping. They are coming Friday from 1-5 pm.
> 
> Now my 65 inch HDTV can finally get some love again.


Do you have NFL Ticket? They told me if I had that, they could give me the deal. I don't.


----------



## Meathead

scottjl said:


> Do you have NFL Ticket? They told me if I had that, they could give me the deal. I don't.


I got the free HD DVR & I have never had NFLST & I did not have to subscribe to it either.


----------



## woodlecj

Thanks people!

Called retention got a guy named Ken and all he could do was $100 off $499 or $399 (not sure which. I said thanks, but no thanks. Called again and got Lony who said he was a supervisor and could do more for me than the other guys and offered me the HR10-250 for free and free S&H! Gotta love this site!

Craig


----------



## scottjl

woodlecj said:


> Thanks people!
> 
> Called retention got a guy named Ken and all he could do was $100 off $499 or $399 (not sure which. I said thanks, but no thanks. Called again and got Lony who said he was a supervisor and could do more for me than the other guys and offered me the HR10-250 for free and free S&H! Gotta love this site!
> 
> Craig


Did you call back the same day and do you have the NFL ticket?


----------



## Jaigo

scottjl said:


> Do you have NFL Ticket? They told me if I had that, they could give me the deal. I don't.


No, I do not have NFL Ticket, she just offered it because she says I have an excellent account history and I have been with them since 1998.


----------



## thebishman

scottjl said:


> Did you call back the same day and do you have the NFL ticket?


Don't worry about calling back the same day; just tell them you've been talking to your local cable provider exploring options, (you have been, right? LOL), then tell them you'd rather stay with D* and would like to know can they do alot better on the HR10-250 deal than you were offered earlier. If no dice today, try again tomorow, etc.
Bish


----------



## scottjl

Well, i'm getting closer. I got a nice lady named Bridgett and she was willing to give me a free HR10-250 with 4 free months of HD service and $10 off my service each month for a year, if I bought the NFL Ticket. I was trying to get her to give me 4 months of free programming also and she said she couldn't. She also said that I should wait for a month or so for the new HD DVR's that will be able to get the local's in HD. Thoughts? Should I wait?
Scott


----------



## vtfan99

scottjl said:


> Well, i'm getting closer. I got a nice lady named Bridgett and she was willing to give me a free HR10-250 with 4 free months of HD service and $10 off my service each month for a year, if I bought the NFL Ticket. I was trying to get her to give me 4 months of free programming also and she said she couldn't. She also said that I should wait for a month or so for the new HD DVR's that will be able to get the local's in HD. Thoughts? Should I wait?
> Scott


Take the deal...then after its installed....cancel ST.


----------



## scottjl

Can you cancel the ticket? I thought you couldn't.


----------



## rrr22777

If Directv has just come out with their own HD DVR why are they giving away HR10-250's?


----------



## vtfan99

scottjl said:


> Can you cancel the ticket? I thought you couldn't.


I did....the day after they installed mine. That was back in June though...so maybe there is a restriction as we get closer to the season...but I would doubt that.


----------



## raccah

Can you get these deals if you are a new subscriber? I want the free HD DVR and I want to get Sunday Ticket - is this possible? I have called at least 7 times and no luck


----------



## scottjl

I would think it would be easier if you were new. Reference the deal on direct tv's home page and ask for the hd dvr instead. You should also get 4 free months of the best programming package.


----------



## raccah

scottjl said:


> I would think it would be easier if you were new. Reference the deal on direct tv's home page and ask for the hd dvr instead. You should also get 4 free months of the best programming package.


What deal on the home page? The deal on the home page only talks to free normal DVR or free HD receiver. I have called so many times I am afraid they know who I am 

Please anyone have any ideas? Everyone who seems to get the HD DVR for free is an existing customer. Any way to get it for a new customer????


----------



## innocentfreak

raccah said:


> What deal on the home page? The deal on the home page only talks to free normal DVR or free HD receiver. I have called so many times I am afraid they know who I am
> 
> Please anyone have any ideas? Everyone who seems to get the HD DVR for free is an existing customer. Any way to get it for a new customer????


Hell I can't even get it as an existing customer. Been with DTV for 3 years or longer with monthly bill averaging 150.00. I called 12 times and no offer. The closest I got was 80.00 after discounts. I am currently exploring FIOS Tv especially since they are now offering the multiroom DVR.


----------



## myboyblue

raccah said:


> Can you get these deals if you are a new subscriber? I want the free HD DVR and I want to get Sunday Ticket - is this possible? I have called at least 7 times and no luck


I was offered a HD DVR and 4 months of HD free on my first call on 8/28. I turned it down b/c the CSR told me that the HD DVR did not use Tivo. I asked her for the HR10-250 and was told they did not have any.

I called on 8/29 and was offered a HR10-250, 5LNB, 4 months HD free, 6 months Showtime free, and $10 off HBO for 6 months. I got both offers by asking if they had any deals for me b/c I was renewing my Sunday Ticket and wasn't sure if i wanted to keep it.

I've been a subscriber since the late 90's and had the Sunday Ticket last year. I don't think there's any trick to it. You just have to get someone who's willing to give you the offer.


----------



## scottjl

Jackpot. After my 4th call I got a great CSR. I told her I wanted to order the ST, which I know some got for free but I wanted it anyway. I then asked for the following and got it:

Superfan - Free
HR10-250 - Free
H20 - Free (thought I was pushing my luck on this one but she gave it to me anyway)
The 5 lnb dish - Free
The OTA - Free
Installation Free
4 free months of HD programming
Free upgrade to HR20 when it is available. 
And I think I got free shipping, she never mentioned it nor that I had to sign up for 2 more years.

I'd say I got a pretty good deal.


----------



## purwater

scottjl said:


> Jackpot. After my 4th call I got a great CSR. I told her I wanted to order the ST, which I know some got for free but I wanted it anyway. I then asked for the following and got it:
> 
> Superfan - Free
> HR10-250 - Free
> H20 - Free (thought I was pushing my luck on this one but she gave it to me anyway)
> The 5 lnb dish - Free
> The OTA - Free
> Installation Free
> 4 free months of HD programming
> Free upgrade to HR20 when it is available.
> And I think I got free shipping, she never mentioned it nor that I had to sign up for 2 more years.
> 
> I'd say I got a pretty good deal.


Sounds like a good deal to me. I got the free superfan, HR10-250, 4 months HD pack, and free install. I may call back and see if they will give me a good deal on Showtime just to get another HD channel to check out.


----------



## tmdlkwd

URGH!

After, several mishaps by D more specifically the installation Office, the Installer FINALLY showed up today...BUT with the H20!

According to the Installer they ran out about a week ago..AND he did confirm my order was for the HR10 as well, so no error on my part

Frustrating.

I am going to call back Retention right now. I went through cancellation of appts for the Install ( no notification), 4 different scheduling time issues ( no notification ), and to top it off the spouse stayed home today for the install.

I know they have the H10 at CC ( at least according to online ). I am going to see what I can do. my order is on " HOLD " right now

FYI


----------



## Kcstatz

vtfan99 said:


> If it records in MPEG4 and give local HDs without an OTA, then its the new HR20-700 and NOT the HR10-250. As far as I know, the HR20 is only available in Los Angeles right now, so I assume you are located there? If not, then the CSR must be confused or I am completely misinformed.


Yes - I'm in LA area. Sitting waiting for my install as I type. If it's the HR20-700 I guess I'll have to move my review to a different website since It's not TiVo.....

Anyone else the HR20 or know where I can get tips and tricks?


----------



## myboyblue

jjn said:


> TiVo is what you need to confirm that they are going to install, don't want them slipping in a HR20-700.


I've already had 2 different installers come out. The keep bringin the HR20 instead of the HR10. And then I have to send it back and call retention.  Retention either tells me that my area MD/DC only has HR10s or I can only have whatever HD DVR that they bring (depends on the CSR, some know what they're talking about but a lot of them don't).

I ended up calling the local installer company to specifically ask for a HR10. The girls I spoke with said she didn't know that model. So I explain I want the HD DVR with Tivo, not Directv's version, but the real Tivo. So I tell her that both installers told me that they have HR10s at the warehouse and that I needed to ask for it specifically. She said she'd write it specifically on the order ticket, but who knows what i'll get.

I know getting a $400 receiver and OTA for free are great deals, but is actually expecting an HR10 really that much to ask for?


----------



## aktick

I just got a (basically) free HR10 in January - will I be able to get one again?

Also, should I get the new dish if I can for free? (I'm guessing we'll all have to get it sooner or later anyways?)


----------



## myboyblue

aktick said:


> I just got a (basically) free HR10 in January - will I be able to get one again?
> 
> Also, should I get the new dish if I can for free? (I'm guessing we'll all have to get it sooner or later anyways?)


Wont't hurt to ask for one. You never know. I just called and asked and was offered 1 with little effort on my part.

Both times the installers came they had the 5LNB. I was told that if they came with the 3LNB the upgrade would be free if I got the new HD. I'm still doubting that assurance, but that what I was told.


----------



## rrr22777

Kcstatz said:


> Yes - I'm in LA area. Sitting waiting for my install as I type. If it's the HR20-700 I guess I'll have to move my review to a different website since It's not TiVo.....
> 
> Anyone else the HR20 or know where I can get tips and tricks?


Tips and tricks for the HR20 huh? I had one for a week. You know how everyone plugs their TV equiment in the wall socket behind the TV? Get an extension cord so that you can easily plug/unplug the HR20 to reset it. Will save you a lot of time.


----------



## jokada

I first called the retention number talked to the girl for about 15 minutes. She wasn't going to give me any deal. H10-250 for $399 basically. I reminded her i was a directv customer since the beginning. Still didn't matter. 

So I wrote an EMAIL to customer support describing my ordeal in trying to get some promotions and that I was thinking about going to the other side for their aggressive offers. So next day I get a phone call Retention and next thing i'm gettting the hookup. 

Free HR10-250
Free Shipping
Free 5 LNB dish
Free installation
Free Superfan ... I planned on purchasing Sunday Ticket anyway.
All this with 2 year committment.

So I told the CSR that she had restored my faith in Directv.


----------



## DustyB

Called for the deal today.

Called regular CSR line and the guy told me the special ended on 7/31.
ok, sure, whatever.
So I called retention directly. 
The guy started off w/ a big speech about the true cost of the units and installation and that at $399 they were actually losing money. 
I said tht's good and all but I know people are getting them for free and I've been a loyal customer since I bought my first house 7 years ago...he came back w/ $100 off and some programming credits.....we went back and forth for about 20 minutes or so....I ended up with free 5 LNB dish, free installation, 3 months fre HD package, and HD DVR for $20 S&H.

The only downside is I'm getting the DirecTv HD DVR, not the HD Tivo unit - and he claimed Cincinnati would have satellite HD locals some time this fall. I didn't feel like arguing/dealing anymore and agreed to the deal. I figure it should be easier to swap the HR20 back for a HD Tivo somewhere down the line now that they have agreed to give it to me for free. Getting everything for free was my main concern at this point.

A couple questions:
1. Is there any reliable source/info for the MPEG 4 rollout as far as which cities are getting it when? I was very surprised when he told me Cincinnati would be getting it soon - I wouldn't think Cincy would be very high on their priority list being that I believe we are somewhere in the 25-30 range as far as media market size.

2. Once D*Tv completes the MPEG 4 rollout and all local HD channels are being streamed in it, will they then switch the national HD channels like ESPN & ESPN 2 over to MPEG 4 as well? I guess what I'm asking is will the HD Tivo eventually be totally obsolete or will we always be able to use it so long as we get our local HD from OTA?

thanks - sorry if those are too much of newbie questions


----------



## NFLnut

Called today .. got

free HR10-250 + $19.95 shipping
free 5 LNB dish
free Superfan
free HD package for 4 months
antenna for $49.95
free installation (although I don't want installation and may try to talk the installer into just giving me the receiver and dish and letting me install since I am undergoing remodelling) 

At the end of the call, she said that it appeared that all of the antennas in my area were out of stock, so that she couldn't guarantee that I would get the HR10 instead of the HR20. Bummer!


----------



## eatswodo

I'm going through this saga right now. I've been with DirecTV since USSB days, and have had TiVo in one form or another for 6 years or more. 

The installer was meant to show on Saturday with an HR10. He called for directions, and I had him check his truck - sure enough, he had an HR20, and a 5 LNB dish on board. I told him not to bother. 

I was originally assured, when I placed the order, that I would be getting an HR10, and a 3 LNB dish. So, I called. After spending about 40 minutes on and off hold with a very polite gentleman who eventually insisted that they could not guarantee what unit would be delivered, I was transferred, at my request, to a supervisor. She was surprised to find that the HR20 was even available in my area (Minneapolis). She looked at the work order and told me that the fact that it said '3 LNB dish' meant that I should have got the HR10. She reissued the work order, annotated in 3 different ways to ensure that I get what I originally ordered, and gave me a new date of 9/20. 

Today I got a call for an revised install next Saturday, 9/9. I'll be interested to hear what gear shows up. I don't want an HR20 - DirectTV does not deliver all my locals in HD-lite, I get great OTA reception here, and can't record any of it with an HR20. That, no dual buffers, and all the other reported glitches make it a non-starter. If I don't get an HR10 next Saturday, I'll be calling again. Somewhere out there, there's one with my name on it.


----------



## KINGDIRK

jokada said:


> I first called the retention number talked to the girl for about 15 minutes. She wasn't going to give me any deal. H10-250 for $399 basically. I reminded her i was a directv customer since the beginning. Still didn't matter.
> 
> So I wrote an EMAIL to customer support describing my ordeal in trying to get some promotions and that I was thinking about going to the other side for their aggressive offers. So next day I get a phone call Retention and next thing i'm gettting the hookup.
> 
> Free HR10-250
> Free Shipping
> Free 5 LNB dish
> Free installation
> Free Superfan ... I planned on purchasing Sunday Ticket anyway.
> All this with 2 year committment.
> 
> So I told the CSR that she had restored my faith in Directv.


Could I have the email address you used?


----------



## Jaigo

aktick said:


> I just got a (basically) free HR10 in January - will I be able to get one again?
> 
> Also, should I get the new dish if I can for free? (I'm guessing we'll all have to get it sooner or later anyways?)


Yes you should. I also got a mostly free HR10 in feb and I just got another last friday for free.


----------



## shacky

Have been enjoying the free HD DVR and other "freebies" I got a few months back. Have been trying to get Superfan added but was unable to get any type of discount with it. Didn't want to pay $99 for an additional package that I might not deem worth the money.
Talked to Linda today and she was able to get me $5 off per month for a full year which would end up saving me $60. Basically getting Superfan for $40 now.

Tried to get a 2nd freebie HD DVR to no avail. Was told to wait 6 months before asking again. Was also told about a $100 rebate if I was to buy a 2nd one. I'll wait 6 months.


----------



## tmdlkwd

It looks like I will not be getting the HR10.
I get nothing but the run around on the availability of the HR10
I do save Voicemails and emails. So much conflicting info from D. Frustrating

I will be getting the HR20. Well, at least I was able to get some nice programming credits etc, In addition, to the $21.xx for the HR20 install

My install is scheduled for the 6tth  I am going to have the installer just leave my 3 lnb on the roof. Later, if I choose, I may get the HR10 though ebay or one of the affiliates here. Does this sound like a good idea or possible workaround?

I just want to get HD b4 the start of the NFL


----------



## Fahtrim

tmdlkwd said:


> It looks like I will not be getting the HR10.
> I get nothing but the run around on the availability of the HR10
> I do save Voicemails and emails. So much conflicting info from D. Frustrating
> 
> I will be getting the HR20. Well, at least I was able to get some nice programming credits etc, In addition, to the $21.xx for the HR20 install
> 
> My install is scheduled for the 6tth  I am going to have the installer just leave my 3 lnb on the roof. Later, if I choose, I may get the HR10 though ebay or one of the affiliates here. Does this sound like a good idea or possible workaround?
> 
> I just want to get HD b4 the start of the NFL


If you're getting a 5LNB with the HR20.......why would you want to keep the 3LNB up there? I don't get that?


----------



## tmdlkwd

Corrected..Thanks

I take it that later if I want, I can use the HR10 and HR20 both on the 5LNB then? Slight confusion on my part


----------



## jmauceri

I was looking to cancel with DirecTV and go with Fios, but I think I'm going to miss Tivo too much, so I'm having second thoughts. I called DirecTV to cancel and after about 3 or 4 calls got the following offer to stay

H10-250 HD Tivo $399.00
credit ($200.00) 
1 mo free ($48.99)
$10 off TC for 1 yr. $120.00)
Free HD for 4 mos. ($40.00)
Free Showtime 6 mos ($60.00)
$2 HBO 6 mos ($60.00)
Dropped price on PP ($24.00) year

I think it's enough to make me stay. Any opinions?

Joe


----------



## robisc

So to relay my experiences with this issue, I wanted to see what kind of deal I could get on an HD TIVO and called last week, the best they (DirecTV) would do is a $200 credit off of the price of the $400 unit, I said no thanks, so I called back yesterday and yes they do apparently keep a log of when you called, because the lady asked if I called last week about it, I was very nice as was she and I pleaded that I want to stay with DireTV and have a new HD TV and wanted an HD Tivo, and what kind of deals would they offer me? She mentioned all the good customer blah, blah and said that since the new receivers arent available yet in my area that the HR10 would be my only option at this point, I pointed that is what I wanted since I get my locals OTA, she said they would give me a $250 credit and 4 months free HD access. I said I still couldnt spend that much, she suggested that the credit would be on my file and that I should call back when the prices on these units again drop and that they should in the near future and that I could get a better deal, FWIW she was very nice and seemingly knowledgeable about the hardware, we talked along time and I thought I would have gotten a better offer because she showed interest, but I guess not. Maybe Ill call back next week and try again.


----------



## willardcpa

robisc said:


> ....we talked along time and I thought I would have gotten a better offer because she showed interest, but I guess not. Maybe Ill call back next week and try again.


Now, we know why robisc hasn't hooked up with a "significant other yet".


----------



## tmdlkwd

FINALLY INSTALLED

I decided to purchase the HR10 on my own

I will be one of the first to admit, I really did NOT know what " dual buffers " entailed, but this is something I had to have. I enjoy my R10's right now. 

In addition, I ended up getting: ( along with the others I was offered b4 )

$100.00 credit on my bill
$10.00 off basic for 12 months
AND Free Superfan !

Sunday Ticket..Can't wait


----------



## Brillian1080p

Took me 4 calls but finally got an offer I couldn't refuse. HR10-250 $19.95 shipping. That includes installation and moving/installing my Samsung HD receiver to another room.

Yippee!


----------



## miesque1127

I just called and got the 10-250 for 19.95. She looked up my account, saw that I was a customer in good standing (been with them for 8 yrs) and made me the offer. Very easy.


----------



## jmauceri

Are all you guys who got the $19.95 deal Sunday Ticket subcribers?


----------



## grendl2000

jmauceri said:


> Are all you guys who got the $19.95 deal Sunday Ticket subcribers?


It's my personal experience that if you aren't buying Sunday Ticket or one of the sports packages, D* couldn't care less whether you do business with them.


----------



## thebishman

grendl2000 said:


> It's my personal experience that if you aren't buying Sunday Ticket or one of the sports packages, D* couldn't care less whether you do business with them.


Not true for me. There was never any mention of me having to subscribe to ST and the HR10-250 was offered immediately without me asking for it. I've been with them for 6 years; average monthly bill $100; no Sports packages.
Bish


----------



## Brillian1080p

I'm not an ST holder, never have been. Switched from Dish in 2004 when they couldn't come out with an HD PVR.


----------



## grendl2000

thebishman said:


> Not true for me. There was never any mention of me having to subscribe to ST and the HR10-250 was offered immediately without me asking for it. I've been with them for 6 years; average monthly bill $100; no Sports packages.
> Bish


I guess it's just another example of the randomness of D* service. I have pretty much the same setup as you, except I've been a customer a couple of years longer. I have never been able to get them to give me any of the discounts or trade-in offers that I have read about in this forum, regarding the box, HD service or anything else.

I have a dead HR10-250 (purchased for $899), and D* has graciously offered to let me buy another at the current full price.


----------



## Big Worms

jmauceri said:


> Are all you guys who got the $19.95 deal Sunday Ticket subcribers?


Nope. Just a long time subscriber.


----------



## chuckwny

Just got off the phone with retention. This was my second call and the rep was having trouble adding all of the credits to offset the cost so he just gave it to me for free with a credit for the $19.95. I have Never had the Football package and we didn't discuss it.


----------



## grendl2000

> Just got off the phone with retention. This was my second call and the rep was having trouble adding all of the credits to offset the cost so he just gave it to me for free with a credit for the $19.95. I have Never had the Football package and we didn't discuss it.


If you don't mind me asking, what sort of package do you subscribe to, and how long have you had it? I would like to use some of the stories here as ammo when I make my ultimatum call today.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I didn't mention this forum and told the csr that I had friends who received it for the cost of shipping.

It was the truth, I consider all here, um, almost all, well ok, some friends.

That was funny for the humor impaired.


----------



## DLiquid

Thanks to everybody in this thread, I was able to get the deal on my first attempt.

I just called retention and spoke to Ala and asked what kind of deal they could give me on an HD DVR. I explained that "my friend" had gotten an HR10-250 a month ago for just the price of shipping, and I was hoping for the same deal.

After holding a few minutes I was told she could do it if I ordered Sunday Ticket. I said I wasn't interested in that. She said she could sell it to me for $249. I said no thanks.

After another few minutes on hold I was told she could sell it to me for $133. I complained a bit and she offered $10 off programming for 12 months. I complained some more and mentioned HD DVR deals from Comcast. I felt slightly guilty at this point, but hey I paid $900 (after credits) for my first HR10-250.

A few more minutes on hold, and then she came back and told me I was such a great customer (4 years) that she could do the free + shipping deal, leased with 2-year commitment.

Installation is Saturday. The catch, at least from my point of view, is that they insist on replacing my 3-lnb dish with the 5-lnb version. I don't need a 5-lnb dish right now and I was hoping to wait for the slimline version before upgrading. I also fear multiswitch and wiring hassles with the 5-lnb dish. Since I'm getting the HR10 for free that is a minor inconvenience.

Due to stories here of HR20s being delivered when HR10s were promised, I made her put that I am getting an HR10-250 on the order. She insisted again and again that of course I would get an HR10, since LA is the only market getting HR20s right now. Still, I made her put it on the order, since reports here are indicating otherwise.

Thanks again to everyone here for your stories and advice about how to get this deal. :up:


----------



## mstrange

I called and was very polite. I asked what they offered and started with $399 for HD Tivo. Then $150 Off. I just said I would have to look at my options. She pressed and I told them that I have two HD TV's (one TV and a projector). I told them that local cable would give me one DVR that has high-def and one high-def receiver. So I got:

HR10-250 - free
H20 - free (charged me $99 and then gave me $10 off/month for 12 months = $120)
Dish and install - free
4 free months of HD Programming - free

I do not have NFLST or Superfan

Installed this Thursday!

Thanks everyone!

Mike


----------



## austinsho

grendl2000 said:


> I guess it's just another example of the randomness of D* service. I have pretty much the same setup as you, except I've been a customer a couple of years longer. I have never been able to get them to give me any of the discounts or trade-in offers that I have read about in this forum, regarding the box, HD service or anything else.
> 
> I have a dead HR10-250 (purchased for $899), and D* has graciously offered to let me buy another at the current full price.


A hundred dollar bill says you're not getting a discount BECAUSE you're telling them your old box is shot...they think they have you over the proverbial barrel!

I wonder what would happen if you asked them for another box IN ADDITION to your current one?

What you're getting right now is crap.


----------



## Brillian1080p

The installer was supposed to be here yesterday between 9am and noon with a new HR10-250 ready to install a second coax to a room.

I get a call at 12:10 and the Lady says "Sorry, we don't have the HR20 yet. It'll be another week or so." I told her that's not what I ordered. She can't change the order and sends me back to Directv. After an hour on the phone with 3 different csr's I end up with an HR20 and new dish. They kept telling me they didn't have any HR10-250's and the HR20 was better anyway.

It's still only $19.95, but I only know a little about the HR20.


----------



## juc

I've been on the phone with csr's and directech the local installer all morning. I took advantage of the free H10-250 back in june but the installers kept coming out with wrong equipment. One month between attempts. Finally--someone was supposed to come today and install the H10--i confirmed yesterday.. Got the call this morning--they only have the H20's and can't guarantee which model comes out. Told them--i placed order under free H10-250 and all that. I'm on the phone with retention right now and am steaming...3 months of this
JUC


----------



## mstrange

mstrange said:


> I called and was very polite. I asked what they offered and started with $399 for HD Tivo. Then $150 Off. I just said I would have to look at my options. She pressed and I told them that I have two HD TV's (one TV and a projector). I told them that local cable would give me one DVR that has high-def and one high-def receiver. So I got:
> 
> HR10-250 - free
> H20 - free (charged me $99 and then gave me $10 off/month for 12 months = $120)
> Dish and install - free
> 4 free months of HD Programming - free
> 
> I do not have NFLST or Superfan
> 
> Installed this Thursday!
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Mike


Well I received a call about my install last Thursday and asked to make sure it was a HR10 not a HR20. They called the installer and they only have HR20's now. So I called Best Buy and found one. Called Directv and got a credit and went and bought the unit at Best Buy (last one in stock). I brought it home and hooked it up and activated the card.

When the installer arrived I was working with my OTA antenna to get my locals. The installed the 5 LNB dish and then installed my HD receiver that will also tune OTA channels. I have a 53 inch HD set and a 10 foot screen with my projector that handles HD. I had the receiver switch between the OTA signal and the Sat. locals and could not see a difference! After looking for a bit. I called Directv and they are going to take my HR10 and I had the installer put in the HR20 for me!

I have had DTivo's for 3-4 years and am a HUGE fan. I have 3 active right now and have mod'ed multiples for extended hours. This is why I was pushing for the HR10. But to get rid of my antenna for my locals I was willing to do the HR20. I have to say that the Tivo interface is the best, BUT the difference is not that large. It does use different menus and access areas differently, but after a little bit if time playing with the interface, I can get to everything that I need.

My locals (Columbus, OH) look great over the Sat. and ESPN, ESPN2 etc. all are working just fine. So if you are like me and wondering or worrying about if you will get an HR20 - don't! I am not here to mount the Directv DVR vs DTivo argument, but just want to let everyone know my experience.

Mike


----------



## Redux

I was able to get the free HR10-250 at the beginning of the craze a few months ago, but in a SNAFU my order was cancelled by DirecTV and I then ran into a DirecTV supervisor who would not reinstate the order and in fact froze me out of the offer in my account notes, she said for all time, because I was basically lying by saying there was ever a free offer in the first place.

Well, today all is forgiven, I am not a liar after all, and DirecTV would now _love_ to give me the free HR10-250, except that they don't have any left. If I can find one (from a store or eBay or anywhere else) they will credit me for what I have to pay for it.

I'm not crazy about picking up a used early defective model on eBay, and even the thought of scouring stores in a 50 mile radius for an old box lost in the back room is not exciting.

I will check tomorrow with the local DirecTV installer to see if they have any left.

I'm afraid some on-line vendors are going to get all hung up with the new account and/or activation issues; DirecTV tells me the process will be very smooth if I find a used one (eBay) and just sent them a bill, or find one in stock with their installer, or find one at an authorized B&M store.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sir_winealot

Redux said:


> I was able to get the free HR10-250 at the beginning of the craze a few months ago, but in a SNAFU my order was cancelled by DirecTV and I then ran into a DirecTV supervisor who would not reinstate the order and in fact froze me out of the offer in my account notes, she said for all time, because I was basically lying by saying there was ever a free offer in the first place.
> 
> Well, today all is forgiven, I am not a liar after all, and DirecTV would now _love_ to give me the free HR10-250, except that they don't have any left. If I can find one (from a store or eBay or anywhere else) they will credit me for what I have to pay for it.
> 
> I'm not crazy about picking up a used early defective model on eBay, and even the thought of scouring stores in a 50 mile radius for an old box lost in the back room is not exciting.
> 
> I will check tomorrow with the local DirecTV installer to see if they have any left.
> 
> I'm afraid some on-line vendors are going to get all hung up with the new account and/or activation issues; DirecTV tells me the process will be very smooth if I find a used one (eBay) and just sent them a bill, or find one in stock with their installer, or find one at an authorized B&M store.
> 
> Any suggestions?


http://www.6ave.com/product.jsp?zipz=11001&x=HR10250&w=1


----------



## newsposter

newegg used to but no more..sorry


----------



## Redux

Sir_whinealot said:


> http://www.6ave.com/product.jsp?zipz=11001&x=HR10250&w=1


Out of stock. Thanks.

It turns out Best Buy stores have been instructed to ship their remaining stock out and did so last week; I can't find out where to. One employee opinion was it was to a "liquidator."


----------



## DLiquid

Redux said:


> Out of stock. Thanks.


I just checked and it says it's in stock but the price is now $399, that's $100 more than it was just six days ago. The HR10 is rapidly becoming very scarce.


----------



## kamusta1

I currently have a HR10-250, SDTiVo, and a regular reciever. I am also currently out of contract. I would like to swap out the regular reciever with another HR10-250. Does anyone know, If I buy one eBay or elsewhere will I have to sign a new contract?


----------



## Mixer

I am on the phone with retention ow and they are stating 100% that if I get a deal here today it will be for an R20. They no longer have HR10-250 to offer since the Local channels are now in HD without a seperate antenae. 

Call still going. On hold now


----------



## Mixer

Well I got off the phone with them and I got the R20 for $150 total and I got a year of free HD package plus another $20 credit for something else random. I tried one last shot and told that that my friend (gave them his name and number) got a unit for free. He said that he could see that in the account but they were no longer able to give that for free. I honestly was okj with the deal at this point so I didnt fight.

The only downfall is that there will not be anyone available to install it till 10/20. I called over to the scheduling number they gave me and the best they could do was email the local installer to find out if they had a sooner date. if they do they will contact me. Is there anyway around that?

Other than that and the loss of my SD Hughes Tivo unit I am pretty happy with this deal.


----------



## Redux

DLiquid said:


> I just checked and it says it's in stock but the price is now $399, that's $100 more than it was just six days ago. The HR10 is rapidly becoming very scarce.


I called yesterday - Friday afternoon; they said out of stock even though the site said in stock..


----------



## tall1

I think if "Dandy" Don Meredith were moderating this thread he would be singing, "Turn out the lights, the party's over" ...


----------



## DLiquid

Redux said:


> I called yesterday - Friday afternoon; they said out of stock even though the site said in stock..


Ah, that's too bad. I ordered one from them last Saturday and it arrived yesterday.


----------



## tscheifler

Retention told me a week ago that they no longer had the HR10 but would credit my account for $100 if I could find one elsewhere (e.g. eBay) and activate it on my account. They seem to be going for ~ $200 on eBay.


----------



## Sir_winealot

DLiquid said:


> Ah, that's too bad. I ordered one from them last Saturday and it arrived yesterday.


I ordered one from them on Wednesday ...I got confirmation of such, but have yet to receive a tracking/shipping confirm.

Hope this isn't a bad sign.


----------



## DLiquid

Sir_whinealot said:


> I ordered one from them on Wednesday ...I got confirmation of such, but have yet to receive a tracking/shipping confirm.
> 
> Hope this isn't a bad sign.


I never got a tracking/shipping e-mail from them either, but I called and got the tracking number a few days after my order.


----------



## NFLnut

Are you guys saying that DirecTV actually shipped the HR20 directly to you? I've had a nightmare getting an install here, which every retention person I've talked to said that installation is required. The first guy that showed up spoke very little English (man, I'm getting REAL tired of that nonsense!), and now it will be late this week before I can get another install. This brings me to over a month since I ordered the new HD service. I'm THIS close to switching to cable (which is a LOT for me, because I HATE those bastards even more and insisted that Hell would freeze before I did business with them again!)

Why do they insist on installation? I understand that some yutz who has no business attempting to install themselves and then DirecTV has to come out and fix up his mess, but I have installed every dish, RG6 cable, multiswitch, DVR, and receiver since 1995 (8 receivers in all). I've NEVER required technical assistance. It's just idiotic that they won't ship a DVR directly to me!


----------



## bodosom

NFLnut said:


> Are you guys saying that DirecTV actually shipped the HR20 directly to you?


Some people have implied they got an HR20 shipped to them. I haven't read anything that unambiguously asserted that. Of course I don't read everything here.


> Why do they insist on installation? I understand that some yutz


I suspect they don't think they can distinguish the adept from the yutz. If you don't want an install then don't buy from Direct.


----------



## willardcpa

NFLnut said:


> ...The first guy that showed up spoke very little English (man, I'm getting REAL tired of that nonsense!)....


Well, according to your info as to where you live it does say "Van, down by the river". My guess is at the install subcontractor shop in the morning when they are assigning the jobs during the day the only guy that will accept an install "Van, down by the river" is the guy that can't understand what the dispatcher is saying.  

And I agree with bodosom, DTV has probably had so many problems with the yudtz screwing things up that they have to spend tons of time fixing that they would just as soon pay a subcontractor whatever it is - as they have found that it is cheaper than letting everybody do it themselves. Kind of like asking GM if they will waive the $300 destination preparation charge if you will just meet the transport out on the freeway and take delivery of your Impala there. 

My answer to them about three times was to meet them at the door and say "Hey, I will get you out of here in 15 minutes flat if you just hand me the box and go and start filling out the paperwork" A couple hesitated, but then I showed them my array of tivos already on site, and then they said OK. Secret is to already have everything ready, so all you have to do is plug it in and go through guided set up. These guys get paid a flat rate per job and if they can get out of there fast all the more jobs they can squeeze into a day. I've been able to talk between three of them - two triple LNB dishes, two multiswitches, and about 300' if RG6 (its part of my pitch, up front, tell them I'll get them out fast if they give me the extra hardware). Since I have multiple Dtivos I need an extra M/S, but not every time they show up  And they are all happy just to fill out the paper work, do the call to DTV to activate the box, and be on their way.


----------



## Sir_winealot

DLiquid said:


> I never got a tracking/shipping e-mail from them either, but I called and got the tracking number a few days after my order.


Well, I ordered last Wednesday and I called today ...they still haven't shipped. When I asked why, the guy told me "we ship in 5-7 business days, as it states on our web page."

Ah...noooo.....it states 1-3 business days on your web page (since removed).

He told me they had to get the HR10/250 from "one of our retail stores," and then ship it out to me. What a bunch of bs! So I cancelled the order as I don't like getting the run-around.

Called Circuit City (like I should've done in the first place  ), and they had 4 left, so I grabbed one locally.

I'd be a little wary of 6ave.com ....they seem to be untruthful about what they do, and do no have in stock!


----------



## DLiquid

Sir_whinealot said:


> I'd be a little wary of 6ave.com ....they seem to be untruthful about what they do, and do no have in stock!


I was a little wary of them, but they did deliver my HR10-250 in 6 days at the lowest cost I could find anywhere ($299.06), and it was double boxed. It has been running smoothly since Saturday.


----------



## Sir_winealot

DLiquid said:


> I was a little wary of them, but they did deliver my HR10-250 in 6 days at the lowest cost I could find anywhere ($299.06), and it was double boxed. It has been running smoothly since Saturday.


I'm glad it worked out for you.

When I first checked, they had the cheapest price at $299. When I ordered, they charged me $328 ...a little more expensive, but I was OK w/that. A day after ordering the price was $399 ...and now, it's not offered on their site.

The rep was adament that it was listed as "ships in 5-7 business days," but I had copied and saved their web page listing otherwise. Most of their feedback is positive, but several of the negatives state that they say they have stock of items when they don't.

Since you received your unit so quickly, and mine was scheduled to "ship by Friday (9 days after I ordered it)," it sounded sketchy to me, thus the cancellation.

Thanks for the input! :up:


----------



## DLiquid

Yeah that sounds a little shady.


----------



## willardcpa

I got a 10-250 from 6th ave about six months ago. Right at the time DTV was switching to the lease model. I ordered it about two weeks before and the thing didn't ship and didn't ship, I kept checking, emailed them, called them. They gave me some song and dance about their computer system having a "malfunction" and my order being lost, even after they "found it" it took another week before it made it out of their shop. They gave me that story about waiting to get one from their retail stores too. One of those things that bugs the hell out of you because their story keeps changing as time goes on. Oh, and I also got stuck on the deal where they charged me more than the original order price too, about $20 if memory serves me correctly. But by that time I was already worried about making the cutoff on the lease/own scenerio and there was also a $200 rebate that expired in the interim time to - so cancelling the order and getting it somewhere else was not a viable option.
I finally got it so alls well that ends well, but they are kinda flakey.


----------



## Sir_winealot

I am SO glad I found the HR10 at CC ...that delay thing would drive me crazy(er).


----------



## thaprototype

Well, after reading through this thread i finally gave it a shot today. I let them know that i was thinking if renewing my NBA League Pass, but I wanted to know more about my HD options first. He offered the H20 for 299. I told him i really like my TiVo so i was hoping they still had the H10. He said they didn't have any TiVo ones anymore. I asked him if they can offer any deals if i renewed my league pass, but he said he didnt know of any deals going on.... I guess i'll try again in a few days... ANy tipson getting them to look passed the H20 for the h10?


----------



## MRTRIPOD

I CALLED AND GOT:

HD free 4 months

Free Sat. and installation

Free H-20 DVR

Rep stated they are on backorder and I would be called when they are available for install!

Rep also stated they would charge my card $199 and then credit my account $199

Is this normal?


----------



## stillers

Folks,

I have no idea how you are getting these deals. I tried calling today at both the customer retention line and the regular customer service line to see if I could get them to reimburse me on an HR10-250. (I saw one at a local retailer)

Anyway, no luck with either one. Customer retention told me to call and get on the waiting list for the H20 (none avail) and the regular rep told me I had to pay $299 to buy any HD DVR at my retailer, no rebates or credits.

I have been a Sunday Ticket and HBO subscriber since 2002. What do I need to say on the phone to get some kind of deal? All I really want this for is for HBO and ESPN -- I can get my local channels OTA.

(The last SD Tivo I got from DirecTV for free when they were getting rid of all of their refurbs, so I know deals are out there somewhere...)

Thanks!


----------



## PhysicalPresence

That was over 2 months ago. That deal is long gone. Directv doesn't even have any new HR10-250s to give out. Only people calling in about defective boxes are sometimes getting refurbished tivos.


----------

